# Crazy Clomid Cyclers Chatter



## Shellebell

Happy  
​


----------



## mango200

Eeek-I'll go first!
Congrats Chrissy on your   Fab news and gives us all hope!

I'm just back from my first GP visit in the UK after moving back from Australia in April.
He was v nice and has referred me to a local gynae who 'specialises in infertility' (oh, how I hate that word  )

Currently on CD13 so trying to   whilst living with my parents-in-law. Bit of a passion killer 
Felt queasy for about 30 seconds this morning and thought ' !' but I'm obviously not preggers. I hate myself for analysing every little rumble, tired day, sickly day and wondering if it's a  
Does anyone have tips on how to stay sensible during the 2WW or are we all prone to this maddenning behaviour? 

Hope everyone is well??
xxxxx


----------



## Hope29

Hey All, Well Mango theres no cure for the crazy behaviour in 2WW... I analyse absolutely everything!! Im on CD 9 and feel fantastic this afternoon, so different from how I did feel the past few days... talk about a rollercoaster!! Lookin forward to ov.... at least then ur closer to ur BFP hehehe!! Hopeful thinking eh....     

Talk soon
Hope


----------



## serenfach

Ooooh   a new chat thread? 

Hiya mango.. nice to meet you   Tips for staying 'sensible'? The only thing that even remotely helps is to keep myself busy - and I mean BUSY. As soon as I come home, if I sit down for more than 20 mins I'm either falling asleep or wandering off into a daydream with re to ttc.. so I'm cleaning, on the net, at friends, writing, doing my Counselling coursework, doing work I have brought home with me, watching films, house redecoration, going out to the cinema or a meal or even just for a drive with DH.. literally anything and everything to keep my mind well and truly occupied. Hope that helps some!    Good luck 

Hey Hope   You're right.. there is NO cure for the 2ww madness and the word 'rollercoaster' is EXACTLY the word for this malarky. The ttc world is a crazy place and the only thing any of us can really do, is to go with the flow and keep the faith  

Laura


----------



## NG

We have a new home


----------



## babydust1811

Hi to all, nice new home.

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Yippee we have a new home ladies   I'll have to remember not to go into the other one or I will be a bit lonely!!  

Okay so new home, new positive energy and more  . We are on a roll ladies, Jac & Chrissy have their  and I just know we are ALL going to get ours too. I'm gonna have to remember what has been going on as I don't have anything to look back on with this new thread.....  

Babydust - how are you hun? Where are you in your cycle now? Hope you are okay, sending you lots of   xx

NG - you must be in your tww now? I too am tww but trying not to think about it as it's only just started   . You and dh must be glad of the break for a few days, I know my dh and I are looking forward to a cuddle and reading our books in bed! Really hope this is your month hun, sending you loads of   and   for your  xxx

Daisy - how are you hun? Glad you haven't had any s/e this time. I was okay taking the tablets this time but when I got the injection I found that the head aches started. I'm keeping everything crossed for you this cycle, 3rd time lucky   . How is your gran? Is she doing better? Love your dancing cows etc they are really cool. We ARE going to get that  xx

kd74 / Kerryn - glad the hsg went okay. I love the idea about the   flu   , I have woken up with a cold and sore throat this morning so that will all add to the story on Monday!! Really hope everything works out for you this month. Sending you some   xx

Clare - hiya. I had my shot on Monday so are just a few days behind you. Do they tell you the best time to  at your clinic? They just told me that I'm fertile from the time of the shot for 2 days. I read on another thread that having  on the day of your shot, in the evening is best. Have you heard any other tips? DH and I just did it the night before, that day, that night, the following night and last night, phew! We are warn-out!! Not sure about the swimming thing, I'm sure it's okay just don't go drinking any of the water   . Really hope it's a  for you this month   xx

Jac - hope all is well with you. Keep us posted xx

Chrissy - hope you're okay hun and not feeling too sick, it will be all worth it. I'd take being sick for 9 months to get that  xx

Mango - glad to see you back hun   . Glad you have a GP and a specialist now in the UK that will really start the bal rolling. I have no tips for keeping 'sensible' during the tww. Busy is a really good idea like Seren said I just don't think there is a way to turn off anything which is the hardest part of ttc. Staying positive and believing that you can do it is about all I can offer as advise. I've just had some time away from work (7 pg ladies at work!!) which has really helped me focus on me and dh rather than feeling like I'm the only person that isn't pg (I know I'm not but had a little flip out over it all). Oh and I've watched a lot of DVD's that have been sitting waiting to be watched. I've just watched all of the first season of Brother's & Sister's, love it! Kept my mind of babies and ttc a treat   . Anyway stay positive and know that it WILL happen. Sending you lots of   xx

Seren - hiya. You okay hun? We had a thread that they decided needed a name and a new home so here we are. How are things with you? I haven't chatted to you in a while. Hope that you are getting on with Clomid okay. You are taking something with Clomid this time round, right? How is that going? xx

Hope25 - so how many days are you late for AF? I wouldn't worry about not having any signs not every one does (or so I've been told). I know what you mean about not testing as af seems to turn up just as you decide to test   I would wait another day and if no af then do a test. Really hope you get your  xx

Nikki - how are things with you? Hope you haven't had any s/e from Clomid. Sending you some   for this month xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone!   

I just had a lady selling handmade lace at the door, £20 -£35!! I told her I didn't have that kind of money, she said okay and wished me luck   really hope she doesn't put a jinx on me! Oh and now my boss has called asking if I'll be back on Monday, which I said yes so he seems pleased, but told me there has been no one in (he said he could never replace me   so didn't get anyone in) so there is loads of back work, yippee. Seren what was it you said about BUSY and keeping your mind of ttc!! 

I'm cd15 and should have Ov on Tuesday. I felt some pain on Tuesday night and really think that was the moment, fingers crossed, that the follie burst and the eggie was sent on it's way. DH has been wonderful this cycle (he always is but does have days when he doesn't want to BMS) but this time round he has been dragging me to the bedroom   . It's our new bedroom too which looks like a hotel room (shouldn't say that really makes me seem big headed) but it really does look wonderful. We decided that we would pretend to be in a different city each night we had BMS in a hotel having a naughty night away, it was very funny but kept things light and non 'baby making' and more about us which was the best thing ever. We've done all we can to catch that egg this month so now I have to wait and see (easier said than done knowing me). 

Anyway enough of my madness. I really hope that this is the beginning of  on this thread. We have all waited so very long and this is our time. To help us on our way here is my BVD for the day....... 

                                                                                                                                   


Tamsin xxx


----------



## guider

is this why the clomid and tampxifen thread is so quiet?
are you all hiding from me in here?    

feeling lonely as I seemed to be postiong to myself on the other thread, and although sometimes talking to myself can be nice, it's a bit boring on here.

can I come and play


----------



## hope25

Hey,.,new home for us...hope we wont turn 'crazy' like the title...although i do feel it sometimes...

Hi Tama...dont worry about the lace lady...im sure she understands that times are hard for us all...nice to know your bedroom is looking great...it does help with the BMS sometimes...glad to know your hubby is taking lead...its great when they do. I am 2 days late..its not happened too many times in the past..probably 5 in my af lifetime...but i couldnt resist and tested today..waited and waited but no BFP... ..not even a vvfaint one...just waiting for the dreaded af to come now...roll on cycle 2.

Mango...I know exactly what you mean...i keep imagining every little sign to mean i am preg..keep imagining nausea, faintness etc..i think i am going crazy..maybe the title does suit this thread...my af is late so you can imagine how many dreams i was weaving..

Hello to everyone else....anyone else at the end of their 2ww...

We have had 2   on this thread in a span of a week...come on girls...let have No 3...and more and more... 

hope xx
p.s hello guider...welcome...you must have posted while i was typing...have edited to say hello to you


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

New thread, yey. I think Clomid has made me crazy so I'll fit in well here!!

Just a quickie as I'm waiting for a flight home from Farnborough. 

Well I'm on CD19 & had a crazy few days. I've been so hormonal its ridiuclous. I think it comes from not normally having any periods of hormones due to my PCOS. Poor DH was away last night and I burst into tears when he rang. No idea why, just crazy hormones. That trigger shot seems to have really affected me. Anyway, feel much better today!

Hi Tamsin, you're not far behind me! When I get my shot they advise to BMS on the evening of the trigger shot and then every other day for the next 6 days. Every time I go the fertility nurse always says that every other day is more than enough! So I would say there's a chance for 6 days after the shot according to my clinic. Who knows though? Anyway good luck for this month. Hope you get your BFP.

Serenfach, have you done a test yet? Good luck.
Kerryn, Daisy, Guider, Hope & anyone else I forgot. Hope you're all ok.

Clare


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone

I have finished my clomid this was my first cycle!! Side effects are horrible i feel sick, hot flushes, headaches!! Also ive got pains aswell not bad but there like period pains is this normal xx


----------



## JW3

Hey Guider - I was reading your posts     , on my mobile phone though and I couldn't work out how to post back,

Hiya Hope   

Hi Clare, Missdayus2b

I hope that no one minds me being on here either, even though really I'm an ex-clomid girl.  I'm cd6 of my puregon - any cycle buddies out there??


----------



## guider

Hi Jenny
a fellow ex-clomid girl!
I just can't wait to get started on my nasal sprays now, it's all waiting all the time!

must get off to work!


----------



## Tama

It's very quiet on our new thread ladies  

Just a quick post as I'm just about to get dinner sorted out. I wanted to ask a question, as I have a cold at the moment is it okay to drink lemsip? I'm on my tww and don't want to do anything that my do any harm.

Hope you are all okay and have wonderful weekends. 

Tamsin xx


----------



## guider

Tama said:


> as I have a cold at the moment is it okay to drink lemsip? I'm on my tww and don't want to do anything that my do any harm.


paracetamol is fie when you are pregnant so presumably is ok during the 2WW.
but I think that it is best to avoid decongestants 
without knowing exactly which lemsip you have it is hard to be sure, but most versions do contain some form of decongestant, check the ingredients, watch out for phenyepherine, pseudoephidrine (can't promise spelling!)

if you spot anything else you don't reconise the name of, post it and I'll see if I can tell you what it is


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Can i join you please?

After several years we finally conceived on the 4th cycle of cloimd ( 100mg & HCG injectios) and had a beautiful baby boy who is now 13 months. I have a pituitary condidtion which needs treatment however the treatment is contraceptive based so if we want to try for another baby we have to do it soon. There are health implications for me if we delay. I have made an appointment with our previous fertility con for the 6th June. Scared and excited!

SS


----------



## Tama

Thanks so much Guider. I've had one lemsip and oh no it has phenyepherine in it!!!!!!   I only had the one, do you think that could do any harm??   I really hope not. Glad I posted now and thank you for coming back to me. I won't have anymore. I pray one will not do any harm if there is a chance this month. 

Welcome Shooting Star. Congrats on your son that is wonderful. Sorry to hear you have health issues and really hope that you are able to have Clomid again and that it works for you again. This is a great thread with some wonderful ladies, you are more than welcome to join us, the more the merrier. I'm on 100mg of Clomid and injections and really hoping that I'm lucky and am able to get pg with this treatment, soon. 

T xx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Tama

I am so glad I saw your post. I had lemsip for a bad cold in 2ww on the cycle I conceived and Ethan is fine! please dont worry

SS


----------



## guider

Tama said:


> Thanks so much Guider. I've had one lemsip and oh no it has phenyepherine in it!!!!!!  I only had the one, do you think that could do any harm??


the amount of it in there is probably very low indeed.
the worst thing you can do is to worry about it.
what you need is 
plenty of hot drinks - if you like lemsip type drinks then make your own version with lemon and honey
paracetamol
something to help you nose, you can put your head over a bowl of steam, or have menthol (crystals or liquid) or something like vicks, either in a stick to stick up your nose or in a pot to rub in or add to water and inhale

hope this all helps and that you are feeling better soon


----------



## chrissy19

Morning Girls
love the new name for our thread

Yes im fine the nausea is fine im coping with it yes will all be worth it in the end

Hi Tama - hows things are you back at work hope its all going ok for you keep up the BMS x lots of     for your   chick i couldnt belive it but it does happen really hope its soon for you take care xx

Hi Daisy - hows things with you hope it all going ok where are you at mo with cycle?? lots of     for you this month xx

Hi Ng - hope you had a good week lots of     for you too come on girls lets get another   on herexx

Hi Hope - hope you ok and had good week lots of       

Hi Clare - hope your hormones not driving you too crazy good luck for this month     

Hi Jenny -hope you keeping well hows it going where you at ?? lots of luck for this month xx

Hi Guider - hows things?? hope all ok lots of    

Hi Mango2000 - lots of    for you for this month xx

Babydust 1811 - hope you having good week lots of      

Take care
have a good weekend
chrissy
xx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies! Just bok marking  Keeping an eye on you all!!

Hope everyone is well! x x


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi all,

I'm just posting so I dont lose this thread - lost if for a while and found you again now and such great news!!!! Congrats to chrissy and jac and all the best for a smooth and wonderful 8 months - well, less now  

Hope you don't mind me staying with this thread - turns out they've not actually put me on clomid. I thought i was going to be taking clomid but after all the tests and everything (takes so long doesnt it?) i've been put on a randomised clinical study and went into a lottery and instead of clomid i got injections of puregon (they are comparing the two). Am also doing IUI (slightly poor SA), so no more BMS for us, lol! I think DH is dissapointed but its a bit of a relief frankly. the break is good, anyway, especailly since he is super stressed with exams so this way i can just leave him to it till he's needed, more or less   

So Jenny im on puregon the same as you - what's your dose? I was on 50IU for 8 days and grew 2 folies, faster than expected. I had IUI on friday 8th so now at day 8 of 2ww. over the hump now! but think ive hit the "realist" phase where im scared to get my hopes up. no symptoms to report but i know that doesnt really mean anything. How are you going?

Hi to everyone else and good luck to you all! thanks for all your sharing - its so helpful to hear all your stories.

xxx sunnie


----------



## JW3

Hi Sunnie,  I am on 100IU puregon for 3 days, then 50IU for the rest of the time about 10 days.  I just got one follicle last time on this.  I'm not doing the IUI we just BMSing still.  Lots of luck for your 2ww      .  I am doing ok thanks for asking, first tracking scan tomorrow morning.     My results have been much better on puregon so its a pity that more people don't get it.  It has much less side effects than clomid for me.

Hello everyone else


----------



## NG

hi ladies  

we seem to have lost some from our old thread   please find us soon!

well cycle three is all over for me.   AF has found me early    was feeling so positive this month as well, but hey ho on we go with round 4.  can't believe i am on round 4 already, where has the time gone!  keeping positive and just thinking i am one step closer

don't know what's going on with AF, round 1 was 31 days, round 2 32 days and this round 28 days.  got my progesterone results for this month 32.9 so i did ovulate.

Tama - hope the cold gets better soon  

Chrissy - glad to hear you are well.  when do you get your first scan?

JennyW - can i ask why your clinic changed you to puregon?  what is the difference to clomid?  i have to go back after 6 months of clomid (hopefully not as i will have a BFP!) and just trying to prepare for the next steps.

   to everyone else

NG x


----------



## guider

NG sorry to hear  got you, good luck for month 4


----------



## mummy2lola

Hi there Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining you!!! Im currently on clomid day 4, and feeling pretty groggy to be honest... My doc doubled my dose to 100mg. Ive been having little niggles down there all afternoon, which has to be a good thing??!!! 
My DH and I have been trying for a sibling for our beautiful daughter since last June, and as the months go by Im aching more and more to give her a little brother or sister... We are truly blessed to have Lola, and appreciate her on a daily basis. I just pray for one more bubba. She would make the most wonderful sister...

Good luck and baby dust to you all  

Michelle xx


----------



## JW3

NG - I have had scans right through my clomid at the IVF clinic and they noticed from this that my womb lining was adversley affected by the clomid.  I think this is a fairly common side effect but unless you've had scans you wouldn't know.  The best my lining was on clomid was 6.6 which is 'sub optimal' according to the consultant and many times it was way under 6 which is not enough.  I did ovulate on clomid and I wasn't ovulating at all before.  The puregon does not have a bad effect on the womb lining so it is giving me better results at the scans and my womb lining has now been over 8 which is a lot better.  It has less side effects.  Its not offered everywhere because you do have to have lots of scans with it (not everywhere has enough scanning nurses I have heard) and it is more expensive for the NHS than clomid I think.  It is a daily injection for several days right up to ovulation, at which point there may be a trigger shot for ovulation.

From what I understand puregon is only suitable for people who do not ovulate on their own.


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How are we all

NG sorry to hear AF got you huni  Good luck with next cycle! x x 

Im going to test tomorow one day early     i no but i fill so sick  im hoping its  but its more than likely AF coming as my chart looks rubish  x x


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi NG, 

from my clinic i understand that puregon is usually step 2after clomid if it hasnt worked. i got lucky - im on it as part of a randomised clinical study to compare the two - its a "cost effectiveness study". i won the lottery and got injections rather than clomid. but maybe you could ask about moving on to it next if clomid isnt working for you? it dos require lots of scans to measure how you are resonding. sorry to hear about af. take care of yourself and good luck on your next cycle.    

sunnie


----------



## sunnieskies

NG - regarding purgon - forgot to say that i do ovulate on my own but not regularly. it is basically a shot of fsh, same drug they use sometime for ivf but you generally get a much lower dose. sunnie.


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!
I have just posted the longest reply and have just deleted it!!    ..

I have only been away for a couple days and look- a nwe home and lots of new people- how exciting!!!


Hi Tamsin, the bedroom sounds lovely. Also sounds like you and dh have been having fun  - good on ya-ttc is tough sometimes! Grandma is a bit better thanks.

NG, so sorry the  found you. I know what you mean about the time flying- I cant beleive i am half way through either. xx


Chrissy, Hi  lady! Glad the nasea isn't getting you down- hope things are going well- when do you get your first scan ?

MissDayus2B , I have had tummy aches, mild headaches and hot flushes- Good news they are much less this month! Hope it gets better for you soon.

Clare, Wow clare- you are always jetting to or from somewhere!! Clomid can make you feel crazy sometimes- glad your feeling a bit better though.xx

Hope, dont give up hon, may have just tested early- its not over til the witch arrives- . Hope she stays away and you get your   .

Serenfach, How are you hun? Hope your doing ok.  .

JennyW. Hi Jenny-   I dont think we have chatted before. I'm glad to hear that you are doing well on the puregon- I hope it works for you soon and you get your  .

Guider. Hi Guider  . I dont think we have chatted before either!! We weren't hiding on purpose!!! We were posting on a thread called anyone about to start clomid. We all started clomid at a similar time and got chatting in our own little thread- now we have a posh new thread!! . Its nice to have so many new people to chat to!

mummytolola. Hi Michelle, welcome to our new thread  . Sorry your feeling so groggy- hope you feel better soon. Hope your dreams come true and you get a sibling for your lovely daughter soon.xx

sunnyskies. Hi!  . I really hope the IUI has worked for you. I will keep my fingers crossed for you  .

shooting star, Sorry you are having so many problems. I hope you get your   soon so you can start traetment. It must be really hard for you.  

Dk, Good luck with your test tomorrow. .

Jak, . Hope everything is going well with you! When do you get your first scan?

Kd74. Did your HSg go well? I hope so hun. xx

Mango. Glad you have sorted a GP and specialist out- must be a huge weight off your mind. Hope you and dh get some time together!


I am sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

I am on CD12 today- not much chance of   cuz dh is asleep with a headache.  feel sorry for him- has been working so hard. I have no symptoms or side effects to report this month- all is well. Maybe I have just got used to the clomid now so doesn't affect me so badly .

Here is my bvd.....
                                                                                 

Lots of love 
Daisy


----------



## serenfach

Ello girlies 

How's everyone doing in here? Hope you're all doing ok and keeping the  going! I won't go into what's going on with me.. it;s too long to explain  No af yet though, so I am staying as   as I can!

Babydust to everyone!


----------



## kdb

Hi Daisy - glad you're feeling better this month.  Yep, HSG went ok; wasn't as uncomfortable as I thought it would be.  No pains, spotting etc afterwards so I hope that's a good sign.  Next appt with Mr Trew is Tuesday morning when I'll find out for sure if tubes are healthy.

Went to the GP on Friday and asked to be tested for insulin resistance but she refused, saying that if Mr T wanted me to be checked for it then he would arrange it.    Would really like to know so that I can ask Mr T about Metformin as well as Clomid.

Am getting v impatient about starting Clomid -- was anyone tested for anything other than PCO/PCOS and tube/womb issues before being put on Clomid??

How many do we have on the new thread who are 2WW?  Is it two?  Need to get some  in our new thread to continue Chrissy's and Jac's positive energy      

ps - good luck Tamsin for heading back to work tomorrow


----------



## DK

Hey daisy, Yes i agree there is soooooooooooo many new people on this thread, i been on here about 7/8months now and i think the only one left is me and sf?? I may be wrong either they gone on to the pregnacy paths or the IVF/IUI paths, but its always good to make new friends and hear new peoples stories!  Hope your well hun!

SF make sure you do keep         else im going to       and im not joking   x x x 

KD74 im due my AF ^WITCH^ on tues and will prob test tomorow  depends how i feel in the monring as jack goes nursery tomorow at 9!!!

Is it just me and SF on the 2WW?? x x


----------



## NG

hi girls!

well not been up to much this weekend.  just had a quiet relaxing few days and visited some friends.  dh still away not back until a week on tuesday, just in time for more BMS  

JennyW and Sunnieskies, thanks for all the info on puregon.  i'm just trying to find out about other treatments to prepare myself for the next step, hopefully it won't come to that   but i would rather have some idea about what they are talking about.  clomid has been working for me, it is doing the job it is supposed to be doing.  i was hardly ov on my own, only about 3 times in a year  .  but i hav ov'd every month on clomid, i was scanned the first two months and my womb lining has been fine as well.  nothing wrong with dh, so hopefully clomid will work!  good luck to both of you, hope puregon works for you  

mummy2lola - good luck on 100mg.  we are almost at the same stage, i am cd 2 today.  hope s/e not too bad for you  

dk - good luck with test

daisy - i thought it was women who were supposed to use a sore head as an excuse  .  i know what you mean about s/e and getting used to them, the first month you are so aware of every little twinge.  

tama - hope the cold is getting better.  hope work will be ok for you tomorrow  

guider - thanks for the good luck, i need all i can get!

serenfach - good luck hope this will be your bfp   

kd74 - i was started on clomid after my hsg showed tubes etc clear. hope you get clomid 

NG x


----------



## karen-lynne

Hi Ladies, Can I join in? I went to work all weekend and missed the entire birth of this thread lol Im on CD 15 today to lots of  and   quite excited this month - had lots of crappy side effects  and hopefully my BFP   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im olmost in my 2WW and Im dreading it - even the pee police cant stop me - Im a nightmare
Good Luck Ladies     
Love Karen


----------



## NG

welcome to the thread karen.  good luck for this round for you


----------



## karen-lynne

Thanks very much NG, good luck to you too and all the ladies on here


----------



## serenfach

Thanks very much, *NG*  Nice to meet you, btw! 

lol *DK* I'm locking my front door before the DK  squad get here!!  And yep, I do believe we are the only 'veterans' here at the moment [I think Jenny is here though, isn't she??] .. maybe the others will find their way here soon, though as you said, many have moved on with their journey and are following other paths now - or had their BFP's! 

BIG shout out to you all, ladies! Hope you're all doing okay  

Hello to everyone here who I haven't spoken to yet.. good luck, girls


----------



## FlossyFly

DK, SF - I am still lurking about but not taking clomid at the mo.....oh and I think I am in 2WW


----------



## bunny73

Hey guys. 
I lost my way for abit - but sf has shown me the way, thanks hun!!
So hw is everyone??
I had my first hosp appointment on thursday. They are going to send me for a scan and xray to see what my tubes etc r doing and dh has got to do sperm sample!! She sed i can keep taking the clomid if i like, which i may as well do as i only have 2 months worth left!
My progesterone level had gone up agen from 22 to 28, which is still not high enough. I am on day 26 of cycle, so waiting for af, my last 2 cycles have been 29 and 33!! So we shall see.
My gp told me that if your progesterone level is over 30 you have def ovulated and if its between 20 and 30 that could mean possible ovulation - so does this mean i could still get a bfp?? I spose its very unlikely??
Stay   girls.
Love bunny xxx


----------



## hope25

Hello girls....wow...there is alot of us...the family is growing...welcome to all the newbies...

Daisy...im afraid   got me last night..5 days late...which means i probably didnt time bms very well and we were both tired out towards the actual ov time (if i did ov at all..the nurse said you can never be sure as a follicle could be empty)...was feeling very down but atleast i know what to expect next cycle....as its been increased by the clomid...you are at the bms stage ....hope hubby gets a good rest and is back with a bang so to speak..all the best for this cycle sweetie.

Sorry for the short post everyone...was just siging in to let you know my af is here.....hope everyone is fine ...

good luck for this cycle everyone
hope xx


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone

Ever since i took clomid ive had period like pains is this a good sign and also when is the best time to have  after taking clomid because my periods are so irregular im not sure when i will ovulate?

Thanks Girls

Nikki 

x


----------



## serenfach

Sorry for no personals.. getting ready for work.. 

If anyone here knows anything about charting, can you take a look at my chart, please? Any ideas on what it's doing? Anyone know why I have a 2 day rise then it drops back to 'normal'?

Thanks. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## aasha1

everyone

I am new here...on my second cycle of clomid...thought it would ne bice to join you all. It looks like a very buzzing thread and so nice to know you have 2 BFP so quickly...will be looking forward to more BFPs.

Have been chatting to hope25..hi hope...im here...

Will speak to you all again soon.
luv and baby dust to everyone
aasha


----------



## trixxi

hi ladies...................

what a busy place this is!!!
i am on my 2nd cycle clomid cd15, can i  join your gang?

T xx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I'm in the 2ww. I'm on Day 23 & had my trigger jab on day 12. Although my clinic tells me to wait for 3 weeks after my jab & if no AF to test then. Not very hopeful this month as I have no symptoms that I had when I got my BFP & we not had much   for 1 reason or another. Bring on the next month! 

Had some friends down this weekend. She got pregnant 1st month of trying & had a m/c. However she got pregnant 2 weeks after m/c so is now due 1 week after I would have been so quite a difficult weekend with alot of baby talk! People who haven't got fertility problems don't seem to understand. She was telling me that his sister is pregnant & can you believe it took a whole 8 months which is just so long. I would kill for 8 months of trying only! When she told me there's always adoption I nearly lost it. Oh well, not her fault, just hormonal me! 

DK - did you test this morning? 

Serenfach - good luck. Hope the witch stays away. Sorry but I'm rubbish with charts.

Trixxi - welcome to the thread, hope Clomid is treating you well. 

Hope - sorry AF got to you. 

Daisy - did DH headache go? 

Well hi to everyone else that I forgot!
Clare


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

WOW!! We have so many ladies on this thread now, I will apologise in advance if I miss anyone off! 

I'm in the TWW so that is three of us? Any advance on three? Fingers crossed there will be some more  really, really, soon  

Daisy - thanks for the PM hun will be sending you one back. Hope you are okay and that DH is soon feeling better, ready for some BMS!! The weekend was nice but by Sunday I was worrying about coming back to work   . DH and I had a nice quiet weekend, we went to the local Hadleigh Show and then to see Star Trek (which was great). Hope you have a great week off this week, enjoy the acupuncture and shopping. Keeping everything crossed for you this month hun, we need some more . Sending you some    for your  xx

Clare - sorry you've had a hard weekend   My bf is due soon and really trys hard to understand but when you get pg in the first 3 months I don't think you really understand what it's like to wait 1 yr, 2 yrs, 3yrs or more. It's heart breaking and unless you have been on this 'ride' for some time I don't think you get it. Really hope that you get your . I'm in the tww too, on cd19 so just behind you. I had my jab on Monday 11th and have been told I can test on the 28th, if af hasn't turn up!!   .  I don't have any symptoms, yet   . Fingers crossed we get that  xx

Hiya Trixxi, welcome. Since we changed over from our old thread we have really grown, it's wonderful. Best of luck for this 2nd cycle. I too am on my 2nd Clomid cycle currently cd19. Best of luck and sending you lots of   for this month. Look forward to chatting with you. x

Aasha - Welcome to the thread. Yes, we've really grown in the last few days since we changed over to this new thread. The 2 BFP's we have had have given us all hope.   that we get some more really soon. Best of luck sending you some   x

Seren - how are you hun? Hope things have calmed down a bit for you. Any news yet?   that this is your month hun   . xx

Nikki - the pains should be a sign of follies growing   which is good. I was told that you should have BMS 4-5 days after the last Clomid tablet, then every other day, so BMS from about day 10-20 ish. I have a hCG shot so know roughly when I will Ov and if there are follies but if you are not being scanned then it's best to do BMS every other day. Best of luck hun sending you lots of   xx

Hope25-   so sorry af got you hun   . There is nothing I can say to make you feel better but we are all here and really do understand how heart breaking it is, BUT you will get there and you will soon be posting your  . Sending you loads of   for your next cycle xxx

Bunny - welcome! Hope all your tests go well. Really hope that you get your  soon. Sending you some   xx

Flossy - welcome to the thread. Best of luck in the tww. I'm also in the tww there are a few of us now plus we have some of the other lovely ladies coming up for their tww.    that we will be getting those  really soon. xx

karen-lynne - hiya, welcome to the thread. Best of luck this month   that you get your  xx

NG - how are you hun? All okay? Glad dh will be back in time for some BMS   Really hope that this is your month hun    . We really need some more  . Sending you loads of   xx

DK - Did you test?  for some  . Sending you loads of   for this month xx

kd74 - glad the hsg went okay. I had that done and like you didn't find it too bad. I had 21 days bloods taken, then smear test to rule out STD (I was a bit taken a back when they told me I had to have this done!!   ), dh had to have a   test and then I had a hsg done, once all that was done they gave me Clomid, 4 months with hCG injections and scans. I'm now on month 2, had to have a break between 1 and 2 due to the bank holiday     & hoping this month works. Hope you get sorted out soon and are soon getting your  xx

Guider - how are things with you? Hope things are okay. Sending you some    xx

Mummytolola - you okay? How is this cycle going? Sending you some   xx

Jenny - hope you are okay. Sending you some   for this cycle. xx

Sunnie - how are you? Any news yet? Really hope the IUI has worked for you hun.   xx

Chrissy - how are you feeling hun? Hope you and beanie are okay. Do you have a scan booked yet? Really hoping your good luck is going to rub off on us   xx

Jac - how are you hun? Will you be having a scan soon? Hope you are both well xx

Mango - you okay hun? Hope everything is going well now you have a GP sorted out.   xx

Shooting Star - hope all is well for you. Where are you in your cycle hun? Best of luck   xx

Phew!! We are one BIG thread now. Hope that will all the   vibes from everyone we are going to have a BIG WAVE of     

Really hope I haven't missed anyone, sorry if I have sending you all loads of   for a  

As for me it's cd19 so another 9 days to go, ish before I will know. Don't feel any different which always makes me panic   . I'm just a worrier I guess, I worry that I don't feel anything and worry if I do have a twing! Crazy I know. Jac/Chrissy did you feel different before you did a test? Did you know or was it a really shot to see two lines? 

Today is my first day back at work and so far so good. I've stayed in my office, I have my own office so can hide! I've seen the children and some of the teachers but I haven't had anyone come out with 'so why were you off' so I'm okay so far   . I just want to get today over with then I will feel better. Still have this cold, boo! Haven't taken anything, well one lemsip oops, as I'm in the tww and wouldn't want to do any harm so am just taking Guiders advice and sticking to hot lemon and honey and loads of water. 

I'm   that this month maybe my month but will just have to wait and see. Anyone have any good tips for the tww? I always drive myself crazy thinking 'am I?', could that pain be implantation etc?!

Well really hope we get some more  soooonnnnn!

Here is my   vibe dance for today......

                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        


Tamsin xx


----------



## Chilly

Hi Girls

This looks like a friendly place to be, can I join and add to the growing numbers?

Had a quick read through but will spend some time over the next couple of days getting to know your tx stories so far.

Clare R - I am day 23 too but no trigger shots for me but i think i ovd cd 15/16 so half way through 2ww.
Sorry about your weekend. people just don't know what to say. My fave is one of my friends insisting its because I'm thinking about it too much, urgh thanks really helpful  

Was really busy last week - BF wedding and my big 30 so didn't think too much about it at all but its hitting me hard now!!! This is going to be one long week.

Although I am feeling better about the clomid this month. The first month didn't work for me at all, from the day the nurse thought i ov'd I had really really sore bbs and cramps like I had never had before and then AF showed up a week later. So at least none of that this month.

Sending some     to you all

xxx


----------



## serenfach

Jeez, it is busy in here  The more the merrier! It's great to see so many new names Xx

Shootingstar, Mango, Jenny, Chilly, Daisy.. I'm bearing up thanks, chick.. Trixxy, MissDayus, Clare.. thanks for the good luck  DK, Hope, Guider, mummy2lola, Bunny.. glad you found us, babe! Kd, NG, Karenlynne, aasha, Tama, sunniskies, floss  great to hear from you! - and Shelle! - hope you're doing ok? Phew.. ok, hope I haven't missed anyone. I am useless with remembering names and posts etc, so from here on in, please forgive me if I forget! 

Wishing you ALL the best of luck, girls  And I;m sending all you TWW's some  vibes!

Hey, btw.. I started a 'DPO Chat Diary' [of sorts] as I was doing some reading yesterday and I came across a forum where they had a similar thread. Due to my ridiculous amount of confusing se this cycle, it helped me loads to read other peoples DPO symptoms. It might help you, too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195018.0

Laura Xx


----------



## Tama

Great idea Seren for the thread. I've added my stats, looking at them they are similar to yours. Fingers crossed they bring with them  xx

Welcome Chilly think I posted my war and peace just before you posted so I've missed you off. Hope the tww doesn't drag for you too much. I'm currently in my tww, cd19 so a little behind you. 

Maybe we need an activity that we can all do while on the tww or just waiting in general?! I have no idea what but if we are all doing it then we'll have something else to think about other than treatment, ttc and the tww. What about a book to read or am I being old & dull? Could be worse I could have suggested we all knit a jumper! Or if people are into cooking how about a recipe review each week, we have to submit one and then we all cook the best one. Healthy fertility food incorporating pineapple, grapefruit and brazil nuts !!!   Okay stop me I've just dropped over the edge of normal!  

Lets hope that we get some lovely  from our tww ladies. 

Tamsin xx


----------



## serenfach

lol, 'normal'? It's funny but I've heard that word a few times.. no bloody idea what it means though! 

I think that's a great idea, Tam.. we definitely need something to occupy us. What about a game? Maybe we could play Hangman [now I'M being old! lol] or at least something we can add a link within this thread and then play it together. I'll take a look at what's available.. something like Pictionary or Draughts etc??


----------



## mango200

Welcome Chilly-hope you're well.
It's CD 18 for me and I'm in a foul mood  and eating biscuits like they're going out of fashion! Found out that yet another one of my friends is preggers-I'm the only one out of our circle of friends who isn't.  I'm happy for her but frustrated with myself.

Sorry for the negativity!! Hope everyone else is feeling great and positive!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

Mango sorry you are having a   day. I've had a lot of those in the last three weeks! I know how you feel to be the only one left without a bump or a baby BUT you will get there hun, hang on and try to think about the moment you get two blue lines   .xx

Seren - a game sounds like a great idea. There is an on-line Cluedo website?  I love a good murder mystry, with all the hormones a good murder maybe just what we all need  What do you think or is this as sad as knitting?

http://www.cluedo.com/

Tamsin x

/links


----------



## guider

DK  how did the testing go>

SF hope  hasn’t shown up for you

Hope sorry to hear  got you, good luck next cycle

Only one week to go now until I start with the nasal sprays, probably just as well that I don’t need to worry about  this cycle as it can be so difficult when we are in different countries


----------



## clarkyj

Hi Ladies, 

Gosh - i do seem to have missed a lot!! Hello to all the newies that have joined since i last wrote.

Hope everyone is doing ok - glad to see everyone is till staying positive (a majority of the time)!!! I was hoping there would be another BFP on here by now.....sure it wont be long now ladies....keep at it     and we will have some good news soon hopefully! 

Im doing ok - well i think so. I dont feel too different to be honest, tired and feel a bit sick on some days but thats about it. Still doesnt feel like im pregnant to be honest and im just hoping everything will be ok. I have spoken to midwife but she said they wont give me an early scan so looks like got to wait till 12 weeks. But today i called my private consultant and he will do one after 8 weeks so think i will just pay. I have worried and worried for 2.5yrs to get pregnant and now i am.....all im doing is worrying something is wrong or will go wrong! Typical hey - fingers crossed and staying postive and for all you ladies too!!     

I will keep in touch and see how you are all doing 

Love 
jac
x


----------



## serenfach

Jac  Congrats on your BFP! I didn't know.. [have I been under a rock? lol]

I can only imagine how worried you must be after all the waiting and trying, but hey.. worry only IF you need to.. not 'just in case'. Easier said than done, I know, but this time is YOU time now - be gentle on yourself, eat well and rest up. Keep yourself as busy as possible, but obviously don't wear yourself out. That scan will come around in no time and hopefully you'll have a fabulous pic to show us all  

Keep safe, loads of sticky vibes to you! Xx

Laura Xx


----------



## serenfach

Hi all.. once again I'm rushing [getting ready for work] but I need to ask a quick Q or two:

I'm pale, shaky, faint, weak, af cramping, mild pain in my uterus, fuzzy headache, peeing more, hot flushes, sore bbs, feel like I'm going to be sick. Let's say my recent test result [neg] is correct.. so any idea why I might be feeling like this? Is it maybe OHSS? Or a cyst? Do these things have these sort of se? Then again, has anyone had af where the symptoms are as described?

I usually have pain a few days before af and then it gets really bad with the bleed. I also get hot flushes at af time and I do feel nauseous with it sometimes - also have achey [not sore] bbs sometimes, too. Problem is, I actually feel 'ill' - have done since yesterday, but I can't put my finger on what's wrong. It isn't the flu or a tummy bug etc and I don't normally feel 'ill' with af.

Any ideas welcome. I MUST go to work [came home yesterday afternoon and I really shouldn't have] as I have so much on and I can't be sure I have a job a month from now.. can't afford to take time off.. so can't get to the docs today. I'll have to go soon if it carries on though 

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi Laura, you poor thing, sounds awful.    Sorry i cant help - can you give your clinic or your gp a call? If it is OHSS then you want to act quick, i think. when did you test? don't want to get your hopes up but I have heard of girls that tested neg and then got a bfp later. I'm sure you are fine but cant hurt to call your clinic and see what they say. Good luck hun, hope you feel well again soon.


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!!!

I didnt want to say anything yesterday but i got my   
I was not going to say anything til i had my 6week scan but you lot have been so great to me!

Im very nervous!!!!!! I ovd on day 10 soooooo early for me but my lining was great at 10.5  so i guess we done it  x


----------



## Hope29

O MY GOD DK congratulations!!!!! How many rounds did you do? I love hearing good news like that after such a hard aul journey, gives us all hope!!!         ... Sending you lots of sticky vibes!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunnieskies

Congratulations DK!!!!! fantastic work, well done - take care of yourself hun and rest up - wishing you a smooth and peacful 9 months!


----------



## Chilly

CONGRATULATIONS DK   . You really deserve it. Wishing you a very happy n healthy 9 months.

Good Luck

SF - sorry your feeling rubbish, I don't know anything about OHSS or cysts so can't help there. Hope you feel better soon.

xx


----------



## Clare R

Wow DK, congrats      Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months. Make sure you take care of yourself. 

Seren - I'm not sure as I don't know anything about OHSS. I would really suggest giving your clinic a call. I would def do another test 1st though as it sounds to me like BFP symptoms. Fingers crossed. 

Hi to everyone else. Not much news from me, just in the 2WW, waiting for the cludeo game to get started to pass these long days

Clare x


----------



## DK

Thanks guys it means so much to us, we were not going to tel anyone til i had my 6week scan but hey what will be will be! No point worrying!

Well my god i just had the biggest row with jack, how can one 4yr old be so god dame naughty, i screamed at him  chased him up the stairs god im sooooooooooooo angry. m all shakey and dizzy now, My belly hurts!  i hate him sometimes! Dont get me wrong i love him to bits but he so naughty just latly!


----------



## aasha1

Hello All



DK....many many   on your BFP...is this No3 for the group....or have i lost count we are getting them so quick and fast...hope it continues at this speed and we all get our BFP....

Hello to everyone...

WOOOOOOOooaoooowoooo    Is this No 3!!??      

luv
aasha


----------



## DK

Thought i would send you all my tests! 

Can u tel we excited lol!!!

This was our 7th go on clomid and when i went for scan on CD11 i had already ovulated on day 9-10 they reckon!

Very nervous but excited and what will be will be!

Sorry the pic bit blurry as its with my phn as cam was dead bloody typical and i was shaking lol x


----------



## Tama

DK     that is lovely news. No. 3 on this thread, we are on a roll! xx

Hope all you other lovely ladies are okay. Best of luck to all you tww ladies     . It's starting to drive me mad waiting again, it's like a never ending fair ride but will less fun involved! I haven't had any spotting to indicate implantation, no sickness, just BIG FAT NOTHING!!  

I'm at work so better look busy  

Sending loads of   vibes you all of you. We have 3  I just know we are going to get more   

T x


----------



## clarkyj

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations to DK!!!    

Thats 3 now ladies, we really are on a roll!! 

Keep positive ladies and hopefully it will happen to everyone of you!   

I got a letter for my scan today -26th June. So no early scan to check everything is ok. Debating if to pay for an early one.

Thanks for your message Laura - sorry to hear you are feeling horrible, hope you feel better soon!! 

Tamsin - dont get deflated just yet  hun - i had NO syptoms what so ever, if anything i had less symptoms then AF!!! 

Hi to everyone else - hope your all ok sending you lots of   for your BFP'S!!!

Jac
x


----------



## serenfach

*DK* lol, what are you like! I knew you couldn't keep such great news under wraps for long  Congrats, babe.. remember what I said in my email 

*Tama*.. no news is often good news, sweetheart. Don't fall to the negative side! Keep pushing on  

*ClareR.. sunnieskies.. chilly.. Tama*, thanks for your posts, girls..much appreciated  
I have a HcG blood test booked for tomorrow, so I'll find out one way or the other whether this is my BFP or not. If it's a BFN like I think it is, then it's off to the clinic asap to find out what's going on.. something is definitely not 'right' 

Hi to everyone else! Hope you've all had a productive day


----------



## DK

SF haha i no what am i like you ladies have just all so good to me and i knew you would be so happy and fill happy about it and keep u all     so thought i would share! What will be will be a hun! thank you for your support hun honestly i mean it!!!     

Thanks to everyone who comment and well wishes! it means alot!

ThanksTK for msn support hun and my profile pic lol x x


----------



## NG

woooooooohoooooooo another BFP! congratulations DK    

not sure about OHSS Laura, but i would have thought you would have had more serious s/e with this before ovulation time and as you've passed this stage i wouldn't think it would be that.  i could be wrong though don't know much about it.  i would def do another test as it sounds very much like bfp symptoms.  heres hoping  !!  when are you due af, or are you late?

Hi Jac, glad to hear your feeling fine so far.  i would be very tempted to pay for early scan!  is it v expensive?

hello to all our other ladies   too many to mention now, it would take me hours to do personals to everyone, sorry.  hope you are all ok. 

well this cycle is starting out different from all the others already, why are the s/e different each month? it's so annoying as i never know what to expect  .  i'm only on cd4 and i have been having hot flushes for the past few days (normally only get these on 2ww) feel like i am coming down with a cold (which could be a cold and not s/e ) and the strangest thing ever, i have been having sharp stabbing pains in my lower right back this afternoon - feels like someone is poking me with a hot needle!  has anyone had this?  never had this before.


----------



## Topkat08

[fly] Intruder Alert   [/fly]

Gawd its been a while since i posted in here! but i do read in on ya all 2 see how ur doin! As they say... Once a clomid nutter, Always a clomid nutter 

Congrats to all the ladies who have got that long awaited bfp! i know its easier said than done but 'Relax' and enjoy a happy n healthy 8 months 

Welcome to all the newbies  hope ur not suffering to much with the horrible side effects! Believe me... if it helps u get that long awaited gift, its worth all the s.e's and more!

Sorry not really doing personals coz i dont know how many of my buddies r here but a BIG  to SF, DK, FO (how u getting on girl?) Jenny, Bella, Cat and the rest of ya (u know who u r )

Luv Nikki x


----------



## clarkyj

Hi NG

Sorry to hear about your SE  - I had hot flushes on both cycles of clomid but didnt have the pain you describe. Keep your eye on that and call doc if it dosent go away. 

I think private scan is about £100 but not bothered about the money, its more peace of mind but then i think im just impatient!  

Jac
x


----------



## NG

thanks jac, the pain itself not too bad, just weird!  don''t know if it is a s/e or something else  

i don't blame you for being impatient, i think i would be the same! £100 not too bad, thought it would be more.


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey girls

Congratulations DK

I know its said that you are supposed to ovulate 14 days from the last day of your period....does it change if you take clomid? x


----------



## DK

Miss i have ovd on ay 10 this cycle and i have ovd as late as dy 20 i think it was so cn vary so much with clomid!

How much u on?? x


----------



## trixxi

evening ladies,


 Congratulations DK     
                              xxx


 clare r and tamsin ....................thanks for the welcome!!!   

 SF...............glad to hear youve got an action plan, i think that can help when your feeling 
 at least now you'll hopefully know what your dealing with, sending you lots of    for tomorrow,

 NG........ i get the hot flushes, but havent had the sharp pains, id say if your worried just phone your doc or nurse. 

 TK...... how lovely to hear from you, hope your keeping well.xxx
 
 OMG...... i think i've turned into the cookie monster!?!?! definitely blaming this one on se, whether it is or not!!!
 
 Howdie to everyone else!!!! 

 T xx


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey

Im on 100mg hun....just dont wannt miss it lol x


----------



## Topkat08

MissDayus ~ we haven't spoken before but hope ur alright  they say u ovulate 14 days from the last day of ur period if u have a 'textbook' 28 day cycle BUT u can ovulate earlier or later on clomid. 
Have u thought about charting ut temp for a couple of months to get an idea?!

I don't know if this is of any use as i have only just found it but it might be worth a try http://www.babymed.com/tools/fertility/clomid/

Nikki x

/links


----------



## MissDayus2B

Im not sure what my cycle days are as im irregular lol x


----------



## Topkat08

MD ~ Is this ur first cycle of clomid? I know its not gonna help ya know but clomid can help regulate ur cycles a little. I know it has for a couple of girls in here. Myself inculded x


----------



## MissDayus2B

Yh its my first cycle, ive got like period pains x


----------



## MissDayus2B

Any ideas what that could mean, the pains? x


----------



## guider

DK wow congratulations  
look after yourslef, take things easy and enjoy the next nine months


----------



## serenfach

Missdayus 

When I started Clomid, the clinic told me ov would 'probably' take place around about 10 days later.. but we're all different with different issues etc, so your best bet might be the OPK's. I can't use them personally, but many do and they find them very useful. I'm sure someone with more experience of OPK's will come along to answer your Q. Good luck 

TK!  How are you, sweetie?!  GOOD to see you on the board, babe.. hope everything is going well??  Wow how the time has flown, jeez  You got any names yet? How are you feeling? 
I'm gonna be sooo cheeky now, but as you're here.. could you take a peek at my chart and give me your opinion, please? I have no idea what it's doing - this is my first cycle where ov was detected automatically.. I don't understand what the post o temps are doing 

Trixxi.. how's it going, cookie minster? 

NG.. the pains you're having.. I'm no doctor so don't take my word for it, but it all sounds pretty 'normal' for Clomid se. I;ve had some bizzare se - I've been in constant af mode/pain + wierd pains/aches etc etc for over a week now.. but no af yet. I've had all sorts of se over the last few months and I do panic sometimes, but for the most part, I think anything and everything might be the 'norm', babe. If you're _really_ worried, call the clinic first thing tomorrow. Hope you're ok .. take it easy  - and thanks for your post!

Hiya Guider


----------



## Shooting star

Wow, this is a busy thread. Have not caught up with all posts yet but thanks to everyone for the welcome

Tamsin - Firstly, you write very impressive and comprehensive posts! In terms of my cycle I dont have one as I do not have periods or ovulate at all on my own. Have con appointment on 6th June and hope she will prescribe a drug like norterhisterone (sp?) to give withdrawal bleed so that I can then start clomid.

Will try and read more of the posts tomorrow!

SS


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

DK - wow congrats great to see that you've got a BFP       

TK     26 weeks wow, not long to go, dont' forget about us we all want to know about your new arrival  

Well my second round of puregon isn't going to plan   , 3 very small follicles and not very good womb lining so back again on Friday to check again.


----------



## kdb

*WOW*... it's been a really busy 24 hours since I checked in here last!

DK - that is SUCH  fantastic news, another  on the way for our crazy thread. Well done to you and DH!!!

SF - are you feeling better today?

Hi to everyone else  - hope you're not too  on the 2WW, and others are keeping  despite the s/e.

Had my second appt with Mr Trew yesterday and - hooray - I am now the proud owner of some Provera and 20 x 10mg Clomid tablets. Yippeeeee, I am officially part of the thread  Am starting out on 50mg, will have scan and blood test for first cycle and if OV signs are good then no monitoring for the following cycles. Asked about Metformin and Mr T said it probably wouldn't help me as I don't have a high BMI, so let's start with just Clomid and see how we go. I warned DH that the s/e could be interesting, esp as I have a    personality even without drugs!

Was so chuffed to finally get Clomid I almost skipped my way to the chemist. Feeling even more positive now having seen DK's BFP.

What plans does everyone have for the bank holiday weekend? We must be due some  DH and I are heading to Iceland for four days, hoping to see some puffins!


Kerryn


----------



## Chilly

Morning everyone

SF - Good luck with bloods today, hopefully it will answer some of your qs re s/e

Jenny - Sorry its not working well so far this month. What cd are you? Is it possible your follicles could get to a good size? Mine always seem to have a growth spurt between cd 11 & cd 14 (not sure thats a good thing tho!!!). Anyway good luck for Friday  .

Keryn - Hi, have you been to Iceland before? I have family there so stay with them which cuts the cost as its really expensive!!. Well worth it tho its a lovely place. Good news on your apt and that your feeling so positive. Hope it works well for you.

I am cd 25 and this cycle I am stumped. Always been sure of AF symptoms but this month don't seem to be any apart from sore bbs. Trying really hard not to get my hopes up incase the old witch shows up out of nowhere. Have never even got to testing before so thinking I might test Sat if AF not already here. 
Is anyone else on the 2ww planning to test soon? What day do you leave it too? Just feel different this month but don't want to test too early.
Anyway all this wondering could be for nothing yet so i guess I'll just sit tight for now.

Hi to everyone, hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## JW3

Kerryn - good luck with the clomid    my consultant wouldn't give me metformin either as BMI in normal range, have a great time in Iceland that sounds fab

Hiya Chilly I am on cd11 now so its still early days, but last time it went so quick I was expecting the same again, good luck for this cycle really hope you get your bfp      Try to resist those pee sticks   

Hi Serenfach      

There are so many people on this thread sorry I can't do personals for everyone but hoping to get to know everyone in time


----------



## guider

Jenny – sorry to here that the puregon isn’t going to plan this month, good luck for Friday     

KD74 – great to hear you had a good appointment, good luck with the clomid, you may change your positive attitude to getting it prescribed if/when the side effects kick in, I have been lucky and not had too many. 
Next time you have a prescription to collect you can come to where I work it would really brighten the day to see someone skip in  
Can I come to Iceland with you, I went a few years ago and would love to go again, I’m sure I can fit in the suitcase. 
Hope you find loads of puffins, I think Asda sell them – similar to penguins !

My bank holiday plans – we have to go and grind some tree stumps and level some land ready for the weekend after when we are hoping to get our front garden back by moving the caravan on it to the woodland. 
Monday I get to start on my nasal spray, not looking forward to it, I’ve been warned how bad the side effects are but it isn’t those worrying me, I have had problems with nasal sprays before, I used to use one for hayfever, before we went environmentally friendly it used to be wonderful, since we decided to save the planet I would spray it and it would make me sneeze, not the best thing for a hayfever remedy, I’m not talking the odd little sneeze, when I explained it to the nurse I was advised if the aqueous stuff the drug is in makes me sneeze in this one I need to phone immediately and they will sort injections straight away instead

Chilly – good luck for Saturday, hope  doesn’t show up


----------



## MissDayus2B

hey everyone

Im not taking clomid at the min but im getting hot flushes today what could this be, also i read that clomid can try u up is this true?

Nikki

x


----------



## serenfach

Mornin ladies  

As usual at this time, getting ready for work so no time for personals. Hope you're all ok.. have a productive day!  

I get my HcG results today.. and oddly enough, my temp has dipped to one of my lowest temps since ov - I've a feeling the Old Bag is a-comin    Oh well, at least I can her out of the way and move on, at last!  

Later all Xx


----------



## trixxi

Morning ladies,

thankfully the cookie monster has subsided!!

What a day i had yesterday , had a minor accident in my car, all bruised, stiff and sore  but fine, having an easy day today.
dont think i will manage to do the ironing today 

Jenny.............sending you     xxx

Missdayus........................   have you taken clomid at all this cycle?
      if so you can experience all sorts of weird n wonderful se during your whole cycle.  
      Yes clomid can affect your cm there are things you can take and do to help this,  
      preseed and drinking loads of water (at least 2 litres a day)...hope this helps.xxx

SF....................good luck today   xxx

hello to everyone else!!!!

T xxxx


----------



## guider

SF - good luck with your results today 

trixxi - hope you are ok and the accident wasn't too serious


----------



## trixxi

Guider,  ........................ he he thanks, love the icon!!! no not serious more my pride!!
                                    how are you doing?

T xx


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny, Chilly and Guider.    I'm going to miss all the FF chat while I'm away!

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend


----------



## guider

trixxi - want a luagh about bumping cars  
my bosses daughter came into work today, 
he commented that she was driving his car
I countered with actually it belonged to our delivery driver as he'd bought it many years ago to do deliveries, and it had only last at the shop for about 1 month before daughter number one started to learn to drive.

anyway, it seems it has now been bumped a few times, including yesterday.
she bumped the blue car into the silver one at home
couldn't see any damage so all ok
got home and noticed a big blue mark on the silver car - oooppps!

dad by this stage had noticed but waited for daughter to mention the bump
no mention
she sneaks out with washing up liquid to try and get it off - no luck
goes though various other things - cleaning stuff and even nail polish remover

finally the mark comes of (I suspect some of the stuff she used half the paint underneath as well)
during all this he has been watching through the window   
when she tries to sneak back in, he meets her at the door - I think she was mortified as she had decided that she would only tell him if it didn't come off.  

I'm having a rough day, not seen DH for a couple of days, but he is back tonight.
It probably sounds daft, but I had to go and collect my medication today (they tried to charge me privately not NHS  )and suddendly it makes everything seem more real and scary.
It means that although I have been there before I have had to admit to myself that having treatment must mean there is a problem (sometimes I just try and hope I imagining things and next month somehow I'll be 
suddendly it all seems so much closer
I am panicing about treatment, side effects etc

trying to switch my mind off from it all, going out for a picnic tonight, unfortunately the weather isn't good so it may be indoors, my teddy isn't looking forward to it as sometimes he gets picked on by the other bears as he doesn't have as much fur as some of them!  

KD - I'm still waiting to hear if there's room in the suitcase


----------



## kdb

LOL... Guider, if you're flexible we could squeeze you in between the thermal underwear (nice!) and the swimsuits (for the Blue Lagoon)  

I hope your picnic can cheer you up


----------



## Tama

I've been busy at work so haven't had a moment to post. 

Where is everyone hiding out? Daisy? NG? Mango? Babydust? Clare? Jac? Chrissy? Hope 25? Shootingstar? Sunnyskies? Aasha1? Chilly?  Hope you are all okay. Really hoping that we'll soon have another  on this thread, we've all been waiting long enough!! Hoping you all come back soon, I miss you all.  

Guider - love the story about the car. It's the sort of thing I think I tried once, didn't get away with it either! So you are starting tx in the next four days? What does this new tx involve, sorry I'm not very good on other tx having only even had Clomid. Really hope it works out for you hun. Sending you lots of   for your first cycle xxx

Seren - any news hun? Did you get the results?   that you got your long awaited  . Sending you loads of  

KD- hope you have a wonderful holiday. Relax and have loads of fun xx

Trixxi - hope all is well with you hun x

MissDayus - how are you? Hope all is okay x

Jenny - sorry things haven't gone to plan as yet   really hope that things turn a corner for you. Sending you lots of   x

Really hoping we get some more  really, really soon   

As for me I'm cd22, 9dpo. Don't feel any different but guess implantation could have just happened as they say it's normally 5-12 days past Ov. I've had some stretching and mild cramping today so    that   isn't on her way early! I've had a very dry mouth too which is a new Clomid s/e for me. I've been drinking 2lt of water a day so can't see why I've got a dry mouth. Have felt a little faint and sicky too but again these are all Clomid s/e so really don't know if this is my month or not. My test day is next Wednesday so I'm trying to stay   and   that my one follie this month had a lovely, healthy egg and that dh    found her   .

Anyway ladies I really hope you all have wonderful weekends and look forward to hearing your news/updates soon.

Oh I better get a dance in this week, we haven't had many lately.....

So come on ladies move those   and lets get some more  ....                                                                                                                                                                                            

Tamsin x


----------



## Tama

Oh Chilly sorry just read back a bit and see you are testing on Saturday - best of luck hun. Sending you loads of    and   that you get a  . I have everything crossed for you   . 

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach

It was a BFN. HcG was 0.1  Oh well, like I said, at least I know _something_! - wish I knew where the effin old witch was though  I just want her done and out the way.

Thanks for the 'good luck' anyway, girls  

Good luck to our next tester, chilly!   Hope this is your month, sweetheart Xx


----------



## sunnieskies

Hi all, 

just wanted to let you know i have got a positive. OMG! I tested a day early so will retest tomorrow but feeling cautiously positive. This was my first round of IUI with puregon, i feel ive just been so incredibly lucky! im praying that the little fella likes us and decides to stick around    

good luck chilly for saturday and big hugs t everyone, keep up those positive thoughts. it will happen!

sunnie


----------



## Chilly

SF, sorry the results are a BFN. I thought after all your symptoms this month it might have been your time. Clomid s/e are so cruel that they are so like pg symptoms. Hope AF turns up soon so you can move on with tx. Is it one more month of clomid? Hope you can have a relaxing weekend and recover from your week xxxx

Jenny - Good luck for scan tomorrow, hope your follies have grown.  for you.

Guider - Wow starting with spray next week, sorry I don't know much about tx or s/e but hope you will be lucky and escape them (is that possible??). I hope your picnic has helped you chill out and you didn't get soaked thro. Am sending you some   .


Tamsin - Hope those cramps are implantation.  

Well as for me the closer I get to the weekend the more I feel I am not pg. Have bought some tests tho - will just have to try and resist them until sat  .

Hi to everyone else

Chilly x x


----------



## Chilly

Just saw your post sunnieskies CONGRATULATIONS Wishing you a very happy n healthy pregnancy


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!

Sorry I havn't been on for a while! Has taken me 30 minutes to read all the posts since my last one!! 

*hey Tamsin*,  Hope your Ok. Have replied to you pm hun!!

*Hi Kerryn,*  on starting the clomid! I know what you mean I also felt relieved when I started- like I finally had a real chance of getting my bfp! Good luck! Hope you enjoy your break In Iceland.

*Guider*- Your poor bold teddy! I  have one like that too!- Maybe they could be friends!! Sorry your feeling so rough. Hope you enjoy your evening with dh. Good luck  for mon. x

*Hi Trixxi.* I'm not sure we have spoken before. Hope your Ok after your accident and it wasn't too serious.  . Def leave the ironing!!

*Hi Serenfach,*  I have been thinking of you (have not been able to get near a computer!). Sorry it wasn't your time. I wish I could give you this hug in person but will have to cyber hug!! .

*Hi MissDayus2B.* I am not sure about the hot flushes-  are you comming down with a cold or something hun. Yes clomid can make things a bit dry. Effects everybody differently thou. x

*Hi JennyW,* sorry the puregon isn't going to plan for you hon. I really hope things look better for you tomorrow. .

*Hi Chilly,* that sounds really positive. My advice would be to wait at least until the day AF was due. In my experience- testing early often creates more questions than gives answers. Really hope this turns into your .

*Hi Shooting star*, good luck with your appointment- hope you get sorted.  .

*Hi Karen-lynne,* welcome. . Your daughter is beautiful. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you. x

*Hi NG*, Hope you gave husband a very nice welcome home present!!! . My symptoms have been different each month too! Havn't had any this month at all. Not had any sharp stabby pains, sorry. Hope they have cleared up now! I would def keep an eye on them though and if your worried contact the clinic. Sorry I cant remember (so many ladies!!) but are you being scanned hon?

*Hi Bunny73.* . I was told that the result had to be over 30 to confirm ovulation. However it has to be done exactly 7 days post ov so if you are a day or 2 out either way you may have caught the level on the way up or down. There is def still hope for your . Good luck with your scans .

*Hi Hope25,* I am so sorry the  got you. She is an evil . I am glad you are looking forwards towards your next cycle. I really hope this is your month .

*Hi aasha *  welcome to our thread. Hope the clomid brings you your  soon. x

*Hi Clare*   . I wish I could give you a real hug but this cyber one will have to do!! It is so hard when friends are utd. Only people who are on this journey can really understand the true heartache of it. It must be so hard with the due date being so close to yours . It makes me so mad when people say you can always adopt  . They really have no idea.

*Hi Mango, *  Its so hard when people around are pregnant. Only people on this journey can understand the heartache. Hope your feeling a bit better. I am keeping everything crossed you dont have to wait too much longer for your  .

*Hi Jac,* . Glad your not suffering too badly with sickness. I think I would be like you and would def pay for an early scan to put my mind at rest. 

*Hi DK*   .

Hi sunnieskies, babydust and chrissy, Hope your all ok.

Sorry if i forgot anyone!!

Everything very quiet for me. Have been staying at my grandma's house because she is poorly so have had no access to the computer. I think I am going to have to come on every day to keep up with you all!

I am cd16 today. Not had a lot of chance for  so just fitting it in where we can! Hope we have done enough. Dh is much better now thank you!!

Am not having much in the way of side effects this month- maybe body is getting used to clomid- or maybe have been too busy to notice.

It took me 30 minutes to read all the messages and 30 minutes to write the reply!!!!! I am not spell checking it all - so sorry for any obvious errors!!!  .

Here is by bvd......

                                                                               

Ok I have written war and peace!!

Hope your not all bored!!

Lots of love

Daisy


----------



## daisy22

Oh My god this is so busy! 3 people posted while I was writing!!

Sunnie, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!       .

Lots of love Daisy


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone

Did the BabyMed Clomid Ovulation Calculator and im expected to Ovulate between the 18th may to the 23rd may so fingers crossed and lots of   and lets hope the    do there job and give me a   lol lots of    

Thanks

Nikki


----------



## Tama

Oh my word another     Sunnie . Hope you have a wonderful 9 months xxx

Daisy yey! You're back, missed you   . Will read pm and  come back to you. Really hoping this is your month hun, come on  xxx

So very sorry Laura that this turned out to be negative for you this cycle. It will be you really soon. Don't give up I know how had those BFN are babe, I've had nearly 36 of them and each one breaks your heart. Take time to feel better and just think that IVF is waiting for you and the stats for that are really good. Thinking of you and sending you a really big   xx

I've already done my war and peace today. So Happy Friday everyone and bring on the long weekend. Baby dust to all you lovely ladies.

T xx


----------



## MissDayus2B

I feel like i shouldnt write on here as i post something and then everyone ignores it x


----------



## serenfach

missdayus..   Don't take it personally, babe.. I used to take offence on the other chat thread sometimes.. it was a mixture of hormones and Clomid fuelled emotions. You posted amid a frenzy of congrats for sunnieskies and people already writing posts when you posted.. I'm sure someone else will reply to you soon   Get bms'ng, missD! Good luck to you.. hope you get your BFP, too - we seem to be having a bonanza!  

CONGRATS to you, sunnieskies.. I wish you a wonderful healthy pregnancy!


----------



## serenfach

.. forgot to say, a big thanks to those of you who have posted re: my result today   I have a few tears to contend with now, but I'll be back up and running soon


----------



## guider

Kd - I'm definitely flexible, the blue lagoon is wonderful, it rained when we were there, and it felt lovely to be in the warm water with the cool rain falling on us.
I can even prove my flexibility - I was the only Guider tonight who joined in at the playground, the Brownies found it hilarious to see me hanging upside down from the bars.  We were very lucky and no rain, my bear thought it was better than camp as it was a lot warmer.

Tama - I'm having ICSI, a brief explanation
This starts with nasal sprays, this is to downreg (a term I have only heard on here, basically 7-10 days after starting  shows up again, and it makes sure that the womb lining is the correct thickness before the next stage)
Following hopefully just the one scan (more if lining still too thick) I get taught how to inject. I then get more scans to monitor the size of follicles, when these are big enough I have a different injection followed by egg collection. They then inject the sperm directly into the egg. A few days later (depends how quickly they develop how long) they are put back in, then the 2WW starts.

 that  found your egg, good luck for next Wednesday  
can I join you for some dancing?
[fly]        [/fly]
SF - sorry to hear about the  hope  turns up soon for you so that you can move on

Sunnieskies -  congratulations  keeping everything  that you get another  when you test again tomorrow sending you loads of 

Chilly -        
Good luck for Saturday

Nikki - whats the BabyMed Clomid Ovulation Calculator, not thatit's relevant to me at the moment as I will be getting regular scans etc for the ICSI
Don't get upset, I'd just written this to you when I kept reading through to see you thought we were ignoring you, sending loads of 
                    
Just for you, so that you know I'm thinking of you

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## JW3

SF -      sorry to hear about the bfn

Guider - how is the ICSI going?  Good luck with it     

Sorry no more personals today, just on way to clinic and feeling very ill with flu, hopefully get better later today


----------



## guider

Jenny - sorry to hear you're not feeling well.
I am shattered today, DH finally got home from Italy at 11.30ish last night and was then in, well not chatty mood quite, but everytime I tried to drop off to sleep, he would suddendly say - X at the office did this, or there are going to be problems with.... or some other such thing that I didn't want to know about until the early hours of this morning.
sleep is what I needed - now feeling more like a zombee!

I start spraying on bank holiday monday, can't wait to get started now


----------



## Clare R

Hi everyone, 

I just typed a long messgae & lost it! I can't keep up on here. Well quick update from me. I tested this morn & its a BFN for me. Gutted. I didn't think I was but had a hope dead down in my heart still. Just hope that AF hurries up so I can get started again. We're off on holiday, not a great start! Hopfeully I'll be able to sneak on here without DH noticing! Sorry if I miss anyone

SF - sorry it was BFN
Jenny - Good luck at hosp. Hope u feel better soon
Sunnie - wow, congrats!!!  
Daisy - Good luck with the 
T - Good luck for the testing next week. Sounds positive with cramps. I also get a really dry mouth when I'm on Clomid cycles. I wake up in the morning like I've been on a night out even though I always drink at least 2lt water per day. I get it all month. 

Sorry guys, gotta go. Excuse my spelling mistakes for nest week, I'll be on my blackberry & always make mistakes on here cause keys so small on it!

Clare xx


----------



## trixxi

Morning ladies,

How are we all today?

Guider.......love your story  . If that had been me trying to get away with something i would have been caught red handed too!!!    Glad to hear dh is back, doesnt take long for them to rattle our cages!!  My dh came home from work early yesterday cos he fell down stairs and hurt his back.   Dont know if im just being cynical BUT feels like hes just trying to get one up on me   
Do you think this is another clomid se?!!  did you have a nice picnic??  hope everyone behaved!!!

Missdayus............. i replied to your post yesterday, it happens to us all sometime on here.  hope your doing ok. xx

Will be back in a bit to finish off

Txxx


----------



## mango200

Morning all
Just popped in to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to Sunniskies for your  Fantastic news!! Keep us posted with plenty of updates  
Also missdayus-don't worry!! It's not personal, we get carried away sometimes with frantic typing, that's all   

I'm in the dreaded 2WW and found out yesterday that my sister-in-law is pregnant with her 4th!! (She's 41!)
Let's hope some of her   rubs off on all of us


----------



## Tama

Morning 

Missdayus - oh hun please don't think we are ignoring you   there have been sooooo many people joining this thread that it can be a bit hard to keep up with everything. I did post to you in my 'war & peace' yesterday but that was before your post re the BabyMed Clomid Ovulation Calculator, so sorry if you felt we'd ignored you. I've never hear of the BabyMed Clomid Ovulation Calculator is it like a normal Ov test stick or more involved? I used to use the pee sticks but gave up coz they never seemed to work and it drove me mad   . Really hope that you catch the egg this month. Best of luck hun. Have a great weekend with lots of   xx

Clare - so sorry it was a BFN this month for you   . It is always so hard even if you don't really think it's your month, there is always a little part of you that clings to the hope that maybe it has worked. Sending you lots   for the next round hun. Have a good weekend xx

Guider - you get some sleep girl! Ear plugs are what you need, dh can then talk and talk and you can catch some zzzzz   So your tx is between IUI and IVF? Really hope it works for you hun, best of luck   Hope you have a good weekend. xx

Mango - hiya hun   . Wishing you loads of luck in the 2ww sending you some   and   you get your  . It must be so hard to have someone so close pg but just think it will be you really soon xxx

Trixxi - hope you have a good weekend hun x

Jenny - sorry you are feeling ill. Hope you feel better soon. Best of luck at the clinic xx

Daisy/ NG / Babydust/ Jac/Chrissy/ Hope 25/Shootingstar/ Sunnyskies/ Aasha1/ Chilly/DK  hope you all have great weekends. Look forward to hearing all your updates soon. Sending you all loads of   and   for some more  . We have 4  so I'm sure there will be more rolling in over the next few weeks.

My dance for today......

                                                                          

Tamsin x


----------



## daisy22

I sort of know how you feel Nicki. I have written 2 vey long posts in the last week and have replied personally to every single person on this thread. I have been ignored by all but 2 people.


----------



## daisy22

I have just read what i wrote and it sounds awful- sorry!

I think its just going to take some time for us all to get to know one another.

On the old thread we all seemed to write personals to everyone but there was less of us.

Sorry if I sounded like a  - didn't mean to.


----------



## DK

Daisy huni dont worry everyone loves you  It gets so busy on here!

Have blown you bubbles  x x 

Hi  to everyone! Good evening! x x


----------



## clarkyj

Evening Ladies, 

Hope your all doing well and not having too many SE!!?? 

Ive read and caught up how everyone is doing but sooo many people on here now, i can see its getting difficult for everyone to do individuals. 

Tama - hope your doing ok, sorry not been about have been reading and catching up but not had time to write. Still want to keep up to date with how you are doing.  What day are you up to now?? How are you feeling now your back at work?? 

Daisy - Hi hun, how are you doing?? Where are you upto on your clomid, u feeling ok?

Massive conrgats to Sunniskies....hope your feeling ok hun and wishing you a happy 8/9 months! 

Hello to everyone else - keep being positive ladies, we have had 4 fab   in this group so far, which proves clomid does and can work !!!     

Im doing ok, feeling sick but not being sick - but like people have said i can cope with that for the little gift i will hopefully get!! Ive booked a private scan for in 2 weeks time so fingers crossed for that

Take care and hello to all you ladies sorry not done individual to every one of you, would be here all night  

Jac
xxx


----------



## guider

Clare – sorry to hear about the  keep positive, I’m sure it will happen soon for all of us, where are you going on holiday, or if you haven’t managed to sneak on, where have you been?

Trixi  – hope the side effects aren’t too bad for your other half   , picnic was great, although the girls laughed at me when I was hanging upside down  

Daisy – just thought I should send you a personal bit so you don’t feel left out  

hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to a nice long weekend


----------



## serenfach

Elo girlies [sorry, but there are SO many of us now I can't remember everyone and/or their posts! I think I need Tama to write my posts for me, she does such a brilliant job of addressing everyone 

Well af arrived, nightmare. It's agony!  but I'll survive  DH and have to decide now whether or not I take my last round of Clomid [it maybe the last but one, depending on IVF dates] I've gained just under 2 stone since December [SHOCKING] and it's got to the point where DH had to go buy me trousers this morning [brought them into work] because the only pair I have left that comes anywhere near close to still fitting me, were cutting into my stomach. I just don't know what to do..

Anyhoo, hope you all have a relaxing bank holiday weekend.. we're off to the Hay festival tomorrow, it's only up the road so not too far too travel. Have fun all Xx

Laura Xx


----------



## karen-lynne

Hello Ladies, sorry not been on here for a fewdays but honestly I just get lost - it is so so busy on here I just cant keep up. Please dont think I have just ignored all of you lovely ladies by not replying
Sending out baby dust and good luck to you all in this clomid train.  
                 
Love karen


----------



## chrissy19

Morning Ladies
Wow it has been busy on here not been on for a good few days been feeling really sick the nausea is awful but know it will all be worth it in the end

Hi Daisy22 - hope you ok im not feeling too bad the midwife has been just waiting for a scan date now i cant wait just want to know there a little heart beat there and a to see my little bambino inside but def think something going on in there by the way im feeling!!!
Hope your grandma doing ok and lots of good luck for this month     for you fingers crossed keep at it it does work!!! have a good weekend

Hi Tama - Hope you ok chick im fine thanks other than the nausea it does knock you for six!! but as said above know it will be worth it in the end, what are you up to this weekend we just relaxing thats all i seem to do now everyone tells you to take it easy so i am .
Hope clomid treating you well and lots of luck for this month     take care have a fab weekend xxx 

Hi Karen -lynne - hope you ok lots of luck for you this month keep it up xxx
we need some more   lots of      have a great weekendxx

Hi Serenfach - hope you ok and have a fab weekend at the hay festival lots of     for you this month xx

Hi clarkyj- hope you ok chick hows it going i feeling so sick too the nausea is awful but yes so worth it for the little miricale at the end hope you have a fab weekend keep relaxed and chill out,  im waiting for my date to come through for scan the midwife been so got all my info its all exciting take care xx

Sunniskies - congratulations well done its a great feeling isnt it i so excited x have a great weekend

Hi NG - Hows things where are you at at the moment have a great weekend lots of      xx

Hi DK _ congratulations to you too hope you feeling ok have good weekend xx

Hi To everyone else wow lots of us on here now 
take care
chrissy19
xx


----------



## Chilly

Just a quickie from me to let you all know it was a BFN  

Waiting for Af to arrive now so we can try again (3rd time lucky)

Don't know why but still feeling positive about the whole ttc thing at the mo so hoping that feeling stays with me

Hope you're all having a fab weekend.


----------



## bunny73

Hey ladies  
Hope ur all well.
Havent got time for personals, as about to go pick up our little niece - she is staying over for the first time!!! But hoping to get on tomoz to have a proper read!!

As for me af came thursday, day 30!! But am having a month off from the clomid this month as counted forward and wud be due af on my brothers wedding which i am bridesmaid for!! And because my periods have been quite painful recently i dont want it to stop me enjoying the day!! I also am going on holiday this month so wud prob miss out on bms wen i was ovulating!! So the doc has put me back on the pill for a month, so i dont have to worry bout any of that, and i can just enjoy my busy month!! than he said when i have next af i can just start takin the clomid agen!! Im quite happy with all this , because feel like i can relax for a while!!

Big hugs to all, 
Bunny xxx


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello old clomid chums

DK      Congrates on the BFP well done hun 

just thought i'd copy and paste my ivf post to keep you up to date.

  why is nothing ever simple 

Had my day10 scan and not great news, only have 2 folicals on my right ov 11mm and 10mm and NOTHING on my left ov

so gutted, the nurse was so sweet and said she didn't want to stop this cycle til i had a scan next tues, she said EC might be Friday, but she didn't seen hopeful. so another week of injections and sniffing.

been waking up feeling like i have a hangover this past week, head aches and a bit spaced out.

had my 3rd go at acupucture today so  that might help my 2 little eggs grow. I'm not holding my breathe though. 
nurse said to really relax and take it easy this week, drink lots of water and eat well.

All a bit crap at the mo 
Hope all you clomid gals are doing ok 

Fo


----------



## aasha1

Hello Everyone

I havent been posting for a few days...i seem to be a bit lost...this thread is running at supersonic speed and becoming ever so popular..its difficult for me to get my head around all the names...especially being on clomid..its making me a bit loopy....even my eyesight is getting strange..

Just wanted to sign in to say hello to all of you and let you know i have just said adieu to AF and now coming round to more BMS....

Hope 25...where have you disappeared to after inviting me on here...hope you are well ..come back sooon..we miss you

Lots of luck to all of you clomidettes......we are on BFP #3 if i am not mistaken  or have I lost count..??(hope i have lost count and the number is going up and up)

luv and baby dust
aasha


----------



## guider

*Chrissy* - hope you are starting to feel better, like you said it will definitely all be worth it in the end. When I hear customers moaning about sickness, or I'm just so big, I wish it would all be over and similar, I think I wish they could see it from our point of view for a while!

*Chilly* - sorry it was  hopefully next month 

*Bunny* - enjoy your month of the clomid

*FO* - don't you just love it when someone tells you to relax, they should try going through what we have to go through, hope the follies grow intime for your next scan

*Aasha* - I don't worry about remembering names (hope that doesn't upset anyone) but I have enough trouble remembering the names of the people I see everyday, for some reason, my brain has never really worked with names. Customers walk through the door of the shop and I can tell you what medication they are on, but never remember their name! - around here it's easy, most of you are on clomid!


----------



## babydust1811

Hi all sorry no personals.

wow there are so many of us now on here.  sorry for not keeping up, i read everyones comments everyday but ive been so busy to reply, sorri as i know so many of you take time out to do personals.

well as for me, 1st cycle of clomid didnt work, was on CD30 ans still no AF.  Spoke to fert clinic who have given me another 5 days of tabs to bring on bleed as i hardly ever ov.  so start clomid cycle 2 soon on 100mg, 3 weeks till our holiday so hoping for plenty of bms.  im still very positive bout things but time is moving on.

hope everyone has nice bh weekend.

xxx


----------



## sarah30

Hello 


This is where you are all hiding !!!     

Sarah x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

I am going to have to admit defeat. You have such a busy thread I just cant keep up.

Sorry

SS


----------



## serenfach

*shootingstar*.. I know what you mean lol. It's nuts in here some days, but that's a good thing.. we all get to follow each others journey and that by itself can help 

Who is still in their 2ww? Good luck to you, girls! Also BIG  to those who have had their BFP's.. hope the nausea isn't causing you too much trouble.. and extra warm  to those of you who are struggling right now.. keep your chins up, girls.. miracles do happen and we have 3 lovely BFP's in the past 10 days to prove that 

The only news I have is that I decided to give the Clomid another go.. round 5 started yesterday. PLEASE let it work for us this month!? And at the festival in Hay On Wye, we both had a reading - DH had a Tarot reading [after he spent an hour caling it 'hocus pocus' I managed to nag him into it] and I saw a Psychic. The Tarot was brilliant - knocked DH's socks off, but my Psychic wasn't so good  Either way, there wasn't a pip squeak about babies anywhere in either reading.. flamin typical!

It's a truly beautiful day out there.. we're off out again in a bit to soak up some rays  If you haven't palnned on going out, GET OUT THERE! It's awesome!


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hi everyone

Just a quick question "How long after taking clomid Can you fall Pregnant?"

Also the babymed calculator is an online calculator and you just put in the day you started your clomid tab and then it calculates when you are likely to ovulate Topkat08 advised it to me here is the link http://www.babymed.com/tools/fertility/clomid/

Also how do i get an orange wristband?

Thanks

Nikki

x

/links


----------



## karen-lynne

Hey there, Serenfetch I was having a really horrible day, Im on nightshift, got a sore head and generally killing myself in my two week wait   and then I turned on my PC and read your post - you really cheered me up and ac ually gave me positivity from reading your post - I know we dont really know eachother but I wanted to say thank you to you    and wish you luck for this final round of clomid you have started - all the luck in the world - stay positive - you are an inspiration to me    

Im really sorry I dont know anything about orange wrist bands Miss Dayus2b, but if you find out let me know   I had a look at the babymed calculator - it seems like a good idea - well done you  

Sending my love out to Chrissy and all the other BFP's out there this month - you really give us hope   babydust to all
Love Karen x


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!!  

Well I am beetroot coloured!! Went to wedding yesterday- had a lovely time but burnt to a crisp!!!-oooch--not feeling much like  as too sore!!!!!! I look a bit like this dancing chilli-  but without the green hair!!!!

_*MissDayus2B Nicki,*_ How are you doing? I am not to sure about the babymed calculator cuz have never used it! As I understand it ovulation should take place 5-10 days after your last clomid tablet, so if you take clomid from cd2-6 you should ovulate between cd11 and 16. However clomid affects everyone differently and some people have shorter and longer cycles. How long was your last cycle? Do you know when you ovulated? This should be around 14 days back from 1st day of AF (again varies for different people). I was a little obsessed about ovulation but I have no way of knowing for sure now as not monitored. I was advised every other day from day 10-20. We have tried as best as we can to stick to this but hasn't happened this way this month- too busy!!! Good luck. Sorry i don't know about orange wrist bands hon xx

_*Hi Serenfach,*_ glad you got the flowers hon!!. It must have been a hard decision to give the clomid another go- but good on you. I really hope it works for you this time and you get your . You really do deserve it! . Do you believe in the psychic stuff? My friend asked me to go with her but I am too scared- if they said i would never have a baby I don't know what I would do!! Another friend did tell me a long while ago (b4 ttc!!) that she knew I would have twins!! aaaagh- scary!!! . Hope that beautiful sunshine is lifting your spirits!!

_*Shooting star, * _ please don't give up on us!! It is a busy thread but we are all going through this together! We would all love to hear how you are getting on- please please keep posting and let us all know! .

_*Hi babydust.*_ I am so sorry it was a bfn for you. I hope you have more luck on the 100mg and it brings you your long awaited bfp. Hope you have a fabulous holiday?  Where are you going?

_*Hi Guider, * _ I see you are leicestershire like me!! Where abouts are you- I'm near loughborough!!

_*Hi aasha, * _ your right there are lots of names to remember in here!! I think that we will all get to know each other in time!! . Good luck with the  . I hope this cycle works for you. xx

_*Fire Opal,*_ sorry you having such a rubbish time. Hope your scan on tues looks better. .

_*Hi Bunny73,*_ Sorry the  got you. You do have a busy month. Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding and on holiday! At least you can enjoy some  .

_*Hi Chilly,*_ Sorry the  got you. I really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you and you get your  this month. I am also on my 3rd month of clomid. Glad you are feeling so positive- I am sure it really helps!!

_*Hi Chrissy * _  . Sorry your feeling so poorly . Is so exciting your seeing a midwife!! Has it sunk in yet? fingers crossed  you scan comes through soon. My grandma is a bit better thanks!!! 

_*Hi Karen-lynne*_, It is very busy on here but I am sure we will all get to know one another soon. Hope everything is going well for you. xx

_*Hi Jac, * _  . Sorry your feeling so poorly . I hope every thing goes well for your scan . I am on day 19 of my 3rd cycle of clomid. Side effects not too bad at all. Feeling quite optimistic most of the time- the bfp's on here have certainly helped. I don't know why but I just have a feeling clomid isn't going to do it for me- not being negative- is just a feeling. But am chilling and going with the flow!! 

_*aah DK,*_ aren't you a sweetie!!  ,. How are you? Has it sunk in yet?  . Hope your feeling well. xxx

_*Hey tamsin,*_ How are you.  Hope you are having a fabulous weekend and are enjoying the sunshine. . I got burned at the wedding and now look like a lobster  - I really should know better!!!

_*Hi Mango. * _ How is the 2ww going? at least you have some lovely weather to help take your mind of it. I hope we hear news of your  soon!!! x

_*Hi JennyW,*_ sorry your feeling poorly-  Hope you feel better soon. 

_*Hi NG,*_ Hope you gave husband a very nice welcome home present!!! . My symptoms have been different each month too! Haven't had any this month at all. Not had any sharp stabby pains, sorry. Hope they have cleared up now! I would def keep an eye on them though and if your worried contact the clinic. Sorry I cant remember (so many ladies!!) but are you being scanned hon?

_*Hi Clare, * _ Sorry  got you. I hope you have a fabulous holiday with dh!!  Dont worry about spelling mistakes- look how many I make!!

_*Hi Hope25,*_ I am so sorry the  got you. She is an  . I am glad you are looking forwards towards your next cycle. I really hope this is your month .

_*Hi Trixxi,*_ Hope your having a good weekend! X

_*Hi Sunnieskies, * _ . Has it sunk in yet? Hope everything is OK with you.  .

_*Hi Kerryn, * _ on starting the clomid! I know what you mean I also felt relieved when I started- like I finally had a real chance of getting my bfp! Good luck! Hope you enjoy your break In Iceland.

Here is my Baby Vibe Dance for today- Hope it brings some more . Hope your all getting up of your chairs to join in- am currently listening to kings of leon - is so good!!!!.......
                                                                                                                               

Here's a drink to all of us  that this will be our month and we will get our !!!!!!

Lots of love to all my ff

Daisy


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Wow what a wonderful weekend we are having   I'm just about to do supper so just popped on to say hi and will post to you all tomorrow.

Daisy I've pm'd you hun Will post tomorrow xx

Just want to do a quick couple as they are more urgent ones.....

Babydust and Chilly so very sorry for BFN     really hoping it will work next time round for you both xx

Nikki - I believe 5-10 days after the last Clomid tab is when you can Ov so can fall anytime between those days but you can fall from   that have been 'waiting' for 3-5 days. Best of luck. Sorry don't know about wristbands.

To all you other lovely ladies I'll do my war and peace tomorrow, need to have a good read back. Hope you are all okay sending you all lots of   and   and  

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach

*Daisy*.. like a beetroot? Snap  I knew my chest was burning [as usual and within 20 mins!] which is why I plastered it in suncream.. but my legs!? They never usually catch at all [I usually spend my summers looking like Neopolitan ice cream lol] but they've burned so badly, agony  _But_ I still say what a *FABULOUS* day it's been!   << me!!  Hope you heal soon, babe  As for the psychic stuff, I'm a Spiritualist.. so yeah lol, you could say I'm a believer 
Unfortunately there are so many fakes out there, I just wouldn't ask the 'baby question' of any of them, just in case Xx

*Tama*.. how's things, babe? You ok? Your post came accross with a bright 'n positive vibe  Hope I'm right! 

*Karen-Lynne *  Your post made me smile so wide, thanks babe  If I can make someone smile it inevitably makes me smile, so we all win!  I'm usually positive all the time [give or take the odd Clomid fuelled rages/tears now and again] but last month was a whopper.. can't remember being that down in a very long time, but alas! - I've found my  vibe and I hope to share it out here for everyone to dip into. It's important to stay positive.. it's all some of us have at the moment, so we have to keep working at it  Hope your headache didn't last too long 

*Missdayus*..  I'm sorry babe, I don't know how to get a hold of one of those wrist bands. I thought if you became a VIP member, they were sent out automatically maybe, but I haven't received one, so ?? Maybe there is something in another section of the forum.. I'll take a look tomorrow for you 

Hi to everyone else..   Well I need to take my freshly baked bod to bed now, so night night all


----------



## Hope29

Hi Ladies, Sorry havent been on lately.... having quite a big domestic with the DH and felt a bit crappy!! I was told I was obsessive about getting pregnant.... emmmm hello I thought we were both "trying"!!! Anyway quick question: I used clearblue digital opks last month and they seemed to have worked and I ovulated. This month Ive used them from CD14-today which is cd21 and still nothing!! Does anyone know if I couldve still ovulated and the monitor didnt show or are they usually correct Sorry for the post and run but Im up to my eyes in work!!! Will mail longer later xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hope -      thought would send you some hugs, its horrible when you don't know what's going on isn't it?  I'm not sure that opks are 100% reliable, I didn't get a positive once when I was scanned and I knew the follicle was there and I ov'd so maybe you have.  With the OPKs make sure its the same time every day, you haven't drunk too much water and you haven't been to the loo for a few hours otherwise, I think they are unreliable.  I can't believe how long you are waiting for your l&d, hope you don't need it   .  I hope you and DH sort things out, its easy to go a bit potty on clomid isn't it?

Hi everyone


----------



## Hope29

Hey Jenny, Thanks a million for your reply, ur a star! I know its so awful waiting and not knowing. Yep thats the Irish health system for ye... disasterous!!! Im going to go for a blood test today before my cons appointment and then next Monday if that doesnt show so hopefully I'll know either way... I normally ovulate late but not this late!! I think me and DH have sorted things out... hes very chilled out and cant handle me being so obsessive and hates performing on demand!! So after this cycle we are taking 3 months off all tablets etc... My body needs a break... a whole year on clomid... dont know how I did it!!! and didnt murder someone hehe...... Thanks again and lots of baby bubbles for you chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Hope   I just replied to this Q on your other thread Xx

Hiya Jenny


----------



## Shooting star

Daisy - Thanks Hun. Your really long posts that try and cover everyone should win you an award. You put me to shame! I will have to try lots of smaller posts to just a few people as otherwise I cant keep up. Sorry to hear you got sunburnt, along with a few others. 

Hope - All is well here but I can definately identify with you in terms of the desperate desire to get pg and these DH's that dont quite get it like we do!

SS


----------



## Hope29

Hey SS, Yep Im even sick of listening to myself thinking about TTC never mind talking about it so he gets off easy!! Ive no way of escaping myself hehehe  !! Have my cons appointment today at 3.30 so looking forward to just having a chat with her.... she has a bit of a God complex so I dont really get a word in... shes supposed to be the best so I have my trust in her! She'll just schedule my lap and dye which will prob be August/Sept.... O Girls hopefully we all get our BFP's soon cos Im going crazy!!


----------



## NG

hi girls, sorry not been around for a few days, im struggling to keep up with all your posts it's so busy in here!

sorry not got time for personals to everyone, but hope you are all doing good and keeping positive  .

as for me i am on cd9 no more stabbing pains in back had them for one day on cd 3 or 4 and then they disappeared, so god knows what that was about.  my s/e for this month seems to be flushes again.  i think i am in the tropics  .  dh comes home tomorrow just in time for bms!    not being scanned anymore, this is the second month without scans - just prog bloods.  hoping for 4th time lucky


----------



## guider

*Shooting star* - don't feel put off, we're all here to support each other, it defiantly seems to be hectic in here sometime, just join in whenever you fancy 

*SF * - good luck with round 5 of clomid, sorry your reading wasn't much good, sent you some bubbles to cheer you up. Hope you have been enjoying your time in the sun, we've been at the woodland all weekend.

*Nikki* - when you can get pregnant while taking clomid is the same as normal, it will depend when you ovulate! 
I think that you have to be a charter member to get the wrist band, but they may be stopping them and changing to butterfly badges 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=chartervip
but you have to send an e-mail to someone with your address to get them I think, although did this a while ago and was told they were waiting for stock of the pins
*
Karen * - hope you are feeling better, sending you loads of ^hurme^ ^hurme^ ^hurme^ ^hurme^

*Daisy* - I'm in Hinckley and having treatment in Coventry as that is easier for us than getting to Leicester.
Hope the sunburn eases off soon

*Hope* - sorry I've never used OPKs so can't help


----------



## DK

Hi ladies thank you all for the congrats it means alot!

Guider i hope sniffing today was not to bad for you! x

 to everyone! x

yesterday well last night i had some brown spotting, today its been there but hardly tiny amount, just got in from southend air show and now its turned pink  il call the fertilty nurse tomorow! x x 

God im so scared! x x


----------



## guider

DK -                              
I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, hope everything is ok


----------



## kdb

< deep breath > Ok, here goes...!  Such an unbelievably busy thread - so much to catch up on from the past four days. 

I've even turned old skool  and will admit to using a pen and paper to make notes reading back over the pages and pages of new messages!!!

 Daisy22 - hope your sunburn pain is easing a little? Aloe Vera gel or spray should do the trick if it still hurts. (Trust me, I'm a fair-skinned NZer who has been burned many a time...) Iceland was great; no fear of sunburn there as the weather was all over the place but we had a great time nonetheless. Totally agree; while Clomid can be pretty hellish I finally feel like things are moving forward after six months of waiting for appts and taking tests. Finished my Provera yesterday, now waiting (impatiently) for AF to arrive. No signs as yet...

 Sunnieskies - *YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!* Congratulations to you and DH on your BFP!!!    Look after yourself 

 Hope29 - I can't speak from experience but having read various FF boards and other websites, it seems that OPKs can be unreliable (eg, give a false positive) if you have PCOS, due to elevated levels of LH.

 Hey SF - thanks for keeping the mood of the thread so positive  I hope last month is the worst over for you and that things will improve from here on in. p.s. Feel free to ignore the psychic; if she was rubbish she'll never know!

 Clare - where have you gone on hols? Somewhere sunny, warm and relaxing I hope. Have a great time, and don't succumb to the crackberry too much 

 BabyDust - good luck for cycle 2 - sending you   for better results.

 Chilly - hope you're still feeling   

 Bunny - enjoy your month off  Where is your brother's wedding? What's your dress like?

 Hi Tamsin -  for Wednesday honeybee 

... and last but not least  Guider - I didn't realise that your username was literal! I went to Brownies (and Guides) when I was young and loved every minute of it!  Well done you for your jungle gym escapades, I hope you had your best knickers on. How did the tree stump grinding go? How are you doing with the nasal spray? 

 *to everyone else on the thread, hope you all had a great weekend. *

Phew, that's all I can manage for tonight. Laptop is burning my lap (!) and DH is asking what's for dinner!


Kerryn

p.s. DK - just saw your post - let us know how tomorrow goes - I hope you're ok  
Sometimes spotting during pg can be due to hormones. Is this about the time of the month you'd have AF?


----------



## guider

*nikki* found some more info for you about the wrist bands
once you have joined the charter membership you need to PM Mel with your details to get the pen and wristband (may now be a badge)
this is the link to Mels page
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=2
hope this is useful


----------



## guider

KD74 - yes the name means that I stupidly do Guides on a Tuesday and Brownies on a Thursday, as well as being roped into doing minutes for local meetings and loads of other stuff.
unfortunately no one got to see my knickers, theres this new invention, it's called trousers!
the stump grining went well, must have got rid of at least a dozen if not more and leveled the ground ready to put the caravan on next weekend.


----------



## strawberryjam

DK, Hope you are ok lovely, sending you lots of positive thoughts xx


----------



## mango200

DK-thinking of you and sending you positive vibes


----------



## Chilly

Evening Ladies

Wow I haven't been on to read for a couple of days and have missed so many posts. Have tried to read back as much as possible and am gonna try and do some personals. I apologise now if I miss anyone - its not intentional but written down names over last few pages and its over 20!!! Where have we all come from??

Here goes............

*Guider*- How have the nasal sprays gone today?? Not too horrible I hope .

*Kerryn* - How was Iceland? Hope you enjoyed it

*DK* - Hope you're ok . Will be thinking of you tomorrow .

*NG* - Good luck this cycle, what a welcome home DH is gonna get 

*SS* - Are you still with us? There are so many of us now I know its gonna be hard to keep up but hopefully between us all we'll have all our questions answered.

*SF* - Good luck with your last cycle of clomid  its one the one for you.

*Jenny* - have you done your trigger shot? Good luck this time round. Hope you're doing ok

*Tamsin* - Good luck for your test this week, is it Wednesday??  its a BFP for you.

*Hope29* - How did your cons apt go?? Did you get a date for your lap & dye?

*Daisy22* - Wow how do you do all these long posts and remember everyones news. I keep having to flick back through the pages to see what everyone is up too. Sounds like we are at similar stages of tx. - Heres hoping its third time lucky for both of us. What cd are you? Good luck.

*Karen-Lynne* - Aren't the 2ww awful. Good luck this time round. Try not to go too 

*MissDayus2B* - Hi, thanks for link to babymed calculator. This cycle will be my first without scans etc so gonna give it a go.

*Babydust1811* - Good luck on the 100mg and have a fab holiday - sounds like it might be good timing with bms  

*Aasha* - Good luck with this cycle

*FO* - Sorry things have been pretty rubbish for you.  its good news at your next scan

*Bunny73* - How nice a month of relaxing. Good luck with the wedding is your dress nice? I was bridemaid at the start of the month for BF and it was such a lovely day. Hope yours is too.

*ClarkyJ & Chrissy* - Hope the nausea is easing off. A friend of mine was quite bad at the start of her pg and docs told her feeling sick was a good sign of healthy pg.

*Mango200* - Good luck for your 2ww

*Clare R & Trixxi* -  hope you are both ok.

Phew like I said at beginning I am really sorry if I have left anyone off.

As for me after BFN on Saturday AF showed up this morning and so far its been ok which is a welcome surprise as AF after first cycle of clomid was horrible. So third time on clomid starts tomorrow. Been keeping myself really busy which has helped with BFN so doing ok.

xxxxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi, 
Sorry to add to the thread and list of names to remember.  I just wanted to post so I see your replies, I like to keep up with all the BFP's !!!!!! and all my lovely friends and counsellors on here  

PoDdy


----------



## trixxi

Morning Ladies,

DK...................just wanted to send you lots of    and    xx

hello everyone else   

T xxx


----------



## JW3

Hiya Chilly   - thanks for asking after me, I have had the trigger shot and am now on my 2ww, trigger shot was fine and feeling ok.  Sorry to hear about AF, hoping this cycle is for you   

Hope - got my fingers crossed that this cycle has worked for you   

Hi Poddy -   when are you back for tx?  are you having FET?

Hiya SF, DK, Trixxi, guider, strawberry jam

Sorry haven't done more personals, those who already know me know I have real hectic life so don't get much time to come on and post.

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Hope29

Hi Ladies,

Well my cons app went ok. I got my appointment for the 1st of Sept (Yep the Irish health system is ridiculous!) Im now on my 9th cycle of clomid and she wants me to stay on them until Sept. She asked if I wanted a break and I said no but Im kinda thinking will i... what do you all think? Im so confused, should I just keep going till the lap? Had to seduce DH last night so we only had BMS twice this month CD20 and 21. I have 35 day cycles so normally ov around cd21... O the not knowing kills me!!! 

Chilly - Sorry to hear about you got the horrid BFN but onwards and upwards and you'll get ur BFP soon

kd74 - Thanks for the advise, I googled opks and looks like alot of people with PCOS get false negatives so Im happy with that... Hopefully we did enough this cycle! Thanks for ur post! Hope all is well with you

DK - Ive also heard that spotting in early pregnancy is normal and could be just be the little beanie stretching and making room for his/her next 9 months... Try not to worry... Big hugs  

NG - Im sure it'll be ur 4th time lucky and I cant defo relate to the flushes... I do feel like Im on fire!! Just keep saying to yourself they'll pass!!

JennyW - How are you getting on? What day are you on? Hope all is well

Serenfach - How are you doing? Did you decide to get back on the clomid rollercoaster All aboard!!!!!!!!!!!   This will be the lucky one xxxxxxx

Karen-Lynne - How are you getting on? Hows the 2WW going? Im sure you are going crazy!!! Try keep busy xxxxxxxxxx

Sorry if I missed anyone.... If I did to all the other girls loads of baby bubbles and lots of hugs         

Hope29 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

hope everyone had a good weekend  

Wow we really are a BIG thread now but that is good we have even more support  

Daisy- hope the sun burn is feeling a little better hun. So you're cd21 today? Not long now   Really   that it's 3rd time lucky for you hun. Sending you lots of    for a  this month. I'll reply to your pm today too xx

DK - really hope everything goes well for you today   Sending you lots of sticky vibes   xx

Guider - hope you had a good weekend. Hope the sniffing is going okay, best of luck   xx

Hope29 - Glad you have appt for the lap & dye, you do have to wait a lng time which seem nuts! If you feel that you want to stick with Clomid then I would, depends on how you feel. You never know the next round could be the  . Really hope it is xxx

Seren - hiya hun. So back on the crazy clomid ride! Really, really hope this one does the trick for you babe. Sending you lots of   for this month and a  . You are right I'm feeling bright and positive but really not sure if af will come this month or not, just holding out to see what happens tomorrow xx

Clare - hope you have a wonderful holiday. Really hope the next round of Clomid brings your BFP. xx

Trixxi - hope you are okay. xx

NG - glad this cycle has been okay for you hun. Great timing on dh's part   He'll be home just in time for  !!! Sending you loads of   for this cycle xx

PoDdy - hiya, welcome to the mad house! We've had 4  in the last few weeks so we are all   that we are on a roll. x

Chilly - glad you are okay hun. Really hope this next round of clomid works for you. Sending you lots of   for this month xxx

Shooting Star - glad you are going to stick with us   You don't have to do massive posts just pop on and say hi. We are all in the same boat one way or another so it's nice that there are so many of us that we can ask questions and feel that people really do understand the feelings that we are having. Sending you some   x

Jenny - hope you are okay. Glad the trigger shot was okay. Best of luck for the 2ww. Sending you some   x

MissDayus2B - you okay? Hope you had a nice weekend. Hope you go everything sorted out with the OPK's. Sending you some   for this cycle xx

Babydust - really hoping that 100mg works this time round for you hun. Have you been on holiday or just off? Hope you have/had a good time. Sending you   for this cycle xx

Aasha - best of luck for this cycle hun. Sending you lots of   xx

Fo - sending you lots of   , hoping this pick up for you hun. You have a scan today, or do I have that wrong?! Best of luck sending you some   xx

Mango - keeping everything crossed for you this month, hope the 2ww is going fast for you hun. When do you test? Sending you loads of   for a  xx

Karen-Lynne - are you on your 2ww wait too? Hope the time isn't dragging for you, sending you some   to keep you going xx

Bunny - sorry af got you hun   . Really hoping the next cycle works for you. Where are you now? Sending you some   xx

Jac - hope you are okay. Do you have a scan date booked yet? xx

Chrissy - hope you are feeling okay. Do you have the scan booked yet? xx

Sunnieskies - hope you are feeling okay and all is well. Do you have a date booked too for your scan?

I really, really hope I haven't missed anyone. So sorry if I have. I took a lot of time reading back so I'm hoping I don't upset anyone   

DH and I had a nice weekend which was very busy it took my mind off test day which really helped. I really don't know who to feel this month. Some days I feel like 'not sure it's happened' and other days I really do feel positive. I don't 'feel' any different but also don't have any af sings. All I can do it wait until tomorrow. I haven't brought a test because when I have done that af turns up minutes after I pay for the flip'n thing! So I'll sit tight and   really hard that it's a    .

We've had 4  I'm sure we are do some more so here is my  dance.....

                                                                                                                                                                                        

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

I am getting confuded with DK and KD  

DK - the air show is great but I could not face the crowds so you did well. I went to Basildon shopping instead and it was empty! I had early spotting and also slight bleeds when I overdid things so maybe you need to rest.

Tama - Thanks, I will post when I can 


Hope - glad the appointment went well. Shame you have to wait until Sep. In terms of carrying on with clomid. Do you have scans to monitor cycle?

SS


----------



## serenfach

*DK*..  I posted on your **. Fingers crossed for you, my lovely 

*Tama*..  Good luck for testing, sweetie! Here's hoping you'll be No 5 for May!  

*Guider*.. hope the sniffing is going alright? We're awaiting our open evening invite for IVF and then apparently we have about 2 weeks after that before I start my own sniffing  Good luck with it 

*Hope*.. that's a ridiculous amount of time to have to wait for a L&D. Can't you appeal that? Mind you, it depends on your age and other circumstances so perhaps that's why?? You're still alive n kicking after 9 rounds of the demon pills, babe - I'm sure another few rounds will be bearable and you'll keep fighting. Here's hoping you won't need many more!!!!  

*Daisy*..  When do you test, babe? Hope your 2ww isn't too stressful! 

*Karen-Lynne*..  Your test day can't be too far away either.. good luck!!!! 

*MissDayus*.. How are the OPK's going? 

*PoD*..  Nice to hear from you.. how's it all going now? Any date set for tx?

*Sunnieskies* and *Chrissy*.. hope you're both well  Sticky vibes to you both! 

*NG, chilly, ss, trixxi, Kd, Clare, Jenny, Kerryn, Aasha, nikki, Bunny, mango, Jac*.. hope you're all good, too! 

And of course anyone I may have forgotten [sorry!] 

No news from me. CD 5 - Clomid round 5 and all is relatively quiet  I've had a few hot flushes and a 'bit' of a mood earlier lol, but nothing too bad 

Right then - back to my cleaning. I have a day off work today.. suppooooosed to be relaxing!


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello clomid ladies

Dk   

Quick update
        

OMG good news our 2 little follies have grown from 10mm to 20mm since friday.   
couldn't find my left ov at all today but 2 is better than none

lining good, injection tonight, drug free day wednesday    and EC thursday 9am    ET could be saturday,
still getting my head round it all. 

popped into A and E as we left about my stiff and swollen neck, doc said i have wiplash   not done any thing to it but doc said it can happen in your sleep   the swelling at the top of my spin is unknown, just have to rest and keep my head still and suported so looks like a lazy week.

thanks so much to you all for being here when i need ya  

Fo


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!!

Weather has gone all funny here is cold and cloudy!!

_*DK,*_ Really hope your OK. Sending you lots of sticky vibes to keep that little one put-   - 

_*Fire opal, * _ good news on your follies. Sorry your neck is so sore, hope it feels better soon. 

_*Hi Serenfach,*_  Glad clomid OK so far- hopefully its going to treat you better this month and you wont have so many horrible side effects- naughty clomid! I really hope it works for you this month- you really deserve to get your  . When you have done your cleaning - do you fancy doing mine? Having to clean my grandma's house for her at the mo- so dont really feel like doing mine as well!!! I am on cd21 so have another week left to wait- trying to keep busy and not think about it too much- easier said than done though lol!!!! . Me like a beetroot and you like a neopolitan ice cream- we sound like a buffet!!! Is fab that you are a spiritualist- do tou do it professionally? I am not sure i wouldn't be able to ask the baby question- is onlt ything I would really want to know so is prob better for me to steer clear!!

_*Hi Shooting star*_, How are things with you? Where are you in your cycle? Hope you enjoyed the shopping and spoilt yourself rotton!! .

_*Hi Tama, * _ . Sunburn is a lot better thanks!! - I should know better though ! I think you are right about the test- The same thing always happens to me. I am keeping everything crossed                                 that you get your  this month.                             .

_*Hi Hope29, * _ SEPTEMBER-omg- you poor thing. I can understand why you feel so undecided.  9 months of clomid is a lot. Is hard to really give any advice- how do you feel? Do you think you would benefit from a month or2 off then restart or do you think ure ok to carry on? How are your side effects? I think the answer would probably be different for all of us. How does dh feel? Sorry your having to wait so long and having such hard decisions to make . As for the OPK's I dont think they are very reliable in women with pcos anyway.

_*Hi JennyW, * _ good luck with the 2ww  hope it goes quickly for you and this is the month you get your .

_*Hi Chilly,*_ I am so sorry the  got you, She is an evil . When will she learn she is just not welcome!! I must confess I cheat a bit with my posts! I have 2 tabs open and flick between the posts and my reply!! I think I am a little ahead of you hon- I am on cd21 of 3rd cycle. Is funny though the same as you- my 1st af on clomid was evil but 2nd was fine- very strange!!! Here's a drink to 3rd time lucky for us both .

_*Hi KD74/Kerryn,*_ any sign of af yet? I remember waiting for her my 1st month of clomid! She always shows her face when she is not welcome but never when she is!! . It does feel like a relief when you finally start the treatment doesn't it. I hope that you will be one of those lucky people who gets their  on the 1st month! Hope you dont get any horrid side effects either!  for the advice about the aloe vera- I actually do have some- Is a lot better today though!! I should no better by my age though!!! . Iceland sounds fantastic - glad you had a good time!!

_*Hi NG,*_ Hope you have big welcome home planned for dh lol!!    !!!!! Glad those pains have stopped. Hot flushes seem to be quite a common side effect- I have had a couple of them 2!! I dont get scanned or get bloods- am going at it blind so to speak! It is starnge not knowing whats going on. Am just trying to relax and take it in my stride!!

_*Guider,*_ You are a little way from me then. We are at acu at LRI. Seem mostly ok so far! Sounds like you have a lot of fun with the brownies and guides!!

_*MissDayus2B Nicki,*_ How are you doing?

_*Hi babydust.*_ I am so sorry it was a bfn for you. I hope you have more luck on the 100mg and it brings you your long awaited bfp. Hope you have a fabulous holiday? Where are you going?

_*Hi aasha,*_ your right there are lots of names to remember in here!! I think that we will all get to know each other in time!! . Good luck with the  . I hope this cycle works for you. xx

_*Hi Bunny73*_, Sorry the  got you. You do have a busy month. Hope you have a lovely time at the wedding and on holiday! At least you can enjoy some .

_*Hi Chrissy * _  . Sorry your feeling so poorly  . Is so exciting your seeing a midwife!! Has it sunk in yet? fingers crossed you scan comes through soon. My grandma is a bit better thanks!!!

_*Hi Karen-lynne, * _ It is very busy on here but I am sure we will all get to know one another soon. Hope everything is going well for you. xx

_*Hi Jac, * _  Thank you for the pm- I have replied. Hope everythings still going well 4 u. xx

_*Hi Mango.*_ How is the 2ww going? at least you have some lovely weather to help take your mind of it. I hope we hear news of your  soon!!! x

_*Hi Clare,*_ Sorry  got you. I hope you have a fabulous holiday with dh!! Dont worry about spelling mistakes- look how many I make!!

_*Hi Hope25,*_ I am so sorry the  got you. She is an  . I am glad you are looking forwards towards your next cycle. I really hope this is your month .

_*Hi Sunnieskies,*_  Has it sunk in yet? Hope everything is OK with you.

Sorry if I've forgotton anyone!!

My posts are starting to look like war and peace!!

I am on cd21 today. No problems symptoms or side effects to report! Just another week to wait now. .

Here is my baby vibe dance for today- hope it brings lots of 's
Am listening to bonnie Tyler - Hero (sad I know but oh sooo good!)......

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Lots of love to al my ff

Daisy


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the advice your all great 

I have been feeling quite sick the last couple of days and also my boobs are really saw lol any idea what this could be?

Nikki

x


----------



## serenfach

hehe.. love the fertility dance, *Daisy*  Aah, you got cleaning too eh, babe? It's a drag. lol @ 'buffet'.. hell all we needed was a red lobster and a pink crab and we could have had a full feast!  Mine is healing now.. how is yours? No I don't do the spiritualist thing profressionally now.. I was 'training' so to speak, but a few things happened which freaked me out so badly that I had to walk away and I'm not easily scared by such things. Show me a bee or a wasp though and bejesus, I'll run like I'm on fire! 

*FO*.. babe that's great news! I bet you're as excited as a kid at Christmas   *Good luck * and remember to come tell us how it all went. I'll be thinking of you and sending you a bazzillion sticky vibes next weekend  << just for you Xx

Hiya MissDayus


----------



## guider

*PoDdy* - welcome to the madness, like you said so many names to remember, one more will just keep us all on our toes

*Jenny* - sending you loads of  for you over you 

*Hope* - good to hear that you appointment went well, it's ashame that you have to wait so long. As long as your consultant says it is ok to stay on clomid at least you know that you can keep using it if you choose to, but have a good think about it and decide what is going to work best for you. Do you want to continue? Do you want a break to give yourself a rest before the next step? Each of us are individual, and oyu have to think about your own situation.
Other things that might sway your thoughts - how have the side effects been? Has it made you ovulate reliably?
Good luck with whatever you decide

*Tama * -  for a  for you

*Shooting star* - I spend most of my life confused over names, so don't worry about it. I usually just about have the hang of the Brownies names before they move up to Guides!

*SF* - any idea how long you are likely to have to wait for your open evening IVF appointment?
When you have finished cleaning at your place, you are welcome to come around to mine, I wouldn't want you getting bored!

*FO* - wow, that is such great news, good luck for the EC and ET, will be thinking of you on Thursday and Saturday

*Daisy*  hope everything is going ok and you aren't getting too stressed, when are you due to test?


----------



## serenfach

Guider 

Nope.. no idea how long, babe. They told us we were at the top of the list as of 'very early June' and as DH has given his 'decider sample', I don't think it'll be much longer. Due to my personal beliefs I am really, really struggling with the while IVF thing, but then there are 2 in a marriage.. I have to consider DH and what he wants/needs, too.. so.. IVF it is and I wish it would bloody well HURRY UP so we can get it done    How's it going with the sniffing? Any nasty se or all well so far? What happens next for you? I gather it's injections yeah? When is your scan? Ok.. enough Q's for now lol - and lol, don't you worry about me getting bored. I'm a-ok thanks!


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hi everyone


Im really confused on some of the slang you guys use for different things lol   also when is the time for me to test i took my first round of clomid on the 9th may and finished on the 13th


xxxx


----------



## serenfach

Hey missdayus 

I wouldn't test until your af is late, at least by 1 day. Testing any earlier can often give false results. How long is your cycle normally? 

There is a section/glossary on the abbreviations here on the board somewhere.. I'll see if I can find ir for you


----------



## Shellebell

MissDayus ~ Take a look at the following welcome pages (if you haven't seen them already) http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0 
This one has all of the abbreviations etc http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

As for when to test, clomid doesn't work exactly the same for every person. How long are your cycles normally  or are your cycles very irregular  Clomid can help regulate irregular cycles, but this will happen over a few cycles, the same when some people find that clomid lengthens or shortens their average cycle length 
I would suggest that you start to test when you would roughly be due on, if your cycles are pretty much all over the place I have seen some clinics adv to test from day 30 ish. I hope that helps


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hi

Yes im very irregular its head doing ok so what day would i be on now? sorry to be a pain x


----------



## Shellebell

So you are only on day 19 today, so it will be a while away until poss test date. Just how long have your cycles been


----------



## MissDayus2B

Ages sometimes i have had months where i havn't had any x


----------



## reetpetite

hi, can I join please? been pointed over here. am on 1st clomid cycle after 3.5y ttc #2. follicle scan tomorrow to see how they are simmering. slight disadvantage in that i only have 1 tube left, but the eggs can hop over, so just have to wait and see.


----------



## Shooting star

Daisy - shopping was ok. I dont have a natural cycle at all unfortunately so until I start the clomid nothing can happen. Will have to take provera or something to generate a withdrawal bleed in order to start clomid. Con appointment on 6th June with the view to starting clomid in July.

Guider - I will just try and get my head round all the names. I am a teacher and normally fairly good at it cos I have to remember so many. I once had 4 chloes which was difficult!

SS


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Reetpetite  
You are very welcome.  Sorry to see your losses listed    I hope clomid does the trick for you like it has done for so many ladies on here.  From my experience, the worst thing about the drug is the mood swings, so watch out for them (in fact warm DH before you take the first one, it could come as quite a shock   )

You are very lucky to be getting scanned.  I paid for a few cycles to be monitored and it was great because we could actually see what was happening and that it was working.  Unfortunately, it didn't work for us, but it's likely to be because we have other issues, not because the drug doesn't work.  

Big hugs to all....oh and if anyone fancies giving me an AF dance I'd appreciate it.....it was last day of Provera today, so need AF to come quickly   

PoDdy


----------



## daisy22

Hi Poddy

We havn't chatted before- but good luck with the treatment. Here is an AF dance especially for you. (You have to pick your own music though!!) (maybe 99 red balloons!!!!).....

                                                                               

Hope it helps!!!!

Couldn't resist chance to boogie!!!!

I will reply to all my other very special and very lovely ff tomorrow- off to bed now!!

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## guider

*SF* - thanks for asking about the sniffing, thought everything was going ok, below I have copied and pasted from my diary for you!

_still sniffing
each time I use the spray the itching is getting worse and worse
I managed to get through last nights spray without sneezing
this morning I managed to hold of for about 10minutes before I finally had to blow my nose 
and at least 30minutes later it was still itching like mad- I'd had time for a shower, to dry my hair, get dressed and downstairs for breakfast (quite a short shower as often I can fall asleep in there, but this time my itchy nose was too distracting!_

will have to get in touch with the hospital today and see what they have to say,

*missdaysus* - I still get confused by all the short codes, I still can't manage texting either, I'm the one who sends really long messages typing everything out long hand, people laugh when they get texts from me!
*
Reetpetite* - welcome to the site - good luck with your scan today

*SS* - I'd be happy if all my brownies and guides had the same name, at least I might remember it that way!

*PoDdy* - is this some new thing for our other halfs to get used to, we have to WARM them before starting new treatments, can you advise how we do this, do I just stick him in front of a fire, extra jumpers   
Hope  shows up soon for you soon
Here's your dance
[fly]       [/fly] 
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Sorry no personals today but sending all of you lots of   

I had spotting last night so af will be with me later today. Very sad but trying to smile. BFN again for me   

Take care Tamsin x


----------



## reetpetite

hello ladies, how are we all today?

scan was a mixed bag. 3 follies on tubeless side and 2 on tubed side. official line is to abstain this month. there is a v small risk of egg travelling across from tubeless side. but tbh the odds are so long that we are going to try anyway. am i mad? we've waited so long and dh and i think its a risk worth taking.


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon Ladies!!

Hope your all OK!

DK, Really hope your OK. Sending you lots of sticky vibes to keep that little one put-  - - sticky vibes^ - - - sticky vibes^ - 

Tamsin,  . I am so sorry honey. She is an evil . When will she learn she is not welcome? xxx

Hi Reetpetite,   Welcome to our thread. I am so sorry about all of you mc's. You have had a dreadful time. only you can make decision whether to try or not. I can understand why you would want to but you have to be prepared for risk of multiples if you do. i wish you the very best of luck.

Guider, How is the itchy nose- has it eased a bit? . Am day 22 today so wont test til next tuesday. Am feeling quite relaxed at the mo actually!!

Hi Poddy- hope the dance worked!! 

Fire opal, good news on your follies. Sorry your neck is so sore, hope it feels better soon. 

Hi shooting star, Hope evrything goes well with your consultant appt- not long to wait now then- is it a week on fri?  

Hi MissDayus2B, I still get confused with some of the slang but eventually you pick it all up and work it out!! i think the other ladies have answered your questions about when to test. Good luck  

Hi Serenfach, glad you liked the dance.  was originally tamsins idea on our old thread- used to cheer us all up and keeps the pma going- please feel free to join in- its fun!! Sun burn is much better thanks- only midly pink now- no doubt will start peeling soo- very attractive!!- then will look like a scaly fish on the buffet!!! . How is everything with you?- Is the clomid still treating a bit better?  

Hi Jac, hope evrything is ok with you and you are feeling better. 

I wrote personals yesterday so just gonna do a quick hi to everyone else-hope your all Ok!
Hi Hope29, 
Hi JennyW,
Hi Chilly, 
Hi KD74/Kerryn, 
Hi NG, 
Hi babydust. 
Hi aasha, 
Hi Bunny73, 
Hi Chrissy  
Hi Karen-lynne,                                 
Hi Mango. 
Hi Clare, 
Hi Hope25, 
Hi Sunnieskies.


Well nothing to report from me all very quiet. Mild af type pains occasionally but really hardly anything at all. CD22 so still have ages to wait yet!!

Here is my baby vibe dance for today. Am listening to Alice cooper and poison so feel in a naughty mood today!!! Here is a naughty cheecky BVD!!

                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

Hope it brings us some more  's!!!

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## guider

Tama – sorry to hear that It’s a  for you, hope  comes and goes ASAP so that you can carry on with the next step 

Reetpetite – good luck, I know what you mean when you say you still want to try anyway, we are all on such a difficult journey, but to postpone/abstain, whatever the clinics choose to call it, means another cycle we feel we’re not doing all we can   

Daisy -  for next Tuesday I’ll be watching you, so make sure you don’t test early or I’ll be sending   after you


I spoke to the clinic about my itchy/sneezing nose
they told me as long as I don't sneeze immediately after spraying, then it should be ok
I already knew there were injections, she did mention these but said they didn't like to change people mid cycle, 
so hope things improve, or at least stay the same!


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Sneaked on the site whilst DH is watching the football. We're on holiday in France. We decided to have a week camping & its rained for the last 2 days which is not good when you're in a tent!!! 

Well quick hello's below. Sorry to everyone not mentioned. I've tried to read back as much as poss!

Kerryn - I take Provera & normally get AF about 7-10 days after finishing Provera. Its a pain waiting for AF so you can start Clomid. Hope AF arrives soon.

DK - Hope you're ok babe. Spotting is quite normal in early pregnancy & lots of people have bleeding & go on to have a healthy pregnancy. Just ask Misty. Good luck, let us know how you get on. Best advice is to lie in bed as much as possible, although prob difficult with Jack running around!

Tamsin & chilly - sorry it sounds like its a BFN. Hope you're ok hun.

Jenny & Karen-Lynne - good luck for the 2ww. Hope its passing quickly for you

Hope - Sept for Lap & Dye - that's a long time. Be prepared for a couple of wk's off work after it!! Irish health care is slow. 

FO - Good luck for EC on Thurs

Daisy - hi hun, good luck on the 2ww, hope its passing quick for you. Personally I love Bonnie Tyler, but I love cheesy music!

Well hope my spelling etc are ok. DH lap top has a Czech keyboard so all letters are in diff places!!

Anyway guys, I need you help / advice....
My 2ww wait was up last Fri. I tested & its was BFN, although clinic says I should wait 3 wk's before testing. Still no AF so I tested again on Tues although knew it would be BFN which is was. I spoke to the Clinic & no sign of AF. I had my scan & trigger shot on CD12. I'm now on CD31. I spoke to clinic & she said as I had trigger shot I should def have got AF or BFP. She wants me to test again on Fri but I know its BFN. Has anyone else had scan & trigger shot & not got their AF? I have severe PCOS & although I don't have classic symptoms I do not have any AF's at all. All my AF's in past yr are from Provera. If I had the shot then I shoudl have ovulated bit if I'd ovulated then I should have got AF? Maybe there's a chance I didn't ovulate with the shot, is that possible? But if the Luteal Phase is always between 12-16 days then AF should have been here by now. It's so frustrating, we just wanna get started on Clomid but now I've got to wait till Fri & then start Provera which takes another 2 weeks before AF shows up. Why can't my body work?! After MC every person I saw in hospital said I would gte AF after 5-6 wks even with my PCOS, but I got nothing! 

Sorry for rant but I can't understand how I can have no AF after trigger shot, neither can hospital!!

Best go. Hope you guys can help me, will sneak on tomorrow!!!

Clare xx


----------



## kdb

Hi everyone (and bonjour Clare)

Just a quickie from me today as I'm swamped with work and typing this whilst on a con-call  

Finally AF arrived this morning after taking last Provera tablet on Sunday, so I'll be starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow night and joining you on this rollercoaster ride.

Tamsin - I think that makes us one day apart?  Do you take your tablets at night?

Clare - the weather in the UK isn't great at the moment, so you're not missing anything!  Are you eating lots of those fabulous French pastries and cheeses?!  I hope so.  Re; the test - if your body is all over the place then maybe it won't follow a typical lead-up to a BFP, but no doubt it feels very frustrating with each passing day esp if the clinic staff don't seem to have the same sense of urgency as we do.  Let us know how your test goes tomorrow.

Reet - just go for it!  I've heard several stories from friends who got pg in months when they only BMS'd once and thought "no way" but it worked.  If it's your time to get a BFP then no matter what the odds, it will happen!

Jenny & Karen-Lynne - good luck with the 2WW - we must be due soon for BFP #5 so sending you both lots of   

Gotta run, big    to all you fab FF


----------



## kdb

forgot to say, will do more personals tomorrow


----------



## karen-lynne

hello ladies,    
You are so rightKD we really do need some more BFP's here we need a higher tally. I dont know all the girls on here all that well, but Im really trying to keep up so here goes 

Hi there _Clare_, Not sure I can be any help to you, But when I mc I had no AFafterwards as I was advised I would but saying that I have no AF at all any time so not sure That I can be all that much help to you,  fingers crossed for you though 

_Chilly & Tama_, sending you  hope the  is quick and painless  

_Daisy & Jenny_, fingers crossed for you in the 2WW, Im in it myself just now and I need to say that Karen is definately in town, PMA ladies   

_Hope_, I thought it was August you were going for you Lap and Dye, fingers crossed for you that this is what you are needing and then bang BFP 

_Guider,_ I dont get injections or spray, But I do think that when it is BFP is due to happen it will, sneeze or no sneeze   I really do hope this is your month. how is the sneezy nose now?

_Fire Opal_, how is your neck? Thats really rubbish, the se alone are enough to deal with alone but with your neck you must be going mad  good luck

_Serenfach_ - How are you? I always like reading your posts they always make me feel on such a high afterwards - hope things are going your way on the last round of the evil lady clomid

_Missdayus2b_ - I know exactly how you feel - I get lost on here all of the time and I have to look up what the words mean and things after reading the posts ha ha ha ha you are not alone hun  but the ladies are great at filling me and they dont even laugh at me - everyone has been new at some point  

_reetpetite _ - Hi  Im with you on this - Im not sure I have the will power to abstain and sit and think that just maybe...? good luck  hopefully soon you will have 

A big hello to all you other ladies I have not spoken to yet - good luck and PMA for this month  

Well, I got my day 21 bloods back and my level was 8!!!  not so good, I cried all night ,I really thought I have ovulated especially since I had every se in the book and more - even had the double vision - it was the worst it has ever been but to no ovail!! That was suppose to be my last round but my consultant called this morning to say I should have two more rounds of clomid   - so fingers crossed!!! I'll need to take the northisterone again and away I go - I think calculating ahead I will be on my hols in canaa for all my BMS and day 21 so not sure what to do? But I would rather thave a timing problem than a no more clomid problem. I keep thinking it has to work _ I had my daughter on clomid round 7 so you never know *PMA ALL THE WAY* I Ovulated every month when concieving my daughter so I'll let you know

Love Karen


----------



## guider

*Clare * - hope you are enjoying your camping even if it is raining, sounds a posher tent, than we took the guides in if hubby is watching football (I assume not just a bunch of amateurs on a field ;-)) and you have found enough daisys to plug your internet into
Sorry I can't sdvise on your  or lack of  hope you get the answers you need and can move on to clomid asap, unless you get lucky on Friday and it is a  will keep everything  just incase 

*Kd * - good luck with the clomid, when I was taking the clomid I always took them in the morning, but this is just because I am better at remembering to do it then.

*Karen * - the sneezy nose, isn't quite as bad, I think as I have been told that as long as I don't sneeze immediately after using the spray, I have been able to stop panicking and probably not worrying so much has also stopped it itching so much, one of those chicken and egg things, was it itching like mad to I worried, or was I worrying so I could feel it itching more than it was!
I was told when I got my blood tests back, that they showed no ovulation, but this could just mean they had tested me on the wrong day, hopefully it is the same for you. I did feel at the time like asking couldn't they just test me everyday to be on the safe side. Hopefully you won't need to wait until round 7 this time   for a  for you when you test in a couple of days


----------



## Fire Opal

hi ya ladies 

my ivf update

good news we had 2 eggs collected   
this is just a quicky as on the sofa in a bit of pain   and bleeding.

was sedated but was out for the count the whole time. clinic was fab.

roll on tmw   for good news   

fo


----------



## guider

*FO* - great news,   for your  

hope the pain isn't too bad 
just to let you know the answer to this is, ' no there is no pain at all, didn't feel a thing, would have it all done again in a moment 
in case you don't remember I should be having this done in a couple of weeks 

try and relax, look after yourself, hope the pain eases soon and the bleeding stops
 for good news for you tomorrow


----------



## Fire Opal

G   you make me smile, I was out for the count and didn't feel a thing.
just now having sharp pains.

was so nervous but everyone was so nice and it's over so quick, you get tea, sandwich, crisps and chocs after.

have butterflys thinking about tmw  

fo


----------



## guider

can't wait now, If I might get chocs!


----------



## Fire Opal

hay G

have you found the cycle buddies thread, ivf and then May/june

fo


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Just a quick post. I've been at the Suffolk Show all day with seven, 7 year olds! I now need a rest and dh will be home any minute and I haven't started anything for dinner  

KD74 - I'm cd1 today starting clomid tomorrow. We'll be cycle buddies    . It will be really nice to share experiences, I've not had a cycle buddy before   Here's hoping this cycle brings with it  xx

Daisy - I've pm'd you hun. Hope you are okay xx

Seren
Sunnieskies
Jac
Fire Opal
Guider
Clare
Karen-Lynne
Reet
Hope29
Hi 
JennyW
Chilly
NG
babydust 
aasha
Bunny73
Chrissy                                
Mango. 
Hope25

Hope all you ladies are okay. Will do a better post tomorrow.

Hope you all have a good evening.

Tamsin xx


----------



## serenfach

Err....  you get chocs after EC?! That... is.... FABulous news! I can't wait! 

Hope everything goes your way, *FO*.. good luck to you, babe.. I've got everything crossed Xx 

*Guider*.. pity about not being able to change to injections instead of sniffing, but I think you might be glad once injections start for the up regg, that you have at least SOME space on your body left to inject! Good luck 

 *Hi to all the other lovely ladies * here.. hope you're all doing ok, whatever your situation might be  
Apologies for no other personals, but I am way short on time.. got loads to do as we're off to London for the weekend tomorrow afternoon. It's super short notice and I'm nowhere near packed, I also have to work in the morning  We haven't long arrived home and we're panicking a bit 

Thanks to those of you who asked after me.. much appreciated as always  The Clomid has been relatively kind so far with just a few hot flushes and a moodswing or two. We found out today that we didn't win our contract at work, so I don't know what's going to happen to my job in the next few months.. not really something I need hanging over my head right now, but hey ho.. the sun is all set to shine over us all this weekend! That should take my mind off any woes  I'm easily distracted lol.

Have a good weekend, girls.. don't let the world of ttc get you down too much. Keep smiling!  I'll pop in on my mobile to have a sneaky read.. 

Laura Xx


----------



## guider

Tama – good luck with the clomid to morrow,  for that  for you this cycle

SF – sorry to hear about the job worries, try and forget all about it for the weekend and enjoy your time in London


----------



## reetpetite

hi ladies, how are we all today?

weve all been ill here. ds threw up at my dads house on weds evening. i was up sick from 1am-7am and then dh was ill from 10am+ (of course he was much iller than us   ) so only managed 1 romp (CD10) since the scan. however, CD12 today so havent missed the boat. just a shame that we are both still peaky!


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!!

Weather is so beautiful!    

Hi Reetpetite, sorry you have been so poorly. Hope you all feel better soon. 

Hi Guider, No need to worry about me testing early!!   I am a good girl!! I work 12 hour shifts and am working tues and wed next week anyway- so if af doesn't turn up will wait til thurs to test!! Hope the itchy nose is a bit better!

Hi Serenfach,   so sorry to hear your job is under threat. I will keep everything crossed  that things sort themselves out for you. I hope you have a fabulous weekend in london enjoying the sunshine .

Tamsin, 7 - 7year olds- wow your brave!! at least the kept you busy!!! Did you see the woman in the paper who gave birth to 6 babies- Imagine her life will be like that everyday!!!  

Fire opal, congrats   on the two eggs.   for the next couple of days- hope you get a lovely pair of embryos to put back in.

Karen,   sorry about your blood results. You are right it can make a difference if its not done on exactly the right day. Are they increasing you dose of clomid? You are right to stay positive- clomid worked for you before and there is every reason to think it will work again! Canada- I am green  with envy- you lucky lady!!

HiKd74/Kerryn, Welcome to the rollercoster!!  . I hope you have an easy time like me hon!!

Bonjour Clare!! Hope the sun has come out!! Sening you sunshine vibes!!!              . I wish I had some good avice for you. I dont get the trigger shot (or scans or bloods) so have no idead whats going on. I really hope this turns out to be a bfp for you and it was just too early to test   .

DK, really hope everything is OK with you hon.   

Hi shooting star
Hi MissDayus2B,
Hi Hope29, 
Hi JennyW,
Hi Chilly, 
Hi NG, 
Hi babydust.                                       
Hi aasha, 
Hi Bunny73,                                           
Hi Chrissy                                    
Hi Mango.               
Hi Hope25, 
Hi Sunnieskies.

Sorry If I'vr forgotten anybody.
Off to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's cuz on nights tonight.

Love to all my lovely ff

Daisy


----------



## karen-lynne

Hey, Just a quick nip in as I am on night shift and really shouold be looking at my patient rather than on the computer chit chatting.  Iam already on 150mg of clomid at the moment not sure they want to go much higher than that to be honest.  When I asked my consultant kind of sain hmmmm we'll see what happens in the future  Anyway I had repeat bloods taken this mornign on the off chance that I dont ovulate around day 14 today was day 27 so we'll see what they show up befor ewe try anything else again.  My consultant was talking about another lap possible in the future - hoping it doesnt come to that

sending out lots of babydust to everyone on here - hope you are all sleeping soundly

Love Karen


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls 
Hope you all ok sorry not been on this week have had a 4 day migraine been a nightmare and the nausea as well not been a happy bunny!!

Hope all is well with you all and that clomid is treating you well come on girls we need some more   

What a lovely weekend i am sat outside under the sun umberalla chillin and typing this feeling loads better today 

I have got my scan date for the end of the month so just cant wait to know all is ok 

Take care
Have a good weekend
Cheers
Chrissy
xx


----------



## Shellebell

Karen ~ I was on the max dose of clomid which is 200mg. Also how long are your av CD's  
I have longer cycles (av 33 days) and have bloods done on day 21 and day 28, which is the only way they can def say if I have ov or not. They can also try you on other drugs that work the same as clomid but are supposed to be better for clomid poor responders.


----------



## karen-lynne

Hi Shellebell, hope you qare doing ok    That is good to know - I thought I was already on the maximum dose of clomid at 150mg.  As for my av cd cycle, IM not all that sure - I dont ever have a cycle when naturally - no ovulation for me.  When I was on clomid concieving my daughter I was on average around 31 days, but this time around I haven't ovulated so I have no idea hown long my cycle is now.  The last time I ovulated was in concieving my beautiful girl.  Iam really glad I have had my bloods taken this month on day 27 - day 21 blood were showing between 0.1 and 8 resulting in me going straight in to a withdrawl bleed - cant help but think Ive been missing the ovulation as Ive had bloods taken on the wrong day    Or the clomid idnt working this time - either way I think this is the best way to find out?   I'm better to know either way.  Just cant shake the feeling that I actually had all the se this month!    finger crossed     
Thank you for getting back to me though - this site has really helped me through some tough times lately.

Love karen xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Karen
I am on nights too!!!

Glad you have had your bloods done again- hope they come back a bit better!! 

Hi Chrissy, Sorry about the migraine and the nausea- hope you are feeling better. Glad you have a date for the scan.

Love to everyone else

Daisy


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Karen-lynne,
Have a look at 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Toni Weschler, it will help you pin-point when/whether you are ovulating through basal body Temp and charting CM.  I have been doing it very successfully for a year now and now I tell my con when I have ov'd    even when they were doing tracking scans I was able to tell them what was going on    More importantly, for me, I am able to see when AF is coming and have saved a fortune, and not to mention the heart-ache, on HPT's

Best £12 I ever spent. 

 to all,
PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Chrissy - great news about your scan date     

SF - hope you find out what's happening with your job soon   

Daisy - wow am I impressed with all your personals, how do you remember everyone??  good luck   

Hi FO, Poddy, Guider & everyone else on this thread.

Puregon #2 is going really well, womb lining was 8.9 on cd20, trying hard not to get my hopes up too much.  Must must must stay away from the pee sticks.

Jenny
xx


----------



## guider

*Reetpetite * - sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well,  hope that you are all better and getting on with the 

*Daisy* - glad to hear you are being good, and have no plans to test early

*Karen* - hope the blood tests show something useful for you 

*Chrissy* - try not to get too much sun, it won't do your head any good, when is your scan?

*Karen * - when I tried to work out averages for my cycles, it was pretty useless, my average was 33, but I ranged from below 30 days to 40 days, this really confused me when the first doctor I saw said that this was completely normal, having just explained to me all about the perfect 28day cycle.

*PoDdy* - does the books explain more than some of the websites that work it all out for you if you enter your data?

*Jenny* - I'll be sending  around if you go near those peesticks!

Someone on hear mentioned how bad the side effects were for our other halfs! Definitely been experiencing this over the weekend, we have had my parents visiting and helping to move a caravan, then today we got them to help put up some tents to dry them off. I was worried that if I was getting menopausal symptoms as suggested I could from the nasal spray, it could be a long hard weekend. My main problem seemed to be having to keep calming DH down as he seemed to have the shortest temper going!
Also really thought I was getting the hot flushes one morning this week, when I cam down to breakfast stating how hot it was, to find DH wearing a sweatshirt! When I asked was it just me then he said he was roasting hot  he then went and removed it!


----------



## karen-lynne

Daisy thats great I have a nightshift buddy     officially not alone Tonight is my nightshift until next friday night, not use to doing so much nightshift - it is killing me   How is your night going?

thanks for the reply Poddy and Guider - I am having terrible trouble just now working it all out - hopefully with that book in tow it will all become clear

Chrissy - when are your scans? Im really happy for you -    

Going back to my patients now people - sweetdreams

Karen x


----------



## reetpetite

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? thank you for all the get well wishes. Im v annoyed that we may have missed the boat, but i suppose it only takes 1...

love to all!


----------



## Tama

Morning  

Hope you all had lovely weekends, the sun really helps to life my mood so hoping you are all feeling super positive    we need some more  on this thread! 

Daisy - glad you had a good weekend hun and enjoyed a little of the sun.   that you get your  in the next day or two. I'm sending you loads of     for that    . I've pm'd you too xx

Reet - sorry you've all been ill. Hope you are feeling better. Like you say it only take one little   so you never know. Sending you lots of   x

Karen- how are you? Any news on the blood tests? Sending you some   xx

Guider - hope you survived the weekend. I think the warm weather sends people a little nuts   Hope the sniffing is going okay and that this tx works for you this month   x

Jenny- glad things are going well this month. Sending you some   x

PoDdy - how are things with you? Did you have nice weekend? Sending you some   x

Chrissy - great news that you have a scan date booked. I'm sure everything will be just fine    Hope you are feeling a little better now. xx

Seren - how was your weekend in London? Did you have a nice time? Bet it was hot in London! I worked in London for 6 years and found the sunny weather a bit much on the tube! Hope all is well with you this month. Sending you lots of   xx

Fire Opal - so pleased you had two eggs . Really hope everything is going to plan sending you some   and sticky vibes x

Jac - haven't heard from you in a while hope everything is progressing nicely   xx

Clare - are you back from France or still enjoying a break? Hope you are well and look forward to catching up with you soon xx

Dk - how are you feeling hun? Has it sunk in yet. Hope you are well. xx

shooting star - hope everything is okay x

MissDayus2B - how are you? Hope you are okay? x

Hope29 - hope things are okay with you hun x

Chilly - all okay? Haven't heard from you, hoping you are okay x

NG - Hiya hun? You okay? Hoping everything is going okay. Take care x

babydust- hope things are okay with you x                                    

aasha - you okay? Hope all is going well x

Bunny73  - hope all is okay with you x                                      
                                  
Mango - how are things? Hoping everything is going okay x
        
Hope25 - hope you are well hun. Sending you some   x

Sunnieskies - hope you are okay and that you have a scan date booked x

Hope I haven't missed anyone off!   Sending you all loads of   and praying that we get some more  really soon. 

As for me I'm cd5 so have tonight and tomorrow left for tablets, so far so good, touch wood! I've been feeling very positive and really trying to stay calm about follies this month. I have my cd12 scan booked for Monday 8th June so will know how many there are and the sizes. I'm   that there are 2 or 3. I know you only need one but had just the one last month and zip! I've been taking time out each day to relax and think positive thoughts about this cycle. DH thinks I'm a mad woman but I find just relaxing and telling myself that I'll have some lovely large follies and will conceive really dose relax me     Okay so maybe I've lost it and don't know I have but you have to give me credit for being positive   .

Really hoping that this month is going to bring with it some more  we've had 4 and I just know there will be loads more. So here is my bvd for the day.....

                                                                                                                                                                                                                

Tamsin xx


----------



## trixxi

Afternnon ladies..........

Hope you all had a great weekend and are enjoying this fab weather 

Tama......... I dont think youve lost it hun,  whatever makes you feel relaxed is worth it in my book.  My mum believes in power of positive thinking and that positive thoughts bring positive results, so i say go for it  !! (mums are always right!!)

Reetpetite................hope your  caught the boat  sending lots of  

Hi Guider............... i have mentioned the se for dh's on here, i have read the clomid leaflet cover to cover now and still not found the bit about badly behaved husbands !!!

Hi Jenny...............glad your 2nd lot is going well.  I have heard there is a surveillance op of   in your area,  resist the temptation girl!!!  Sending you  for this cycle. xxx

Daisy......... hi...hope you've managed to enjoy some of this lovely sun. 

HI SF.................hope youve had a fab time in london this weekend 


  PoDdy, Chrissy,FO, Jac, Aash, mango, bunny sunnyskies, hope
  Dk.............. sending you big  where are you xxx


WOW that took me ages   I hope i didnt miss anyone if so, sorry 


T xxx


----------



## DK

Hi ladies thanks for the message it means alot to me!

I called the fert nurse up last tues, who i explained i was brown spotting and was slowly turning pinker and she said if i could get up the hospital now she would scan me so we did, DH came straight from work, scaned and sadly at 5weeks there was no HB(i no its early and not always easy to find but she said the sac was empty to)  so thats the end of our lil beanie sadly! She said i would start bleeding and sure enough 5days later i did!  x

Sorry to bring you all sad news! 

Hope your all keeping well..been thinking of u all... x


----------



## strawberryjam

DK I am so sorry to hear this, I know how hard it is   take care and look after yourself lovely
x


----------



## JW3

DK        so sorry to hear about what has happened, thinking about you     why does this happen it is so unfair?


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Well I'm back from France. Had a good time when the rain finally stopped. Its not fun camping in the rain!! Well spoke to the clinic whilst I was away she said I would get BFP or AF as I had a trigger jab but nothing!! Tested again this morn which is 3 1/2 wks after scan but still BFN (which I knew) so taking Provera again. If I did ovulate with the jab then how can I have no AF? God knows what's going on with my body. Clinic can't understand it either which is so confusing. Anybody else had a trigger jab but no AF? 

Oh & whilst I was on hol, got a test off my cousin to tell me she's 3 months pregnant. She's aware of my probs & my miscarriage and got BFP 1st month of trying. She didn't text any of my sister's or my parents though! Not a great start to my holiday. I'm pleased for her but did she really think it was a good idea to text me on my hol!! Everyone I know who has tried to get preg in last 18months has done so 1st month of trying. Seriously what are the odds of that! Rant over!!! 

Anwyay quick messages from me. Soz to all those I've missed but I didn't get home till v late last night and up early this morn as on a course all wk! 

DK - so sorry hun. Sent you a mess on you BFP thread that you just posted on. If you need to chat, send me a PM, know how you're feeling. 

Guider - no posh tent for us. We were in our little 2 man pop up tent for a week as we were moving round. The rain was so bad though so we went to pub for DH to watch champions league & when we got there it had WIFI. DH has his own company so takes his lap top everywhere so good excuse for me to catch up on here!!   How's the sniffing going?

Daisy - good luck for Thurs. Keeping fingers crossed for u    

Tamsin - I think positive thoughts is a really good idea & think I may take a leaf out of your book & have a relax each day. How's the s/e this month?   the scan goes well on Mon. Fingers crossed for 2 or 3 ripe follies

Serenfach - did you enjoy London?

Chrissy, Jac - hope you're both keeping well with your beanies on board

Jenny - keep away from those sticks  

Karen-Lynne - good luck with bloods

Hi to everyone else
Clare xx


----------



## guider

*Karen * - hope the night shifts aren't getting you down too much,

*Reetpetite* - are you feeling better? Like you said it only takes one, so  that one little  found your 
*
Tama * - great to hear that you are trying to stay  it's good to hear that you are finding time for yourself, if you can find any extra can I have some?
Tell DH to stop being  if taking time for yourself and thinking good thoughts is working for you then keep doing it, we all have to find what works for us. I don't think you've lost anything, however, this is coming from someone who probably didn't have anything in the first place 

*Trixxi * - how are things going with you, hope your DH isn't getting too many side effect! Must disagree on the mums being always right, I've just had a long weekend with mine and it can be very wearing.

*DK * -      I am so sorry to hear your news, at least the hospital was supportive and was able to get you in quickly, but it must be so hard for you both, just starting to get used to lil beanie being there, to loose them so soon, life can be so cruel.     

*Clare* - sorry to hear things are still so confusing. I know what you mean about other people getting pregnant so easily. I was asked by someone once when we were planning to start a family, followed by 
_'when we decided I could pick when I wanted the child to be born I was so fertile' _ 
you can imagine how good that made us feel, as you can probably guess we have chosen never to tell her the problems (well not at the moment)

as for me
I just wish  would hurry up and arrive as I am feeling more and more bloated at the moment,


----------



## DK

Thanks Ladies it has been horrible 

Me and dh went or scan and had our cry we now have to move on for jacks sake! If not my own i think i would go mad!             

This is our 5th miscarriage so cant say we used to it but at lease we no we can fall 

I wont be logging on much as i go on hols on sat for a week and we need some space and time out from the TTC lark, i will be taking my laptop with me an will check in with you but i will be thinking off you all and hope you can all understand! x

Love and luck to you all....x

x x   x x


----------



## Tama

DK   I'm so very sorry hun. It is just not fair and my heart goes out to you and dh.   I really hope the time away helps you to feel a little better and in time you'll feel ready again. Take care hun and we'll all look forward to seeing you back when you feel ready.   xx
Tamsin x


----------



## Tama

Hello

Guider - Will keep my eye oepn for some extra time and be sure to let you know where it is hiding! You have a scan on Monday? Me too! I'm not sure what a base line scan means?! Sending you lots of   and hoping that it all goes well. Have you had any more problems with the spray? xx

Clare -  you're back yippee! Sorry the weather wasn't better for you but a break is a break. I too find that people can be very insensetive when it comes to babiess and pg announcements! I think it was very unfair of her to text you and only you, why would you do that?!   . The world seems full of woman that are able to get pg at the drop of a hat and in most cases I find myself wondering WTF, one month!?? Hoping you get things sorted out with why af hasn't turned up. xx

Daisy - thinking of you hun and   for a  xx Will pm you xx

Reet - how are you feeling? Hope you are better. Hoping that you get your BFP x

Trixxi - yep my mum is normally right so I'll keep up the positive thinking   Hope you are okay. xx

KD74 - my cycle buddy how are you hun? Not long now until Friday for the scan, keeping everything crossed for you. Did you ask them why they are doing it on cd8? Thinking of you, will pm you later xx

To all of;
Karen
Jenny
PoDdy 
Chrissy 
Seren 
Fire Opal  
Jac 
shooting star 
MissDayus2B 
Hope29 
Chilly 
NG 
babydust
aasha 
Bunny73                                  
Mango    
Hope25 
Sunnieskies 

hope you ladies are all okay. Look forward to hearing updates from you all soon. I did a big long post yesterday so just 'hellos' today, really hoping you are all well and enjoying the sun. Sending out loads of   and   for some more  xxx

As for me I'm cd6 today so last day of Clomid. It has been very kind to me, touch wood, I've felt fine but like I said before the hCG jab does tend to send me a little nuts so fingers crossed come Monday I'll still be singing the same tune    . Dh and I have been trying to 'get healthy' so we've been drinking 2lts of water a day and going out on our bikes. We did 3 miles last night, I have to say my bum hurts from the bike saddle today   . Feeling much better for keeping the water intake up and I know it's good for the follies and lining so   for some BIG follies this month  

Mini dance for today as I have work building up around me, work really does get in the way of ones FF updates   ........

                                                                                        

Tamsin over and out xx


----------



## JamesBrown

DK -    So terribly sorry to hear your news.  Take care.


----------



## sunnieskies

DK Im so sorry to hear your news. That is just too too awful and so unfair.   

Please take care of yourself hun.  I hope your move goes quickly and smothly and you can take some time out for you and your dp. Big big big hugs to you.

Hi to everyone else, keep well.

Sunnie


----------



## Chilly

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been on just seem to have no time at the mo. Will def have a good read up and post before the weekend.

DK - I am so sorry to hear your news    . I hope you can have a relaxing break and take some time for yourself.

Hope all you other girls are ok - promise to do a better post soon.

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi ladies, 

Sorry this is so quick but am at work- will do personals tomorrow.

DK- I am so very sorry. I had so wanted it to be good news for you.  

With love
Daisy


----------



## bunny73

Hello everyone.  
Sorry havent been on for a while!! Had a busy weekend with SIL's hen night and going to see boyzone - who were fab!!

Tama - Thanks for asking after me. I am currently having a month off the clomid as got lots on this month, and im loving not having to worry!! Hows things with u??

Guider - I am def enjoying my time off the clomid!! Wots going on with u?? hope ur well.

Daisy22 - I am very excited about holiday and the wedding!! I will def be enjoying sum  and  !! How r u?? been up to much??

Kd74 - My brothers wedding is at writtle church in chelmsford and then the reception is at a football club!! Im really looking forward to it!! My dress has shoe string straps, is pinched in at the waist (which is good coz it holds everything in!!), is A line and is a lilac colour!! How r u?? 

mango200 - my dress is very nice!! was ur bridesmaid dress nice?? was the weather alrite at the wedding u went to?? Thanks for wishing me a lovely time - im sure it will be fab!! I hope things are all ok wiv u 2??

Dk - Sorry to hear ur news, big hugs being sent ur way   

SF - Hi to u too!! hope ur keeping well.  

Well i am going for a hysterosalpingogram tomoro, im quite nervous  . I think i know what it involves, but wondered if you guys could elaberate on it for me?? Is it painful etc??

Big hello's and hugs to everyone. 

Bunny xXx

P.s. make sure u all stay   and  .


----------



## serenfach

*Guider.. Tama.. Trixxi.. Clare*  Yep, I had a fabulous weekend!   It was only 2 days, but a MUCH welcome break! 

*DK*.. I left you a message on **, babe.. thinking of you Xx 

Hi to all the other lovely ladies.. sorry for no personals [again!] it's late and I'm ridiculously tired. How are the se going for you all this month? I hope they're bearable. I'm doing alright.. a few moodswings, some constipation and a nasty headache that took 3 days to shift, but nothing major.

I'll come by and do some decent personals as soon as I have more time Xx Good luck to everyone on their 2WW!  

Laura Xx


----------



## kdb

For DK and your DH      We'll be thinking of you xoxo

Quick hello to everyone else, life is crazy busy at the moment - it seems we're all like that this month?!

Bunny - I had an HSG last month and it was absolutely fine, not painful at all.  Similar to getting a smear test but takes a bit longer.  Somebody on FF gave me a great tip and that is to take your own pad with you as the one you'll get from the hospital is huge!  You might have spotting or some discomfort afterwards, although I felt absolutely fine.  I was also given the option of taking antibiotics as there is a very small risk of infection.  p.s. your bridesmaid gown sounds lovely.  Here's hoping for good wedding weather!  (We had torrential rain on our wedding day  

Tamsin - thanks for the PMs.  Chatted with DH last night and, due to the ££ more than anything else, we've decided just to have the one scan this month so I've re-scheduled with my clinic for Monday CD12.  So, am now hoping that I won't OV before then otherwise we won't know 1) when to test my progesterone, and 2) whether the follicle ever reached maturity before OV.

Hope we're doing the right thing.  Sometimes I get a bit  with having to consider so many options and consequences...

Has anyone else OV'd before CD12?


thanks
Kerryn


----------



## Tama

KD74- hiya, will reply to your pm. I think you are right to have just the one scan, I'm sure it will be just fine hun. We are both having scans on Monday   I'm sure it will be a good day for both of us  . My clinic told us to BMS before the scan so we normally start that about cd9 every other day, then once we've had the scan and hCG injection we are then told to have BMS for the next three days, then we need a rest!   . I'm sure you won't Ov before Monday, try not to worry it will be just fine .    xx

Daisy - sorry things are so busy for you hun. Thinking of you and hope to catch up with you when you have a moment to yourself.   xxx

Laura/Seren - glad you had a good weekend. They are always too quick. I have a theory that the weekend should be renamed the work-end and the week should be renamed rest-week, two days at work and 5 days off   How are you getting on? What cd are you now? xx

Trixxi - how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay   x

Guider - hope you are okay hun. How is the tx going? Sending you some   x

Bunny - glad to hear that you are taking it easy. Fingers crossed or a natural BFP   x

DK - I know you said you wouldn't be on for a while but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and sending you a big   xx

Chilly - hope you are okay hun. Catch up with you soon xx

Sunnie - how are things with you hun? Hope all is well x

Jac - thanks for the pm, will reply today. Hope you are soon feeling a bit better and that the sickness starts to calm down soon. xx

J9 - hope you are okay x

Clare - any movement yet? Hope things are sorting themselves out for you hun. Look forward to hearing from you    xx

Karen - how are you hun? x

Jenny - hope things are going to plan, sending you some   x

PoDdy - how are things with you? Hope you are okay x

Chrissy - hey hun, how are you? Hope the sickness isn't getting too much. Take it easy xx

Fire Opal  - how are you getting on with the tx? Hope you are okay x

shooting star - how are you?

MissDayus2B - hope you are okay? x

Hope29 - hope things are okay with you xx

NG - hope you are okay hun. I saw a post from you, sorry you feel a bit lost with this thread, it really is very big now. Miss you   Sending you loads of   xx

babydust - hope you are okay? x

aasha - how are things with you? x
                            
Mango - hope you are okay hun x

Hope25 - hiya hope you are okay x

Really sorry if I've missed anyone. I've tried to remember everyone x

Well it's cd8 and not much is new. I've not really had anymore niggles so just hoping the follies are growing bit and strong. I've had some pain in my side and back so hoping they are all good things. Feeling very bloated in the last two days but that may have something to do with all the water I've been drinking, 3L yesterday   . I'm   that all the water is helping the follies and lining grow nice and strong/thick  

Tamsin xxx


----------



## MissDayus2B

heya everyone

had my blood dun on thursday the 28th and got my results back today and IVE OVULATED yahhhhhhhhh im so happy and excited but im not sure what happens now lol     

Thanks

Nikki

x


----------



## Tama

that's great news MissDayus  So you are on your 2ww? Best of luck to you hun. Keep us posted. Sending you loats of   and   

Tamsin x


----------



## MissDayus2B

whats 2ww?? lol 

thanks hun

xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya 

2ww = Two week wait. What cycle day are you on now? Do you know roughly how many days you have before you can test? Hoping you get your   

Tamsin x


----------



## MissDayus2B

No hun lol i started my tablets on the 9th may and finished them on the 13th you have any ideas


xxxx


----------



## Tama

Well I'm guessing if you started Clomid on the 9th May (cd2? Do you take the Clomid cd2-cd6?) that the 8th was your cd1 so today would be cd27? They did bloods on cd21 (last Thursday) which showed you ovulated so at a guess your cycle this month would be about 28 days give or take? Do you have an average cycle length normally? So you are almost at the end of the two week wait which is great. Hoping it's good news for you hun in the next few days.  

Tamsin x


----------



## MissDayus2B

I dont have an average cycle length hun lol  ok so when can i test anytime now xxx


----------



## Shellebell

How many days have your last  3 or 4 cycles been


----------



## MissDayus2B

Not sure hun all over the place  x


----------



## Tama

Hiya MissDayus I'd say that given this cycle and as you are not sure what the others have been I'm maybe wait until cd29 and then test. x


----------



## MissDayus2B

Ok the last period i had before my one in may was the 06/03/08 so i miss april and then came on the 08/05/09!!! I dont wanna wait its sooooo hard!! My boobs are so saw and also im weeing loads xxxxx


----------



## Tama

I understand the waiting is a nightmare but you have come so far and it's only a couple of days   Really it's your call hun only you know if you should test or wait. Best of luck xx


----------



## MissDayus2B

Im just worried that the symptoms ive got arnt that im pregnant  xxx


----------



## Tama

Having never been pg (yet) I really can't offer any advice. I keep reading that pg symptoms are very similar to af so it is always so hard to tell. You've almost made it to cd28 so you could always test tomorrow am? That isn't too long now. Take it easy hun x


----------



## bunny73

Hi Kd74.
Had HSG today. Found it quite uncomfortable, but didnt really no what to expect as iv never had a smear or anything before.
Wasnt given a pad or offered antibiotics!! Just had to get on with it!! And had appointment at 9:20, so hadnt had chance to see ur post!! But thanks anyway!! Anyway it wasnt good news, both my tubes are blocked and I could possibly only have 1 tube. 
Dont really know where things go from here. Im ment to be having a scan at some point and the man today said id prob have to go for a more detailed xray or something. Iv been at home today, just feeling sorry for myself and have done alot of crying!!    
Am dreading going to work tomoro too!! Oh well.
Hope ur well, thanx for geting back to me.
Hi to everyone else, hope ur all alrite.
Becky xXx (bunny73)


----------



## serenfach

*Bunny *  Babe, don't despair. My HSG showed I have a blocked/damaged tube [it was extremely painful] and my scan after that showed I have PCO on the ovary where my good tube is - so one way or another, my reproductive system is fukooked  However.. there is always hope via so many different treatments, plus it is possible [if appropriate for you personally] to have tubes unblocked.

Hang in there and see what the further investigation brings. Don't give up


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Bunny  
Sorry to hear that it wasn't good news, but look at it the other way - now they know the problem they can start working on it.  

PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Bunny       hope you find out more about your next steps soon


----------



## kdb

Oh Becky, I am so sorry to hear that  Cry as much as you need to  As Laura says, there are options which you can consider when you feel ready. 

---

Tamsin - what time is your scan on Monday? Mine's @ 11.30am. I'll take your advice and try to forget about the possibility of early OV and chillax a bit over the next four days, mixed in with some BMS 

Clare - welcome back! Know what you mean about others getting pg so easy - it has happened for all my friends within 3-4 months of trying  I hope this next cycle is more predictable for you. Have you been having your progesterone tested?

Jenny - glad your lining results are so positive!  Stay away from those sticks!

... oops, got distracted watching The Apprentice! (Go Kate!!!)

Back now...

Guider - your posts about your DH make me 

Chilly - thanks, Iceland was brilliant! Loved it  A fascinating place, and the Blue Lagoon was fab - not as touristy as I was expecting.

Hi Daisy, Sunnie, Trixxi, Reet, Karen, Hope29, Mango, Strawberry, BabyDust, Laura, SS, and FO - how are you all? 

Welcome PoDdy 

... So, my first round of Clomid is all done, CD7 today and a scan booked for Monday. Took the tablets at night, and the only s/e of note was a very dry mouth one morning, and maybe one or two dull headaches. A friend in NZ who is pg with #4 posted her scan pics on ** yesterday which made me feel quite envious  even though I was trying to stay 

Ah well, onwards and upwards! I have a nice lunch out with one of our agencies to look forward to tomorrow, yummo! Must away to bed - I started this post 1.5 hours ago! zzzzzzzzzz

Have a fab Thursday everyone  and roll on BFP #5 for our crazy thread!


----------



## guider

*DK* - enjoy your holiday, we won't worry if we don't hear from you, make sure that you take a good break, plenty of rest and time for you, DH and Jack 

*Tama * - let me know when you spot that extra time, I'm sure it must be lurking around here somewhere! I thought earlier today that I wouldn't be getting my scan on Monday as  hadn't shown up, finally arrived this afternoon - why is it we are always waiting for it, or hoping it won't appear?
We've not been out on our bikes for a while, but I can remember the pain in my bum after, good luck with it. I've been managing one litre of water for the past couple of weeks, due to up it and see if I can keep that up now.

*J9* - not long until your appointment on 16th it will be here before you know it
*
Sunnieskies* - how's everything going? 
Are you looking forward to your scan next Thursday?

*Chilly* - hope everything is going ok with you, I've got Tama looking out for some spare time for me, if she finds some I might be willing to share it!

*Daisy* - how are things going?
when are you due to test?

*Bunny * - great to hear you are enjoying your clomid free month, how did the hysterosalpingogram go? I think we should all try the system, if you can't pronounce it, we don't need to be worried about it!
Sorry to hear that is didn't go very well for you  

*SF* - hope you are feeling ok at the moment, no more headaches, how's the constipation, moodswings etc?

*KD* - good luck with scanning on monday, 
I have ovulated on day 10 once, but have also been as late as day 18, I am probably not an ideal person to compare as I also forget to ovulate some months 

*Nikki * -  on ovulating   
Try to wait on the testing or we'll be sending  to sort you out


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hehe thanks everyone, when should i test then??

x


----------



## guider

Hi MissDayus



MissDayus2B said:


> Hehe thanks everyone, when should i test then??
> 
> x


based on Tama calculations the other day for you



Tama said:


> Well I'm guessing if you started Clomid on the 9th May (cd2? Do you take the Clomid cd2-cd6?) that the 8th was your cd1 so today would be cd27? They did bloods on cd21 (last Thursday) which showed you ovulated so at a guess your cycle this month would be about 28 days give or take?


you should now be on CD 29, so anytime you feel ready

good luck  for a 

let us know when you decided to test


----------



## Tama

Guider - so you will now be having your scan on Monday? Best of luck hun   Really hope it works for you this cycle   . Still looking for that extra time always seems to be one step ahead of me     

KD74 - my scan is 10.40am on Monday. Best of luck hun, here's hoping we have some lovely large follies   How are you feeling? Have you noticed any pains? I've been having them now for a couple of days so   this is good. Let me know who you get on hun xxx

MissDayus- any news? Let us know how you got on. Sending you some   x

Bunny - so sorry about the test   Have they told you what the next steps will be? I've read there are things they can do to un-block tubes so try to stay positive, I know it's easier said than done   You take care and let us know how you are getting on. xx

Daisy- how are you hun? Miss you   Hope everything is okay. Will pm you   xxxxxx 

Laura/Seren - hope you are okay hun xx

Trixxi -Hope you are okay  x

DK - hope you are okay hun  xx

Chilly - how are things with you?  xx

Sunnie - Hope all is well x

Jac - hope you are feeling okay , take care xx

J9 - how are you? x

Clare - how are you hun? Hope you are okay.    xx

Karen - how are you hun? x

Jenny - hope you are okay x

PoDdy -  Hope you are okay x

Chrissy - hey hun, how are you? xx

Fire Opal  -  Hope you are okay x

shooting star - how are you?

Hope29 - hope things are okay with you xx

NG - hello hun, hope you are okay xx

babydust - hope you are okay? x

aasha - how are things with you? x
                            
Mango - hope you are okay hun x

Hope25 - hiya hope you are okay x

As for me it's cd9, time seems to be a little stuck at the moment, on Tuesday I thought it was Wednesday so have been a day ahead of myself all week   Thanks goodness it's Friday. What plans does everyone have? DH and I love our films and there are soooo many to see at the moment, off to watch Terminator this weekend   I am trying to keep busy and not think about Monday and the scan. I want it to be Monday so I know how many follies there are but at the same time I don't want to wish the weekend away  

I've been having pains in the ovary area for the last couple of days, hoping this is a good thing   More than last cycle so I do think this is a good sign. Quick question I was reading a post a week or so ago but now can't find it again!! The person was saying that milk is good for helping the ovary's produce follies/eggs - does anyone know about this? Should I be adding milk to my diet I'm willing to do and try everything to help me get that   

Well better do some work   Really hope you all have wonderful weekend and I look forward to hearing from you. KD74 - loads of luck hun for Monday xxx  

Oh NEWS FLASH.........my new fitflops have arrive in the post  Here's hoping I'm looking like Claudia Schiffer by Monday  

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## trixxi

Hi Girlies  


Hows everyone doing??

Tamsin......... whats fitflops?? good luck for monday  

Guider..........hows you??  Hope DH coping ok this month 

Jenny........ how are you??  

KD............... good luck for monday, hope your ok. 

Well af turned up as predicted  CD30, at least it means my cycle has regulated,  a wee bit confused this cycle, i had no ov symptoms or af symptoms(usually have them week b4) peeing loads and (.)(.) like lead balloons?? Had no pms and have been remarkably sane  slightly confused.

Anyway, onwards and upwards quite like the third time lucky rule so mustering up lots of   for this cycle.  


Hope everyone is well, sending lots of     
                                                   
        
T xx





here goes for another busy month!!


----------



## Tama

Hi Trixxi

Sorry af turned up she is a    

Fitflops are flipflops but they help tone your legs and bum    I love them - will let you know if I'm looking thinner and leaner on Monday  

Best of luck with round 3! Sending you some   

Txx


----------



## trixxi

Oh tama,

Thanks, sound fab, will go and investigate these right now!!  so it wasnt a spelling mistake!! 

AF is a   but I have got off likely this month, so not going to complain too much!!

T xx


----------



## karen-lynne

ladies, How are you all? Sorry Ive been out of touch - my laptop was getting fixed and my girl had a tummy bug but all is well again - well, where did I leave off - update on me.  I had my day 28 blood tests done and they were positive for ovulation!!!!!! I was so excited but also it makes me sad that it took 4 months to work ou and it was me begging for a day 28 that actually discovered it - if I hadnt said anything I'd have never known - thank you ladies you gave me the info - without you I'd still be lost in translation.  Also got my AF - my first AF due to clomid, which again shows that the drugs actually worked this month - unlike others - so BFN but still excited about another round    Im not really sure how to work out my LF, does anyone have any advice? I'm still a bit lost when it comes down to that.  Working nightshift again tonight - fri, sat, sun then wed thurs, fri - all in the name of canada - we are going on 22nd June for 2.5 weeks - so this month I cant get any bloods done - I'll be in canada for day 14, 21, 28 the day I get back should be the day I get my AF if this cycle is anything to go by - wish me luck     took my first dugs last night so    karen is going to nighshift - at least the hot flushes wont disturb my sleep if Im already awake  ha ha ha.

love karen


----------



## Chilly

Hi Girls 

I just spent ages putting a post together and its disappeared  . Gonna try and remember what I had written and try again.

Karen - Congrats on the positive results for ovulation, you must be thrilled. Isn't it frustrating when the docs seem to ignore what you're thinking and feeling, well done for pushing it tho and getting some results that should help with future cycles.

Trixxi - Sorry AF showed up. Good luck for this cycle - like your thinking on 3rd time lucky   .

Tamsin - I have been such a naughty FF i have to say sorry about your BFN and good luck for your scan on Monday all in one go  . I think the pains are a good sign - hopefully that you have got a couple of follies growing nice and big  

MissDayus - Have you decided when to test? Good luck.

Guider - well I finally got some spare time and look what I did - lost my post argh!! Thanks for the offer of sharing tho. Have you got a scan on Monday? Will they be taking your eggs this month? Good luck .

KD74 - Really glad you enjoyed Iceland. Good luck for your scan on Monday hope you will have some nice follies there. Don't beat yourself up about feeling a bit envious, I think we have all probably felt a few pangs of it at some point on our ttc journey. A friend of mine recently announced her 18 year old daughter is pg and my first thought was what the hell am I doing wrong here, stable long term relationship, good jobs , own home etc etc but we have to stay   and believe it will happen for all of us.

Bunny 73 -    , so sorry hun. Hope next tests show there is tx to unblock tubes. When you are ready I hope we can support you on FF in your tx.


Well I have got to the end of the page so I am going to post this one before I lose it again then I am going to try and work out how to get 2 tabs up so I can post and read thread at same. Once I have worked it out I promise to be back and post to the rest of you

xxxxx


----------



## Chilly

Me again lets see if I have more success this time 

Daisy 22 - How are you? Hope you are surviving the 2ww without going  . Have you got a test day in mind?   for a BFP

Sunnieskies - How are you? Wow a scan next week, are you excited?

Clare and J9 - Hope your both ok

Jenny - Hows things? Good news on Purgeon #2.  you get your BFP this month

Serenfach - How are you, hope your final go on clomid is being kind. Sorry to hear about your job worries, have you had any news since your last thread.

Well ladies I have gone back  5 pages so I am sorry to those I haven't posted to. I hope everyone is well.

As for me I am CD12 and since CD 8 I have been getting   bleeding but like old blood more brown than red. Rang clinic and consultant rang me back and said he doesn't think its anything to worry about and is probably a pollop (polyp) but to continue like I will ov. Not sure I am convinced but suppose I will just have to wait and see what happens. Not keen on having any BMS when all thats going on tho but then keep thinking what if hes right and I miss out on another month. I am going  .

Speak to you all soon

xxxx


----------



## bunny73

hey everyone.
Im feeling better now and just wanted to pop on and say a HUGE thankyou for all ur kind words and support, i really appreciate it.
                  

I rang the hosp today and will be getting an appoinment thru the post for my scan next week, it should be at the end of this month, which im pleased about because it gives me something to focus on, and hopefully i will get some answers!! Once iv had the scan i can ring to make an appointment with my consultant!! So onwards and upwards!!  

Well im off on hol 2moro so wont be on for a week!! 
So big hugs to all and thank you agen, 
Bunny xXx


----------



## Pinpin

Hello girls,

I hope it would be ok for me to join this thread?

DH & I have been TTC for 2 years and have 'unexplained infertility'. We're waiting for our first NHS IVF which should be in aug/sept but whilst we're waiting for that we've been to see a private Dr who has given us clomid for the meanwhile  (with scan and trigger injection) to see if this is gonna work for us.
This is our 1st cycle on clomid and tomorrow is day 10 and i'm having the scan to check how many follies and hopefully get the trigger shot...

Pinpin x


----------



## kdb

Hi Pinpin - welcome    You're cycle buddies with me and Tamsin - it's CD10 for us tomorrow as well.  Good luck for the scan!

Tamsin - I googled fitflops and they look great!  What colour did you get?  No twinges for me    and I wonder if 50mg isn't enough to get me functioning.  Maybe no side-effects = no effect??!!  Will be interesting to see the progress, if any, on Monday.  Are the scans internal ultrasounds or external ones done on the belly?

Bunny - have a wonderful holiday!  

Hi Chilly - keep trying, you just never know!  Hope you can stay  

Congrats Karen - good on you for pushing for the extra test!

Guider & Trixxi - have a fabulous weekend   

Hello to everyone else, hope you're feeling healthy and happy 

Fingers crossed that next week brings with it some


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey Everyone

I dont need to test  I came on this morning im absolutly gutted....what did i do wrong?? Im just scared there not going to work     

Nikki xxxx


----------



## reetpetite

hello ladies, are you all well;? CD19 here and am quaking.


----------



## Pinpin

Hi everyone

Thank you KD74, it's great that I'm cycle buddy with you and Tasmin. It means we can watch every twinge we get ! 
I had my scan form this morning and there are 3 follies (2 on right ovary 1 is 11 mm and 1 is 13mm and 1 on left  is 11mm). Dr said they're too small yet to inject the ovitrelle so will rescan on wednesday to see if they're big enough then. Apparently they grow by 1 mm/day and we need them to be 18mm.

He also said i have PCO which none had told me before. The report from the scan i had done on the NHS says everything ok on both ovaries. He reckons that PCO can affect egg maturity (i.e. that sometimes it means eggs are released too soon, before they've had a chance to mature and therefore conception doesn't occur. At least now i'm on clomid with scan and ovitrelle I know theat i'll be releasing mature eggs  

Niki sorry to hear your AF arrived   I'm sure you have not done anything wrong though so don'tbeat yourself up ok ?  

It'll take me a while to get to know everyone's story and where they're at sorry bear with me  

Pinpin x


----------



## serenfach

Ello girlies    Nope, no news about my job yet, but heyho.. what will be an all that     It's my birthday today, so I;m off out with the girls soon. The 3 I am going out with are all new mothers.. I'm hoping and praying they can find something ELSE to talk about other than their newborns    

Hope everyone is doing ok? I've not had chance to read back, sorry.. I hope everyone's hangin' in there!  


Is anyone else exoeriencing crazy thunder and lightning?? It's FAB here! I'm a bit of a geek weather freak.. LOVE storms!!!! 


Catch you all soon.. keep safe, girls Xx

ps - Hi Pinpin.. welcome


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

Sorry I have not been on for a while and have not read up yet. Here is an update from me.

Visited con today who was lovely and gave me the go ahead to start treatment for baby no2. Has prescribed northerhisterone(sp?) to take 3 times a day for 10 days, then bleed 5-10 days after stopping. Then have clomid to take from day 2-6 of cycle and monitoring scan around day 12-14. Then HCG injection if follicles are ok. So thats a fairly clear plan. 

Started initial tablets today.

Excited and nervous

SS


----------



## kdb

Happy birthday Laura!!!!!!!

 

I hope this last round of Clomid brings you an extra special birthday pressie


----------



## Tama

Laura - hope you are having a great night xx

Just a quick one from me tonight. I'm on the laptop in bed and dh has turned out the lights, can only just make out the keys  

Sending loads of      to you all and   for some more  really soon.

Take care Tamsin xx


----------



## JW3

SF - hope you had a great birthday   

Chilly - that bleeding stuff sounds weird, before I went on clomid I had lots of weird mid-cycle bleeding and clots was a right pain.  Are you getting scans this cycle?    hope it goes away soon.

KD74 - good luck for that scan   

Well another bfn for me so starting on Puregon#3 tomorrow.  Feeling quite positive that it will work soon   

Jenny
xx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for thr Bday wishes, girls 

Good luck for the scan, *KD*.. sending you lots of  vibes.

Good luck to you too, *Jenny*.. it's GREAT to read you're feeling so positive! 

*Tama*.. sending you some extra  vibes for this cycle 

Rotten news about af turning up, Missdayus, but it's done now.. time to move on and get your  back up to speed for your next cycle! 

Hi to the rest of you ttc nuts in here  

My update: I've been having ov pain for the past 2 days on and off, 2 raging headaches, some hot flushes and tiredness on a grand scale.. I've barely moved off the couch today.. my eyes just don't want to stay open lol [I feel soooo lazy!] We decided that I wouldn't chart temps this month, I need a month off the constant focus on ttc.. we both do. I'm keeping an eye on my dates and any se etc, but otherwise just trying to relax and treat ttc as more like a natural process - while trying to have some fun, too! 

It's mighty quiet in here last couple days.. hope everyone is ok  

Laura Xx


----------



## kdb

Aloha ladies - just a quickie before I dash to the gym (running late as always)!

Thanks SF and Jenny, hope you had a good Monday  

Feeling a bit   after this morning's scan...  Today is CD12 and I have two follies on the right ovary, one 14mm and the other (I think!?) was 10mm.

Unfortunately the womb lining is only 3.9mm  

First Clomid cycle so not sure whether I will OV.  Right now I am not feeling v confident about 1) the womb lining, and 2) progesterone levels (never been tested), so am thinking I will spend the ££ to get the follicle monitoring 'package' which covers me for two more scans (CD15 and 19).

This would help confirm I've OV'd and also give us a better indication of which day to do the blood test.  (At the moment we're guessing and will test on CD26.)  Also saves us asking the same Qs next cycle if nothing happens this cycle.

I know there are lots of (natural) ways to improve the womb lining / blood flow, etc so will focus on that this week.

Sorry to blabber and run, will catch up this evening as DH is in Germany.

Tamsin - how did your scan go today


----------



## Tama

Hi  

Pinpin- welcome to the thread. So KD74, me and you are all cycle buddies   Glad your scan went well, let us know how you get on on Wednesday. I'm sure they will have all grown   xx

Guider - did you have a scan today? Really hope it went okay xx   

KD74 - well there are two follies and they grow about 1mm each day so there is time for the 14mm to grow. WIll they scan you again in a few days? Also will you have an hCG injection too? My scan was okay, also two follies 17mm & 18mm so they gave me the jab and told us to get busy! Hope you are okay    Have pm'd you xxx

MissDayus- hope you are okay? x

Bunny - how are things with you? 

Daisy- how are you hun? Hope you are okay hun??  xxxxxx 

Laura - glad you had a nice Birthday. Hope you are okay hun xx

Trixxi -Hope you are okay   x

DK - hope you are okay hun   xx

Chilly - how are things with you?  xx

Sunnie - Hope all is well x

Jac - hope you are feeling okay , take care xx

J9 - how are you? x

Clare - how are you hun? Hope you are okay.    xx

Karen - how are you hun? x

Jenny - hope you are okay x

PoDdy -  Hope you are okay x

Chrissy - hey hun, how are you? xx

Fire Opal  -  Hope you are okay x

shooting star - how are you?

Hope29 - hope things are okay with you xx

NG - hello hun, hope you are okay xx

babydust - hope you are okay? x

aasha - how are things with you? x
                           
Mango - hope you are okay hun x

Hope25 - hiya hope you are okay x


Well it's cd12 for me, had my scan this morning. I have two follies one 17mm and the other 18mm with a 9mm lining. Praying that it's third time lucky for us and we catch an egg or two this month    > Hope you are all okay. Take care

Tamsin xxx


----------



## JW3

KD74    there is still plenty of time for your 14mm follicle to get big enough, they can grow 2mm a day    I am praying for you.  Sounds like the extra scans would be good, if the womb lining is still low maybe they will move you onto another treatment.  I found drinking 3 litres of water a day helped with my womb lining. 

Tamsin - good news about your scan, good luck   

Hi SF    - month of all the charting sounds good, hope it works for you    , yep it is quiet in here isn't it?

Well I was at the clinic this morning for my cd2 scan.  Strange news my progesterone last time was only 30.4 so on the low side which is strange because so far its been good, bit of a downer on an otherwise good cycle.  Well this is round 7 of OI and after number 8 its IVF for us, getting nearer to reality.

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Jenny,
I know each clinic is different, but mine said 30 would indicate one eggy was released, or would indicate that ov did occur.  I got anywhere from 30 to 170 on my prog tests whilst also having tracking scans and trigger jab.

Keep your chin-up    and if it does come to having IVF, you will actually feel relieved....sounds weird, but it was like a weight lifted for me, as it felt like a truely positive step in 5 years of BFN's.  It was like 'well, this isn't gunna happen naturally, so we need some help please'  

You have a few more chances before it comes to that anyway.     for a BFP for you.

PoDdy


----------



## trixxi

Evening ladies............

Feeling pretty good today, must be all this lovely sun!!!!

Thought i'd just come and share some    

Hope everyones doing okay?

  Hey SF,  so your a crazy gemini like me .  Glad you had a good birthday, mine was last wednesday and af arrived, talk about grrreat timing!!!  

wheres all the   ??

T xx


----------



## kdb

Tamsin, I am *so* thrilled for you    and thanks for the PM    Yes, have made an exec decision (while DH is away) that I'll do the full round of scans this cycle which means one on Thursday + poss also a third on Monday.  Nope, no hcg (yet) although I have asked about it.  Enjoy your  

Thanks Jenny, I usually manage 2 litres a day (much more when I do a spin class!) and will buy some pineapple juice tomorrow! LOL... Need to open the packet of brazil nuts in the cupboard, and continue with abdominal massage every night.  CD2 seems really early for your scan - what are they trying to see?  Hope you can stay  for #3.  Maybe this recent lower prog level is just a blip.  Were things especially stressful or busy when you had the bloods done?

Hi Trixxi - glad the sun is shining in Scotland - it's not down here!

Laura - how was your birthday night out?  Get up to any mischief?  

SS - welcome (back) to Clomid!

Hi Pinpin - great results for a CD8 scan.  Sending you lots of  for follie and lining growth.  Just noticed you're the same as me - ie, NHS scan didn't show PCO but a private consultant made the dx.

Chilly - has the bleeding stopped?  Hope you're feeling better  

Clare - how are you?

Hi PoDdy, Reet, Guider, Bunny, Sunnie, Daisy, Clare, Chrissy, StrawberryJam, FO and all the other lovely FF     

Must away to bed now zzzzzz

 to you all 

Kerryn


----------



## JW3

Poddy - thanks for the info      I can always rely on your words of wisdom 

Hi Trixxi  

KD74 - the day 2 scan is to check for any cysts before starting, my clinic are really thorough and won't let me start any tx until I've had a cd2 scan.


----------



## Chilly

Morning Ladies

KD74 - Good Luck for your second scan this week. i am sure the follies will get to the right size in time   .

Tamsin - Brilliant news on your scan, hope this cycle is the one for you.

Jenny - Good Luck this cycle   . your clinic sounds great!!

Laura - Hope you had a fab birthday weekend.

As for me I have called the clinic again as still bleeding and it is def getting heavier. Also started getting cramps so pretty sure it is now AF. Been told not allowed to take clomid anymore and am going to have to wait for an appointment with the top consultant there  . Will probably be ages. Just been told to chart cycles in the meantime (did say I have been doing that for 2 years!!) so bit of a waiting game for us now.

Feel a bit low as feel we are back to square one and it took ages to get any sort of tx in the first place.

Best of Luck to everyone and will be popping in still to see what you are all up to if thats ok.

xxxx


----------



## JW3

Chilly -     what a pain about having to wait.  When I first had the problem with my AF (basically I was getting it every other week, like 1 week on one week off it was terrible) I started going to acupuncture just so I felt like I was doing something, it didn't work for me but I have heard it does work for others.  I ended up claiming on my Bupa cover from work and they paid for me to see a consultant to investigate the problem - don't know if you have anything like this?  In any case had you thought about seeing your consultant privately if you want to speed things up?  I have paid to see mine after the Bupa stopped covering things and me & DH thought it was well worth it, and the consultant then got me on this NHS scheme I am on now.


----------



## JPSCoey

Will be getting ready to go to hh and see Dr Lavery tomorrow.... Hope he will do as my usual consultant Mr T was going to and make a decision based on my laparoscopy results about where to go now, not just say keep trying....
Has clomid been successful for many on here? They say of the 70-80% that ovulate on it, 30-60% get a bfp within 6 months. Could this be accurate?


----------



## Tama

Afternoon All,

Well after being so positive and yesterdays results I'm having a pants day. Found out that my cousin is pg and it only took 6 months. Spent most of the day   and feeling sorry for myself. I know I'm not the only one and in a better position than some but feel really low.

Sorry for the negative post ladies. I'll sort myself out and come back with some positive vibes. Really hope you are all okay.

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach

Evening girls 

*Tama*.. chin up, sweetie. Sending you a ton  vibes and 

*Trixxi*..  Yep, a crazy Gemini lol.. bugger about af turning up for you on your Bday though  Hope you had at least some enjoyment and lots of wonderful cards and pressies! 

*Jenny*.. yeah, IVF is getting closer for us, too. I know what you mean.. it's a reality check alright! - but a positive one at that 

*KD*.. thanks, babe  I had a brilliant Bday weekend. Sending you a lots of  vibes to help those lovely follies grow!

*chilly*  Patience is something I would have to buy [if I could] because I certainly don't have it in any sort of abundance. It's frustrating to feel that everything is going backwards, I know, but you've come this far.. stay  for the coming cons.. you might be back at the tx before you know it 

Hi SS, Poddy, JPS and everyone else here [and those of you lurking!  .. ] I hope you're all doing okay, girls


----------



## trixxi

Evening crazy ladies  

Anyone else had dry eyeballs??!!  When i get up in the morning its actually sore to blink 

Is this a se?? 
Promise this is real question, not been on the vino!!!

SF.......yes i had a lovely bday thxs,  yes shi*ty af turned up but it meant i could celebrate my birthday properly!! every cloud and all that!!  

Jenny............hows your tx going??

Tama....... dont be sorry hunni we all feel like that sometimes  

JPS............  good luck for tomorrow 

Chilly.........    take care  

KD.............. sound like you have an action plan, go girl!!! 


  

hi to anyone i might have missed 

T xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Still struggling to keep up.

Tama - Hang in there as your scan results look really good

kd74 - Sounds like you have made an excellent decision. It means that you will have a clear uderstanding of whats going on across the whole cycle. I have 2 scans per cycle usually.

JPSC - There are quite a few success stories with clomid and I was blesed enough to be one of them. I am about to start trying again with clomid.

Well, on d4 of norterhisterone and all seems well. Really want this to hurry up so I can start the clomid

SS


----------



## NG

hi girls!

i have been away for a while, sorry.  i got totally lost in here for a while because there are so many of us - please don't take that as bad as it is good there are so many of us for support - but i wasn't feeling like a very good ff as i was unable to post to you all personally, so please don't take offence if i still don't manage    i have still been trying to pop in now and again to keep up with all your stories.  Tama and Laura have persuaded me to come back and post again so thanks  

well an update on my cycle - i am on my 4th round of clomid and on cd25 so far.  had prog bloods taken yesterday and will get the results tomorrow.  not too worried about results as i have ov'd each month so far and had the usual twinges this month again.  s/e not been too bad this month, was extremely tired at the weekend.  i have had a few stomach cramps today, and serious indegestion this afternoon.  don't normally get cramps before af arrives, and it's too early for af yet (round1 31 days, round2 32 days and round3 28 days), but trying to not read into anything too much.

Tama - glad to here you have two good follies, well done you!  don't worry about feeling   we all feel the same when we find out someone else has fallen preg so easy.  you will be ok  

SS - good luck with clomid when you start  

trixxi - nope not had dry eyeballs  lol! i've not heard of that s/e before, but you never know. clomid seems to get the blame for everything else so we should just add it to the list  

Laura, jenny, JPSCoey, chilly, kd74, PoDdy, pinpin and anyone else i have missed - Hi  

Jac & Chrissy - hope all is well with our two preg ladies!


----------



## Tama

Want to send a BIG thank you to you all, yesterday was a Tama meltdown day   but you all really cheered me up. Thank you  

NG - Soooooo glad you have come back to say hi   . It's so nice to see you back. Really   that this is your month hun. Just posted on the other thread to you as well, didn't see this until after   . Really hope this is your month for a  and best of luck for the results today   xx

Trixxi - oh my word YES I get the dry eyeballs thing too in the morning and like you say it hurts to blink! I do think this must be a s/e as I've never had it before   Another weird and wonderful s/e to add to the Clomid wall of fame   . Thanks for the kind words. Sending you some   for this month hun xx

SS - try not to worry about keeping up   . Hope you get started on Clomid soon and that you soon get your   xx

Laura - thanks for the support babe   . Glad you are not having a bad time with Clomid and really hope it's 5th time lucky for you hun    xx

JPSCoey - welcome to the thread. I've seen these figures too, can't remember where!  Do you know if you'll be starting Clomid? When is your appointment to find out? Best of luck hun xx

Chilly so sorry hun that you are having to wait to find out what the next step will be     . Really hope a slot opens up for you and they can get you in soon. I have to say that when I was waiting for an appointment I found out the cons secs name and called her and said to let me know if someone dropped out, she was very good and did call me when someone cancelled, so maybe worth having a go at that. But then I'm pushy   Best of luck hun, let us know how you get on xxxx


Kerryn-n how are you my cycle buddy? Have been thinking about you and sending some    vibes your way for tomorrow, really   that the follies and lining have grown for you hun. I'm sure they have   Will PM you later xxx

Pinpin - really hope the 2nd scan goes okay today hun, best of luck and sending you loads of    let us know how you get on xxx

Jenny - how are you feeling hun and more news on this cycle? Really hope things are okay. Sending you some   xx

Reet - how are things with you babe, any news yet? Sending you some   xx

MissDayus- hope you are okay? x

Bunny - how are things with you? 

Daisy- how are you hun? Hope you are okay hun??  xxxxxx 

DK - hope you are okay hun  xx

Sunnie - Hope all is well x

Jac - hope you are feeling okay , take care xx

J9 - how are you? x

Clare - how are you hun? Hope you are okay.    xx

Karen - how are you hun? x

PoDdy -  Hope you are okay x

Chrissy - hey hun, how are you? xx

Fire Opal  -  Hope you are okay x

Hope29 - hope things are okay with you xx

babydust - hope you are okay? x

aasha - how are things with you? x
                            
Mango - hope you are okay hun x

Hope25 - hiya hope you are okay x

As for me it's the start of the 2ww I'm feeling much better today and   that this will be the month   .

Tamsin xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Ladies,
I am so sorry I havn't been on for ages. Our internet was down again! Have a new modem comming on friday, so hopefully better then!!

I managed to get on at work on saturday and wrote a long reply but my bleep went off so didn't get to post it! When I got back to the computer someone had logged me off.

I am on dh's laptop on mobile internet. reception is not very good!! I am going to post this so you know that I am still alive and thinking of all my lovely fertility friends. I'm gonna have a read through all that I have missed and try and do some personals.

As for me on cd10 of 4th cycle of clomid. feeling quite good.

Lots of love to you all
Daisy


----------



## Tama

So glad you are back Daisy    I've sent you a pm hun. Speak soon. xxx


----------



## Chilly

Feeling a lot better today. Thanks for your replies girls  .

Going to wait for Nurse to call in next couple of weeks and then based on what she says we will decide where to go from there. I was hoping they would offer me a clomid alternative but don't think the Nurse I see can make that call. 

Jenny/Tamsin - Thanks for your ideas on how to speed things up. I have asked before about paying for tests privately to speed the process up but was told I wasn't able to switch between private and NHS and not really keen on starting private if I don't have to.

Hopefully in a couple of weeks we will know a bit more what time frame we are looking at so just going to try and not think about it till I get the call.

Hope everyone else is ok

xxxx


----------



## NG

well just phoned docs a wee while ago to get progesterone results, and great news 65.7! the highest it has been yet    hoping and praying   so much for this month, but don't want to get my hopes up too much.

Tama - just replied to you on the other thread   glad to hear you are feeling better today.  i seem to have one big meltdown day each month, usually just when dh gets back from offshore - sure he wants to jump on the next helicopter out of here  

welcome back Daisy! hope everything going ok for you this cycle  

chilly - hope you don't have to wait too long for an appointment  


NG x


----------



## Tama

NG - thats wonderful news hun    Really hope that you get your  it's looking good hun. I normally have a meltdown at the end of the month but since the hCG injections I normally get one mid-cycle too. My DH would love a helicopter to escape on you'll have to send your dh via Suffolk    xx

Chilly - glad you are feeling a little better today. I'm sure they will get things sorted out for you really soon. xx

T xx


----------



## babydust1811

Hi all

Well today is CD12 for me, had us scan today, good news 3 follicles, 18mm, 11mm and 16mm, and womb lining very good, time for some fun with dh, never got this far before so dont really no what to expect etc, just praying this could be it.

hope everyone is ok.

just a quick question, how do you write about yourself that is on everyones replies icant work out how to do it


----------



## trixxi

everyone...............

Tama............. thanks for the reply  so its not just me thinking im going  .  It is the weirdest phenomenon I have experienced so far but delighted im not alone 

Hi babydust............. congrats on the good results    time to get busy   !!! good luck for this cycle 

NG.......... great results!!!  stay  

Chilly...............    stay   ..

Daisy.........  good luck for this cycle.

SS........... just wanted to say hi,  some people are great at big huge posts others like me just do what i can when i can, theres no right and wrong, whatever works for you,  we are all here for each other, good, bad, long and short!! 



Update from me.........still feeling quite good (sane)  long may it continue   Apart from the eyeball thing? !!

Hi to all i've missed  

Txx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls
sorry not been on for few weeks been up and down with lots of nausea and tiredness and been away to visit family been a mad few weeks.
But back to reality now.

Hope you all keeping well bet got loads to catch up on

I am fine got my scan date for the end of the month cant wait now its still all awaiting game once you pregnant but it all has to be worth it in the end.


Had lots of nausea but coping with it

Been to visit family in stoke so had few late nights cant cope with that anymore but was nice to catch up with all the family

I am doing the race for life this weekend but walking it as cant run it this year not with bambino on way so hope weather stays good for us on sunday

Take care
i will have  a read and catch up

love
chrissyxxx


----------



## Shooting star

Chrissy - The waiting is hard even when pg isn't it.

Trixi - thanks, that makes me feel better about my rather short posts.

Babydust - sounds great for this cycle  

Tama - Where abouts in Suffolk are you? I spent much of my childhood on a caravan site called 'the moon and sixpence' near Woodbridge and Walderingfield.

SS


----------



## serenfach

Just a quickie.. got an early start at the office today..

I've been having what I _think_ is a se, but I'm not sure. If I sit down for more than a few minutes, when I get up it feels as though my whole lower abdomen is tightening/pulling - like I've pulled every muscle from one side to the other. I don't remember pulling a muscle at any point and I haven't lifted anything even remotely heavy.. I can't think what I might have done?? Only thing I can think is that it might be an se, because it started a few days after my ov pains stopped [had ov pains for a week or so]

Anyone had this?? 

Thanks.. and have a good day all 
Laura Xx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Sorry not posted for about a week. Been mad busy at work and was at a wedding this weekend. I promise to log on tonight, read back & send a proper message!

In the meantime guys, I need your help please.... My fertility nurse is on holiday so I can't ask her. As most of you know I had a bit of a strange cycle last time. Took my Provera & only had a v light AF. Had my scan & trigger jab but it was a BFN but no AF showed up. Waited till 3 1/2 wks after trigger jab & then took Provera again. I've been summoned to consultant on Monday to discuss what happened, where to go next, poss future treatments. 

Anyway, AF started yesterday afternoon & it was quite painful (like it used to be when I had AF's). Tmi coming up here - it had quite a few clots in like when I had my miscarriage. Called my Mum & she thought it was probably a good thing as I only had v light AF last time & maybe clearling my system out! So I relaxed. However AF has stopped after only half a day! It has come a couple of days earlier than normal on Provera so should I wait a few days and see if anything else arrives or should I start my Clomid. Normally clinic says day 1 is 1st full day of bleeding but if AF stopped already do I take Clomid tonight day 2 or do I count today as day 1? I'm soo confused!!

Thanks everyone
Clare


----------



## Tama

Morning all

Clare - sorry things are up in the air for you again hun. Okay when I get my af I get a day or two of v light spotting followed (normally) by one or two days of heavy af, then back to spotting. I would say if youhave had a heavy bleed that today would be your day 2 and to take the Clomid. Do you have any spotting at the moment? I'm no doctor but that's what I would do. Hope this helps a little?! Let us know how you get on hun    xxx

Laura - can't say I've had those feelings after sitting down and then getting up but I do get pulling feelings after Ov. I have had pulling and twinge type pains after Ov on Clomid, I think this may have something to do with the Clomid over stimulating everything so you are getting a double dose of what you would normally get without the Clomid. What cd are you on now? Sorry I can't be more help babe. xx

SS - I'm in Hintlesham which is just outside Ipswich near Hadleigh. We moved here 2 years ago and just love Suffolk. We've been doing up our house so have not had much time to explore the coast but it is meant to be lovely. How are things moving along for you any sign of af so you can start Clomid? Best of luck hun xx

Sorry ladies computer has gone nuts will have to post this and continue on a new post?!


----------



## Tama

Sorry no idea what was wrong just wouldn't let me type anymore?!  

Okay so where was I?....

Babydust- wow!!!!     Great news hun   So you and dh have to get lots of BMS in over the next few days that's the fun part   Wishing you loads of luck babe   xx

Chrissy- glad you are okay hun. Bet it was nice to spend some time with family catching up. Best of luck for the scan babe. Sending you loads of   xx

Trixxi- the eye thing is totally odd. I can only think that clomid can dry up cm so guess it can dry up other things too   I've upped my water to 3l a day now fingers crossed that will give me a bit extra for my dry eyeballs   How do you feel other than the dry eye? Sending you loads of   xx

Daisy - soooo glad you are back on-line hun. Really hoping this is your month babe. Have pm'd you xx  

Pinpin & KD74 - hope my cycle buddies are okay. How did the scans go?   it was good news. Let me know. xxx

Well I did long posts yesterday but you never know I may sneak back on later to see how you are all doing. I'm cd15 today, have had some pains in the ovary area and lots of pulling but I guess that is just everything being larger than normal.  I've also had a headache which is now a migraine, oh joy so I'm having the day off. Didn't get up until 10.45!!!!   but feel sooo much better for the sleep. 
Sending loads of   to everyone and   and   for some  xx

Will check in later to see how the scans went KD & Pinpin   

Tamsin xxx


----------



## NG

babydust - wow, 3 follies!  well done you  .  here's hoping you catch one of them - or maybe two  

chrissy - sorry you've been suffering with nausea, but it will all be worth it! i'm sure you (as we all would) would go through anything for the end result! hope you feel better soon and good luck for the scan, bet you can't wait to see your baby on the screen how exciting!

Laura - what cd are you on?  i have been having serious cramps and pulling in lower abdomen too not necessarily after getting up because i get them while i am sitting too.  i'm cd27 today.  i don't usually get cramps before af only during heaviest days and they are not usually as bad as what i am having just now.  some of them really take my breath away.  hoping its good news and not just se  

Clare - is there no-one else at the clinic you can speak to about this?  this seems quite strange, only half a day.  did you have periods before starting clomid? were they really short too?  i really don't know what advice i can give, sorry  

Tama - how's the 2ww going, i am so fed up! just want to test and know either way, but at the same time i don't want to   must stay away from the pee sticks  

to everyone else - hi, hope you are all ok


----------



## Shooting star

Tama - no sign of AF cos i am still taking the norterhisterone until next Tue so cant start clomid for a little while. Waiting is so hard! I have been to Ipswich many times, in fact we got both our puppies from a breeder there.

SS


----------



## JW3

Chrissy - great to hear from you     , hope you are well, good luck for the scan at the end of the month, pls let us know how you get on   

Hello everyone else   

just working this morning then off for a whole week, so will be back then for personals and catching up properly

Have a great day/weekend,

Jenny
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi BabyDust - to add a signature:

- go to "profile" in the menu at the top of the page (you need to be logged in to see your profile)
- then left hand side under 'modify profile' click "forum profile information"
- then in the 'signature' box you can write a little about yourself, your DH, and your TTC journey.


----------



## Tama

Hope you are all well. Just a quick post from me coz I should be working  

Kerryn - how are things with you babe. Great news about the 20mm follies that is fab   I'm sure the lining with thicken up over the next few days. Try to stay positive, I know this is easier said than done, I'm sending you loads of   . I've pm'd you too.   xx

SS - what kind of dogs do you have? DH and I have two springer's - they are nuts   I'm sure that next week will come round soon and you'll be on your way with Clomid. Just remember to drinks lots of water and I'd take then in the evening so if you do get s/e you are at home and in bed. Best of luck hun   xx

Daisy - hope you have your internet sorted out babe. How are you feeling any s/e yet? I've pm'd you. Hope to catch up soon.   xx

Jenny - enjoy your week off hun. Take care xx

NG - thinking of you hun and   that next week brings with it a  for you. Try to stay away from the pee sticks or we'll have to send in the   . Sending you loads of luck and   for your BFP xxx

Clare - how are you feeling? Any more af or has it really stopped now. Did you start the Clomid yesterday? Hope things are ok   xx

Babydust - hope you are okay and enjoying the    xx

Trixxi - you okay hun? Hope the eyes are okay. I woke up this morning with dry eyeballs and a dry mouth, it was like I'd been drinking but haven't had a drop in 4 weeks   xx

Pinpin - haven't heard from you in a few days hope all is well with you hun. Let us know how you are getting on. xx

Chrissy - hope you are feeling better hun. Take it easy xx

Laura - how are the cramps, still getting them? I've been having them too for the last couple of days and now to top it off I've got WIND (sorry TMI) but my word where does it come from!!!! Hope you are okay xx

Chilly - how are you feeling. Any progress? Sending you some   x

To all you ladies below hope you are all okay and that things are going okay for you all. Sending you all some   

Reet 
MissDayus
Bunny 
DK 
Jac 
J9 
Karen 
PoDdy Fire Opal  
Hope29 
aasha                          
Mango 
Hope25

Well got a bit carried away with this post, oops! As for me it's cd16 I've been having cramping and loads of wind (sorry TMI), another wonderful s/e from Clomid me thinks!! Apart from that not much to report. I'm smiling and trying to stay positive. It's almost the weekend and I have pizza for dinner  

Hope you all have wonderful weekends. Here is a little dance for us all........ 

                                                     

 YOU ARE NOT WELCOME   


Babydust and luck to you all

Tamsin xxx


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone 

Finished my second round of clomid on the 10th so im praying and hoping i get a   this time round, what happens if the clomid does not work as i know im ovulating but what if i dont fall preg

Thanks

Nikki


----------



## Tama

Hi Nikki

How many cycles of clomid did the cons/doctor tell you you'd have? I'd guess you'd have 3-6 rounds (if needed) and they would then dicuss with you what to do next. I think kit depends on your age/test results etc and the PCT but I'd think maybe IUI or IVF would be next but I'm not a doctor. Good luck for this month hun. 

Tamsin x


----------



## Shooting star

Nikki - good luck for this cycle. They may give you up to nine cycles in some areas. They also sometimes change the dose. Are you having HCG injections? 

Tama - I have Kerry Blue Terriers (People have not usually heard of them!) I like Springers but the warning is in the title!!!! They remind me of little Tiggers. One advantage of Kerries is that they dont moult (sp?)

Hi to everyone else and hope all are well

SS


----------



## MissDayus2B

Nah im not hun, i have blood tests every 21 days, but when they told me i have ovulated does that mean that the egg has been able to go to my womb??

Nikki


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!

I have a new modem- so I'm back good and proper now!! 

I have really missed you all! Will do my best to catch up but sorry if i've missed anything or anyone!!

Hi MissDayus2B, Ovulation means that a follicle has burst and released an egg. usually into your fallopian tube. I get 6 rounds of clomid then onto IUI. I think like tamsin says it depends on the PCT and your personal situation. I hope this month works for you.

Hi shooting star. How is the norterhisterone going? Hope   turns up soon so you can start clomid hon.

Hi Tamsin,   Hope you enjoy the pizza- yummy!! Hope the wind is a bit better!!!!!!!! .

Hi Kerryn. How is the clomid going? Hope the 1st cycle is treating you well. Hope you had some lovely follies.


Hi Jenny, a whole week off work- sounds like heaven. Are you doing anything special?


Hi Ng   on the progesterone results!! Thats fantastic news! I hope this month brings your  .

Hi Clare, I am really sorry but I'm not sure how to answer your question. I would have thought if you were bleeding it would be day 1. How strange it stopped after 1/2 day . I think you should ring your clinic, even if your nurse is away then someone else should be able to answer your question. Hope you get some help. 

Hi Laura, yes I have had some pulling pains in my lower abdomen between OV and AF last couple of cycles. I cant say that they were severe enough to really bother me though. Only very mild I would say. I hope the clomid has been kinder to you this month.

Hi Chrissy, good luck with the race for life- you make sure you take care of yourself and that little bambino. Please let us know how you get on with the scan- have been thinking of you. Hope the nausea is better soon .

Hi Trixxi, I have dry eyes in the morning 2! i think mine is related to hayfever though and as zita says no antihistamines- i think i just have to put up with it. Hope the eyes are a better soon.


Hi baby dust,   on the follies. To change your profile click on profile, then forum information, if you scroll down you will see a section for adding your signature. Dont ask me about tickers though- I have tried lots of time but they dont show up!!!!!!!!! Hope you have been getting busy with dh 

Hi Chilly,  . Sorry you are having such a rotten time. I hope your appointment comes through quickly so you can sort out whats going on. xx

Hi Pipin, I too have PCOS. I understand it can come and go though which is why its sometimes not seen on scan.   on the follicles- that is really great news. Have you had your jab now? good luck with the 2ww 

Hi reetpetite, on your last post you were cd 19- any news yet? any sign of a    .

Hi Bunny73, hope your having a lovely holiday.

Hi Karen,   on the blood results. Glad you finally got it sorted. So we are fellow night shift workers!! Are you a nurse 2? Really hope you enjoy Canada!!!

Hi Guider, How are you? How is the treatment going?

Hi DK, How are you? Hope your OK. I am thinking of you  

Hi to.....
PoDdy 
Fire Opal  
Jac                                                  
Hope29 
aasha                                
Mango    
Hope25 
Sunnieskies 

Hope your all Ok.

As for little old me. I have hayfever- sore eyes and sneezing!! Zita warns against antihistamines- drys things up. (sorry tmi). Had acupuncture today and she tried to treat it- made it a bit better but still look like I have been crying for days!!

I am cd 12 today and as last cycle was 26 days I think today is the day!!!! Am off to find dh!!! . That is if he still fancies me- I look awfull with my red blotchy face!!  I guess we'll just have to turn the lights off!!!  


Lots of luck and babydust to you all!!!

Daisy


----------



## NG

Hi girls

Laura - how are your stomach cramps now?  mine seem to have died down, they were at the worst tuesday to thursday cd25-27.

Tama - i'm with you on the wind! i don't know what goes on but every cycle in the 2ww i get serious wind, where does it come from??  

Nikki - fingers crossed for a BFP for you, try and stay positive   how many rounds of clomid have you been prescribed?

ss - well done you on getting dogs that don't moult!!   i have two dalmatians and can't believe the amount of hair that comes of them, i'm surprised they have any left  

Daisy - hope you and your dh are busy   good luck for this cycle.  i normally suffer from hayfever too, but i seem to have escaped it this year so far (thought it was starting a few weeks ago and turned out to be a cold  ) can't imagine coping without antihistamines.  is there not any natural/herbal remedies you can take? you should be able to use the eye drops, which might help a little.

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok  

well i am totally fed up waiting.  i'm not normally too bad on the 2ww but since my prog levels were so good this month i am feeling really positive.  i want to test so bad, but i must stay away from the pee sticks until i am late!


----------



## Shooting star

NG - Not long now and your cycle does sound really positive. Yep no moulting is great although I love the look of Dalmations because of the film. I guess the film was both a blessing and a curse to the breed!

Daisy - Norterhisterone fine - 4 days left. I have ben taking it 3 times a day for what will be 10 days. Once I stop how long should it be before AF arrives? Does anyone know or have personal experience?

Tama - how are you today?

SS


----------



## NG

yes it was a bit of a curse to the breed as a lot of them end up in rescue centers needing rehomed as people can't cope with them.  they are really lively dogs that need a lot of excercise and are difficult to train.  my two are a handful but i wouldn't be without them, they have gotten me through a few dark days in this ttc lark.

i've not had any experience of norterhisterone, but for my first cycle i had to take provera first to bring on af.  i presume it is the same kind of thing.  i have taken provera a few times in the past and af has usually arrive 3 - 5 days after taking the last tablet.


----------



## serenfach

Ello all 

Nice to see you back, *Daisy *  How's things??

*NG*.. your Prog result is brilliant news, babe!  Good luck! As for me, yep my cramps eased and have now gone.. had a wierd nasty ache in my right ovary [that area, anyway] yesterday evening but it didn't last long.. don't know what that was  Oh, and stay AWAY from them pee sticks!  

How be the eyeballs, *trixxi*?  What a bizzare se to have! - but then I suppose no se is truly 'bizzare' from Clomid  Hope it's not too much of a bother Xx

*Tama*.. everything ok? How are you feeling this cycle? 

*Jenny*.. you got a whole week off?! I am SO envious   have some YOU time babe, and try to do only what relaxes you 

Good news on your results, *Karen*.. enjoy your time away!  

*Clare*..  my first cycle on Clomid saw my af last 1 days and then poof! - it was done and dusted. Very strange, as I have a 5 day bleed and always have. I wouldn't worry about it.. the drug can affect everyone differently and not have the same se as previous cycles etc. My third af for example was incredibly heavy and painful for the full 5 days - again, not the 'norm' for me.

*Hi* to everyone else.. sending out some  for those who might need it and  to us all!!!!


----------



## bendybird

Hello ladies 

I was wondering if i could join you?

Started my first round of clomid a few weeks ago and im now on CD16! 

I had two ectopic's- leaving me with only one tube which turned out to be blocked. 9 months of clomid- didn't know my tubes was blocked- wish they had checked it before hand! All 9 cycles were bfn. HSG showed blocked tube, 3 IVF's and third time lucky had a beautiful baby boy who is my life! Natural bfp October but miscarried at 9 weeks. FET transfer in Feb ut unfortunalty a bfn.  Have 8 frosies stored.
So had my tube tested last month just to see if anything had changed and found out that it was unblocked     so here I'am again on Clomid hoping for another miracle 

It would be lovely to get to know you all- im going to have a little read back over the last few pages now!

Lots of      for everyone!


----------



## MissDayus2B

NG said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Laura - how are your stomach cramps now? mine seem to have died down, they were at the worst tuesday to thursday cd25-27.
> 
> Tama - i'm with you on the wind! i don't know what goes on but every cycle in the 2ww i get serious wind, where does it come from??
> 
> Nikki - fingers crossed for a BFP for you, try and stay positive  how many rounds of clomid have you been prescribed?
> 
> ss - well done you on getting dogs that don't moult!!  i have two dalmatians and can't believe the amount of hair that comes of them, i'm surprised they have any left
> 
> Daisy - hope you and your dh are busy  good luck for this cycle. i normally suffer from hayfever too, but i seem to have escaped it this year so far (thought it was starting a few weeks ago and turned out to be a cold ) can't imagine coping without antihistamines. is there not any natural/herbal remedies you can take? you should be able to use the eye drops, which might help a little.
> 
> hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok
> 
> well i am totally fed up waiting. i'm not normally too bad on the 2ww but since my prog levels were so good this month i am feeling really positive. i want to test so bad, but i must stay away from the pee sticks until i am late!


I have been given 3 rounds of clomid x


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello

I have restarted the clomid train again have 2 cycles left for the moment. Just had a cycle but I randomly ovulated on CD 3 this month so god knows what that is all about  except for it was a waste of one cycle of my last 3 of clomid. 

Hello to to everyone and anyone who remembers me, what is lovely lots of the girls who was on here when I was last posting have got their much deserved BFPs so there is definitely hope.


x


----------



## daisy22

Hello ladies!!

Hi Tamsin. Will pm you hun. xx

Hi Strawberryjam  . welcome back. Sorry about the miscarrage. How strange to ovulate as early as cd3- you must feel cheated. I hope this cycle is better for you. 

Hi Bendybird,   Welcome to our thread. Oh my goodness what a story you have. You have been through so much.  on your little boy. I really hope the clomid does the trick for you   

Hi MissDayus2B How are you?

Hi Serenfach  Hope you havn't had any more of those horrid pains. Hope this is your month. 

Hi NG, Oh my god. I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you   . Have you tested yet or are you waiting til tomorrow? I will be thinking of you. Please let us know!! As for the hatfever  I really dont want to take anything if I can help it. Have given in a couple of times and taken piriton. I have used some false tears and some eye soothing stuff from liz earle. Have haymax stuff- like vaseline- I put under my nose - seems to help a bit. Have an ioniser in the bedroom to filter pollen. Just keep thinking- a couple more weeks and it'll be over!! Good job I have big sunglasses!!!! 

Hi Shooting Star. You are nearly there with the Norterhisterone then. I am sorry I havn't been prescribed this so I dont have any experience. I hope you dont have to wait too long. Is strange- when we start clomid is the onlt time we pray 4 af to arrive!!!  .


Hi Kerryn. How is the clomid going? Hope the 1st cycle is treating you well. Hope you had some lovely follies.


Hi Jenny, a whole week off work- sounds like heaven. Are you doing anything special? 

Hi Chrissy, good luck with the race for life-   you make sure you take care of yourself and that little bambino. Please let us know how you get on with the scan- have been thinking of you. Hope the nausea is better soon . 

Hi Trixxi, I have dry eyes in the morning 2! i think mine is related to hayfever though and as zita says no antihistamines- i think i just have to put up with it. Hope the eyes are a better soon.


Hi baby dust,    on the follies. To change your profile click on profile, then forum information, if you scroll down you will see a section for adding your signature. Dont ask me about tickers though- I have tried lots of time but they dont show up!!!!!!!!! Hope you have been getting busy with dh 

Hi Chilly,   . Sorry you are having such a rotten time. I hope your appointment comes through quickly so you can sort out whats going on. xx

Hi Pipin, I too have PCOS. I understand it can come and go though which is why its sometimes not seen on scan.    on the follicles- that is really great news. Have you had your jab now? good luck with the 2ww 

Hi reetpetite, on your last post you were cd 19- any news yet? any sign of a    .

Hi Bunny73, hope your having a lovely holiday. 

Hi Karen,   on the blood results. Glad you finally got it sorted. So we are fellow night shift workers!! Are you a nurse 2? Really hope you enjoy Canada!!!

Hi Guider, How are you? How is the treatment going?

Hi DK, How are you? Hope your OK. I am thinking of you  

Hi to.....
PoDdy 
Fire Opal  
Jac                                                  
Hope29 
aasha                                
Mango                                              
Hope25 
Sunnieskies 


Sorry if i've forgotten anyone!

Apart from rotten hayfever I am OK. I am quite excited- . Me and dh might be moving to a new house- I will keep you posted!!! I Hope new house will bring change of luck!!!! . 

I am cd 14 today. Me and dh have managed every day since day 10- this is good for us!! I went to alton towers on Thurs- Went on all the big rides- air x2, nemesis x2 Rita x1, oblivion x1, runaway train x 2, Hex x1 and blade x 2. I am hoping all that spinning around   will have mixed everything up- like a cocktail!!! If I get a   this month then I am going to recommend this as a method for ttc!!!!!!!   .

Lots of love and luck   to all my lovely fertility friends!!

Daisy


----------



## strawberryjam

Am a bit worried how on earth I will keep up with personals on here!

daisy22, that sounds like a great day out I haven't been to Alton Towers in years.


----------



## daisy22

Hi strawberryjam

Dont worry about it!! There are a lot of ladies on here but we are all very friendly and supportive!! It has taken us a little time to get to know one another -but I think we are getting there!!

daisyx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Just a quicky from me today just about to eat my dinner, BBQ yummy  

Just wanted to say hi to you all and here's hoping we all get our  this month    

Will catch up tomorrow with you all.

Tamsin xx


----------



## NG

why are the days going so slowly!!  i am so fed up and anxious now.  no sign of af arriving yet so trying to keep    have managed to stay away from the pee sticks so far.  i had a bit of a wobble this morning as i was sure i felt like af was starting and i was too scared to go to the toilet just in case  , i got myself worked up into a right state, how much more stupid can this clomid make me.  i am really scared incase it will be a bfn, this is the first month that dh has been positive and i so don't want to let him down.  he is away just now as well so it is horrible because one way or another i have to tell him on the phone.  he's not back until a week on tuesday  

Laura - glad to hear your cramps have died down, how many days have you got left to go this cycle? 

Bendybird -   welcome to the thread!  what a journey you have had.  hope clomid will give you your 2nd miracle  

Nikki - hope the clomid works for you  

strawberryjam - god cd3   that is early! don't worry about trying to keep up, i did and disappeared for a while.  just do what you feel like. good luck with the clomid  

Daisy - thanks hun.  i don't have any test's in the house so no not tested yet.  if still no sign of af tomorrow then i will buy one tomorrow and test tuesday morning - i am seriously going nuts i just want to know one way or another.  dh is losing his marbles too, i feel sorry for all the guys on his rig  .  thats exciting about poss moving house!  hope the hayfever calms down for you.  regarding alton towers i have recently discovered my dh's cousins wife has quite bad pcos and also has had fertility treatment.  she has fallen preg twice and both times she went on the pepsi max at blackpool, so you never know  

tama - hope you enjoyed the bbq  

hi to everyone else


----------



## Shooting star

NG - you are very good not to have tested as I would probably have given in. I totally understand the less than rational thoughts, the clomid really does that to you. It must also be difficult with DH away. Be strong and hang in there. We are all here for you whatever the result.

Tama - Hope your BBQ went well.

Strawberryjam - I totally understand. It is rather overwhelmig cos its so busy. Everyone is really good though and never seems to mind if you only post to a few people each time.

Daisy - Good point about AF. I had not thought about it like that! Hayfever is horrid isn't it. I take a one a day tablet called loretadine if things get really bad. They are antihistamine but one tablet lasts almost 24 hours so I take it occassionally when count is due to be high. You have to take it first thing in the morning before symptoms get too bad. However can only take during first part of cycle as should not take once pg.

Hi Bendybird - Good news about your tube now and welcome. I am due to start clomid as soon as AF arrives.

Miss Dayus - Hi hun

As for me only 2 days of norterhisterone left now so getting closer to starting.

SS


----------



## bendybird

Morning ladies!!

How was everyone's weekend ??  Thanks for the warm welcome  

Strawberryjam- i know what you mean its hard to remember everyone at first !!  

NG - so when are you going to test??  Your ticker says today is the day! Keeping everything crossed that soon you'll be celebrating your BFP   

Shootingstar- will this be your first round of clomid??

Daisy hope your hayfever gets better soon

Tama- how was you BBQ, shame the weather isnt hot and sunny today  

Right i better go, will be back on later - will have more time to post then!

B.xx


----------



## kdb

Good morning FF  Sorry I've not contributed for a while 

Welcome Bendy - that's great news about your HSG results. I hope Clomid brings you your BFP soon.

Welcome back SJam  How did you know you'd OV'd so early? Are you charting your temps?

Hi NG - posted to you on the other thread. Sending you lots of  for Tuesday's testing.

Daisy - you and NG might be on to something re; the thrill rides!   Thanks, yes - first cycle on Clomid has been free of any nasty s/e and on CD15 I had two follies on the right, both 20mm. Lining was thin at 4.8mm so right now that seems to be the only negative for this cycle. Prog blood test is this Friday.

Tamsin - I'm jealous of your BBQ dinner! Even though I'm vege I still love BBQs and we've only had one so far this year. Many more to come I hope  Am glad I read your post about pulling / pains on CD15 as I've had the same since last night which is 2DPO for me. Kind of feel a bit like pre-AF dull cramps but not as strong. Was also very tender on the right hand side (folly side) when I tried to do my abdominal massage last night.

Hi Laura - how was your weekend? Good luck for your 

SS - I found this info on Norethisterone which says AF should arrive "a couple of days" after your last tab, so Thurs/Fri this week. I took Provera (10mg for 5 days) and got AF four days later. http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/30003232/

Jenny - hope you're managing to chill out during your week off!

Clare - are you feeling better? As Laura says, Clomid can do bizarre things to our bodies, so hopefully this cycle will still deliver the healthy follies, thick lining and prog levels that you need for a BFP 

Hi Babydust, Trixxi, PoDdy, Reet, Guider, Bunny, Sunnie and FO

Chrissy - how was the Race for Life? Hope you enjoyed it and didn't feel too ill.

Chilly - I'm so sorry to hear about the frustrations with the clinic. Have they told you when your appt will be? I was told the same thing about chopping and changing between private and NHS, mainly because it was inconvenient for them to transfer my files between the two!!!!  If your NHS appt isn't for, say, two months, it could be worth getting a private appt asap to at least hear about what your next steps might be, then you could do some research and thinking before your NHS appt? Or, if it's a different consultant, they might run other tests? I *totally* agree with Jenny about feeling as though you need to be doing *something* other than twiddling your thumbs. If IUI/IVF/ICSI is your next tx then things like acupuncture are worth starting asap, to prepare your body for the tx.   

Pinpin - hey cycle buddy, how did your scan go?

JPS - how was your appt? What are the next steps for you and DH?

... so my "exciting" news (relative to not having OV'd in at least 15 yrs) is that my temp chart showed a dip followed by a rise for the first time in the four months I've been charting! CD15 it dipped and on CD17 it was the highest temp I've ever had, so at last I have some indication that I *may* have OV'd on CD16. Unfortuntately no CM but blood test this Friday is perfectly timed so I'm looking forward to finding out for certain.

Must dash to a concall. Have a fabulous Monday ladies    

/links


----------



## Chilly

Morning Ladies

How are we all?

I am a lot better this week, thanks for all your thoughts. Had a Luuuuvly weekend with DH, BBQ with friends sat night and another one with family on sunday and to top it all off we have got lovely weather again today despite weather forecast saying rain so in a good mood today.

KD74 - Looking good for ovulation hope bloods confirm it all for you with a nice high prog reading  .

BendyBird -   so you are in the 2ww, hope you get your BFP really soon.

SS - Nearly there   it all happens soon for you so you can get started on clomid.

NG - Good luck.   its a BFP for you. Well done for not testing early.

Tamsin - Hi hun hows your 2ww going? Hang on in there I'm sure it will be your turn soon xx.

Daisy 22 - Exciting news about the new house, hope it all works out. Good luck this cycle.

Strawberry Jam - Hi. good luck with your last two cycles of clomid. Thats weird you ovulated on CD3   it works for you next time.

Jenny - Hope you are enjoying your week off.

Guider - Hope your ok and that tx is going well

Hope everyone is ok sending some    to you all

As for me still waiting for THE call from clinic. She said she would call in 2 weeks which is up a week tomorrow so half way through wait. 

xxxx


----------



## Tama

Hope you all enjoyed the lovely weekend weather  

kerryn -   on the ovulation babe   So you know Clomid is working which is wonderful. The blood test Friday will confirm that I'm sure and fingers crossed for a  this month. I don't get blood tests because I have the scan and hCG injection to make me ovulate. I love to BBQ, we have a gas BBQ which is outside the kitchen on the deck so I've been bbq'ing since March   How are you feeling now we are well into the 2ww? Sending you loads of   xx

Bendybird - The bbq was lovely, it's warm with me today but no sun at the moment   How are you feeling, all okay? x

SS - not long now hun and you'll be taking the Clomid   Really hope it works for you first time round. xx

NG - how are you feeling? Any news yet? I have everything crossed for you hun. Sending you loads of    for your  this month. Let us know xxx

Daisy - hope you had a good weekend hun. Well we are both in the 2ww now - I'm trying to stay really positive and   we get our . I'll pm you too. xxx

S-Jam- cd3 that is early? Did you have a blood test or was it a OPK that showed ovulation that early? Really hope that you get your  soon. xx

MissDayus2B - how are things with you? x

Laura - how are you hun? How is this cycle treating you? I've been okay, bit up and down in the positive department but not too many s/e apart from one migraine. Hope you are okay xx

Jenny - how are tings with you? Enjoying your week off? xx

Trixxi - hiya. How are you? Hope you are okay xx

Chrissy - how did the R4L go? Hope it wasn't too hot for you. How are you feeling must be excited to be having your scan soon? Best of luck hun xx

Jac - how are you babe? Hoping you are okay. Haven't heard from you in a few days. Hope you are resting and taking it easy. xx

Reet - any news babe? Haven't heard from you since cd19 so really hoping you got your  xx

Chilly - so nice to hear from you hun. Glad the wait is nearly over for you. Glad you had a nice time with dh over the weekend. I find the weekends really help me re-group and feel positive. Look forward to hearing from you once you've had the CALL    xxxx

Clare - hiya hun. How are things with you. Sending you lots of   xx

Pipin - hi. How are you? How is the 2ww going? Hope you are okay xx

Babydust - how are things with you? Hope you are well. xx

Hoping all you ladies are okay, sending you all    xx

Bunny 
DK 
J9 
Karen 
PoDdy 
Fire Opal  
Hope29 
aasha                           
Mango 
Hope25

Hope I haven't missed anyone xx

As for me it's cd19. I had some cramping cd15, cd16 & cd17 then not much for a day then cd18 I started to get a few mild cramps and today they are very mild. I do have very funny feeling nipples (sorry TMI coming up) woke up, had shower didn't notice anything. About 10am started to get a sore feeling on both nipples, kind of like they had been rubbed with sand paper    They don't feel sore to the touch but just feel odd. Different to other cycles, I'm guess it s new s/e to add to my list    . Apart from that I've not really notice anything else. Oh CM has changed from clear to white, yep that's it. I have days when I feel positive and believe but then I find that I start to doubt that it has happened. I hate that I can't just feel positive because I'm sure it would help my body but how do you think 'yes it has worked I will get the BFP this month' when every month it has been a BFN!? Catch 22 really too positive and the fall is so much harder and not positive enough and maybe your body pick up on the negative vibe and doesn't even try  

Okay enough, I've gone mad   

I'm really hoping we get some more  on this thread, we really need them. We had a dry spell then 4 BFP and now another dry spell. Here's hoping we have some more  in the next few weeks. 

Tamsin xx


----------



## daisy22

Oh my god - just wrote a really long post and lost it!!! 

Tamsin, . I know it hard to stay positive all time. BUT I really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you . You really deserve a . You have done everything you possibly could this month- so there is every chance it will have worked for you- I so hope so. I am going to do a BVD just for you to help you feel more positive.....

                                                                                                               

Hi Chilly- Waiting is the hardest part of ttc. I have found a good book has helped me to keep my mind from obssessing. Hope the next week passess quickly for you. 

Hi KD74- Kerryn-   on the follies and the ovulation.  for your blood test- Really hope your dreams come true on the 1st month- how fantastic would that be!!

Hi Bendybird- How are things with you?- You didn't say!!!!!!!!!

Hi shooting star, only 1 more day of norterhisterone to go now!! Hope the old  doesn't keep you waiting too long!

Hi NG. You will not be letting dh down. YOU have NOTHING to feel guilty about. If it is a bfn then it is NOT your fault. I can't imagine how hard this is for you without dh  . I dont know how you have not given in to temptation- you are doing very well to wait. I really hope that you get a  tomorrow. I will be thinking of you all day!!!!!  

I did lots of personals yesterday but want to say to all my ff..hope you are all OK.....

strawberryjam 
Hi MissDayus2B 
Serenfach
Jenny
Chrissy
Trixxi
baby dust
Pipin,
reetpetite
Bunny73
Karen
Guider
DK
PoDdy 
Fire Opal 
Jac 
Hope29 
aasha 
Mango 
Hope25 
Sunnieskies

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone!

As for me cd 15- so now joining the 2ww again.    

No news on the house yet

Hayfever is better cuz has rained and thundered here all day! - Is good for me!!!!

I am at work for the next 3 days ( work 12.5 hour shifts) so may not get on much but I will be thinking of you all... esp NG!!!!

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Tama

Ah Daisy you are wonderful. I'm smiling loads   and feeling much more positive, thank you  

NG - really   it's a  for you tomorrow hun. I'm thinking of you    xx

We have thunder, rain and lightning. I was at work at 6pm and all the power went off at the school. The rain as so hard I was wet to my skin just running to my car  

I'm feeling a bit iffy tonight must be coz I'm hungry all I've had is a small sald today   trying to be good. Sausages, beans and mash for dinner, yum yum.

Hope you all have great evenings.

Tamsin xxx


----------



## clarkyj

Evening ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok. Ive just had a quick read to check where everyone is upto. 

Glad to see everyone is trying to stay positive, although you are bound to have good and bad days!! Just keep   for that  

NG - Fingers crossed for you, have you tested today hun

Tama - Glad to see your staying positive hun, clomid is a nightmare, are they SE or preg symptoms your mind plays massive tricks on you all month....just pray for the preg symptoms hun!  

Daisy - hope your ok, dont work too hard!!

There are that many people on this thread now, im not up to date with everyone - sorry! Ive not been on as much as usually asleep by 7.30 at night. Really tired and feel sick most evenings and in the day at work. Piling on the pounds from eating to stop me being sick. But all part and parcel ladies as im sure you will ALL find out soon.

Ive been busy we have got builders in at the moment so its been difficult tidying etc as i cant lift anything - but got to be so careful

Still waiting for my scan at 12 weeks which is next Friday and cant wait but also very nervous! Reading too much on the internet makes you worse i think!  

I keep thinking of you all and me and Chrissy are proof it works ladies, so stick at it!!!    

Jac
xx


----------



## strawberryjam

NG I think you are really good I would have been out and bought a test by now! good luck  

SS, hope the next couple of days fly by and you get to start the clomid soon. 

KD4, Yes I chart and had clear ov rise on CD 3 and af at 14dpo, v odd. good luck for your blood test hope you have ov'ed.  

Tama, I really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you   

Daisy, would you mind sending the thunder and lightening this way to sort out my hayfever.  

I have no news back on the clomid tomorrow.


----------



## NG

evening girls  

still no sign of af so trying to stay  .  i am def losing my marbles, i am so paranoid feeling like af was going to start at any minute today went to the loo millions of times   sure the girls at work think i have a problem.  definately going to test tomorrow but i am scared/nervous   have never been scared of testing before.

SS - not long to go now for you, good luck  

bendybird - will test tomo morning so fingers crossed!

kerryn - well done on ov, i have also answered you on other thread  

chilly - hope you don't have to wait to much longer for phone call

tama - you are not mad what you say about catch 22 makes so much sense. i see you are getting the cramps this month too like me and laura, hope it is a good sign for us  

daisy - thanks hun  .  i know it won't be my fault, just had this conversation with dh tonight and he is saying all the right things.  hope your 2ww goes in quicker than what mine has  

Jac - good luck for scan next friday  i'm sure everything will be perfect.  enjoy eating for two  

SJam - i have been tempted to test early, but somehow i have managed to stay away, think its cause i am so scared   good luck with the clomid  

hi everyone else hope you are all ok


----------



## trixxi

Morning ladies  

Hows everyone??

Well i am a bit grizzly this morning  Dh went to bed and feel asleep last nite   
As you can see this is supposed to be my busy time!! 
I know its still early on but what the    is the point in taking them??.  
OK for me to take these chemically loaded pills that push you to the edge, but we've only got 3 rounds left?

Trying really hard not to get obssessed about our ticking clock, but this just gets me sooooooooooo
  that we are waisting valuable time?

Oh think i should have gone to the off load zone.
Sorry ladies  

Will be back once i've giving myself a talking to.

T


----------



## kdb

Hi Trixxi - feel free to offload anytime!  That's what we're here for  

Don't worry about missing last night - looking at your ticker you're due to OV on CD17 and today is CD13 - and the recommendation is from 4 days prior to OV, which starts for you today.

Better that DH falls asleep early on CD12 rather than 15 or 16!  Hopefully he's conserved his energy and will be ready now for lots of  

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Hiya Tamsin & Chilly   , thanks for asking after me

Sorry not keeping up with the personals, so far have spent most of week off catching up with things like ironing, studying etc.  Hopefully can get a lot done today so can relax the rest of the week.  Went to the clinic for a scan on Monday and was all ok, back on thursday for another after upping the dose a bit.

Sarah - where are you?  hope you are doing ok.

Jenny
xx


----------



## Tama

Hello 

Jenny - glad the scan went well, best of luck for Thursday. Enjoy the rest of your week off. x

kerryn - hiya hun. How are you feeling today? Best of luck for your blood test on Friday   xx

Trixxi - Don't apologies we all have days like that. Some nights when it's  time my dh tries to sneak off and go to sleep but I've told him I'm not going through all this only for him to decide he feels sleepy. He HAS to do it or else deal with the tears and freakout   My next trick is to have BMS when we get in from work, before dinner at way he can't say 'oh its' late' coz it's only 7pm   Hope you get jiggy with it tonight xxx

NG - hope you are okay hun. Did you test today. Have been thinking of you all day, really hope it was a BFP for you    xx

S/Jam - best of luck with this cycle of Clomid. Here's hoping it's your month   xx

Jac - so nice to hear from you hun. WOW! 12 week scan that is so cool. Did you have a 7 week scan, sorry can't remember if you told me or not, so much has been going on, on this thread   Let us know how you get on. I can't wait to be getting big and fat with a wonderful baby bump. Good luck hun, keep us posted xx

Daisy - the weather is much better so will get back to you today on the pm. Hope you are having an okay time at work and it's not too busy for you. Catch up soon   xx

Bendybird - How are you feeling? x

SS - hope you are soon starting the Clomid, best of luck x

MissDayus2B - hope you are well x

Laura - How are things with you this cycle? Have the cramps stopped? x

Chrissy - hope you and bean are okay x

Reet - how are you?

Chilly - did you get the call yet hun? Hope you are okay? xx

Clare - hope everything is okay with you. Sending you some   xx

Pinpin - Hope you are okay cycle buddy and the 2ww isn't driving you too mad. Stay   xx

Babydust - Hope you are well. xx

Bunny - hope you are okay x

DK - really hope things are getting a bit better for you hun. Thinking of you   x

J9 - how goes it with you? x

Karen - you okay? x

PoDdy - hope all is well x

Fire Opal - hope the tx is going okay. x

Hope29 - how are things with you? x

aasha - you okay hun? 
                        
Mango - hope your tx is going okay x

Hope25 - hope you are well x

If I'm missed anyone sorry   x 

Well as for me no much to report really. I've had very mild abdominal pulling today but the sandpaper nipples have gone back to normal   I've been telling myself that on cd20/7dpo the chances of me 'feeling' anything are very slim, chances are if the egg met the sperm is hasn't gotten to the womb so has not implanted yet. I've been talking myself in circles today   . If I was ttc naturally without any tests, Clomid etc then chances are I wouldn't know I was pg until I missed a af so I'm trying to hold it together  

This is the hardest thing I've ever done in my life, the ups and downs are so great and heart breaking. Moving house and divorce are meant to be the top two on the stress list, having done both, I can tell you they are a breeze compaired to ttc! I'm really hoping and praying that we all get our  really, really soon. I just know that when we do it will be worth it. 

Sending all you wonderful strong ladies a special fertility aid dance.......

                                                                            

We have to believe that it will happen          

Tamsin x


----------



## JamesBrown

Hello all  

I hope you are all surviving the clomid crazyness.  It is great you support each other so much.  Stick with it ladies.  

Being an ex-clomid girl I don't visit this board much but check every now and then hoping to see some bfp's.  Congrats to the recent ones btw!

Tamsin, wow, your posts are truely amazing.  You're briiliant at keeping up.  Good idea re the post work BMS!  I am fine thank you.  Had an appointment today and we will be having IVF in August or September.   

Good luck girlies.



J9


----------



## NG

hi girls

well had a bit of a scare last night as i had some spotting and again this morning when i got up.  but i decided what the heck i'll do a test anyway and it showed the usual negative straight away and i was just sitting staring at it and OMG the faintest second line started to appear - i think i have at last got my   .  the second line didn't get very dark but it was def there! i had to blink a few times as i thought i was seeing things   .  so just to be 100% definate i went and bought a digital test at lunch time and i will use this tomorrow morning.

I really can't believe it, i am in total shock right now.

thank you for all your positive thoughts and wishes, i am sure it has made the difference.


----------



## JamesBrown

OMG NG!  That is brilliant!  Never seen a line myself but hear a line is a line!  

Congratulations!  

J9
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tama

NG - OMG OMG     that is wonderful news. Thrilled for you and dh. I had a feeling you would get your  . That is so cool. Take it easy now and enjoy every minute   xxxxx

J9 glad things are okay with you. Sending you loads of luck for the IVF hun     Take it easy xx

Well ladies another  I'm sure there are more on the way. I've sent a message out to the   she is not welcome so stay away      

Tamsin x


----------



## NG

J9 & Tama - thank you so much!

i am in total shock, i just hope i wasn't imagining anything   so will do digital test tomo to be 100% sure.  but as you said J9, a line is a line!!

good luck to everyone and i hope i have started of another wave of BFP!


----------



## Tama

NG - so do you have any symptoms? I'm picking brains of all the pg ladies to try and figure out if I should be feeling anything going a little   on this 2ww. Every twinge and niggle I'm thinking could it be my month or not!
Tx


----------



## Chilly

to NG on your BFP. I am so thrilled for you and dh.

xxx


----------



## NG

Tama - the only thing that was different is that i had a lot of cramping Mon - Fri last week tues - thurs the worst days.  and now i have a bit of spotting which could be implantation bleed or just a breakthrough as my body thinks i should be having af.  i have had to read up on the spotting today as i was a bit panicked by it. i hope this month is your month too, you so deserve it hun, you are such a good support on here to everyone  

chilly - thank you! wishing all the best of luck to you too


----------



## bendybird

Only popping in quickly- just wanted to see if NG tested....

Congratulations!!!  What fab news im thrilled for you...... just think, this time nest yr you will have a little 3 month old!!  

A line is a line hun- i had a very feint line with my son and actually took the test apart as i wasn't sure if i was seeing things!!  It did get darker by test day !  My son was a twin - it had no hb at 6 weeks and still had a feint bfp!  Don't worry about the spotting- i had implantation bleed and also bleed at 5 weeks and at 6 weeks too.  

Right off to tidy the garden!xx


----------



## Shooting star

NG - a line is a line is a line. Congratulations thats totally fantastic - well done. So excited for you.    


Sorry, no other replies as i have not read back properly - will be back on tomorrow

SS


----------



## NG

Bendybird - can i ask you what your bleeding was like?  the spotting is worse today it is now dark red/brown in colour and i am so worried.  i phoned hospital today to let them know about positive test and the bleeding.  the nurse said it was fairly common but to keep an eye on it that it didn't get heavy with clots.  i am so scared i may lose it   but trying  not to panic at the same time as any stress won't help.  they have booked me in for a scan for 6 July so i will see then if everything ok, but seems like a lifetime to wait.

SS thank you!


----------



## Tama

NG hun try not to worry, easy for me to say but I'm sure it will be just fine. I'm sending you a mega load of      I'm sure the spotting will subside and everything will be okay.   

Thanks for the info re how you felt during the 2ww. I'm trying to remain   but I can't change the result. 

You take care.
Tamsin xx


----------



## bendybird

NG - a few days before I got my BFP on CD 10, i had some light pink bleeding......then I had some red/brown stuff ...TMI sorry, but the kind that you get when your period is coming to an end.  I had thin bright red blood too that was fresh at 5 and 6 weeks and i thought it was all over 

Can you not get a scan sooner just for peace of mind. i had one at 5 weeks as i was soo worried!

Bleeding is normal unless it gets heavy with clots.x


----------



## NG

thanks tama   you will also get your BFP this month

thank you Bendybird.  it sounds like what i have is similar to you.  trying my hardest to stay positive.  i wasn't offered a scan any earlier she just booked me in for a seven week scan which is over 2 weeks away - i have a feeling this will be worse than the 2ww!  if it gets any worse i will call them back and push for one.  thanks for the reassurance


----------



## MistyW

NG -      I've had this in both my pregnancies, so try not to worry.  It can be caused by all sorts of stuff. I had the same trouble trying to get a scan, in the end I went privately as I was going   but early on there's not really much that can be seen.
The best indicator is to get a blood HCG test done.  Your surgery will organise this for you if you call them and explain that you are bleeding and worried.  You should be able to get the results the same day or the next.  One result on its own won't tell you anything, but they will repeat the test after 48 hours and as long as the results are more or less doubling it will give you reassurance whilst you wait for your scan.  Really, your surgery won't have a problem doing this, it's all very routine


----------



## DK

NG huni huge congrats on your  x 

Hello  to everyone im learking still and reading how your all getting on!

Miss u all! x x


----------



## MistyW

DK -     How are you, sweetheart?  Your ticker says you're going for it again?  Hope it works out for you this time


----------



## Tama

Dk just saw your post. Really hope you are starting to feel bit better. Lovely to see you back on the thread   Take care Tama x


----------



## DK

Hey misty huni, hows u and lil bump x x Not back on clomid this month no as was not allowed due to the miscarriage but when/if af comes i can take it if i fill up to it! Only got 2 months left anyway, not sure if i want to take it any more so we shall see! not long til she due so better start thinking lol!! x

Tama thanks huni for your wishes, had nice rest on hols and lots of BMS hurt and felt wrong but if we to try again got to get back on the horse(lol as they say)...     Felling a little better yes, will never forget our time we had with our beanie but things happen for a reason and must move on and get on with life, think il go crazy   else! x

 to everyone hope everyone is ok! Been thinking of you all! x


----------



## trixxi

hi ladies  

DK.......lovely to see you back, hope things are getting a bit better for you 

Just wanted to share some    

Well,  feeling better today, DH back on form !!! 
eyeballs feeling good too!!!  think its more hayfever than se.  
have started a homeopathic remedy for it and its really working.

Thanks for the kind words yesterday girlies  .

T xxx


----------



## Shooting star

NG - please try not to worry hun. I had bleeding throughout my pregnancy, starting really early and it is extrememly worrying but Ethan is now 14months old so I hope that gives you hope. I too had to wait until 7 weeks for a scan and although it was very hard I am glad I did as if I had pushed for one at 5 weeks i would not have seen the heart beat and there would still have been uncertanty in my mind. As it was I waited until 7 weeks and seeing your tiny babies heart beat is an amazing experience. Hung in there hunny.

Trixxi - Glad you are feeling better today

DK - Thinking of you.

Bendybird - How did the gardening go?

J9 - Hi

Tama - Hang in there hunny. TTC can really send you round and round in circle wondering what is or might be happening and like you say most people are oblivious to all of this. I reeally hope you get you BFP very soon.

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice on when to expect bleeding after norterhisterone. Took the last tablet last night so just a matter of waiting now but from what everyone has said I suspect AF will arrive Fri/Sat

SS


----------



## serenfach

*NG* Woohoo!!  Well done and many congrats to you, sweetheart  I'm sending you a bazzillion sticky vibes!!!! RE the bleeding.. I have so many friends on here, at home and at work who have bled during their pregnancies only to go on to have beautiful bouncing beanies   As *Misty* suggested [ Hiya babe!  ] ask your Doc for a HcG blood test.

Hi to everyone else [ nice to see you, *DK*  ] I am lurking and reading.. not up to posting much at the moment. I have some issues at home right now and also very close to the end of my cycle etc etc etc. I may not be posting but I'm still sending  out to you all 

Here's hoping for some more lovely BFP's!


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I'm back! Sorry for not being on much. Been away with work so have been reading on blackberry but can't reply on the stupid thing! 

Anyway, up-date from me.... I got summoned to see consultant on Monday after my last terrible Clomid cycle which failed miserably. We were worried he was going to take us off Clomid but he hasn't. He says the trigger jab doesn't always make you ovulate if you're not responding properly to Clomid. So apparently my new increased dose should help that. I'm on CD9 today so finished Clomid & am pleased that the only side effects I had this month were hot flushes. Last month I felt terrible on them. Got my scan booked in next Wed so fingers crossed for some nice ripe follies! 

Interesting info maybe for some people - I quizzed consultant when I was there on a number of things. 
Drinking - we both don't drink when we're on Clomid & wondered if there was any point. Apparently research is very clear on this and both parties not drinking does increase chances. 
Antihistamines - I have really severe hay fever. Loratadine tablets does not interfere with Clomid so can be taken. He advised me to stop taking them 1 week after scan in case I get a BFP.
Exercise - aerobic excercise  (e.g. gym, swimming) shows good results for PCOS sufferers in conceiving & he firmly believes it increases your chances. Although must steer clear of any weights in gym.

Anyway onto everyone else...

NG Conragts on the BFP   Look after yourself

SF - Hope you're ok hun. Come back when you feel ready

Shooting star - I take Provera which is similar to get a bleed. I normally get it 4-7 days after last tablet.

Trixxi - what homepathic remedy are you trying? 

DK - Hope you're ok. 

Hi Tama - hope you're surviving the 2ww. Keep away from thos pee sticks. You were asking about symptoms - the 1st ones I had when got BFP were my nipples. Boobs were ok but my nipples felt sore in the shower. 

Hi Daisy - hope you're ok. Where are you up to in cycle?

Last question - does anyone else know what fertility treatment you get (if any)  if you have private healthcare?

Clare x


----------



## kdb

Clare, welcome back   

Re; private healthcare - I did *some* research (not loads) before joining my company's BUPA scheme and unfortunately I couldn't find any UK insurance policies that cover fertility-related treatment... however when I told BUPA I had amenorrhea and needed some tests done privately, they told me that it was on their list of conditions that they covered - for tests / diagnosis, but not for treatment. So, they reimbursed us £900 which covered 1st and 2nd appts with Mr Trew, the HSG, AMH/E2 bloods, and a scan.

Does that help? Let me know if you want more info.

NG - hope you can get the HCG tests organised soon and feel more reassured. Then you and DH can relax and enjoy it   

Hi Laura - I had a dream on Sunday or Monday morning that you got your BFP. Hope things improve for you soon 

Must run to a meeting, lots of  to everyone!


----------



## trixxi

Hi ladies  

Hey SF................   thought you'd been a bit quiet.  Hope things get sorted out.  here if you need me   xx

Hi Clare ....  I read somewhere when ttc you shouldnt take antihistamines cos they can dry up your cm.  I like you suffer really bad, got to point when taking dog out for walk have to put vaseline round my nose and eyes in an attempt to catch some pollen before it does its damage    let me assure you it aint a good look!!!  but helps   on the plus side my sis says my skin looks great    anyway,  i am trying nelsons pollena, buy it over counter stuff and it is working, not fully away but i can walk the dog and hold a conversation with my walking buddy without sneezing every two mins!! worth a try, the other one next on my agenda is a mixed grass pollen one, supposed to be good also.

Hope clomid is a bit kinder to you this month  

Hey KD............. how you doing 

Hows everyone else doing this month?

Sending out loads of      

T xx
p.s  hoping its going to be third time lucky this month


----------



## NG

well its not so good news with me.  the spotting i had the past few days turned into heavier bleeding last night and i passed two blood clots last night so i think i may have lost it  .  phoned clinic this morning and as it is so early days they won't scan, i am currently about 4wks 5days.  the earliest they will scan is 6wks.  all the advice they could give is i have to do another preg test in a week and let them know the results.  they said it doesn't sound great but they have had patients with the same who have gone on to have successful pregnancies.  so we just need to wait and see.


----------



## strawberryjam

NG I am so sorry to hear this, I really hope they are wrong  
x


----------



## Shooting star

NG - so sorry you are having such a miserable time. I really hope everything turns out well for you. When you feel as you probably do no words can really help can they    

Clare - are you having HCG trigger jab and what dose? I had a dose of 5000 for 2 of my cycles and that was not enough but as soon as they upped it to 10000 I ovulated.

Hi all

Still waiting for AF to arrive

SS


----------



## bendybird

NG i would go to the doctors and explain and they will do bloods- if not they will send you to the early pregnancy unit and they will do it- i would as i couldn't last a week!!  

Hope everything is ok,lots of hugs .xxxx


----------



## Chilly

Ng sorry you are having such a horrible time.   it all works out for you xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi NG
so sorry to hear your news hope they let you have a scan soon
keep your fingers crossed
Take care
we all thinking of you 
love chrissy
xx


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls

Hi Tama - yes im fine the nausea has worn off now am just tired waiting for my scan next week it seems like an eternity but only 7 days to go.  Hope you keeping well still got everything crossed for you xxx
Hope you still chilling out and being relaxed. keep at it girl its all worth it take care
xx

Hi Clare r - Hope your scan goes well good luck for it 

Hi Everyone else hope you all keeping well
Good luck for this month come on girls we need some more   's 
Take care
love 
Chrissy
xx


----------



## MistyW

NG - Sorry to hear that the bleeding has got heavier.  I had a teeny bit of blood in my last pregnancy and lost it, then with this one I had 10 days of bleeding, bright red with clots and Duncan is still thrashing around.  I don't want to get your hopes up, but you never know.
If they're not going to scan you or do bloods, you could use my pee stick method (I used the cheap pee sticks for this).  Basically wee on them every other day and compare the line.  If it's getting darker then things are looking good, but if it goes fainter then at least you're prepared  
Yep, it's too early to scan, they won't see anything, but the blood tests/pee stick tests will give you some idea.  Lie down and take it easy, you never know  
  
Love to everybody else, sorry for barging in x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies.

Sorry I havn't been on for a couple of days- have been working.

*NG * . I am so sorry you have such a difficult time. I know I am repeating what the other ladies have said but lots of ladies have bleeding (sometimes very heavy) in early pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancies and healthy babies. have you looked into getting your bloods done? I think this would be the best way of checking at this stage. I am thinking of you.  and sending you lots of   

*Tamsin*- will reply to your pm!!!!

*Hi mistyW,*  on the pregnancy.

*Hi Chrissy.*  Only a week til your scan! Good luck! Let us know how you are getting on- hope the nausea is better.

*Hi Chilly,*How are you? Have you heard about your appointment yet? 

*Hi Bendybird, * How are you? Did you get the garden tidied up? Do you fancy doing mine 2!!!! 

*Hi Shooting star.* I am still keeping everything crossed  the old  doesn't keep you waiting much longer.

*Hi Strawberryjam,* How are you? Where are you in your cycle?

*Hi Trixxi,* yes Zita West says that antihistamines dry up cm (with clomid not good!). Apparently beconase nasal spray is ok though and opticrom eye drops. I have also found haymax (bit like vaseline!!!) around my nose has helped- I 2 look glamorous you see!!!!! I hope its 3rd time lucky for you 2!

*Hi KD74,* How are things with you? Where are you in your cycle? Your ticker says cd23 so hope the 2ww is going quickly for you. 

*Hi Clare,* Welcome back .  with the new dose of clomid I hope it works for you this month.  with your scan on wednesday- hope there are some lovely follies. I am cd 19 today. I dont have private healthcare so don't have a clue- sorry.

*Hi Serenfach,* Sorry you are having a rough time . I hope you keep posting- you are always so lovely and I miss you!!!  You say you are near the end of your cycle- I really hope it has worked for you on the final go and you dont need the ivf.   .

*DK, * Welome back honey . We have all been thinking of you.

*Hi Jennyw, * Have you enjoyed ypur week off  ? I am so pleased it all went well on monday- hope it went ok yesterday too. 

*Hi Pipin,* I too have PCOS. I understand it can come and go though which is why its sometimes not seen on scan. on the follicles- that is really great news. Have you had your jab now? good luck with the 2ww

*Hi reetpetite, * on your last post you were cd 19- any news yet? any sign of a  .

*Hi Bunny73,* hope your having a lovely holiday .

*Hi Karen, *  on the blood results. Glad you finally got it sorted. So we are fellow night shift workers!! Are you a nurse 2? Really hope you enjoy Canada!!!

*Hi Guider,* How are you? How is the treatment going?

*Hi MissDayus2B* How are you?

PoDdy 
Fire Opal 
Jac 
Hope29 
aasha 
Mango 
Hope25 
Sunnieskies

Sorry if ive forgotten anyone.

As for me well am cd19- nothing to report (.)(.) bit sore thats all.
No news on the house yet- will keep u posted. dh and I are having serious talk tonight!!!!!

Am going to do a bvd for all my lovely ff- hope we get some more 's soon......
                                                                                               

Hope yo all have a lovely weekend
Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## DK

Hi ladies thanks for your messages and thoughts been so kind and lovely to read them all...   you all...

NG, dont give up hope huni, With jack i had bright red bleeding heavy with clots every 6weeks and he is now a beatuiful 4year old..With the miscarriage i just had i had brown,dark yellow spotting for few days, woke up on the tues with bright red spotting and sadly had lost it but what i trying to say huni i had heavy bleeding with a healthy pregnancy and no bleeding to start in the miscarriage so u never no! (you can bleed for so many reason and it be ok)Worrying i no! Please please please keep positive     and do lots of     and i will to huni         Keep in touch! x

 hi to everyone, hope everyones ok..Good luck to everyone in 2ww and nearly ready to test! x


----------



## Shooting star

NG - thinking of you  

I am feeling a bit down as still no sign of AF and I stopped the norterhisterone on Tue. If I dont get a bleed I will have to try some other kind of withdrawal bleed drug but will have to delay everything until August cos my con goes on holiday for a month starting July 12th.  

SS


----------



## NG

thank you all so much for your kind words.  it really does mean so much.

the bleeding thankfully has stopped completely overnight.  i plan to do a test at the weekend again so fingers crossed.

DK and Misty - it gives me some hope to hear of your successful pregnancies after bleeding, thank you  

sorry for no personals at the moment but i hope you are all ok.

i will keep you up to date with whats happening

NG x


----------



## Tama

Morning 

Just a quick post from me today will be back soon to catch up and do personals.

NG - I'm so very glad the bleeding has stopped. I'l keep   that everything is okay for you.  

Hope everyone else is okay. Enjoy your weekends and best of luck to all that are testing over the next few days.         

I'm sending out a mega load of   and   that we all get our   

Tamsin


----------



## MistyW

NG -     I've been so worried about you.  I know just how traumatic all this is     It's excellent news that the bleeding has stopped.  Please just stay in bed or rest on the couch, move as little as possible until you have had 7 days without a bleed     It's old fashioned advice but sometimes the old fashioned methods really do work    
Love to everybody.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some more BFPs on here, I can feel them coming


----------



## bendybird

Morning all!!
KG- so pleased that the bleeding has stopped!  Will keep everything crossed that the little bubba is all tucked in tight !! Like i said i had red bleeding and i clearly remember sitting on the loo, calling DP and saying its over, its happening again and now i have a 18 month old!!

Misty hows the pregnancy going??

Shooting star- hoping that you've started to bleed and that you are feeling better!   for you!!

Chrissy - glad to hear the sickness has stppped- i had it for the whole 40 weeks! But it was a blessing really as i didnt gain a pound   

Dasiy- a very impressive post!!  Im so crap at personals!

Tama-  

Well im on cycle day 22 now- just hoping that something is going on in there    Not really sure when to test as i come on anywhere between cd 31 and 34    So i think i will test on day 32   as im terrible, i awlays test early    i wll be testing on cd 28 i expect   

Not much planned for the weekend fathers day tomo so will be going to see my Daddy and just have a relaxing day!

Just q quick question, i never know if i should speak about my son- i know how hard it is when some one is harping on about there children when your going through treatment.  I try not to but apologise if it just slips out!!   

Right better go........ Chat soon!!!!!!!!!!!xx


----------



## NG

just a quick message.  i did another test this morning and it was negative so that confirms i have had an early m/c    we are devestated but had prepared ourselves for the worst.  so we will have a break this month and then start clomid again next month.  i know it may seem very early to think about trying again but i am trying to think positive that clomid has worked and maybe the m/c was a blessing in disguise as it is likely there must have been an abnormality.
i may not be around for a few days, but i am thinking of you all and   all of your dreams come true


----------



## daisy22

NG, I am so sorry. I wish this hug were in person - not a cyber hug..            .

I will be thinking of you.

Love Daisy


----------



## Tama

NG - ah sweetie I'm so very sorry. Take care of yourself and I'm sending you a big   not much good but it's the only thing I can do. Take care of you and dh. Love Tamsin xxx


----------



## JPSCoey

Hi everyone! I am starting clomid this cycle and get really light periods so not sure when to take first tab. First signs of blood were yesterday, spotting in pantyliner but quite a lot on the liner (So sorry tmi). Didn't use a tampon though. Today it is heavier (One mini tampon almost full every 8 hours). I booked in for my CD8 scan yesterday but not sure if that was a day early?

Shall I take my first tablet tonight or tomorrow night?

Thanks!


----------



## strawberryjam

I always take the first day of full flow as being CD1 and if full flow occurs after 4pm I take the following day as CD 1, hope the clomid works for you  

NG, I am so very sorry to hear this news, please take care of yourself and take some time to heal    

I am on CD 6 no real news usual SEs my chart is looking suspiciously like my last cycle which was 17 days and I appeared to ovulate on CD 3   only time will tell I suppose.

xx


----------



## serenfach

*NG* .. I don't know what to say. It's never happened to me, so I don't really know how you feel. All I can say is life is sh*t sometimes, babe, but us women have a knack of dealing with that sh*t very well  You and DH take some time out.. take a break somewhere, anywhere and just be there for each other  Sending you a thousand healing thoughts Xx

Thanks to those who have asked after me  I've had a crazy busy month, plus some issues to deal with as I said, but hey ho I'm ok nonetheless  I'm not testing this month, going to wait for the wicked ole bag to turn up.. having af pains etc so she won't be long  Good luck to anyone testing soon!  

Once again, I haven't got time to do personals [sorry!] I need to curlp on the couch with my hot water botty, but I will be by again tomorrow and I'll do them then 

 to everyone..

Laura Xx 

ps - nice to see some old names back


----------



## JPSCoey

NG, I am so so sorry to hear about your m/c.  Clomid worked for you so I'm sure it will work again.


----------



## strawberryjam

serenfach, hope you are ok lovely


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hi Everyone

I need some help im getting confused about when its the best time to test i finished my 2nd clomid cycle on the 10th june so what day would i be on now and when should i test?? 

Also to let you all know my wedding has been booked for the 19th june 2010  

So sorry to hear NG lots of   for your next clomid cycle xx

Thanks

Nikki

x


----------



## JPSCoey

Is it true that you ov 5-10 days after your last tablet? That is what I've heard. If so, I would say 10 leave it a bit longer?


----------



## DK

Hey sf hope your ok hun, saw your message on ** lol dont be stressed....Chill huni it will be ok! x Hope your belly ache is ok! x

 hi to everyone, hope everyones ok! x

Well AF due tomorow and the belly ache has set in  so its coming  not good in one way but good in another seeing as last month was the miscarriage and no clomid this month so shows i can ov alone! x

Ng i hope my pm was comforting hun! x


----------



## babydust1811

hi all sorry ive been a bit quiet, just got back from a week in ibiza with dh.  2nd cycle of clomid resulted in AF on friday CD21.  That is a very short cycle for me, well when i have them anyway, so now on cycle 3 100mg, i ovulated but just missed the boat, not too worried by it all just trying to stay positive 

hope all are ok and keeping positive

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shooting star

NG - so sorry hun. I think what you said was very sensible.

I am a bit confused. AF arrived yesterday - TMI warning. It was more than spotting but very light bright red watery blood all day and the same today. I am treating today as cd2 and taking the clomid but not sure if I should have. It is 14 moths since last period/bleed which was after Ethan was born. I am assuming that there was not much womb lining to get rid of so the period is really light. A bit confused really. Just hope it wont cause problems with the clomid

SS


----------



## trixxi

Hi ladies,

just want to ask a quick question, 
if you ov one month with clomid (confirmed  by bloods)  are you kinda guaranteed to ov every month on clomid?
its just that last month and this month I have had no ov signs at all.
My hosp only took bloods first month and then just left me to get on with it?

Any ideas/ info would be appreciated.

T xx


----------



## DK

HEy trix

To the best of my knowledge my hospital always tels me your not garanteed to ov no, it differes everymonth! I have been on 125mg clomid now for about 6months and no ovd everytime! But keep   and   and im sure it will all work out ok!

Well ladies today is AF day and she not shown her ugly self yet         and dont either missey!

 hi to everyone! x How is everyone? x


----------



## Tama

Morning

DK really hope that af doesn't turn up for you hun     Hope everything is okay with you at the moment xx

Trixxi - I'm not sure that Clomid makes you OV every month but I would say that it can. If you have OV on it before then I would guess there is a high chance that you will again but I don't think there is any guarantee. Best of luck xx

SS - sorry af got you   I'm sure that it would have been your cd2 yesterday so you should be okay. Best of luck for this cycle   x

Babydust - sorry af go you   Really hope this next cycle works for you   How was your holiday, did you have nice sunny weather? x

NG - hope you are doing okay hun. Sending you a mega   xx

JPS - how are things with you? x

MissDayus2B- Congrats on the wedding   I'm guessing you are on cd19 today, how long was the cycle last month? I'd wait until the day you think af is due before you test. You can work this out based on the last cycle ie: how many days long was it from the first day of your period to the day of the next period. xx

S/Jam - hope you are okay xx

Laura - how are things with you hun? Really hope things are sorting themselves out at home and you are a bit more relaxed. xx Hope af doesn't get you this month   xx

Daisy - how was your weekend? Hope you had a nice relaxing time. I'll pm you later for a chat. Praying   this is your month   xxx

KD74 - hey. Hope the weekend was nice. Will pm you later today. Not long now!!!       xx

Bendybird - how are things with you hun? You chat away about your son there is nothing wrong with that   How are you feeling? Hope af stays away for you this month   xx

Chrissy - hope you are feeling okay hun. Almost scan time    xx

Jac - hope all is well with you xx

Clare - hope you had a nice weekend. How are things with you? xx

Jenny - hope you had a good week off. How are things? x

Reet - how are you? Not sure what news you got but really hope it was positive xx

Chilly - Hope you are okay? xx

Pinpin - Hope things are going okay in the 2ww xx

Bunny - hope you are okay x

J9 - how goes it with you? x

Karen - you okay? x

PoDdy - hope all is well x

Fire Opal - hope the tx is going okay. x

Hope29 - how are things with you? x

aasha - you okay hun? 
                        
Mango - hope your tx is going okay x

Hope25 - hope you are well x

As for me it's cd26. Have had a bit of a wobble over the weekend as I've had pain in my abdomen area so kind of figure that af may well turn up on Wednesday   I know there have been ladies that say that they thought af was coming but it turned into a BFP however I don't feel anything so not really sure if it's possible to get a BFP. Don't want to rant on so I will end on a positive note   I'm   every night that it will be a  for me and all the other ladies due to test soon.      

Here is a little  positivity dance.....

          
         
         
         
         
         
         
         

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach

Hi all.. a really BAD FF here  I've not done any personals for ages, sorry. I promise I will make time to do personals asap. I do think of you all as I'm reading and send out as many  vibes and as many cyber  as I can.

I'm here with a quick Q: does anyone have seriously painful af? The ole witch turned up earlier, about 11am. It was very light and pinky. By 3pm I was doubled in agony and bleed had increased 10 fold. I held on at work as long as I could, but by 4.15pm I was balling my eyes out [I have a high tolerance to pain and don't usually cry] I got home and almost fainted, I was gagging on my knees over the loo but wasn't actually sick, I'm dizzy and the pain in my tummy and lower back is so intense it's almost unbreable. Pain killers haven't worked at all. I even screamed on the eway home in the car - it's sort of coming in waves and WOWFREAKINEEEEEE does it hurt when it kicks off.

I've told the clinic about all of this last year, as I have seriously bad af from time to time, and they prescribed me tabs that would help thin my blood to help avoid clots.. I never took them - I'm only just about taking the Clomid.. I don't like taking tabs filled with hormones and all sorts, not if I can help it, but I might have to reconsider.

Has anyone else here been prescribed such a drug? If so, what was it like? Did it work? Were your af's lighter/less painful?

Any advice/help appreciated. The pain and now stupidly heavy bleed almost makes me want to have the whole frikkin lot taken away!

I hope everyone here is bearing up.. we got any more lovely BFP's yet? Hope so - good luck to those testing! 

Laura


----------



## trixxi

Hey SF  

Sorry to hear about the witch  

I suffer bad af, and I am as tough as old boots BUT when she goes for it boy its hard to try n get control of her.  
Probably going to tell you stuff you already do but anyhoo...............

I double tag her with painkillers...... 2 paracetomol, then two hours later ibuprofen, and repeat 2 hourly till max allowed dose... 
Go for a big hot bath  and then have a glass of wine!! 

I havnt taken or heard of these pills so cant advise honey, but if thats what they are for then why not?  
What are they called?

Will reply to your pm when I get a mo  

Take care,
Txx


----------



## daisy22

Hello ladies!!

Me and dh have bought a new house!!!! I am so excited- just hope it all goes through OK now! I am hoping a new house will change our luck and we will get our .  

*Hi Tamsin,* I dont think you are supposed to get pregnancy symptoms before af is due anyway- hormone levels wouldn't be high enough. So I dont think you should read anything into not feeling different. I would so love it for it to be 3rd time lucky for you  . Is wed otd? I will be thinking of you all week.

*Hi DK,* I am really hoping the old  stays away for you! She is not welcome  .

*Hi Trixxi, * like you I was monitored (scans and bloods 1st month) and nothing since. I dont think it is guaranteed you will Ov every month but must be more likely on the clomid. Where abouts in your cycle are you? Is it simply too early to have any Ov symptoms yet. Clomid can also dry up CM so EWCM may not be as obvious. Are you using any Ov predictor kits?

*Hi shooting star,* I dont know much about the northisterone that you were   on but if you have bright red blood I would take that as AF. Some of mine have been quite light since clomid. I am sure you were right to start the clomid but it may be worth ringing your clinic for a bit of reassurance. .

*Hi babydust, * Hope you had a nice holiday in Ibiza  .
Sorry the old  got you. Well done for having such a postive attitude   I am sure it will help you to achieve your . 

*Hi MissDayus2B,* Nicki     on booking your wedding- thats fantastic. When you say you finished your clomid cycle do you mean you finished taking the tablets on 10 th June? Day one is always the 1st full day of bleeding and clomid is usually taken from day 2-6. Therefore if you finished clomid on 10th June that would have been cd6. That would make you cd 18 today. It will depend how long your cycles have been as to when you should test. It is usually better to wait til af is late to test to get an accurate result. If you are not sure how long your last cycles were I would wait until at least cd28 which will be 2nd July. If your cycles are normally shorter than this you could test earlier, if they are longer than 28 days I would leave it a bit longer.  , Hope this helps.

*Hi Serenfach, Laura,*  I am sorry  got you. I have had some bad ones in the past too. I agree with trixxi- alternate between brufen and paracetamol. I think you can buy feminax from pharmacies that helps reduce the spasm type pains. Hot water bottle and a bath can help. Hope you feel better soon 

*Hi strawberry Jam,*  Your cycles are very short. So you must be OV whilst still on clomid tabs? I am sorry if i am interfering and sticking my nose in but have you spoken to your clinic about this? What were your cycles like before clomid?

*Hi JPSCoey * I take the 1st full day of flow as cd1. I spoke to my dr's about this and they said not to worry too much as some clinics actually prescribe clomid for day 3-7 instaed of 2-6 ( I think this is normal practice in USA!) I know your post was on 20th so have prob started clomid now anyway- but dont worry about it too much- hope this helps!  

*Hi NG, * my thoughts are with you and dh  .

*Hi bendybird.* I can only speak for myself but I dont mind if you speak about your son. I always post about what is going on in my life. I think it helps us to get to know one another better. Having said that some of us (myself included) dont have any children and it would be hard for us to read pages and pages of stuff about children. I think if you want to post specifically about your son the parenting forums might be a better place. That doesn't mean i dont want to hear about him at all, it is nice to hear about peoples lives and it is only natural that you want to talk about him. Hope this helps a bit.   I am sending the pee stick police to your house!!     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Hi Chrissy. *  Only a week til your scan! Good luck! Let us know how you are getting on- hope the nausea is better.

*Hi Chilly,*How are you? Have you heard about your appointment yet? 

*Hi KD74, * How are things with you? Where are you in your cycle? Your ticker says cd23 so hope the 2ww is going quickly for you.

*Hi Clare,* Welcome back .  with the new dose of clomid I hope it works for you this month.  with your scan on wednesday- hope there are some lovely follies. I am cd 19 today. I dont have private healthcare so don't have a clue- sorry.

*Hi Jennyw,* Have you enjoyed ypur week off ? I am so pleased it all went well on monday- hope it went ok yesterday too.

*Hi Pipin,* I too have PCOS. I understand it can come and go though which is why its sometimes not seen on scan.  on the follicles- that is really great news. Have you had your jab now? good luck with the 2ww

*Hi reetpetite,* on your last post you were cd 19- any news yet? any sign of a   .

*Hi Bunny73, * hope your having a lovely holiday  .

*Hi Karen, *  on the blood results. Glad you finally got it sorted. So we are fellow night shift workers!! Are you a nurse 2? Really hope you enjoy Canada!!!

*Hi Guider,* How are you? How is the treatment going? 

PoDdy 
Fire Opal 
Jac 
Hope29 
aasha 
Mango 
Hope25 
Sunnieskies

Sorry if ive forgotten anyone.

I am cd21 today- not much to report! I am off to london to see Jersey boys with my grandma tomorrow!!

Here is my bvd to bring us lots of  's..............

           
                       
                       
                       
           

Lots of love and luck to all my ff

Daisy


----------



## JPSCoey

My opk is getting dark (1/2 strength line on CD3) do you think it could be the clomid? I don't usually ovulate and don't get positive opks.

Can I use my clearblue monitor taking clomid?

My first scan is on CD8 (Friday). What should I expect in this scan (ie, should there be follicles developing at that stage?)

*NG,* my thoughts are with you and dh  

*Daisy*, thanks for that. I rang the clinic and talked to the synographer and he said that even if it is only day 7 instead of day 8 that is fine for the first scan. What should I expect at that stage of the cycle? Enjoy the Jersey Boys with your grandma!

*Tama, *tx for asking. I have taken my second tablet (50mg) and have my day 8 scan on Friday. Will see what happens! Not long until testing now.... hope  stays far away!


----------



## Shooting star

SF - I used to get terrible periods that made me faint, throw up, scream ( i wont go on) I was prescribed mefenamic acid tablets to take the day before and first two days of period. They are a type of painkiller but particularly good for this type of pain. They worked brilliantly for me, gettig rid of most symptoms and reducing to dull ache.

SS


----------



## DK

Hi ladies how are we all x x 

What a stunning day! x


----------



## Clare R

Hi Ladies, 

Well its CD14 for me. Got my follie scan tomorrow aft & as I've increased my dose I'm really hoping to see some nice ripe follies! Thanks for all your replies on private healthcare. I've now got it though work & they cover pre-existing conditions for which I can have £1000 per yr of private consultations on. We're happy with our NHS service at the mo, but if things change we have an option I guess. Especially if they still can't make me ovulate! 

NG - really sorry to hear your news. Was really hoping it would all turn out ok. I know how you feel as I've been there so if you wanna chat feel free to PM me!

DK - Nice to see you back. Hope you're ok. 

JPSCoey - welcome to board. I have PCOS so don't use OPK's. In terms of scans though, I normally have mine around CD14 - CD15 as that seems right for me. Had one at cd13 last time & follies were a little under 18mm. When you have the scan they are looking for follies over 18mm. If you have 1 / some then some clinics give you a jab to make you ovulate in 24-48hours. Day 8 - I'm not sure what you see. It depends on your cycle length but fingers crossed its nice ripe follies. 


Daisy - OOh soo exciting  New House. Hope you enjoy the Jersey Boys. Keep away from the pee sticks!! 

Tamsin  -  fingers crossed its implantation spotting for you. Keeping fingers crossed for Wed & really hope its BFP for you  


SF - Sounds like you're having a really tough time at the moment. Hope you're ok. Can't help on the heavy periods as I don't normally have any periods! 


Trixxi - Ovulation - I had a scan & trigger jab last month but still didn't ovulate! The month before I did though. When I saw consultant he said that our bodies can get used to Clomid which is why often dosage needs increasing. However, he says if you find right strength then you should ovulate every month with Clomid on your own. I'm only talking from a PCOS point of view here. Not sure if you have PCOS or not. 

SS - I have really light periods after taking Provera & using Clomid but consultant told me not to worry & just take Clomid on day 2. 

Babydust - hope you had a great hol. 

MissDayus2B - congrats on the wedding date. Bet you're excited, now on with the planning! 

Hello to all those ladies with the BFP's who still lurk to keep an eye on us   Hope you're all keeping yourselves & beanies well. Hello Duncan! 

Last quick question - we give up drinking when we're on Clomid. However Sat is my 30th b'day (CD1. Do you think I'll be ok to drink or not? 
Clare x


----------



## Chilly

NG - I am so sorry   .

Serenfach - sorry you seem to be having a horrible time of it at the mo, hope those pains have eased off 

Daisy22 -   on the house, hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

DK - Hi hope your ok

Clare - Good news on the healthcare, never hurts to have an alternative option does it. Happy birthday for saturday. It was my 30th last month and I think I was at about the same point of my cycle and I must confess I had a couple of glasses of vino. I am usually really good and not much of a drinker anyway but did decide that on my birthday ttc was not going to dictate.

Tamsin -   its good news for you this month and the  has stayed away.

The clinics two weeks were up today so I have rang and left a message with our nurse. I am hoping I will at least get a call back this week with some news. Still having funny bleeding not sure if I have AF or not!!!

Hello to everyone else,   we get some more BFPs soon x x


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Hope you are all well. I did a long post yesterday but wanted to check in and see how everyone is today. 

Chilly - really hope you get a call back soon. How is everything else? x

Daisy -   on the house hun   I will pm you to catch up on all your news. xx

Clare - wishing you loads of luck for the follie scan tomorrow.   there are some lovely large ones for you   Let us know how you get on. xx

Hi to everyone else sending you all lots of   and   we get some more  on this thread soon   

I'm still getting brown spotting (sorry TMI) it's light but I do get this before af turns up. I'm guessing she will turn up tomorrow which is test day so I haven't got a hpt. There is a part of me that is hoping that it's implantation bleed but the realistice side knows that it's the beginning of af. I had a good cry last night, with the 'why me?' and the 'it's not fair' but have held it together today at work even when the pg lady came in rubbing her bump   Anyway before I bring the mood of the thread down I'll be off.

Wishing you all loads of luck and I'm praying for  

Tamsin xx


----------



## DK

Hey clare thanks hun im ok now i guess  Hows u  x

Tam hun dont be down it could be inplantion or just very light bleed with ladies get in pregnancy  do a test on test day! x 

How is everyone else? x


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Just a quick note for those of you who know me.

Can't keep up wth this thread now so not posting that often.

My third cycle of puregon has to be abandoned     .  We are having just 1 more try but now the consultant has recommended moving on to IVF.  We've been at the top of the NHS list for 6 months (got put on it last June).  Our first appointment is on 23rd July.

Good luck to everyone, especially DK, SF, Chilly and Strawberry Jam.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## Tama

DK - thanks for the kind words hun. Everything is still very light. I will see what happens tonight and then test tomorrow if there is no red bleed. How are things with you? Hope you are feeling a little better. I can't imagine how awful this must be for you and dh   xx

Jenny - I'm so very sorry things have not worked this month. Sending you a big   and   that the IVF does the trick for you. Take care xx

Hope everyone else is okay.

Tamsin


----------



## DK

Jenny  i was thinking about you and how u was, O dear jenny my love that good, why have u abandoned this cycle?over stimmimg?? Being at the top for IVF is great news though   and lil bit  exciting lol, good luck and keep us posted wont you! x

Tama please do keep   as if only brown could be great sign!         NO AF NO AF! If no red blood over night do a test in the morning please, u need to be 100%! x

 hi to everyone! x   x


----------



## Chilly

Jenny - Sorry you have had to abandon this cycle - too many follicles? Good luck with your last try   you won't need IVF but if it does come to that at least you are at the top of the waiting list so should hopefully all move pretty quick. Hope you'll keep in touch, it will be nice to hear how you are getting on. Really hope you get that BFP soon   

Tamsin -   that AF stays away, will be thinking of you tomorrow

xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

Firstly sorry for the lack of personals but I am going to try a few!

Daisy, these short cycles for me are a whole new issue, I am going to speak with my cons if this cycle is another short one, how exciting about your house  

DK,   are you heading back on clomid next cycle?

Jenny, I am sorry the OI cycle didn't work. We are probably heading towards IVF soon ourselves although we get nothing on the NHS as I am too young - which sucks sending a big   your way.

Serenfach, hope you feel better really soon  

Tama, keep positive DK is right  

x


----------



## DK

Hi chily huni just seen ur reply to m sorry hun not with it today! How are you?? x


----------



## NG

hi girls  

thank you all for your kind thoughts and wishes, it means a lot  

i am doing ok, trying to stay positive  .  it was my birthday yesterday and had a bit of a wobble and a really down day but hey ho there is no point in getting depressed as it won't change the situation. clinic has told me to wait for af to arrive naturally and i can restart clomid again straight away  .  if af doesn't arrive i have to retest to make sure not fallen preg naturally and i can then take provera to make a withdrawl bleed.  so i have two more months of clomid left before follow up appointment, so i am hoping it will happen again and will stick this time.

sorry no personals just now, but i have been trying to keep up with you all and have been thinking of you


----------



## bendybird

Hi all....
just need to vent!

Had my ov blood test result- just a rubbish level of 24- they want me to continue on the same amount for the next few months...Im not happy about it so i called the hospital and the nurse basically said "well give it a shot- it might not even work for you, it donesnt work for eveyone." Gee thanks that makes me feel alot better! SO i rand my IVF private cons who also deals with me now at the NHS hospital and he said he will squeeze me in early for an appointment rather than wait till end of Aug. 

My car is playing up, we are half way through planning permission to move a fence- which is unbelievable the amount of drawings, pictures and ****e that you need- the cost for that has doubled and now with this as well i am having a rubbish time and im soo stressed   

Anyhoo hope your all ok and i apologise for the moan!


----------



## guider

sorry I've not been around on here for a while, hope you are all doing ok.
just a quick update for you all
i have had a scan today and have 9 follies growing ranging from 8.8 to 15.8
another scan on friday then ec next week


----------



## serenfach

*Jenny *  .. not good news, babe, but the disappointments may be long forgotten soon!  I really hope IVF comes around for you asap and you get your deserved BFP 

*Tama*.. I hope 'SHE' stays away for you, sweetheart. You always make such huge effort to support us all on here, you so so so deserve a lovely BFP 

*Bendy*..  ouch, not a good day for you by the sounds of it. Here's hoping your cons can see you earlier than August and he has some answers for you  Good luck 

*NG*.. thinking of you 

*Daisy*..    YaY on the house front, sweetie! Hope it brings you a huge change of luck! 

*DK*.. hope you're doing ok, babe 

*Strawberryjam* .. thanks for your post  Hows it all going, babe?

*Chilly*..  hopr you get that call back soon! Demand to speak to someone if no one calls you back.

*ClareR*.. I'm sending you a truckload of  vibes for tomorrow.. hope there's LOTSD of lovely follies!!!! 

*SS*.. thanks for your post  I'll look into that. I;m thinking ANYthing has to be better than this! Hows things going woth you?

*Trixxi*..  thank you too.. your posts always help me  Hows things going with you?

*Guider*..  good to see you.. sending you a load of ! Good news about your follies, babe!

Hi to everyone else .. once again I'm out of tyime to do more personals, sorry. I've had crazy busy day and only now managed to get here to post.. it's 11pm and I have to be up at 5.30am, so I m short on time. If you've posted me and I haven't replied, I'm really sorry.. I'll try to get back here tomorrow to check Xx

*Update*:
I thought my last round of Clomid [round 5] was my last as we were told to 'expect your first IVF appointment any day now..' over a month ago, but still no sign of it yet, so I will be doing round 6 Clomid [this really is the last round as I have no more tabs left after this one] SO - round 6 here we come!  This cycle af has been horrendous - REALLY heavy bleed, chronic pain, skin breakout, no patience.. but but but on a positive note, it's all bearable and [hopefully!] worth it. SOON!  

Oh yeah.. and my best bud at work told me she's preg today. She came to my office cover my other best bud for maternity leave! She says it wasn't planned.. her other half isn't exactly 'over the moon'.. etc etc.. can you believe it?! Typical!! I wonder if the Cosmic Joker isn't taking the p*ss out of me sometimes.. 

Anyhoo.. keep safe all.. speak soon Xx

Laura Xx

PS - 'Scuse my typos.. I'm super tired and rushing!


----------



## Tama

Morning All

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun and that it is helping to make your lives a little bit brighter  

Laura sorry af has been such a   this month for you. Really hope that round 6 will be the magic one for you. Sending you loads of     xx

Bendy - sounds like you are having a rubbish time of things at the moment   Good news that the private cons can see you and fingers crossed this will be just what you need. Best of luck xx

Guider - great news about the follies. Really hope everything goes well on Friday and that the EC goes smoothly. Sending you loads of   xx

NG - Happy Belated Birthday  You are being very brave.   I really hope that you soon get your much deserved BFP xxx

DK - thank you so much for the positive words. I really does help. But it wasn't good news. How are tings with you? Sending you lots of   for your cycle xx

Chilly - any news from the clinic? Keep us posted. xx

Daisy - how are tings with you hun? So do you know roughly when you'll be moving? Very exciting, fingers crossed the new house brings with it a BFP really soon. xxxx

Clare - best of luck for today. I really hope you have some lovely large follies. Do let us know   xx

Jenny - really hope the IVF does the trick for you    x

S/Jam - how are tings with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

SS - how are tings going on Clomid? Hope you are okay x

Babydust - hope you are okay and that everything is going ok with this round of Clomid xx

JPS - how are things with you? x

MissDayus2B- how are things with you? x

KD74 - hope you are okay hun. How are you feeling. When do you test?  xx

Chrissy - best of luck for your scan hun. Hope you and your bub are doing well  xx

Jac - hope you and beanie are okay x

Reet - haven't heard from you but hoping you are okay x

Pinpin - Haven't heard from you in a few days hope you are okay. When are you due to test? Sending you lots of   xx

Bunny - hope things are going well for you x

J9 - how are things with you? x

Karen - hope you are okay x

PoDdy - are you okay? x

Fire Opal - how are things with you? x

Hope29 - Thanks for the pm hun. Hope things soon feel a little better for you. Keep thinking     x

aasha - hope all is well with you x 
                        
Mango - hope things are okay with you x

Hope25 - hope you are okay x

Well it's another negative cycle for me. I had red blood last night and a little this morning. AF will be with me later today or tomorrow. I really don't know what else we can do. This month was a perfect month, two follies and a 9mm lining but even that is not enough. I will call the hospital today to book my cd12 scan also want to ask what happens next as this is my final cycle of Clomid. I have to say I'm panicing because I have no idea what will happen next or how long I'll have to wait on the NHS for the next tx, dh and I don't have the money to go private or I would do that just to speed things along. Sorry for the moan but it just all seems to have gotten on top of me at the moment. 

Really hope there are some more  really soon. Sending you loads of    and   

Tamsin xx


----------



## DK

NG thinking of you! Have you done another test??x

Guider hello stranger hope things with you is ok babe! x Eggies and lining sounding good  when is EC booked for?? x

Bendy not sure we spoke but  x

SF my lovely hows u hows the busy week going lol x x  

Tama did u test hun red blood dont mean its over..Me im 3days late now, been brown spotting for 2days so who no's! x


----------



## trixxi

Hey Tama,

Sending you loads of    

Moans are good honey, when your feeling down, get it out of your system.
It makes it so much more stressful on you when you dont know what options you have left,
I'm sure things will take a turn for the better soon,
If for effort on here alone you really do deserve a big bfp. 

I was thinking about you earlier    Well, do you look like cindy crawford??  Have your fab flops worked??
take care  


JennyW........................sending you lots of     have missed your posts on here, was wondering how you were.  Hope things get better for you soon.  


Hi to everyone else 
I have completely lost my way on here   
will try n catch up properly.

T xx


----------



## daisy22

Morning ladies,

Its another beautiful day!  but that makes my eyes look like this  so am hiding indoors!!!

*Hi trixxi,* dont worry about feeling lost is such a busy thread! 

*Hi DK * 3 days late?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Hi Tamsin,* I have the same spotting before af turns up. I will send you a pm hun 

*Hi serenfach,* Yes I am hoping the new house will bring a change of luck!! Hope the af is a bit better. It sounds awfull.  with your last round of clomid. Is it worth chasing your clinic about the appointment? . I know what you mean about the cosmic joker- i feel exactly the same & it isn't funny.

*Hi Guider, *  on the follies.  with egg collection hope you get lots of good uns!!!

*Hi Bendybird,* I am not surpirised your angry- I would be too.  I dont understand why they are not increasing your dose. Glad you mananged to get an earlier appointment with the consultant- hope he sorts things out for you.

*Hi NG *  . I am sorry it was a down day for you. I am not sure if this is what you want to hear but you did get pregnant and you will again, I am sure of it .

*Hi strawberryjam,* I think you are right to spk to dr's if this cycle is short- hope it is a longer one for you though .

*Hi Jenny,* sorry about the puregon being abandoned .  with ivf appointment.

*Hi Chilly,* Have you done a hpt to be sure? maybe you should!  the clinics move so slowly dont they? They need a rocket up their backsides!!! Hope you get it sorted soon.

*Hi Clare,*  with the follie scan hope their are some lovely juicy ones for you  . is good news about the private healthcare. Jersey boys was fab thank you. Am def staying away from the pee sticks- dont want to jinx it!! I think some drinks on your 30th would be fine- think of all the babies concieved by drunk parents every single day!!!!    

*Hi JPSCoey,* I think its a little early for opks. You should ov 5-10 days after clomid. opk's detect lh surge which is 24-36 hours before OV. I would start doing opks cd9/10. How long is your normal cycle length. By cd8 you should see some follies starting to grow. Will they scan you again after this I was scanned at cd12 ( i think this is quite common) and you could see 2 large follies by then. 

As for me cd24 today. Had a 26 day cycle last month so we will have to see what happens over the weekend. I feel off, not unwell but not quite right- am not at all hungry- not like me- not reading anything into it- is prob just hayfever- would be wat too early for any symptoms yet anyway. I am playing mind games with myself again. will only lead to heartache and dissapointment for me. 

House is going OK just a million and one things to sort out!!

I am on nights tonight and tomorrow so may not get on til friday but will be thinking of you all

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## Tama

DK - I didn't do a test I know it's af. I always get brown blood, then some red before full flow red bleed. I can't stand to see a negative it makes it worse. I'm just waiting for the full bleed which will confirm what I already know. Thank you for the support it means a lot   Really hope it's good news for you this month. Sending you lots of    xx

Thanks Trixxi   Not my turn again this month. I'll just have to wait and see what the nurse says at the hospital when I go for the cd12 scan. Wishing you luck for this month xxx

Daisy - hope you are okay babe. I've pm'd you xx

Tamsin x


----------



## JPSCoey

daisy22 said:


> *Hi JPSCoey,* I think its a little early for opks. You should ov 5-10 days after clomid. opk's detect lh surge which is 24-36 hours before OV. I would start doing opks cd9/10. How long is your normal cycle length. By cd8 you should see some follies starting to grow. Will they scan you again after this I was scanned at cd12 ( i think this is quite common) and you could see 2 large follies by then.
> 
> As for me cd24 today. Had a 26 day cycle last month so we will have to see what happens over the weekend. I feel off, not unwell but not quite right- am not at all hungry- not like me- not reading anything into it- is prob just hayfever- would be wat too early for any symptoms yet anyway. I am playing mind games with myself again. will only lead to heartache and dissapointment for me.
> 
> Lots of love
> Daisy


Daisy, tx for your advice. My cycles are erratic varying from 17 days to 37 and the odd 80+ day cycle thrown in too. FF says that my average is 32 days. I am opking through the whole cycle (ic's) just to see if clomid has any effect on the opks and weither or not it corresponds with ovulation  shown in the scans. I think they will keep scanning me after the cd8 one when they think is neccessary. Hope so! Great, I needed to know if I should expect anything in the first scan, that's really helpful.

It's so hard not to play mind games with yourself! I have never thought I would get a bfp as charting has never shown ovulation. However, the whole ttc business drives me bonkers. I so hope you get your bfp this cycle. Not long until testing. 


Tama said:


> Morning All
> JPS - how are things with you? x
> 
> Well it's another negative cycle for me. I had red blood last night and a little this morning. AF will be with me later today or tomorrow. I really don't know what else we can do. This month was a perfect month, two follies and a 9mm lining but even that is not enough. I will call the hospital today to book my cd12 scan also want to ask what happens next as this is my final cycle of Clomid. I have to say I'm panicing because I have no idea what will happen next or how long I'll have to wait on the NHS for the next tx, dh and I don't have the money to go private or I would do that just to speed things along. Sorry for the moan but it just all seems to have gotten on top of me at the moment.
> 
> Really hope there are some more  really soon. Sending you loads of   and
> 
> Tamsin xx


Aw don't give up now. It's not over yet but the spotting doesn't sound promising for this cycle. Is this your 3rd clomid cycle? If so why aren't you doing 3 more months if you need to? Just take each day one day at a time hun.


----------



## Tama

Hiya JPS - when I started the treatment I was told they only offer 4 cycles of Clomid. This will be the 4th so I will have to ask the nurse/cons what the next step is. I think it's IUI but until I speak to them I'm not 100% sure. How are things with you? When do you have your scan, is it this week? Best of luck Tamsin xx


----------



## JPSCoey

Hi Tamsin,

My first scan is on Friday CD8 so hope they will see something there. I take my 5th tablet tonight and am feeling fine tx. I hope they give you a good plan of action for the next step if you need to go there. Good luck that af stays away. Have you had any s/e with the clomid?


----------



## trixxi

Hey JP,

Hows things?? 
Not spoken to you in a while,  how you finding clomid?? hope its being kind to you!!

T xx


----------



## JPSCoey

Hey there trixxi,

I am loving the clomid but I guess it's like when I we first started ttc and I though it'll happen quickly. I have my hopes pinned on it and think its going to give me my bfp.... Well I don't usually ov so it's gotta give me a better chance anyway...

How are you? I am also struggling to keep up with everyone!


----------



## Tama

Hi JPS

I haven't found Clomid too bad for s/e I normally get head aches and dry eyes   but touch wood that is about it. I find that the hCG injection on cd12 is the thing that sends me   loads of hormones and I get very   . Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle and for Friday's scan    xx

Tamsin


----------



## trixxi

JPS

Glad to hear your loving the clomid, sure you've not lost you marbles 

only kidding I know what you mean,,  at least now we have a fighting chance of getting utd!!

That is of course if were doing it right!! 
I have tilted womb, and reading up suggests maybe lying on back has been sending   in the wrong
direction!! Who knows? !

Its great this place is so busy, nice to have so any to talk to, just wish i was a bit more efficient at keeping up!!


You enjoying this lovely weather 

T  xxx


----------



## serenfach

*JPS*.. good luck for your scan, sweetheart!  

*DK*.. yeah lol, busy busy busy but ok  How are you?

*Tama*.. >>  <<

*Trixxi*.. *Daisy*... and the other crazy-Clomid-curly -fries I've missed lol, hope you're all hanging in there!  

Anyone on CD3? Will I finally have a cycle buddy this month?! I swear I have my cycles on my own lol.. 

ps - I'm rushing again, sorry!


----------



## guider

sorry I can't keep up with personals at the moment
thanks for all you good wishes for EC, hopefully I will have a date for it on friday
I'm guessing wednesday when DH is due to be away for work !!!


----------



## Shooting star

SF - Hang in there and lets hope things improve for you soon  

Tama - Sorry that it does not lok good hun. Its really frustrating isn't it when you think everythig is perfect and then it still does not happen. There is just no logic or fairness. 

Day 4 of clomid today and so far feeling fine.

SS


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Disaster at the scan for me yesterday. No follies at all. Clomid is just not working for me. 1st month I took Clomid I had follies, ovulated & got BFP. 2nd month follies but no ovulation. Month 3 on higher dose no follies so no ovulation either. Looks like my brain doesn't want to respond to Clomid. Really didn't expect it. We though the higher dose would do the trick & make me ovulate. We never even considered no follies. We're gutted. Nurse suggested another go on 150mg but I really don't see the point. So my options are Puregon, ovarian drilling or IVF. I don't really know much about any of them so guess I'd better start reading up. At the moment though just feel lost, feel like our chances are slipping away & our options are reducing. 

Sorry for the lack of personals. I'm at work so must go. Guess I'll have to find a new board as I wont be a Clomid chick anymore. No idea where to go though! 

Hope you're all ok
Clare


----------



## Tama

Clare    so sorry about the scan   There isn't anything I can say that will make how you feel any better but I'm thinking of you and I'm here if you need to vent/chat etc. You don't have to find another thread there are ladies on this thread that are now on different tx so don't feel you have to find another thread, unless you want to.   This will be my last round of Clomid and I have no idea what will be next so I think there will be a few of us in the same boat. Do you have an appointment booked to see the cons re the next step? I'm sure that they will find the right treatment for you and you'll soon have your BFP. Try to stay strong, not easy I know. Tamsin xx


----------



## Tama

Guider - best of luck hun for EC on the 29th. Sending you loads of   and   this is your month xx

SS - glad you are feeling okay on the Clomid. Will you be having a scan or bloods done? Best of luck xx

Laura - sorry I'm cd1 today so am just behind you.   this will be your month hun   xx

Trixxi - how did you find out about the tilted womb? I was telling dh last night that you can have that and he now thinks that must be what I have and has come up with some new moves   Hope you are okay. xx

Daisy - sending you    for test day really hope it's a BFP   xxx

Kerryn - also wishing you loads of luck for test day hun    BFP xx

I did a long post yesterday so won't bore you to death today   Sending loads of    to you all and   for some 

Tamsin xx


----------



## NG

morning girls! 

still off work, doc signed me off after m/c, thank goodness as i just couldn't face going in.  supposed to go back on monday but i had holidays booked off for next week so it's fine.  we are going up north scotland on sat for a week with the dogs.  booked a nice wee cottage so it will be good to get away  .

tama - sorry af got you  .  your consultant might prescribe you more clomid since it has been working for you - making you ovulate and womb lining ok.  i know some hospitals will give you up to 9 months even 12 months sometimes.  i only have 2 months worth left now and i am also a bit nervous of the next step.  i was given enough for 6 cycles to start with so i am hoping they will just give me another 3 months as it is working for me. 

Clare - so sorry   i can understand why you weren't expecting no follies. it is so strange why it would work before but not now   makes me a little nervous for when i start again    hope you get the support from your clinic on which step to take next.  don't disappear if you stop clomid you are still welcome on this board  

guider - good luck for ec.  does your dh work away from home a lot?  my dh works on rigs and its a nightmare trying to sort out all the dates, if it wasn't hard enough already  

laura - hope you are ok hun, and not getting too stressed  

daisy - thanks hun, thats what i keep telling myself, it has worked and will work again. congrats on the house   hope this will bring a bambino with it    good luck for this weekend  

hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok


----------



## DK

Clare R im so sorry about yoursan huni its not nice i had it before u just want to or in my case do cry  have you decied what u want to do next?? thinking of you! x  

Tama good afternoon my lovley you ok?? tested?? or has that nasty women got you??    How are you? x 

NG hope your ok huni and resting up! x

Ok ladies well its all over for me again! Bleeding got worse this monring and turned red and cramps so bad i using a hot water bottle 

                                          

I had enough now! Ihave 2 months left on clomid but dont think i going to take it! Think just let my body rest! What u ladies think? We have app with con on tues 14th july 4.50 to disscuss iui and ivf! im confused what to do HELP!

Hugs and thoughts to you all! x x


----------



## Tama

DK - Sp sorry af got you hun     AF got me too hun. I've not tested as it heavy red blood so don't think there is any point testing, or should I test before taking Clomid tomorrow? I'm never really sure on that, if I'm bleeding then I'm not pg is always the way I look at it! If you don't want to take the Clomid then don't have a rest and see what the cons say when you go to the hospital. I don't know much about IUI and IVF apart from the info I've read. I guess it depends on your dh   if they are good then IUI is a good next step and not as full on as IVF - or so I believe! Really hope you get things sorted out at the appointment and have a game plan. Are you cd1 today, if so we are cycle buddies   Take care xxx

NG - glad you are feeling a little brighter. A week away sounds like a very good idea. Time for you and dh to relax and chill. Yes, they may give me more Clomid or maybe move us onto IUI. DH doesn't have a problem (according to the test he had done) with his    so IUI maybe the next step. I just hate not knowing what is going to happen next. If someone said you will get pg this year I would be happy to chill out and not think about it, but in the back of my head there is the 'what if I never get pg'. No one can tell me 100% that I will and that's what drives me nuts. I've never been pg so don't know if it can happen or not! As you can see I'm very good and sending my self a bit loopy   When will you be starting the Clomid again? Really hope that it works for you and you don't have to think about the next step    

Tamsin xx


----------



## Chilly

AAARRRRGGGGGHHHH - just did a long post and then lost internet connection    

Will try and remember what I had written

Tamsin - So sorry it didn't work for you this month. Really hope this cycle is the one for you   

DK - Sorry AF got you. Do you think you will give clomid a miss until your cons apt? Either way hope you feel better and get that BFP soon  

NG - A week away sounds great, hope you can relax and enjoy it x x 

Clare R -   , so sorry it didn't work this month for you, I know how horrible it is to be told its not working. Have you got an apt to discuss where you can go from here? Please don't stop posting, I am currently not on clomid and it would be nice to compare what is offered as an alternative. Hope you feel better soon x x

S S - Good luck this cycle hun   

Guider - Good luck for EC   it works for you this month x x

Serenfach - How you doing? Hope its all settling down for you. Is this last cycle on clomid??  Really hope this is the one for you will be sending you lots of    this month x x

Trixxi - Hi hope you are ok? Can I ask how you got dx of tilted womb?? Have you got some new post BMS positions to try? Can't be any worse than legs in air can they?   

JPS - Good luck for scan tomorrow   there are some follies growing nicely x x

Dasiy22 - Hope nights are being kind to you and that AF is staying away.   for this cycle. Are you going to test this weekend? x x

Bendybird - Hello hope you are feeling a bit better   . Hopefully cons will get you sorted out x x

Well ladies I still haven't heard from clinic  . I called them tuesday am as 2 weeks were up so do you think I should call again tomorrow? Don't want to come across as being a pain cos I am sure that won't help move thngs along any faster but also don't want to be forgotten. What do you all think

Hope everyone is ok and in case I don't get on tomorrow hope you all have a fab weekend

x x x


----------



## trixxi

Hey ladies.....

Tama/ Chilly,  just wanted fill you in with my TW!! 

It was discovered at an internal scan at hosp,  i didnt think anything of it nevermind think it might affect ttc, thought if it was relevant then doc would have said something.

It popped into my head again the other day cos DH has kept going on about position we used when we conceived our wee boy.

So i started investigating, on here and other sites and some lovely ladies have shared there stories.........

Its not serious, and doesnt cause IF, but info suggest positioning can make a huge difference.
Symptoms include, painful during certain BMS positions, lower backpain, urinary tract infections, urinary incontinence.

Now for the tmi bit....   bms from behind is better for ttc as the    have direct path!!! and you should then lie on your stomach preferably with pillow under thighs!!!  (also far less leakage).  Hope this isnt TMI, it might help us get a few more BFP's. 

I have to say its been the source of many amusing chats between me n dh so if it lightens the whole bms thing, its got to be good!!!

Feeling a bit shy now everyone knows my insides out!!!  

Evening everyone 

T xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Trixxi - Sounds like good advice.

Chilly - I would be tempted to phone

Tama - I know what you mean, a clear plan can make all the difference. Its the not knowing that is so hard. As for me, I am having a scan on day 13, so no bloods.

DK - so sorry, maybe a rest would be good.

NG - I hope you enjoy Scotland

Clare - sorry the scan was such a disappointment, its really upsetting when you are expecting a better response from the clomid. You definately dont need to find another board unless you want to.

SF  

Last clomid tablet for this cycle, tonight. Then wait for follicle tracking scan on day 13. Tired, grumpy and emotional today so wounder if its the clomid building up.

SS


----------



## Tama

Trixxi - thanks for the info - I did think that would be the best way to   Just told dh and he thinks its a great idea   I love being able to ask a question and get an answer, really helpful thank you. I don't know if I have a TW but will try the 'moves' just in case. xx

SS - just notice your ds birthday is the same as mine 23rd March but I have a few years on him   Best of luck for the scan, lets hope there are some lovely large follies   xx

Chilly - I would call them hun but I'm pushy.   Sometimes in life you need to be a little pushy to get things done. I can't see the harm in calling and asking what is going on.Really hope you get some answers   x

Tamsin


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Thanks for all your kind words, it really means alot. Its nice to have people to chat to who understand. I think I'll also hang around on here too. Really want to see how you guys get on with your BFP's. 

Well I rang clinic yesterday and was quite pushy about seeing consultant! I've got an appointment on Monday afternoon to see him and discuss our options. Think it just happened in the worst week, already feeling old cause I'm going to be 30 (I know its not old but you know what I mean) and then to find out Clomid wasn't working we just felt like time was ticking on. I think its harder cause we got a BFP off Clomid so we thought given time it would happen for us again on Clomid. 

Chilly - def call the clinic. You have to be pushy with them.

SS - Symptoms are a good sign its working. When it was working for me I had symptoms, was emotional etc.

Trixxi - good moves. Maybe we shoudl all try with or without tilted womb!

DK - sorry AF got you. Good luck for app. 

NG - hope you're ok. It takes time. Enjoy your break. 

Tamsin - thanks for the kind words hun. They mean alot. 

Hi to everyone else - SF, Jenny - thanks for the pm

Clare


----------



## kdb

Hi everyone

I feel  for not having posted for so long, but I've been popping in here most days to see how you're all doing. 

Am working from home today so finally have the chance (and privacy!) to spend the time writing a decent post.

*Hi Clare -* great that you've got an appt so soon and that your private healthcover is sorted. I hope your consultant is a good one and can explain all the options fully. Here's  that the next phase brings you a happy and healthy baby. I think I mentioned in a pm that JennyW moved from Clomid to Puregon so could help with info on that. 

*Tamsin - *good luck with the new bed!!!  Definitely push for that appt so you have a date to work towards. I understand your feelings about your friend's baby. It will be hard, but if you can take the oppty to chat with her afterwards about the birth, etc, then it's kind of like a way of making it "real" to you/your subconscious that that is a situation you fully expect to be in yourself - ie, you *will* get pregnant and experience birth and have a healthy baby. Sorry I really haven't articulated it very well (!) but when a friend of mine had a little boy in March I spent the day with her a week before she was due, then visited them the day they got home from the hospital. Of course I wanted to see her and meet him (and hold him... WOW what an experience) but also I was intrigued to hear about the birth in the same way I would even if I wasn't having challenges TTC. We *have* to believe and have hope that one day we will have a baby!



*SStar *- hope you're feeling a bit better today. All the best for some big happy follies and a lush lining at your scan!

*Hi Trixxi -* don't be shy  Funny, I was told about 10 years ago I had a TW / retroverted uterus but then at a scan last November the results said anteverted (ie, "normal"). Although, that scan totally missed my PCO so not sure whether I believe it. Thanks for the info anyway, will definitely try the lying-on-the-stomach-afterwards trick  Good luck with this cycle and the fun BMS positions!

*Chilly - *definitely call the clinic!!! I called them on a daily basis when I was still on the NHS, without shame! The squeaky wheel gets the oil...

*DK -* totally up to you honeybee  maybe you would feel better giving your body a break before the next treatment. You could try some natural therapies (eg, acupuncture). Zita West recommends these prior to IVF. I'm pleased you've got an appt relatively quickly. It seems you, JennyW and Chilly may be at the same stage of looking into next steps?

*Hi NG -* am glad you've got some more time off to chill out and recover. Hope the sun shines for you, DH and the furkids next week 

*Hi Guider -* nine follies, that's great!!!! Sending you lots of     vibes for your EC!

*Laura - *sorry to hear about your painful AF. Are you feeling better now? I had two similar experiences whilst in my late teens - writhing about on the floor in pain, crying, crawling to the bathroom to throw up, diarrhoea... I took ibuprofen at the time but all that got me through it was thinking that once my period finished the pain would stop too. Hope things are looking better on the homefront, and that you have some time this weekend to chillax 

*JPS - *welcome  Just finished my first month on 50mg of Clomid and it seems to have done the trick and made me OV. I hope it does the same for you! p.s. I love your photo - is that your cat?

*Daisy -* congrats on the house! How exciting!!! Is it far from where you live now? How are you feeling - today is CD26 for you I think?

*Hi Bendy -* hope you're having a better day today  Sometimes I think that only people who've had challenges TTC should be allowed to work in fertility clinics, so that they can empathise with their customers (us!). It's great though that you have a consultant who is willing to help. Good luck with the joys of planning permission 

*StrawberryJam -* you're too young for IVF on the NHS? I didn't know there was a lower age limit? How crazy... I hope this cycle is more 'normal' for you and you get your full-term pg before having to move on to IVF. 

*JennyW - *I'm so sorry  Please stay in touch. I am soooo impressed that you were put on the IVF waiting list last year?!! Hopefully things will move quickly for you and DH as you deserve a positive outcome. I've really appreciated your advice and support 

Hi to all the other FFs on the thread 

As for me, it's CD30 and as I OV'd on CD16 I'm expecting dear aunt to come visit from tomorrow. My temp has started to head downwards which is further confirmation. I feel embarrassed to admit this but at about 2am on Weds morning I woke up with really bad cramps, so after taking my temp at 6.30am I got up and did a pg test  just in case AF was about to start. Result (of course!) was -ve but I'd read an article written by a FS and he said he gets his patients to test *every* month before AF, because if they get a +ve followed by AF then at least they know the egg and the sperm are getting together. I know there are lots of reasons for false +ves but the cramps were so unusual for me I probably wasn't thinking straight so I did the test. 

I didn't enjoy seeing just the one line knowing I'd had two good follies, I'd def OV'd, and my prog bloods were 132 (although womb lining was pathetic at <5mm).

*So, lesson learned kd74. Don't test early * 

Well it's taken me an hour to write this  so I really must get on with some work. Have an excellent weekend ladies! Loads of babydust to us all!!!!!!

xoxo


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

^beware^ Sorry moan coming up, just need to get it off my chest......

Called clinic to confirm cd12 scan and asked about seeing cons. She said they normally book on last scan but would do it for me over the phone today. Great I thought.....then came 9th September 2009. I know it's the NHS and I understand there are lots of people waiting for appointments but this means that I'll have to wait two months before I even get seen. Then there will be a wait for the next tx. I feel totally disheartended and on the verge of   I know I shouldn't complain as there are others worse off than me but all I have done is wait for the last 3 years. 

I'm sorry ladies. I'll be back later to do personals when I've pulled myself together.

T x


----------



## JPSCoey

Hello, back from my first 50mg clomid cycle follicle scan!

What do you think?: 
It's cycle day 7/8
Left ovary 1x12mm folli
right: 3 folli's. (12mm, 11mm, 11mm)
So 4 all up- is that normal?

Utirine lining 6mm

Have another scan on Tuesday to see if they are bigger. Nurse was really nice, said they are excellent results.

Am a bit confused as does this mean there was an egg sac or not?

So if they grow by 1-22mm in 24 hours, by Tuesday the 12mm ones should be 16-20mm.
What rate does your lining grow?


----------



## Shooting star

JSP

That sounds like great results. You look well on track for everything being optimum around your next scan. The follie sizes are good for day8 and the lining just needs to get a little thicker. My lining used to grow about half a mm in 24 hours according to my con. As for the 'egg sack', my understanding is that the follicles each hopefully contain an egg and will repture at the point of ovulation to release their eggs. The reason they like the follies to be 18/20mm is so that there is a good chance of them containing a mature egg.

Looking good

I would be really pleased if I had those results (suppose I may have somethingsimilar as we are on same cycle day!) I wont know until next Thursday though, when I have my scan.

SS


----------



## JPSCoey

Ooohh, tx for the reassurance. What does the lining need to get to? Is it 10 but optimally 20? Can't wait to hear your outcome on Thursday!


----------



## daisy22

Hi all,

Sorry no personals today.

AF is on her way- spotting now.

I am so angry- irrationally angry and upset.          I have had enough- when will it be my turn?  

Sorry to post such a negative post but just cant muster any happiness.   Now I have to go to a wedding and smile all day (we are doing the bar) all I really want to do is tell everyone to   ##f.

Sorry
Daisy


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey

Had my blood taken again thursday 25th so will see if i have ovulated this month also had my results froms last time my progesterone level went from 3.1 then i took the clomid and it went upto 145 a big massive difference  

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

JPS - I was told a minimum of 7mm for uterus lining.

Miss Dayus - wow, what a difference

Daisy -  So sorry hun   

Tama - 23rd March is obviously a great date!

SF  

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## Tama

Daisy - I'm so very sorry hun   There is nothing I can say that will make it feel any better but I'm here if you want to scream and shout   It isn't fair and the   is a   . I'm thinking of you and totally believe that it WILL happen for you     really it will and when it does you will be the best mummy   Take care and I'll pm you xxxxx

Hope everyone is okay and enjoying the sun, if it's shining with you. 

Sending loads of     to you all. Must dash haven't done breakfast and it's knocking on for lunch  

Tamsin x


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies

I am so sorry for yesterday- I turned into a crazy lady!!   . I feel bit better today. still feeling a bit angry though.

Hi Tama, thankyou for the messages, I really appreciate them. Its so nice to know that you are there for me  . I will always be here for yoy too. I am sorry you have to wait for your appointment- that is a long time. Good job you booked it now or you would be waiting even longer.

Hi shooting star-  good luck for your scan on thurs   . Hope you have some lovely follies.

Hi MissDayus2B  on the prog- thats fab 

Hi JPSCoey,  on the scan results- they are fab. I may be wrong but i seem to remember as far as lininings go anything over 8 is acceptable.   for your next scan.

Hi KD74, I am so sorry about the test. I did the exactly the same as you. I keep thinking if i wish hard enough maybe this month it will be true. I agree with you seeing the single line is like a slap in the face- it makes it real  . I hope we both have better luck this month and get to see 2 lines instaed of 1.    Thankyou for asking about the house- I am quite excited, it is in tha same village we live in now. Is a new development of just 9 houses- they are all different. Hope you are having a lovely weekend.

Hi Clare,  HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY    . I am so sorry the clomid hasn't worked for you. I am glad you are seeing the consultant on monday, I hope you get a plan sorted so you can know what's happening. PLEASE  stay with us- we dont want you to move to another board- your one of us!!!!

Hey trixxi, no need to feel shy- we are all frineds here!! Is interesting about your tilted womb- glad you have some ideas to help the boys  get to their destination!!! 

Hi Chilly, its so frustrating when you write a long post and then loose it  I have done it loads of times! Did you ring the clinic?   they have sorted out your appointment.

Hi DK  I am sorry the  got you. She has been busy the last couple of days- you, me and Tamsin the little . Did you make a decision? I think that as clomid has worked for you and you got a bfp would it be worth another try to avoid iui or ivf? Only you can make the decision though. I think it would be perfectly OK to say that you felt you had had enough after what you have been through .

Hi NG, I really hope you have alovely relaxing holiday with dh and the dogs  - you really deserve it. 

Hi guider,  with ec this week. x

Hi Serenfach, I am on cd2 now but only have short cycles- 26 days- generally OV day 12 ish at the mo.  for this cycle. Has your appointment come yet?

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

Well as for me- I am back on clomid tabs again. I am feeling really angry irrationally angry  . Dont normally feel like this- maybe is the stress of the last couple of months coming back to haunt me? Maybe is just hormonal. I just cant see clomid working for me- I know it has worked for other ladies on here and it will work for some of you. But I cant shake the feeling I will need IUI or maybe IVF. Will have to wait and see I suppose.

DH is taking me out for tea to celebrate our 5th wedding anniversary (was on fri but couldn't go out then and we were at a wedding yesterday). He has a lot of making up to do cuz he forgot to buy a card (2nd year running)  naughty boy!

Hope your all having a lovely weekend in the sunshine    .

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## JPSCoey

Thanks Daisy. Have a lovely night out for your anniversary. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## bendybird

Tama - having to wait till september is  Waiting around is awful, I hate having to wait for an appiontment when you are spending months waiting for things to start to happen. It really bugs me as well that you go to an appointment and they say right we'll try this now but you will need to have this test, this blood ect and it ends up taking even longer!!  I have been spoilt by my private clinic when we had the IVF's and FET's as there is no waiting, once your in you can start when your ready.  I would ring every day and get a cancellation  

JPS scan sounded like the clomid was doing the trick!

Dasiy how many more moths on clomid have you left?  Have you looked into a clinic in case you need IVF as there is normally a waiting list- i came off comid and then tried to get an appiontment and had to wait 5 months, if i did it again i would have booked an appointment while still on the clomid so once i finished my last round i would have been able to go straight to the appointment- haven't written that very well did it make sense??   

Well its  been a bad few days for us....im too starting to come on.... saturday night i had some spotting before bed, then yesterday again soem pinky and now again today- i just wish it would turn up instead of messing around as i start to fool myself and start to think i could be pregnant      I know its my first month but i just thought maybe after having the HSG last month it would work

But i i kinda know Clomid wont work for me, I knew i would have to have ivf when i was on Clomid last time -- i just felt it and i was right. I hope it proves me wrong and does work for us over the next few months. 

Well im off to have a lay down while LO is back in bed have been up since 5 am lol little monkey and we had a BBQ yesterday and a 5 mile bike ride - trying to loose some weight    

Will do more personals later tonight

Enjoy the sunshine      hasnt it been lovely!


----------



## JW3

Tama - sending you a big virtual hug (pictures don't seem to be working on this rubbish pc I'm on)  Its so crap - have you got any more clomid to take or have you just got to wait now til Sept?  Maybe you can ring and see if they get any cancellations as that happens all the time? (I find it helps to really suck up to the receptionist - I know you shouldn't have to but it does work)  Also don't forget that lots of people get BFPs shortly after stopping clomid , there's been loads like that on here.  Sending you some positive vibes for a post clomid bfp.


----------



## Tama

Jenny - thank you so much for the positive words   I'm having a dark day today   My friend had her baby this morning which set me off with the   The hopsital give out the clomid for the next cycle when you go for your cd12 scan. As this is my last cycle I won't be given anymore when I go for my scan next Monday. The cons sec was away last week so I'm going to call her this week and be as nice as I can to see if they can fit me in sooner than the 9th Sept. When I spoke to the nurse about it she told me that people do get pg after finishing clomid but I'm struggling to see the light at the moment   Anyway enough about me going on how are things with you? So you have an IVF appointment in July? That is great news really hope that it works for you and you soon have a BFP xx

Bendy - I'm with you on the waiting thing - it sucks! I'm going to see if they can get me in earlier but will just have to wait and see. I just pray I get a BFP and don't need to worry about seeing the cons about further treatment - I'd be worrying about the 1st scan!! How are things with you? xx

Hope everyone is okay and staying   

Tamsin xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Tama sweety  
I know it seems so difficult at the moment, but I can 120% assure you that some (a lot in my case) of the feeling is clomid.  I often found that I had to take a month off to start feeling normal again.  

Now, what I can also tell you is that clomid stays in your system for about 3 months after you have taken it.  I know this, as I used to chart and got very well timed prog levels done, even when I was finished with the clomid my prog levels stayed high, suggesting I was still releasing more than one eggy.

Not getting your next lot of clomid really might do you some good   

Keep talking to your hospital about your appointment, I found being nice to the secretary and explaining how dreadful I felt meant she could pull afew strings - I am forever grateful to her for that.

Keep your chin up sweety and remember, you want your baby, not your friends one, so try to be happy for her.  Also, it's always good to see what other people are doing, so you learn what to do when your bambino comes along  

PoDdy


----------



## Tama

PoDdy - thanks for the message. I totally agree with you about the Clomid making me feel   I was a funny old stick before Clomid but am feeling like a crazy person at the moment. The tears just start for no real reason and I can't stop them. It's so silly and I wish I could just turn off the 'feelings'. I know there is a chance that it may work this month, or it may well work after I stop the Clomid but the not knowing drives me up the wall. 

I wish there was a computer that you put your info into and it printed you out a list of dates, one being the day you find out you are pg for the very first time, the others being birth dates and more BFP dates! I'd be a happy ladies if I knew for 100% that it was going to happen.

You are totally right about my friend I wouldn't want her baby but my own and I really am happy for her. It's just that I'm the only one left with empty arms out of all our friends. Everyone that got married last year has a baby or one on the way  

How are things with you? Sorry to rant on!

Sorry everyone the crazy clomid lady is in town but I will shake her off - I hope!

Tamsin xx


----------



## Bellini

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me posting.  Well no news in the Bellini house.  My beautiful kitten Millie is just the light of my life.  I am totally in love with her.  She's keep us both going through the dark days.

My IVF referral went up 2 weeks ago so we should hear soon as to when our first appointment is.  I am hoping and   we don't need it.  I had a horrible AF this cycle.  **tmi warning*** It was v light and then I had a 2 hour "flood" when I was in Somerfields so I had to run out and get a taxi home (without sitting on the seat!). It was really scary and horrible.  Then the next day back to spotting and then nothing  I just don't know what's going on now.  Clomid's had a couple of cycles to come out of my system so I don't know what it was.

Anyway, we're trying to move onward and upward.  I've stopped BBT charting which has helped my mental state a little bit.  Unfortunately things are still dark with Mr Bellini but we're on the waiting list for bereavement counselling so hopefully that will help.

Love to you all and thanks for answering my other post.  I was having a terrible day.

Love and 

Bellini xxx


----------



## JW3

Eh Poddy - is your FET on 1st July?  Good luck will have everything crossed for you - really hope it works.

Tama - thanks I am starting my last round of puregon tomorrow - one last chance before IVF


----------



## JW3

Bellini - great news about Millie.  Sorry to hear about Mr Bellini this stuff really puts extra pressure on your relationship doesn't it.  Hope you are ok, if you ever need someone to talk to you can always pm me hun.

Being honest I am also on a bit of a downer I just am so dwon with not being able to conceive I have had enough of work and told my manager I would like voluntary redundancy today.  probably won't get it but if you don't ask.  If I had the redundancy money I could take a year off and really concentrate on IVF without feeling I've got pressure from work to keep going.  When I told her about the IVF appointment she was saying well you will want time off and now won't be a good time with your project so maybe you are better delaying - like hell am I going to put one crappy work project above this.  Grrrrrr


----------



## PoDdy

Hey Jenny,
Yes, we got the go-ahead today for ET (if everything thaws ok   ) on Wednesday.  I am signed-off of work now for the 2WW, so focussing on chillaxing    something I find difficult to do.  So far today I have done the food shopping online, layed out a design for our garden, read up on beekeeping and cooked a Moroccan stew, which smells lovely, but needs another hour before I can serve it.

I plan to get the house straight tomorrow, so I can just chill out on the 2WW.  

OMG Jenny, I just read your post!!!  How dare your manager say that    I find that lots of people at work have no idea what their work-home life balance should be...it should always be weighted towards  home.  She sounds like a wonderful person - not!!!

PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Poddy - your profile thing at the bottom says your ET is on 1st May not 1st July, I thought I'm sure I haven't missed it.  Will be thinking of you on your 2ww and so hoping it works.


----------



## Tama

PoDdy - sending you loads of    for Wednesday. Relax and put your feet up on your 2ww   xx

Jenny - your boss sounds a bit like mine   I really don't think people get it if they haven't gone through this. As if you would put your life on hold for a work project! Sorry you are down   Hope you are soon feeling a little brighter  

15 minutes and I can go home, yippee!! Today has been pants and to top it off my skin is worse than ever - I now have more spots than some of the kids at school  

Tamsin x


----------



## bendybird

What a crazy manager you have !!!  Silly cow!! shw obviously donsent know what it is like to struggle to have a family   

I think it would be a great idea to take a yr off if you can to concentrate on the IVF...I had two IVF's and a FET inbetween all in 10 months and i struggled with working full time!!  

We're all having a bit of a s**t month on Clomid        for us all!!

God its hot!!


----------



## strawberryjam

sorry for the lack of personals but just wanted to offer tama  a   clomid turns me into someone completely out of character it is horrid. 

Jenny, good luck this cycle   your manager sounds like a fruit loop 

Poddy, good luck for wednesday    def do lots of chillaxing on the 2ww.  

I am on CD 15 had a peak on the CBFM and good temp shift so it looks like since the mc in december my body has decided to ovulate at a sensible point  

x


----------



## bendybird

And my Af is still messing me around    I have pink/brown when i wipe   tmi and its bugging me im knicker checking all the time!!!!


----------



## Le-anne

Hi everyone 

I posted about starting clomid and some of the girls recommended I join the chatter on this thread so here I am! Looking forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Welcome Le-anne

I am also on my first cycle of clomid (ttc no.2 so clomid does work!) My first scan is on Thursday.

All the best with the comid and I look forward to chatting to you more.

SS


----------



## serenfach

Ello ladies  Not good to see so many sad faces in here  I was one of them, but I reached a point yesterday where I realised I am becoming obsessed with ttc again. Long story short, I've had a few dark weeks on and off of late.. I glanced past the tv yesterday evening and caught a glimpse of a news report. I read 'early pregnancy' - it actually read 'energy payments'. 

We've been told [twice] that we reached the top of the IVF list in early June.. we are still waiting for our first appointment. I know it will be weeks after that before our next appointment where we discuss and agree our tx plan and then another however many weeks before we can actually start tx. Grr  [I have a very low patience threshold at the moment]

I guess we all have to just hang in there and keep on going  We won't get our beautiful bundles of love if we give up! The dark days don't last forever, even if unfortunately they are often more memorable than the 'good' days. 
My 4 closest friends have all been pregnant [3 have had their babies now] within the past 12/14 months.. as each pregnancy was announced I actually began to think that God was doing this to me on purpose, like I was being punished for something. I of course realised that I was being silly and that considering the pressure I am under and the raging hormones running through my veins, I was bound to start thinking ridiculous thoughts at some point. It did make me realise though that I have [we all have] lots of love in my life already, a wonderful husband, good friends and a loving family and that I really should direct some of my time and love at them.. I'd kinda forgotten about so much of the 'good stuff' amidst my baby obsession 

All I really wanted to say was hang in there!  If it's meant to happen, it will.. no matter what, but if it isn't meant to be, then so be it - we mustn't forget the great things we already have in our lives  

I'm off to drink another bottle of cough mixture and curlp up with my hot water botty.. I was supposed to be filming again today, but I just can't seem to budge this damned cough and cold 

Beeeeeeeeeeeeechaaaaaaaaaaaaaaams! I'm a-comin!


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies! How hot is it!!!

The aircon in our office is down and won't be fixed until this afternoon so I'm working from home again.

Finally last night on CD33 old AF swung by so I'll be starting my second round of Clomid tabs tomorrow. Seems like AF has been a busy  the past few days with us Clomid girls.

*SS - *good luck for Thursday's scan 

*Hi Le-anne *- welcome aboard 

*Daisy -* hope you survived the wedding ok - I had to LOL when I read about  the wedding guests. Is this your last round of Clomid or will you do six? Do you get good follies, lining etc most months? Wow, your *NEW* new house sounds FAB! I bet you can't wait to move in. My DH and I also celebrated our five year anniversary this year; how was your dinner out?

*JPS -* your results are brilliant on all fronts! I'd love to have such a healthy lining! Well done you  Great to know Clomid is working for you. How was today's scan?

*Hey Bendy -* you never know, the HSG might have the desired effect - I've read of so many instances of that happening. Try to stay   but I know it's easier said than done.

*SF -* enjoy the Beechams  Sounds like you are having a rough time lately, physically too. Hope you can get out into the sun and chase away your cold. Thanks for the wise words... I am annoyed at myself for becoming so obsessed, I just can't seem to switch my brain off from TTC  You are so right, if we focus only on what we *don't* have it will drive us mental, and really we are all blessed in one way or another 

*T -* thanks for the PMs honeybee.  I send Outlook meeting invites to my DH for the essential BMS days! I suppose if your DH has to fall asleep early it's better to do it now than closer to OV 

*Po -* hope all goes well tomorrow   Take it easy!

*Bellini -* you poor thing having to escape Somerfields in a cab!!!!!!!!!!  Without sitting down!!  Little Millie looks absolutely gorgeous, do you have any more photos of her? What a cutie  Our cat Bella is being looked after by friends in Oz and I miss her loads. It makes such a difference to a home having an animal around.

*Hi Jenny -* wow, what a crap reaction from your manager  When you're so committed to your job it's easy to feel overly-loyal to the company but I realise now, after seeing about 20 of our contractors lose their jobs before Xmas and the rest of us forced to use up our holidays almost as quickly as we earn them, that we're just a number... and that we should put ourselves first! Great that you put your hand up for voluntary redundancy -- I would love to hear that it comes through for you. [A woman at my company disappeared on "sabbatical" in November (after only three years with the company?!) to do a photography course then came back in March to a more senior job, and then a month later announced she was pg. I suspect she took the time off to get pg, maybe even have IVF.]

*S/Jam -* great news on the OV timing! Good luck for this month.

... right-o better get on with some work. Let's hope we can lift the mood of our crazy thread as the week goes on 

 to everyone!


----------



## JPSCoey

Had my second CD11 scan today and I had 2 dominant follie's at 18mm and 14mm (2 only 10mm). He said he thinks I will ov in the next 2 days and to go back for a progesterone blood test in 7 days. He would not give me the hcg trigger as it is my first round and I am concerned as my opk's and clearblue monitor are still low. I forgot to ask what my lining was but it was 6mm on CD7 so I am not too concerned. What do you think?

SF   What very wise and positive words you have to say after all you have been through. Well done for looking at the positives. YOu will get your bfp, I have a good feeling about it. You will be the one with the little baby when your friends are going through the terrible twos!

KD- good luck with the tabs this round. I really hope this is your time.


----------



## trixxi

Afternoon Ladies  

I just wanted to say i agree with SF's eloquently put words of wisdom,  ohh bow to the great and wise one!!!!  no seriously,  i think there is alot to be said for stopping and taking stock.

This ttc is soooooooo hard, but after last months meltdown I am trying really hard to stay   and not let my crazy clomid alter ego take hold.  I know its easier said than done and tomorrow i may think what alot of sh*t!!!  But today is not that day!!  

So whilst i'm up thought i'd try n raise a few spirits

                                                         

I think if you all try these moves in front of the mirror, we might get a   epidemic!!!

T xxxx


----------



## guider

hope you are all doing ok
just a quick one to let you know had ec yesterday
unfortunately only 3 collected
2 were empty shells so just one to be put back tomorrow

just keep telling myself it only takes one!


----------



## JPSCoey

Aww Bubbles, good luck with your eggie hun. I was just talking to someone who got pg with one so don't give up. Hope you can relax a little until you test.


----------



## kdb

Good luck Guider!!!!!!!


----------



## Bellini

guider said:


> hope you are all doing ok
> just a quick one to let you know had ec yesterday
> unfortunately only 3 collected
> 2 were empty shells so just one to be put back tomorrow
> 
> *just keep telling myself it only takes one!*


it only takes one it only takes one it only takes one
it only takes one it only takes one it only takes one
it only takes one it only takes one it only takes one
        
     

Praying for you guider.

Love Bellini xxx


----------



## trixxi

Guider...................

Good luck honey,  sending you loads of    

T xxx


----------



## JW3

Guider - loads & loads of positive vibes for your egg, really hoping and praying it works for you


----------



## bendybird

Just took a test and its a BFP-    

Very feint but its a line!!!!


----------



## kdb

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!  Bendy that's fab news!!!

     

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Bendy that is wonderful news for you and dh   x


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,

I only had 1 day off and I have missed so much!!!!

Hi Bendybird,       . I am so pleased for you- well done!!!

Tamsin, sorry you are feeling so blue.  I am here for you honey. I will text and pm you. xxx

Hi JPSCoey,   on the scan- I would be really pleased with those results!! Hope you get a  this month. xx

Hi kd74, Sorry the old  got you! Your right she has been busy. Hopefully she will be exhausted from so much work and forget to come next month!!  . I'm glad i made you smile- I didn't  at the wedding guests in the end!!! I'm actually glad I went cuz it gave me something else to think about!!! A few things (Worst best man speach ever) made me laugh!!!! I have 6 rounds of clomid- so this is my last but 1. I was only scanned the 1st month and had 2 really good follies and a good linning. No scans or prog bloods since so have been going blind so to speak!!!!  on your wedding anniversary! New house is exciting but lots of paperwork to be done! 

Serenfach, Laura- What a post!! You have hit the nail right on the head- well done! It is hard not to become obsessed though! I am really hoping this last month of clomid works for you and you dont need that ivf appt after all. xxx

Hi strawberryjam, Good news about the OV- hope you and dh have been busy bees!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi shooting star, How are you?  for thurs.

Hi Trixxi, Thankyou for cheering us all up. I think a few of us have been feeling down in the dumps! 

Hi Le-anne  welcome to our board. When will you start clomid? Are you waiting for af to arrive? 

Hi JennyW, sorry you are having such a horrid time . I cannot believe what your manager said. Some people really are tactless aren't they.

Hi Guider, I am keeing everything crossed for you for weds!     

Hi Bellini, the  is evil sometimes- mine can be like that too. I never really got on with bbt charting- only a daily reminder of ttc. Hope not doing it makes you feel better.

No exciting news from me. CD 4 today all quiet on the western front!

2 of the newly preg ladies at work were having a conversation about scans and due dates last night. I know they are excited - I would be -but it was a bit insensitive to do it in front of me and it did sting a bit. Suppose its my prob not theirs so I'm just gonna have to deal with it!

Lots of love 
Daisy


----------



## JPSCoey

Daisy, tx for your kind wishes. It is so hard when other people you know talk about their pregnancy/babies etc. I think it was insensitive if they know what you are going through.    Hope you ov at the right time and this part goes quickly.

Bendybird, that is such great news!!! Well done, have a happy, healthy 9 months.

Tamsin, hope you are feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Bendy - Congratulations    

Daisy - It is hard listening to work colleagues talk babies isn't it

Guider - All the best for tomorrow   for your little egg

Trixxi - Thanks for the dance, some of the moves are harder than others. Had to go and find the pom poms for one and that butt wiggling looks funny in front of the mirror. Cant help but laugh!

KD - Sorry about AF. I know what you mean about the heat - too hot for me

As for me, had a bad weekend but last 2 days have been feeling much more upbeat. Looking forward to scan on Thursday

SS


----------



## Le-anne

Evening girls thank you so much for the warm welcome  



Guider good luck and bendy congratulations thats fab news!!

I know I am probably really stupid but I'm struggling to get to grips with some of the abbreviations! Could someone just let me know what the main ones mean?!

xxx


----------



## bendybird

Guider- it only takes one little embie and you have a perfect little one ready to hop on board- all the luck in the world for you   

Some abbreviations that i can think of are... 
CD-cycle day
BMS-baby making sex
DP -dear parnter
LO -little one
AF/witch -period
OV-ovulation

Opps DP is calling me chat soon!xx


----------



## Tama

Evening Le-Anne  glad you decided to come over to the chatter thread   If you go to the home page on the top right there is a link to words and meanings most things are on there so you can have a look. It took me ages to figure it all out! If there is anything you are not sure about just give us a shout and one of us will help out. Anyway how are you feeling? x

Daisy - thanks hun   I'm just feeling low at the moment and can't seem to brighten myself up  
  but I'm sure I will get there. Just really worried about the wait for my appointment and how I'm going to cope with just sitting about with no treatment! Sorry about the ladies at work, I have the same problem, they know what I'm going through yet they still go on about babies. Guess they just don't get home much it hurts. Will pm you to have a good catch up xxx

Guider sending loads of     Really   that your egg brings you a  Best of luck hun xxx

S/Jam - thank you for the   it made me smile. How are things with you? 

JPS how are things with you hun? I'm just a bit down and can't seem to shake it off. I think it's the fact that this is my last treatment, doing my own head in!!! Hope all is okay with you. xx

Trixxi - hiya how are you? xx

SS - how are you babe?

KD will pm you hun. Hope you are okay and not melting in this heat!!! xxx

Well I better get off to bed or I'll be like a bear with a sore head tomorrow!!

Thank you all for the support it really does mean a lot xxx

Tamsin xx


----------



## bunny73

Hey girls.  
Long time no chat!!
Iv missed chatting to you all and im sorry i haven been on, but iv been soooo busy with hol and brothers wedding and neices 1st birthday!!!!
How is everybody??
I havent read back bcoz iv missed like 20 pages!! So il just have to try and get in on things again!!
Just wanted to pop on and say big hello's to everyone really. Wud be good if peeps cud fill me in on the latest!!

As for me before my hol i popped on to tell you that id had my hsg and found out both my tubes are blocked or i could only have 1 tube. Since then iv had a scan to see if i had polycystic overies and i havent, my overies are fine and so is my womb! Which i was relieved about!! Now that iv had my hsg and scan i can go back and see the cons - iv got an appoinment for the 23rd of july!! So what do you think they will do next?? will they do more tests to find out what is blocking the tubes?? 

Well hopefully il be back on regularly from now on.

Speak soon xXx Bunny xXx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everybody... 
well im back   ive had a little break and been so busy i forgot about ttc 
well hears a little update from me ive been busy moveing been decorating and got a massive garden to do...but hey if it keeps my mind occupied then its worth it   not much to report really ive been refured to barts hospital and will be going for iui with gonal-f injections...omg everyone is going to go through it in my house as if the clomid wasnt bad enougth  

I just want to say a big hi to my friends sf,dk,guildier,bunny,jennyw,fo,lentil and anyone ive missed   

Hi to everybody i dont no yet 
and hope to catch up tommrow..   cu xx


----------



## JPSCoey

Tamsin, not good you are feeling down too. It is such a rollercoaster and it is so normal to feel down and up too. I   that this cycle brings you your bfp. 

S, good luck for tomorrow hun! 

Off to Take That tonight and Blur tomorrow. Hope they bring me good luck!


----------



## DK

Bendy huhe congrats on your BFP hun   Well done! Here some stickty fibes for beanie! x            

CU yay welcome bak huni hope your ok, oooo moved  where to How ya been?? x  x Il pm ya so much has happed!   x  

 to everyone, Not really in chatty mood feelig very low!  I decided to NOT take the clomid this month we will see what happens and when see con in few weeks 14th july will see wha he surjests! x x .

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bendybird

DK - are you going backt o the consultant that gave you clomid or is this a private apointment?   to you, hope you start to feel brighter soon

CU- perfect weather for gardening, not so good for painting!! I found Clomid much worse that the IVF and FET drugs for some reason   Good luck with the IUI    

Well  tested again this morning at 5am, with a clearblue digital and it read pregnant so finally starting to sink in- thanks for all your congrats and kind words   

Right im off to food shop- boring!

Have a lovely day all


----------



## JPSCoey

Bendybird, that's such great news. Well done!


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Hope everyone is okay and is staying as cool as they can in the heat! Well unless you are at home and can sit in the garden  

I have a quick question. ON reading back on my last months diary by cd5,6 & 7 I was getting some pain in the ovary area. No I'm cd7 and have had nothing!!?? I'm worried that nothing is happening and it's my last month! Has anyone had no pain leading up to a scan or ov but still had follies and ov?

CU- welcome back to the thread hun, really nice to see you xx

Bunny - lovely to hear from you too. Hope you are keeping okay. xx

JPS - thanks hun. I don't know what is the matter with me! Hope you are okay xx

DK- sorry you are feeling low hun   I'm sure the appointment will set you going again and you'll soon have a BFP. Take care of yourself xx

Well will write more later really just was panicing about the lack of pain in the ovary area, any suggestions would be great. 

Tamsin x


----------



## kdb

Hi T - I felt absolutely nothing - no OV twinges or inklings at all, and as you know had two big follies and managed to OV.

The *only* noticeable thing was the day after my temps said I OV'd, my right side (where the follies were) felt a little tender when I was doing abdominal massage.

I hope you're feeling a little better today xo


----------



## Tama

Thanks KD, you're a star!   I think I'm just panicing as the last three months I had ovary pains during my cycle   I guess the fear that I will be back to ttc naturally after the Clomid is scaring me. It feels like I'm taking a step backwards rather than moving forward. I guess I worry too much! My friend that just had her baby keeps telling me that I need to relax and it will happen, that's what she said she did, but it must be easy to say that when you are holding your baby in your arms  

Anyway enough down in the dumps moaning from me. How are you feeling? Are you back in the office or staying cool at home?

xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - thinking about you hun.

As for your friend, people who say relax and it will happen obviously have no clue about this world.  Don't know about everyone else on here but at the start of our journey we had almost a year of relaxing and not thinking about it which led to zilch.  I have certainly realised that for me, my pcos doesn't improve no matter what alternative therapies I try.  Relaxing does not make things like cancer go away does it and it doesn't seem to work on my pcos either?  

Sorry it just makes me so mad when people say that.  I am so healthy, live a good life, get enough exercise, normal BMI and have never smoked, its so unfair to have pcos and feel there is nothing you can do to change it. 

I am in quite an angry mood this week after now the puregon hasn't worked and there is only IVF left for us now.  I have also written to my MP about the postcode lottery and only getting one IVF go in Leeds.

Will cheer up soon honest.

Jenny
xx


----------



## DK

Tama thanks hun can always rely on you to be sweet and kind     Hope your ok... x

Jenny huni hope your ok old ff friend! x I no how u fill, fills bit end of road for us to!    x

KD Hope yur ok huni   x

JPs  hope your ok x

Bendy all another positive yippee its confirmed then lol      

 to anyone reading! x

Just had a call from Con nurse and app has been brought forward to the 7th now,  OMG thats tues lol, getting nervous now  x


----------



## Tama

Jenny I totally know what you mean. Relaxing isn't the answer and it too makes me want to scream when people say it. The mood I'm in if I hear it from one more person it may well be the last thing they ever say   So sorry things are so rubbish for you at the moment, I can only imagine how upset you must feel. IVF does have very good results so I'm keeping everything crossed for you     xx

DK - Great news about the appointment being moved forward  Wish they would move my 9th Sept appointment forward!! Best of luck I'm sure they will start you on your next tx and it will soon bring you a BFP xxxx

Tx


----------



## clomid user

Hi everyone 
well im finding it hard to keep up already   and only just got on the pc,i had loads to say and now its all gone 
dh is doing some gardening   must be mad but im sure he will be stripping off soon to lay in the pool 

dk..hi hunny wots been happening with you thenthats 1 of the things i love bout you,you always have loads to tell and loads to give to others   are you getting funding then  missed you loads xxx

tama..Hi hun thanks for the welcome back, i no the ttc is sooooooo stressful but as i always say hang on in there and as for the clomid i felf differant every month so i wouldnt worry to much   i no thats easy for me to say....im going to give myself a     cos i just sounded like 1 of those woman that say it will happen when its ment to be.   my god that really   me off and i get so angry.  do you have pcos  i do and they say clomid works wonders for that but not in my case...i got on much better with letrozole i found it to be a wonder drug even tho i didnt get my bfp   but im looking forward to the next tx now.Hope your feeling happier today hun.xxx

bendybird...congratulations hun and thanks for the info i just hope im better with the gonal-f...ive got an appointmant at the doctors fri to get my refural letter sent off ......ROLL ON xxx


----------



## Tama

Hi CU

Thanks for the positive words. I'm trying to stay relaxed but I'm a really worry wort so am always thinking the worst! I don't have PCOS, the cons decided that Clomid would boost my follies thus giving us a better chance. The blood tests I had done first confirm I ovulate on my own so the Clomid is just a helping hand, well in my case maybe not! Glad you are looking forward to the next treatment, fingers crossed it will do the trick for you.   
Do you know if you can jump from NHS to Private? I've just called the hospital to see if they can get me in sooner and they can't so I have to wait until September but could I see a private consultant and have a treatment while I wait? I know I'm jumping ahead as this cycle may well work but I hate the idea of just sitting about. If I could have an IUI privately while I wait for NHS I'd be going something positive. Any ideas if I can do this?

WOW I'm really going on today, sorry!

Tamsin x


----------



## clomid user

Tama..im not to sure hun if you can go private or not,my friend was at the same gyne as me and was not happy with all he was doing on nhs so she got him to refure her to barts in london and she was going to go private there but when she got to the appointmant he said she should not be made to pay for it.so they funded it all to her but i no its a nhs hospital...so i think if you are not happy then maybe have a word about being refured to another nhs hospital my friend did and shes on her 3rd iui now i feel so behind her but yet i started the process long before her....is your hospital a fertility centre or just a hospital  i wished i got refured a long time ago,i feel like all im doing is waiting and waiting for them all the time and it has stressed me out so much that i needed a break  xxx


----------



## clomid user

and also i think if you go private then you carnt go back to nhs thats wot my fertility nurse said anyway xxx

how long you been trying


----------



## Tama

Hiya hun

Thanks for the info. I'm seeing the fertility nurse on Monday so will go armed with all my questions. We've been trying for nearly 3 years but it's only been the last year that we have see the GP and then been referred to the hospital. I'm under Ipswich Hospital which has a fertility unit. Their service is very good it's just having to wait to see Mr Boto for two months, he will then refer us to a private clinic for NHS treatment so there may well be a wait for that appointment too which just seems like too much to take at the moment.

Sorry you are having to wait, it is a nightmare. What is next for you? Do you know?

I just feel if I can see someone to discuss what we should do next I will be doing something. I've never been pg so I'm always worried that it may never happen and that is driving me nuts at the moment   They kindly labelled me with Unexplained infertility  

Tx


----------



## clomid user

Tama...i think i will be going for iui with gonal-f injections...but really i just wanted to go straight for ivf i feel like all will be a waste of time for me apart from ivf thats the 1 i think will work for me.I have had a 2 month break and its been heaven and really cos ive been moveing i kinda forgot all about it    but im dreading going back to it all..in a way.
your hosp sounds ok i would speak to the fertility nurse and ask her all you want to no.have you tried accupuntre?  its very good and really worth a shoot the chinease no so much about our bodys.i did have it but carnt afford it at the mo...and also i forgot to say i used to ov all differant times of the month..do you get scans xxx


----------



## Tama

There is part of me that thinks a two month break from Clomid would be great and really I don't have much of a choice as this is the last round and my appointment isn't until September   But then there is the pushy side of me that is stamping her foot and saying I've just been through 6 months of Clomid (only 4 months taking but had to have breaks due to bank holidays) and I'm not ready to just sit back and wait for 2 months only to have to start all over again  

I get 100mg of Clomid a scan on cd12 and if there are large follies (between 1-4) I get given hCG injection to make me ovulate. The care is very good and up until now I've been happy with them it's just they have cancelled 5 clinics over the summer which is why there are no appointments. 

So when will you be starting IUI or are you going to push for IVF? I keep reading about IUI and IVF and the success rates are higher with IVF but then everything is about odds and luck! As I don't have PCOS I'm not sure about IUI - I think our hospital now gives 3 IVF treatments but I'm not sure if you can have IUI first then 3 IVF. More questions!

Tx


----------



## clomid user

Tama..really i think you should be takeing it for more than 4 months you can have up to 12 months...you should ask your fertility nurse for the clomid to see you through till september...but i would ring every day to see if any one else has cancled and you may get in quicker.
you need to tell your nurse all this so i would write it all down..at the end of the day if you dont ask then you dont get.

i no its hard and you dont want to waste any more time,believe me i no how you feel i guess we all do.  cu xx


----------



## clomid user

guidier...good luck hun for your ET i hope all goes well for you.
will be thinking of you..cuxxxx


----------



## Tama

CU- thanks hun I will ask her on Monday but I think their policy is only 4 months so not sure she will be able to give me more but I will ask. You're right it is hard but I'm not the only person in the World having these problems so I need to sort myself out and get on with it. Thanks for all the advice and support. Let me know how you get on either with IUI or IVF. T xx


----------



## clomid user

Tama..Thats wot we are all hear for...a friend in need....if i start to feel down i could easy get really depressed so i always find it best to give myself a good talking to and i tend to feel better xx


----------



## Tama

Thanks hun x I'm gonna give myself a talking to today and fingers crossed by tomorrow I'll be feeling better   Take care x


----------



## bendybird

Just skimmed over some of the posts- not sure if someone has written this but I know that in my postcode area once you have self funded a private cycle you can no longer get it free on the NHS, make sure you look into that!!  I went ahead anyways as i have to be 36 to get a free go and im only 27 now and was  25 when found out that i couldn't have children so couldnt wait that long!

Anyways sorry to interup


----------



## daisy22

Evening everybody

Are you all melting in the heat?

Hi Bunny73, welcome back  . I am not really sure about tubal problems, sorry. I know the next stage of tx for me will be IUI.  for your scan on 23 rd July.

Hi clomid  user welcome back . You have been busy- we are moving house in 5 weeks 2- scary!!! Good luck with the IUI- I am on cycle 5 of 6 clomids then it will be IUI for me too. Do you really have a pool?!!!  - now I am jealous!!!!

Hi JPSCoey, Have fun at take that and blur- dont do anything I wouldn't do!! 

Hi DK,  sorry you are feeling so down. you have been through a really tough time. I am glad your appiontment has been bought forwards- that is good news 

Hi bendybird, has it sunk in yet? .

Hi Tamsin, I have been similar to you- sometimes I've had Ov pains and some months I've not. At least when they scan you you will be able to see whats going on and it will put your mind at rest. I think you should talk to your fertility nurse on Monday- she may be able to do something about your appointment. She may also be able to advise you as to what the next stage of treatment is likely to be. Like others have said on here though- be cautious about private tx cuz may mean you cannot go back to nhs tx. Anyway- I am looking on the bright side and hoping that you dont need to worry about any this and you get your bfp this month. xxx 

Hi Jenny, I too have pcos. I am not surprised you feel angry. I felt angry when af turned up this month  . Its not fair. I like what you said about relaxation not curing cancer- I may use that line next time myself.Like you we only get 1 go at ivf in leicestershire, the NICE guidelines recommend 3 goes. I think it should def be 3 goes accross the country for women who do not already have children. I hope it goes well for you  

Hi Shooting star, glad your feeling better.  for tomorow.x

Hi le-anne, I think bendybird has given you the most important abv's, the only one i would add is dh (dear husband!). Happy posting! 

Hi to everyone else.

Not much with me cd5 today- still all quiet! I have invested in some pre-seed- has anyone else tried it?

Am at work tomorow and friday so may not be able to get back on til sat. Will be thinking of you all though.

Love 
daisy


----------



## gulshie

Hello ladies,

I thought i would join you too. I'll tell you my story shortly. 

I'll  be 35 next week. after ttc for 1 year and no success we though we better get ourself checked. all my test results are fine. 
I'm told i ovulate. tubes are open. no pcos. DH's sperms are excellent.this was the word the dr used for dh sperms. so it is unexplained.

I started clomid in April with 100mg. On CD 12 scan they said i had 5 eggs 3 of them mature. I had the injection. but no PG. 

In May they gave me a rest due to some eggs still there they said other vise i'll have PCOS. So we tried ourself but no PG again. 

In June i started taking 100mg clomid. On CD12 scan they said i had 5 eggs 4 of them are mature.
(eggs sizes 12mm , 17mm , 18mm , 19mm , 25mm) this time they didn't give the injection and said no sex because of possible multiple PG. but we took the risk and had sex. We hoped it would work this month but no PG again.

On 30th June (yesterday) as my CD2 i had  another scan and I'm told to have a break again due to some eggs are still there.
now in July i am having a break . So we'll try ourself and hoping it'll work this month.  

now when my next period starts (i hope it doesn't) I'll have an other scan to see if i have any folice left. if yes i don't know may be an other break if no follicle then clomid again but this time 50  mg instead of 100mg.

As Dr says we do not have any problems. but no PG.  

Ladies how do you check if you ovulate. I believe i ovulate. most of my cycle i see egg white MC. i check my temperature. it drops about CD10-11 and starts to go up bit by bit. i think all this shows i am ovulating. is there any other symptoms you can advice to check about ovulating. i haven't tried ovulation tests yet but thinking of getting one. can anyone advice on that as well please? they seem expensive at boots. the ones we can get them of the internet are they any good?


----------



## clomid user

daisey22..Hi hun they say new house new baby and thats always been my case...so hopeing it happens this time round...and hopeing for you to.I made my self sound like im loaded with the pool thing...   but its not wot your thinking of...well not a in the ground 1 anyway   but it is quiet big and has all the filters and stuff but would like to upgrade to a proper 1 soon we went to have a look the other day.ive got preeseed but dh hates it   i have heard so meny good storeys and lots of bfp's so i would give it a shoot...anythings worth a try i say..xx 

gulshie..Hi and welcome to the board you seem to have really good follies every month but i think your gyne should down your dose maybe to 50mg or 75mg then you may just have 2 follies every month but at least you can try every month and not every other.As for ovulation i used to use the sticks off ebay and they also do packages with pregnancy tests in aswell because i used to use so meny it used to cost so much money but with the ebay one's there quiet cheap bout £9.99 for 25 ov tests and 25 preg tests.so give them a try.

hi everybody hope your all ok ive just got out the pool,with the kids we were playing sharks and we had a boat and a police boat,i was the shark     had a good time tho,makes a change from me moaning


----------



## DK

Evening ladies!

Sorry no personals tonight, will catch up tomorow i promise!

i feeling poo and just want to cry myself to sleep! God i never felt this bad before(and im not even on the clomid)...             

Lots of love and     to you all x x


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Ladies 

Bendy - how exciting to see that positive result congratualtions! and thanks for the abbrevs.

Tamsin - sorry to hear you are having a difficult time at the mo  I can understand why you are feeling panicky its only natural, I can only have 3 cycles of clomid and am already panicking that it wont happen in such a short period of time....

Gulshie - hi and welcome I am new to the board too and everyone has been so welcoming  good luck with ur ttc journey 

For anyone I've missed out sorry there were so many posts when i logged on tonight! So good evening to everybody


----------



## Shooting star

Hi laddies

Too many posts to fully take in, sorry

Tama - I never have the pains even when I ovulate and that includes the month I concieved Ethan so chin up.

 to all those who are feeling down

My con phoned today and confirmed appointment for CD13 scan tomorrow at 7pm

SS


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

This weather is wonderful, hot but lovely.  

SS-thanks hun   All I have done today is moan, sorry! How are things with you? xx

Gulshie - glad you decide to come over to the thread. As I said before on the other thread sorry you are having a rough time at the moment. Maybe as suggested you could lower the dose so that you don't have so many follies. I've only ever had 2 large follies before so they haven't changed my dose. Keep us posted hun and we are all here to help, if we can. xx

DK - hunny I'm so sorry, my heart goes out to you sending you a MEGA   Doesn't really help but I'm thinking of you. You have done it before hun you can do it again    Take care of you   xx

Daisy - I've pm'd you babe. Thanks for listening to my madness! Thanks hun xxx

Bendy - how are you feeling hun? Okay I hope xx

Le-anne - I'm sure it will work for you hun, chin up. xx

CU_ thanks for all your help today, you're a star xx

KD - hope you are well hun xx

Better go haven't had tea yet! Will do more personals tomorrow.

Tamsin xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - I have seen my consultant privately and then he was happy to refer us back for NHS treatment so really we jumped the queue a tiny bit.  He was ok with this but I'm not sure all consultants would be the same.  The initial consultation cost was about £200.

Dk - hope you are feeling more positive now, realy hope the clomid works for ou soon and sticks.

CU - hi hun


----------



## gulshie

Thank you for all your messages nice ladies.

after producing 5 follicle every month they told me to take 50mg a day. so that we'll try in August as i am on a break this month. i am going on holiday next week for a week holiday. hoping   holiday spirit will work and I'll get PG without even treatment this month.

i wish good luck to everyone


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is okay. Just popping on quickly before I head home.

Jenny - thank you for the advice. I'm going to ask the fertility nurse on Monday what she thinks and if it would be okay. DH and I don't have lots of money so not sure we can do IVF but I think we could try IUI while we wait for the NHS appointment. The first appointment isn't until 9th Sept but I think the waiting time once referred to the clinic is about 18 weeks so about 6 months in total which is too long for me to sit about just waiting and praying! The fertility nurse said 'ah but you get a break from the Clomid' I was like but I want a baby so will out up with anything, not sure she got it! There is a clinic near me that is doing free consultations so if we get in quick we can maybe do that plus they are doing 3 IVF's for the price of 2, but will have to see about that. How are you feeling? Hope you are okay hun   xx

Gulshie - fingers crossed hun that things will work out for you this month and you don't need to worry.    xx

SS - how did the scan go? Hope all was well   xx

DK - hope you are okay hun and feeling a little brighter today - sending you a BIG   xx

Daisy - hope you are okay hun. Look forward to catching up with you at the weekend Really hoping this is going to be our month    xx

Le-anne - how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

CU - have you been out in your pool again today - I'd love a pool but my two dogs would be in it all the time!! Hope you are okay xx

Guider - how are you hun, how did things go? Really hope you are okay xx

Bunny - how are you hun?  Any more news on what they are going to do next? I've not got blocked tubes so not really sure what they do. Did you say you are having or have had a HSG, this can push things out of the tubes. Hope you are okay xx

JPS- how are you hun? How was Take That and Blur? xx

Bendy - you okay hun? xx

S/Jam - how are things with you hun? Hope you are well xx

KD74 - hiya hun. You okay? How is this cycle going, any s/e? Here's hoping it's a good month for  xx

Trixxi - hope you are well. How are things? xx

Bellini - how are you feeling hun? Hope you are okay xx

Laura - how are you feeling hun? Has af started to ease off for you, hope so xx

Poddy - how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Chrissy - how are you hun? Have you had your scan? xx

Jac - how are things with you. When is your next scan? xx

Reet - how are you? Not sure what news you got but really hope it was positive xx

Chilly - Hope you are okay? xx

Pinpin - How are you? xx

J9 - how goes it with you? x

Karen - you okay? x

Fire Opal - hope the tx is going okay. x

Hope29 - how are things with you? x

aasha - you okay hun? 
                        
Mango - hope your tx is going okay x

Hope25 - hope you are well x


I'm cd8 today still not having much pain which i did have last month but trying not to think too much about it. Have my cd12 scan on Monday so fingers crossed there will be some follies. I've had 2, then 1 and the 3rd time it was 2 so I'm hoping and praying there will be two follies this month as well, three would be even better but don't want to push my luck!! Feeling okay today not so down. Gave myself a talking too (thanks CU) and am trying not to think about things too much. Still worried about what we are going to do if we have to wait 6 months for NHS treatment but again I can't worry about that at the moment. Maybe we'll do an IUI while we wait as this isn't as £££ as IVF. Will have to see. 

Well better dash. Hello to everyone and sending you all loads of luck and baby dust     xx

Tamsin xxx


----------



## serenfach

Hi girlies  

Wow, too many posts to catch up on again, so I'll just give a shout out to the *new* crazy Clomid girls who have joined us.. HI girls! Welcome to the nut house!   and do a few personals..

*CU*  I wondered where you had got off to! Good to hear from you! That pool sounds lovely 

Hi *DK* .. hope you feel better soon, sweetie. I know it gets you down but tomorrow's another day 

*Guider* .. GOOD LUCK! 

Good luck to all those testing soon!  

RE the IVF chat I read above: here in Wales we can only have one 'free go' on the NHS. There's currently a huge petition going on to try to get that changed. A group of the girls here on FF who have tx at the Heath hospital [same as me] and a couple of other Welsh hospitals, were on BBC news about a month ago speaking about their ongoing efforts. I live approx 50 miles from the border with Bristol - it's ridiculous to know that if I lived just within that border, I may be able to have up to 3 'free' chances. Shocking.

Anyhoo, on a ligher note.. hope everyone here is doing ok and keeping their  going!  I have no update really.. I've taken the last of my Clomid [now on round 6] and still waiting for our IVF letter. Here's hoping I won't need the IVF!  

 to everyone.. *Daisy, Trixxi, Jenny, Tama, Jac, JPS, NG, Bendy, Chilli, Poddy, Bellini, Karen, SS, Hope, Bunny, KD, chrissy * and anyone else I might have missed [sorry!] 

Also a big HI! and  to all the lurkers.. *Misty, Lentil, TK, Lettsy, FO, Floss, Cat, J9 * and anyone else I may have forgotten. Hope everything is going ok for you, ladies  

Laura Xx


----------



## DK

Hey ladies

Im in chat if anyone fancys a chat x x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi all

As for me the news is not good. cd13 scan showed only one follicle on the left ovary measuring only 10mm and lining was 5.5mm. Con said we can either give up on this cycle or rescan on cd19 and assume it may be a longer cycle. If the follie has reached 18mm by then she will give HCG injection and hope for the best and if not we forget this cycle. She said the odds for this cycle are now not good but despite the cost of another scan I feel I need to go for the cd19 scan and see. I cant bear to give up. She wants me to increase the clomid dose to 125mg next cycle. I feel really down, actually worse than I had anticipated. I thought I would handle it better 2nd time round, but no.


SS


----------



## Le-anne

Evening Ladies 

Tamsin - I can identify with the worry about money with the IVF option its a complete nightmare. We have had to go private as I already have a son (my pride and joy age 5) even though hes not my partners child and he doesnt have any children. From what they have said we are facing a bill of around 4 and half grand if we have to go down the IVF route although we have considered egg sharing as a way to bring the cost down. We have to pay for the clomid treatment too for the same reasons the consultant app was £120 and the treatment is around £150 per month  My partner has just been made redundant and I am a full time student so money is extremely tight at the moment. Anyway other then that not feelin too bad today tryin to stay positive and take one day at a time. Finish the norethisterone on Sunday so can start the clomid cant wait to get started 

Shooting Star - I'm not really clued up on the process yet as I am just starting my first cycle of treatment so not sure of the details around sizes of follicles and things, but sorry to hear that your news wasnt what you wanted. Sending big hugs x

To all the other lovely ladies hope you are all well and having a good evening


----------



## kdb

Just popping in to respond to *S/Star...*

Totally up to you of course, but I would go for the second scan. Last month I had a scan on CD12 and had two follies, one 10mm and the other something like 14mm, so the same / not much bigger than yours. (Lining only 3.9mm!) Clinic couldn't tell me with any confidence when I would OV so I decided to pay for another scan on CD15 and both follies had grown to 20mm!!! I ended up OVing on CD16.

So - it is very very very possible that yours could have a similar growth spurt over the next 4-5 days!  

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Tama - thanks hun, I am ok we are both coming to terms with the fact that now it is IVF or nothing for us.  Feeling a bit off as think my left ovary is getting huge with the 7 follicles, at least I will know a bit what IVF feels like.


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Ladies 

How is everyone today? 

Where has the sun gone?! Its looking decidely grey out there today, and my first day off too typical!

Anyway just wanted to pop on and say hello


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Jenny,
7 follies - wow!  Some IVF'ers don't get that many.    Please make sure you drink lots and lots.  Once they burst, they re-fill with fluid and if there isn't enough available you can go on to develop OHSS, so look after yourself   or you'll have me to answer to     I'm certain this clomid buids up in the system, it is a bit bad that not everyone gets scans and tracking on NHS, especially after the sextuplets in Ireland - apparently it was clomid without tracking scans.

Thanks to those who asked after me.  Well, I can't believe I am finally on my first proper 2WW with embryos on board! I have 2 and both looked good, but it is all in the hands of luck now    Feel fine about the whole thing and settling into the 2WW quite comfortably.  DH is off work next week, so that will be a great distraction.  We actually got given a scan picture of our little beans.  DH thinks they look like a beam of light and so I asked if they were a twinkle in his eye and he just smiled.

I am actually more worried about him through the 2WW than me.  I am fully prepared for it not to work (I am not miserable and negative, just mentally prepared, lowered expectations).  Usually, he is the level headed one, but now he is the one having the baby dreams and he feels like time is dragging   .  I worry about what I will do if we get a BFN, as he will be heart broken.....any advice?  

Hi Le-anne,
Just saw your post.  I think it is supposed to freshen up for the weekend and be about 24/25 degrees C in most places with sunshine    much better.
PoDdy


----------



## JW3

Hi Poddy    good luck for your two embies    thinking about you - did you get a choice of 1 or 2 or did they just go with 2 straight away?  Think my DH is the same he is really worried it won't work.


----------



## Tama

Morning

PoDdy  - wonderful news about having two embys on board   Wishing you loads and loads of sticky baby dust and  . Really hope it brings you a    Enjoy your time off with dh xx

Jenny - I've been reading up about IVF and it has very good results. I'm sure that you'll soon have a BFP    Enjoy your weekend.  xx

SS- so sorry that the scan didn't show bigger follies but like KD said there is every reason to think that they will grow over the next few days. It is up to you but I would (if I had the money) have another scan. I wouldn't give up on the cycle, I would see if they grow. Sending you some   hoping it will help your follies to grow nice and big xx

Le-anne - nightmare having to pay for your treatment! We are very lucky I know that but it doesn't make waiting any easier. I had a good chat last night with dh and we are going to see what the nurse says on Monday, it it's okay for us to have a private treatment without it affecting our NHS treatment then we'll go for it. The clinic I've chosen is doing a free consultation which is normally £150 which is wonderful. I think we'll do IUI which works out about £900 as we don't have IVF money, they are however doing 3 IVF treatments for the price of 2 which is tempting but we don't have £6000. Really hope the clomid works for you and you don't have to move onto IVF. I think the sun is due back out over the weekend. Enjoy the weekend xx

KD - how are things with you hun? Do you have a scan booked? I'm having mine on Monday, fingers crossed for some lovely follies   Have a lovely weekend xx

Dk - how are you feeling hun? Hope you are okay   xx

Daisy - hope you are okay hun, will pm you xx

Hi to everyone - I did a long post yesterday. 

Hope you all have great weekends, any testers best of luck   and for all on the 2ww loads of luck   xx

Tamsin xx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Jenny,
You always have the choice (up to a max of 2), it is your uterus and embies.  We were going to go one with our fresh cycle and that was what we had our heart set on because of the risks of twins and our age was with us and DH has good  spermies and there was no reason to suspect any other problems, so we were going for the 'one at a time' strategy after hearing harrowing stories of multiple pg's going wrong.  However, as you probably know we didn't get to ET and had to have them all frozen.  Since our chances were reduced, we decided that we would go for 2 for this FET in the hope that one takes   .  Still have worries over both taking, but feel like we have now given ourselves a decent crack at it.

There have been many times in my life when I have convinced myself that something wont happen and what I have learnt is that no matter how much you think, it wont change the outcome, but if you don't try, that will.  The fact is that now the embies are back, we are further than we have ever been as far as we know and that is re-assurance enough.  The rest is up to fate/luck and if it doesn't work we will use the rest of our frosties and them move on with our lives.

I think it is really important for us all to remember why we are with our wonderful DH/DPs and that there can be so much more to life.  I have many friends who chose not to have children and they are some of the most out going, fun, well travelled people and have opened my eyes to the possibility of a different life. 

Hugs to all  

PoD


----------



## bendybird

Ive had 3 IVF's and two FET's and altho it has cost us the earth, i found them ok- its exciting and scary but because the chances are so much higher that you will get a BFP, that thought seemed to carry me on with it.  Also the cycle goes so fast- I stared down reg injections on day 21, then 2 weeks after a scan once you have bleed to check womb lining has shed, then you start on stims. Once on stims you are in and out having TV scans to check lining is thickening up and follies are growing so the next few weeks fly by and suddenly its EC time!! 

Its hard to get your head round it at first but once its all starting you will feel calmer about it, i know i did.xxxxxxx


----------



## PoDdy

Totally agree with bendy  
PoD


----------



## JW3

Poddy & Bendybird - thanks ever so much for the advice    

Poddy - I am sure if it is twins you will do really well with it, you have such a good head on you


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi ladies

Hope you are all OK.  

Just nipping in to wish Poddy all the best with her 2ww and on gettng that bfp.          Great advice to us awaiting ivf also.  Thank you.

         

x


----------



## Le-anne

Hey girls I checked out the abbrevs but couldnt find 2ww? Am I just being really dum?!


----------



## kdb

Hello fabulous FFs 

*Po -* reading the end of your post made me quite teary! Thanks for the inspiration to keep trying and do everything within our power to make it happen, but equally be ready to accept what is beyond our control. I'm struggling a bit this week so your post (and Laura's) came along at just the right time  Fab news about your two embies - I love that they gave you a scan of them! Enjoy the time off relaxing with DH.

*DK - *are you feeling any better today? I hope so  Sending you lots of  Hope your cons appt goes well on Tuesday.

*JennyW -* great idea to raise the issue with your MP! It does seem ridiculous that there isn't a national standard for NHS funding of fert treatments, especially as we all pay the same rate of NI!

*Hi Le-anne -* can totally relate to you re; money worries. That more than anything has been on my mind lately and caused a couple of disagreements with DH. I have to keep telling myself (and DH) that when we eventually do have a baby  we won't give two hoots about the ££. But hopefully clomid will bring you a BFP really soon and you won't have to face any more nasty bills (except for nappies!). p.s. 2WW = two week wait - the two weeks (approx) between when you OV and when you test or AF arrives.

*SF - *happy weekend! Has the IVF letter arrived yet?

*Hi T -* happy Friday  Good luck for Monday's scan and chat with the nurse. Looking forward to hearing how it all goes  Just booked my scan for 13th July which is CD14, a day earlier than last month. If lining is thin again then...  I don't think clomid is going to work for me, even though it's producing good follies. Talked to the clinic about it and they said clomid alternatives are more likely to produce multiple follies and so they prefer to do IUI. Have cut way back on my exercise this month to try and naturally boost my estrogen levels but we'll have to wait for the scan to see if it makes any difference. You have a great weekend too  Anything planned?

*Daisy22 - *yep, we used pre-seed last month. Got caught out the first time though, as I hadn't read the instructions and they recommend you apply it 15 mins before BMS.

*Gulshie -* I'm sure 50mg will work fine for you, especially as you OV naturally which is great. I hope your next cycle brings a better result.

*CU, S/Jam, Guider, Trixxi, Bellini, JPS* - have a fantastic weekend 

*Bendy - *a clomid success story - yay! How are you feeling? Does it seem real yet?

*Hi Bunny* - how was your holiday? Can't help re; the tubes but that is great that your ovaries and womb are in perfect working order  Let us know how you get on with your appt.

... not much news from me - CD4 today and no s/e so far. Still really concerned about my lining and verrrrrry tempted to take only 1/2 a tab (25mg) of clomid the next three nights but then I might end up with immature follies.

Any thoughts or opinions on this?

take care all
xoxo
kd


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks KD  xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya KD

Just saw your post. I'd stick to the 50mg rather than cutting it down, you don't want to find that the follies are small. If you move onto IUI, I say if as I'm hoping you don't need it, will it be medicated IUI? I'm looking at IUI next but not sure if they will do a medicated one or non-medicated as I do ovulate on my own, well they think I do!! Really hope the lining is good and thick this month. My nurse said to me that you need to drink lots of water, 2lts or so. I've been trying to drink 3 lts a day so hoping this will help my lining this month. Will let you know how Monday goes. I've go everything crossed    . Have a great weekend. 

Tamsin xx


----------



## trixxi

Hey girlies  

I have not been on for 3 days and cant believe ive missed nearly 5 pages!! 

Far too much to read just now!!  
Hope you have all cheered up a bit  

T xx


----------



## Le-anne

Hey girls

Feelin a bit down in the dumps tonight  Drew has gone away this weekend and it has left me with way to much time on my hands to think....

I feel like this ttc journey is putting a magnifying glass on everything and things that wouldnt matter normaly suddenly seem like a big deal. Does that make sense? Would the norethisterone be affecting my mood? My consultant said I might get pms type symptoms so wondered if thats what this is. Been so long since I had a period I wouldnt know!!


----------



## Shooting star

Le-anne, KD and Tama - Thank you for your kind words. Kd, your experience has given me a bit of hope and I feel a bit better.

I really appreciate your support. I know it only takes one follicle and although my chances this cycle are greatly reduced there is still some hope. Con spoke to me again today and suggested I abandon this cycle but I persuaded her to carry on and scan me on Wed cd19. She says there is still a chance that the follicle wont have grown but I need to find out even if there is only a tiny chance. Dh thinks I should abandon but thats because he is worried about money. Because I have to go private this time each scan cost £245 so that will make this months total  about £650 including consultation and drugs. Cant afford many months like that. Lets hope I dont need too many!

Thanks again everyone, you are all fantastic

Le-anne - Its horrible when you are on your own with time to think. YES, what you are describing could easily be partly due to the norterhisterone as I felt similar a couple of weeks ago when I was on them. Hang in there hun you will probably feel a little better once you stop taking them. 

Poddy - Wishing you all the best and will be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks.

SS


----------



## serenfach

Hey *KD*.. thanks for replying  Nope, no letter yet. I called the clinic yesterday and they told me December   The cons we saw last time got our dates wrong but she corrected it all before we left.. seems she didn't correct them on the system though. I was heartbroken yesterday  We've planned the whole year around IVF, not booking any time away, no hiking or moving house etc, all the 'normal life stuff' we could have been getting on with if we knew.. all the 'normal life stuff' that would have helped take our minds of ttc now and again. The receptionist said she would look into it and get back to me next week. It stressed me to the max so I didn't get much sleep last night.. but hey ho, that's life. Mistakes happen. Today is a different day 

Hope you're doing ok, babe? Where are you with tx now?

Hi to everyone else.. I did say hi and good luck to everyone a few posts back  Good luck, *PoD*


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone

Came on yesterday  so start my clomid again today last packet of tabs left so lets hope they work    !! Ive been onto Fertility Friend and my Forcasted Fertile days are the 13th, 14th and 15th and my Forcasted Ovulation day is the 16th so when is the best to start  

Thanks Everyone

Nikki 

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Good morning ladies! 

Hi Gulshie,  welcome to our thread. I think some of the other girls have mentioned the cheapy sticks you can get on ebay- although some people get on with them I found them quite hard to use. You have to do the test at apsecific times of the day- the sample has to be room temp and the test line has to darker than the control line so interpretation can be difficult  . I have used the clearblue fertility monitor- although its more expensive to buy initially I have found I only need 2-3 sticks per month as know roughly when I will Ov so not that expensive. I found it easier to use as can use 1st urine of the day and it interprets the results for you. Hope this helps. 

Hi clomid user, It would be lovely if that saying- new baby-new house came true! I dont get my hopes up anymore though- just try to take it as it comes! . We are gonna give pre-seed a go- dh didn't look that keen but when I explained how it might help his  he said we could try it!! How are things with you?

Hi DK, am so sorry you are feeling so down. I'm sending you the biggest cyber hug ever                             .  you feel better soon. xx

Hi Le-anne, Hope you are able to start the clomid soon . 2ww stand for 2 week wait- refers to the time between egg transfer and official test date (OTD). Sometimes also used to describe 2ww from Ov til af due. Hope your feeling a better  .

Hi Shooting star, I cant believe how much they charge for a scan- what a rip off! I agree that you are doing the right thing- like other ladies have said- those follies may just need an extra couple of days to grow- come on follies- grow grow grow!!!

Hi Poddy, really good news on the 2 embies. Here's some sticky vibes    .  hope you get a . You sound very sensible - I think you have the right outlook. It is easy to forget that there is more to life than ttc sometimes.

Hi Tamsin, will reply to your pm honey! Good luck for Monday. 

Hi Bendybird, has it sunk in yet? 

Hi Kd, thanks for the advice on the pre-seed.  . It's up to you, but I think you should continue on the full dose as you may risk small follies. If you are concerned it may be worth speaking to your clinic. I think that pineapple juice and brazil nuts are supposed to be good for improving womb linning! x

Hi Trixxi, You are right this is a very busy thread! I find just missing 2 days while been at work it takes me at least an hour to catch up! Hope you are OK

Hi Serenfach, OMG December-  I would be furious. I know mistakes happen but like you say we put our lives on hold for fert tx, as we never know what will happen. I really hope they sort this out for you and get you a sooner appointment  

Hi missdayus2b, Sorry af got you. Best time to  would be on the fertile days you mention in your post. x

Hi Jenny- good luck

Hi J9- How are you?

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone.

I am cd8 today- again nothing to report. If Ov around cd 12 will be weds- am on nights sun, mon and tues! Not going to get much  before Ov- oh well nothing I can do- will just have to do my best!!!

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## MissDayus2B

Ok thanks not anytime before that??

x


----------



## daisy22

Nicki, 
Basically the more the better, but if you   on the days leading uo to and the day of Ov and maybe a couple of days after this is when you are most likley to concieve!
Daisy


----------



## MissDayus2B

Ok hunni thankyou xxxx


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Ladies 

Feelin a bit better today apologies for the whinge yesterday!

Shooting Star - thanks hun hopefully feel a bit better come Monday then  The cost of scans is outragous isnt it but I'm with the other girls I would hang on and have another one just in case you need a little bit more growing time keeping my fingers crossed for you hun 

MissDayus - Sorry about your AF  wishing you lots of luck this month.

To everyone else good morning and hope you are all having a good day


----------



## Shooting star

SF - Thats so frustrating and disappointing. Can she not correct her mistake as its not fair on you.  

Le-anne, Daisy - Thanks, lets just hope they need some growing time.

Miss Dayus - We try and do every other day from d10 until day after ovulation. 

Daisy -Its a bit tricky for you with those shifts!

The heat is really getting to me so off for a swim later.

SS


----------



## daisy22

Shooting star- I think your really mean not to invite us all to your house for a swim in your pool!!!!!!


----------



## JW3

SF - hope your clinic get back to you soon, that must have been really annoying & stressful ringing up and the dates are wrong, really hope they sort it out for you


----------



## kdb

Yep, I'm ready for a swim right now! 

*Thanks T and Daisy22 -* I ended up taking the full 50mg last night  Who knows, maybe the extra acupuncture I've had recently and the reduction in exercise will improve things this month. If not then it's another visit to Mr Trew to discuss other meds.

I love brazil nuts and have 4x on my breakfast each morning (along with pumpkin seeds, wheatgerm, sunflower seeds, etc...) and have been buying fresh pineapple (only £1 from Morrisons) as I read the core especially has loads of bromelain in it.

Hope you both have a lovely weekend.

*Le-anne -* definitely sounds like the medication is affecting your emotions if this feels unfamiliar to you. I'm the same - haven't OV'd naturally for years which explains why I've never suffered PMS!!!

*S/Star -* what the?? I thought my clinic was exe at £195 for a scan!!! My DH is also worried about the ££ but what my clinic told me (and I told DH) last month when I was trying to decide about a second scan, is that with each scan you learn something / get answers which can put you in a better position for the next month. If your follies haven't grown (but I'm confident that they will  ) then you can feel reassured that upping the Clomid dose is the right thing to do. If they have grown, then you'll know that Clomid is working, but just a later OV this month. Sending you loads and loads of  and 

*SF -* December??!! Gosh, don't know what to say except that clinics just don't seem to  get it, do they?!!! I've also felt the pain of an admin error which cost me three months and many grey hairs. I have mixed feelings that we trust these people with our eggs and sperm yet they can't even manage a reasonable booking system for their clients. I hope the receptionist can sort it for you asap, but if not then maybe your cons could? I'd love to hear that your pink fluffy hat has brought you some good luck at long last! Hopefully you and DH can take some time out for a holiday if you do end up having to wait until December. 

If you enjoy hiking then I can recommend a trek in Nepal. We went in October last year (only 10 days) and it was amazing. Breathtaking scenery, beautiful people, challenging yet thoroughly enjoyable. Also a great chance to detox without trying! We thought it was going to be our "babymoon" but it seems we've still got some time up our sleeves for that 

xoxo
kd


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Daisy,
Thanks for the good wishes.  Resting up and planning my garden design that DH will have to implement    

 Everyone

My clinic charged £100 a scan or £350 for follicle tracking with a minimum of 3 scans and trigger jab if necessary.  £195 seems a lot   but you are right, you learn something every time you do it, at least I did - I learnt that I ovulate fine   so you may say it was a waste, but I didn't know that before!  

PoD


----------



## Le-anne

Hey ladies

I have just had a sudden panic that I cant remember how long after stopping the norethisterone I am supposed to start the clomid? Am I supposed to wait for my period to start then take the clomid on day two? Thats what seems to be in my head.


----------



## kdb

Hi Le-anne - yes, that's correct - you start clomid after you get your period, day one being the first day of 'full flow' prior to 3pm (spotting doesn't count), day two being the following day.

One of the moderators (Natasha - hopefully you'll read this) has a much better way of explaining it to be clear on what day one is, but for the moment you don't need to panic  

I took provera to bring on AF before starting clomid, and it arrived about four days after my last provera tablet.


----------



## Shooting star

KD - Thank you so much, you have an amazing way of explaining things and reading your post has truely made my day. You are a star.  

Poddy - I could have gone for a 'fertility package' but that meant that I could have been scanned by anyone, mal cons or probably a nurse and I can only really cope with the scans with my lovely female con. Sounds silly but true.

Le-anne - Don't panic, everything is fine. Dont start clomid until your period arrives and as KD says most people take it on 2nd day of period but Natasha will probably remind you that some cons prescribe starting on day 3 or 4 so its worth a quick ring to your con. But definately dont worry, you have to wait for your period. I took norterhisterone and got a bit panicy about how long it would take to get my period after stopping the tablets. It took 5 days in my case but can be shorter or slightly longer and still be quite normal. Waiting can be a bit frustrating but each day you are getting closer to your goal.

SF -  

SS


----------



## PoDdy

Hi SS,
You may as well get used to anyone looking up there hun    All I can say is that most of mine were done by a male con and he was professional in every way, ensuring I was comfortable.  I was nervous the first time, but just thought 'needs must' and he has seen so many, he isn't looking at me 'like that'.  Actually DH found the whole thing far more uncomfortable.

Not sure if provera is the same as nothisterone, but if it is, then it always take 10 days for AF to arrive for me AFTER I have stopped taking it (taken for 7 days).

PoD


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks girls panic over! xxx


----------



## DK

I would just like to let you all know that knows here, Bubkin IE kirsty Has had her lil boy safe and sound!

Ashton james arrived this morning at 6.15am weighing a healthy 6llb 11oz...

If you want to congrats her there is a post in the birth annoument part! x

Congrats bubs and DP x


----------



## JPSCoey

That is so exciting for Kirsty!

I am going for a progesterone blood test on TUesday. I think I will only be 4dpo... do you think they will take that into account?


----------



## JamesBrown

Wahoo - Congratulations bubs!

Thanks for letting us know DK.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely lazy Sunday.

x


----------



## JW3

DK - thanks for the news about Bubs - that's fab 

Really was in need of some good news today


----------



## PoDdy

Hi JP
Maybe you could call them and say you think you have only just ov'd or you could insist on another blood test on when you will be 7dpo.  My con used to leave it to me, he gave me a load of prog test chits and I went along 7dpo and then called for the results a week later.

Yay, so happy about Bubs  

Poddy


----------



## Le-anne

Afternoon all 

Well I just took my last norethisterone so fingers crossed AF shows up asap! I am so excited about getting started on the clomid! 

Hope everyone else is ok today  xxx


----------



## NG

hi girls!

my god it has been busy in here over the past week!  

got back from hols yesterday.  was a much needed break.  both dh and i feel a lot more positive about ttc again  .  i really feel like i have now dealt with the mc and i have now put it in the past and ready to move on.  on a positive note while i was away i had really good EWCM.  i do normally get it but not lots.  *tmi warning* when i went to the loo and wiped it was as if someone had cracked an egg inside me  .  so feel that it is a good sign that i have ov'd naturally and my body is working on its own for once.

will do personals later.  just wanted to check-in since i was back.


----------



## bunny73

Hi everyone  

Hope your all well and enjoying the sun!!
Iv not been up to much, my FIL popped over to lay out new bedroom carpet and we popped out to get some new curtains!! So nothing exciting!! DH has popped out now, so am enjoying some me time!! gives me chance to catch up on here too!!

Daisy22 - Hello, hope ur ok?? Just wanted to say good luck with the IUI.

Tama - Im ok thanx hun. Hws u?? Fanx for asking. Iv got my cons appoinment on the 23rd of july. Iv had a HSG and they said that either both my tubes are blocked or I could only have 1 tube!! So i doubt that it has done anything to unblock whatevers going on in there!! I havent a clue whats guna happen now!! Hope ur ok  

SF - Hi, hws u?? Sorry to hear about the mix up with dates etc, lets hope they sort sumin out.

Kd74 - Hol was fab thanx. Wish i was still there!! Coz since iv got back iv had to deal with family feuds and shocking news!!
I will def let u know hw cons goes! Hws u anyway?? having a good wkend??

Big HELLO'S to everyone else!!  

Well the shocking news i had when i got back from hol, was that my bf is pregnant!! Its the biggest mess ever! Her and her bf arnt even living together at the mo (and when they did all they did was argue!!) She is living with her parents and he is living in a studio appartment!! She got pregnant bcoz she hadnt gon back to the doctors to get her pill, she took the morning after pill too!! Her bf is the biggest jerk ever, I cant stand him (he is my DH's mate!!) and when she told him she was pregnant, he wnt into one saying she couldnt of taken the morning after pill properly!! Erm hello - it takes 2 to tango!! She didnt even find out she was pregnant until 10 weeks, bcoz she pretented it wasnt happening!! At first they didnt even know if they were going to keep it!! She is 17 weeks now and the other day i asked her if she had even held a baby, fed, changed one etc and she said NO!! She said she's not thinking about that at the moment - I mean Hello, this is going to be the rest of ur life!! Her bf once sed to my DH - ' why would u want kids, they just tie u down etc'!!! I found this news out when i got back from hol and she was already 15 weeks!! When i got back i really felt like i had got my head round the whole ttc thing and felt soo much better, then this slapped me right in the face!! I cried sooo much!!
I mean me and DH live in house (ok its rented, but still) and we have a spare room and were ready for being parents and we dont know if we can even conceive naturally and there's them geting pregnant just like that!!! AHHHHHHHH!!
Anyways sorry about that guys - rant over, i just had to get it off my chest!!

Hope ur all having a lovely sunny wkend,
Big hugs, Bunny xXX


----------



## Le-anne

Wow sounds like quite the drama Bunny! I can appreciate what you are saying about you being all ready and nothing and them not wanting a baby but they get one just like that but there is certainly no ryme or reasons to these things. I know it hard (one of my best friends has just found out she is pregnant for the 5th time so I can sympathise) but sounds like your friend would really appreciate your support at the moment especialy if her partner is such a jerk. I do understand that it probably feels really unfair though hun and I send lots of hugs.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Poddy - 'you may as well get used to it' in terms of a male con, is not really an option or at least not one I am willing to try. I specifically chose a female consultant because I was sexually assulted by a male stranger when I was 7 years old. As you can imagine this has left me with considerable issues and it has taken me years to even feel comfortable with intimacy with DH.  Sorry if this sounds a bit blunt but you caught me rather off guard, you weren't to know.

SS


----------



## bunny73

Thanx Le-anne.  
I felt better once i had got that off my chest!!
Oh i am supporting her, she is my bf, i would do anything for her and she knows that.. Im excited for her really I am, but just had all those feelings bottled up and had to let them out!!
Hope ur ok and have had a good wkend, will chat soon.
Bunny xXx


----------



## Le-anne

Ah Im sure you are supporting her hun I know how hard it must be though. I feel like the world is getting pregnant around me at the moment! Keep your chin up sweet


----------



## Tama

Afternoon 

Hope you all had a nice weekend. The weather has just be wonderful  

Le-anne- how are things with you hun? x

Bunny - It must be a tough time for you at the moment. I know how you feel, you love your friend and are happy for her but that doesn't make it easier for you. My bf just had her baby and for the last 9 months all I have done is smile and be happy for her but deep inside I was sad for myself. Hang in there it will be your turn really soon xxx

SS - just read your post I'm so sorry hun. That must be a nightmare for you   How is everything? xx

Daisy - thanks for the post hun. I'll pm you back. How was the weekend? Hope you are feeling okay. Let's   this is our month   xxxx

KD- you okay hun? Did you have a nice weekend? Best of luck for the scan, lets hope there are some lovely follies. It's the end of this week isn't it? xx

NG - lovely to see you back hun   Glad you had a nice week away. Some times it is just what you need. Hope you are feeling okay. Best of luck for this month hun    xxx

JPS -how are things with you? Hope you are okay xx

Jenny - hope you had a nice weekend. How are things? xx

J9 - hi hun. How are you? xx

Laura - so sorry they have messed you about, it isn't on   Hope you are okay xx

DK- how are you hun, hope you are feeling okay xx

PoDdy - hope you had a good weekend. How are you feeling? xx

MissDayus- how are tings with you? xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone xx

Well as for me I had my cd12 scan done this morning. I was worried as this is the last round but the nurse was lovely she went through everything with me and told me that I can have private IUI if I want to and it will be taken off the NHS total. We can have 6 rounds of IUI on the NHS which I didn't know, it's great. Anyway she did the scan, the lining was 8mm so that was okay and should thicken up over the next few days. Then to the eggs, there were 4!!!! I was so excited. 2 x 20mm, 1 x18mm and 1 x 16mm!!! I had the injection and went off with a sore bum and a big smile on my face. I called dh and he was like wow we must be in with a chance this month. So now I'm   like a crazy woman and staying   that one of the eggs find one of dh   
Wishing you all loads of luck and babydust   for some  this month     

Tamsin xx


----------



## JW3

Wow Tama - those sound like great scan results - hoping this month is the one for you

Shooting Star - so sorry to hear what you have been through, sounds like you are doing real well with DH now though.  

There defo seem to be more pregannt women around at the moment - perhaps we should all blame the credit crunch?

Well DH & me are coming to terms with IVF.  On the positive side at least there is a break from BMSing, after a whole year of this we have totally had enough now.  Just over 2 weeks to my appointment now.

Babydust to everyone,

Jenny
xx


----------



## Le-anne

Evening Ladies 

Tamsin - That all sounds really positive! Fingers crossed this month is the month for you hun  I'm ok thanks finished on the norethisterone so just waiting for AF to show up so I can start the clomid  Feeling much more positive about it all at the mo so hoping the feeling lasts!

To everyone else hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## JPSCoey

Tamsin, congrats on the 4 follie's! That's text book and fab lining too for cd12! Good luck, you really deserve it!!!!!!

I am going for my progesterone test tomorrow as the synographer predicted I would be 7dpo. However from charting and the 'peak' I got on my CBFM and positive opk, I think I will be only 4dpo. Hope they will take that into account? I rang and they said to still come in if that's what the consultant said.

xx


----------



## trixxi

Hello ladies,

Hows everyone doing??

Tama......... great news about your scan, bet thats given you a lift? 
I would love to know whats going on inside (no scans for me   !!)
Keep up the good work   !!!  

Jenny.......   Glad to hear your getting you head round ivf.  Gosh it seems like lots of the girls on here are moving on with their IF journeys,  i really hope your app goes well    and you get your bfp soon    

Leanne...... hi, hope your okay?

SS............. sorry to hear about your past,  

Bunny  

SF...................... where are you  You been snapped up by hollywood and forgotten all you ff's?   !!!!

Hi JPS....................How are you doing, long time no chat!!  is it bloods your having done? what cd are you?  

Hi to everyone else  

T xx


----------



## JPSCoey

Trixxi, hi! Yes bloods and they said to just come in even though counting from the peak on my monitor, I will only be 4dpo. Hope there is some sort of progesterone that early in your cycle. I had 1 18mm folli and a 14mm one on CD12 and the scanner said he thought I would ov in the next 2 days. However, don't think I did until CD14. I will be on CD18 when I get the bloodtest done. How are you?


----------



## DK

.Just popping in to say hi to all you  and say im thinking of you all x x  

Lil bit low atm so trying not to post and bring people down x x


----------



## serenfach

Ello girlies  lol *Trixxi*.. I had an offer from Mr Spielberg, but I thought nah.. maybe another time  How are you anyway, babe? You always ask how everyone else is but you never update us on YOU! 

*Tama*..         your results are fabulous! I am  this is it for you, sweetie.. but but but, keep your feet on the ground too, yeah? Better prepared than shattered by disappointment  Sending you a million  vibes your BFP is on it's way soon! 

*Jenny*..  I'm in the same 'place' as you in my head right now. It's a lot to take in. I had a call back from the receptionist at the clinic this morning and she confirmed that we should have had our first appointment in June [her ears should have been burning!] She said she would "put the DVD in the post today" and then when we've watched it, we are to book ourselves in for all the blood tests and legal documentation. That apparently will be followed by an appointment to discuss our tx plan and then we receives our 'box of goodies' and we start tx! *gulp* I don't know if it will go the same way for you, but I thought I would share that as it might help you a bit with what happens next etc.. 

*JPS*.. good luck for your Prog reading tomorrow  I hope it comes back in the 100's! 

*Le-anne*..  God to read that you're feeling more positive about the Clomid  I have had some God awful days on the stuff, but I wouldn't have not taken it.. every tx is an opportunity, so there is always a  side 

*Bunny*..  Hang in there, sweetie.. I know exactly where you are right now - I think most of us here do. My friend who came to cover my other friend's maternity leave, told me she is preg last week. Imagine my face - they weren't even trying. Typical eh..
It's bloody hard some days, but keeping that hope alive that it'll be YOU announcing that news is important!  Sending you a huge warm 

*J9*..  How are you me ole matey!? Hope everything is going ok.. You may have said about where you are with your tx somewhere herem but I can't see it. How is it all going? I think you were waiting for the next tx to start??

*SS*.. It's always tragic to hear that someone has suffered abuse as a child, it makes my blood boil. I have a torture chamber in my mind for men like that. You're an inspiration to others out there who suffered the same or similar.. some women don't get through it, so good on you. I wish you all the luck in thr world on your journey  

*NG*.. Nice to see you back and to hear you had a good time away. A good break like that can make a world of difference 

*Poddy*.. How are you feeling? I hope you're feeling good!  Sending you a bazzillion sticky vibes!!!!!  

*Daisy.. DK.. CU*.. and anyone else I missed.. hope you're all doing ok and keeping your  vibes up XxXxX

*To all the lurkers*..  

Oh.. and YaY for *Bubs*! Well done!    

Right.. I'm off for my supper before it goes cold. Keep safe all.. speak soon 

Laura Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hi all

Tama - that is a real good lining an 4 follies   - hope you get that bfp!  I also wish that I had been monitored whilst on clomid.  I never had a scan, nothing and I feel like I missed out on all that vital info.   

SF!  Hello.  Glad you have got things straight with the clinic - ooh a goodie bag - wonder what is in there.  We are awaiting ivf.  The next step was to have DH have another SA but chased them up again today and apparently the lady who organises those kind of appointments left and a new lady joined and has a back log of work.   .  I've had my day 2-5 bloods done but can't move forwards until DH has had his SA.  I really don't envisage us starting ivf until late September, especially as my cycles have started becoming 6-7 weeks apart now.   .  We will get there!  Oh, we are both on Zita West Vits.  They had better do the trick, bloomin cost of 'em.      

DK -  

Hi to everyone.  There certainly seems to be a lot of pregnant ladies out there right now.  Over the weekend I thought that mother nature was playing some trick on me as everywhere I turned there were bumps and babies all over the place.  I still keep the belief that us all having to go through all this infertility heartache will makes us all better mothers when we all get here.   


x


----------



## JW3

Sf great news about the appointment - let us know what the dvd is like

I'm guessing the box of goodies is actually the injection pack, probably along with lots of paperwork?  You get a lovely blue bag with your injection stuff in, sharps bin, wipes, needles etc.

Hiya J9 hope you are ok.  

DK - thinking about you hun, you can get through all this you have come so far already

Well I am feeling much more positive maybe this IVF will work or at least I will get some frozen embies and then I'll be able to think about my little babies sleeping in the freezer in the hospital.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## trixxi

Morning Ladies  

SF, JPS ..... thanks for asking for me   
Well the   got me on sunday, that was after we had hopes up and did a test.  
One big old lonely line, pretty gutted actually.  
I dont understand why when we   at all the right times we still have no bfp??  
We have decide to miss clomid this month, between going camping and the pressure of us only having 3 rounds left thought i might as well take my time. 

SF........... sounds quite exciting now that you are moving onto a new stage, take it your bag of goodies isnt a welcome pack of wine and chocs then!!  now that would be a nice way to start your tx dont you think!!   Ohh and dont settle you sights too low honey aim high, speilberg?  never even heard of him!!

JPS........... you would be looking for a number above 30.  but dont panic, it will give you an idea whats going on anyway.  You could as i have previously advised, get another lot of bloods done thru your gp,  ideally cd21 and again on cd28 if af hasnt arrived?
a girl on here thought she didnt ov cos her results were low, i suggested she get them checked again, and turned out she did ov , just a bit later than text book!!  The gp will always squeeze you you in when its for hormones.  Good luck  


Hi to everyone else!!!

T xx


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Ladies 

Trixxi - Hiya Im good thanks feelin a bit 'hormonal' today tho   Sorry about AF hope you're ok.

DK - sorry to hear your feelin down but dont stay away if you need to talk I will be online today 

Laura - Hi hun yeah still feelin pretty positive about it all just excited to get started  What were the bad side effects you had? Are they common?! 

To everyone else hello and sending lots of love x


----------



## JPSCoey

trixxi said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> SF, JPS ..... thanks for asking for me
> Well the  got me on sunday, that was after we had hopes up and did a test.
> One big old lonely line, pretty gutted actually.
> I dont understand why when we  at all the right times we still have no bfp??
> We have decide to miss clomid this month, between going camping and the pressure of us only having 3 rounds left thought i might as well take my time.
> 
> SF........... sounds quite exciting now that you are moving onto a new stage, take it your bag of goodies isnt a welcome pack of wine and chocs then!! now that would be a nice way to start your tx dont you think!!  Ohh and dont settle you sights too low honey aim high, speilberg? never even heard of him!!
> 
> JPS........... you would be looking for a number above 30. but dont panic, it will give you an idea whats going on anyway. You could as i have previously advised, get another lot of bloods done thru your gp, ideally cd21 and again on cd28 if af hasnt arrived?
> a girl on here thought she didnt ov cos her results were low, i suggested she get them checked again, and turned out she did ov , just a bit later than text book!! The gp will always squeeze you you in when its for hormones. Good luck
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!!
> 
> T xx


Tx Trixxi, I think you are doing the right thing taking a break from clomid and going camping. Hope you can relax a lot in that time and breathe in the fresh air. My friend ov'd on her own after going of clomid, just needed that kickstart. Hope you do to and maybe that's just what you need for your bfp. Tx for the reply! I find out the results between 12 and 4 today.

xx


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Wow I've missed so many posts over the last week. Been a busy week for me. Had a big BBQ for my 30th which was great, went to see Take That & also went to Wimbledon for the day. Now trying to catch up at work before I go to Portugal for a weeks hol on Sat. 

Tama - Wow great scan results. You must be excited.   its your month. 

JPS - good luck for your results. Let us all know how you get on. 

Trixxi - month off will give you time to relax and enjoy camping. 

Jenny - thanks for all your info on injections, LGI etc. Good luck for the IVF. Sorry the jabs didn't work out for you. 

SF & DK - hope you're both ok. SF - tell Speilberg you're too good for him!

Daisy - hope you survived the nights. 

NG - glad you enjoyed your hol. Hope you're ok. 

Well as most of you know when I went for my last scan on 100mg of Clomid there were no follies. We were gutted & told to try 150mg & then we would go onto Menopur jabs. It was not great news before my b'day and we were both gutted. We got in to see consultant and he told me I'm turning into the problem category of patient that is proving very difficult to treat & my options are dwindling. He reckons Clomid is 40% chance of conception, jabs 20% & IVF 30%. The whole meeting was a bit of a reality check. 

So since then we've been relaxing & drinking like fishes! Its been quite nice to have no pressure of the 2ww or counting down to our next part of the cycle. Went to pick up my new Provera prescription & found out that I should have been taking it twice a day for 7 days. Only been taking it once a day for 7 days which is what it said on box! 

Anyway, clinic called yesterday with my day 21 blood results to say I had a prog level of 46 so I def ovulated & must have done so on my own before the scan on CD15. You can imagine my shock. My prog level is normally 1! Also I struggle to ovulate with the trigger jab & don't always so its a big surprise to have ovulated with just the Clomid. So its CD27 today and its been the best 2ww ever cause I didn't know I was on it! Don't hold out much hope for a BFP however am over the moon that Clomid still seems to be working for me. 

I don't know much about Prog levels. What should they be whilst on Clomid? 

Take care. 
Clare x


----------



## JPSCoey

Clare, that is so reassuring for you! I hear so often of people that get good results when they relax a bit. Not sure what progesterone levels should be on clomid if they are supposed to be different from without. Good luck for testing!


----------



## JPSCoey

Just got my progesterone test results back. They were done 4-7 dpo (Not quite sure) and were 46. I am really over the moon that I ovulated!!!! Is the higher they are the better?


----------



## Tama

Hi

JPS- that's great news, well done you!   Yes, I think the higher the better. So now we have to   and keep   xx

Clare - Happy belated Birthday   I know you've had a rough few weeks but to have a good result like that is fantastic news. You never know, when you are relaxed they say it's more likely to happen. I will keep everything crossed for you hun, sending you a million   xx

Le-anne - how are you hun? Have you started the clomid yet or still waiting? xx

Trixxi - so sorry af got you hun - she is a   I'm the same every month, I can't understand how we can do it almost every night and still get a BFN! It's all about luck and chance I think. Like gambling it's about the odds! You will get there hun, hang in there. Sending you loads of   and a BIG   xxx

J9 - hope you get dh's SA tests sorted out soon so that you can move forward. I think the summer brings out the pg ladies. I had the day off yesterday so I could go to the hospital, if it's bad news I have the day off to   , so thankful it was good news. Anyway I went to Tesco to have a look about and get a few bits and it was baby central! Bumps, babies & tots every way I turned. I have this thing I do now - I only look up into peoples faces, that way bumps and babies are out of my view and I can rush past without feeling that 'twinge' of hurt when I see them. It's not fool proof but it helps.   xx

KD- how is this cycle hun? When is your scan? Sending you loads of   and hoping you have good results this month   xx

Jenny - I'm sure the IVF will work out for you. Do let us know how you get on when you start     xxx

Laura - don't worry hun, I was away with the fairies yesterday but today I've pulled myself together and am not getting my hopes up. How are things with you at the moment? So you'll be starting the IVF drugs soon? Best of luck hun   xx

Daisy - hope you are okay babe. Have pm'd you. I'm keeping   for us both this month     xx

DK - I've pm'd you hun. So sorry you are down   xx

Bunny - hope you are feeling a little brighter. Sending you a BIG   xx

NG - how are you hun? Hope you are feeling okay. Sending you loads of    and a BIG   xx

SS - hope you are okay hun. How are you getting on this month? xx

CU - you okay hun? Hope all is going okay   xx

Poddy - how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

MissDayus- hope you are okay xx

Thank you all for the positive comments about the follies. I'm really happy with the results but am trying to stay grounded as I know it doesn't mean it is going to work. Does anyone know if this increases the chances greatly? I mean I've had two follies before so does this mean the chances are much better with 4? I know this is daft but I look at the odds which are about 20% each month with one egg so do those odds increase when there are 2, 3 or 4 follies? I know, I know I'm driving myself mad but this is the best result I've ever had and can't help but feel more positive about this cycle.

Anyway before I bore you all to tears about it I will log off. I'm   that there are some more  on this thread really soon. We are due some!

We will get there ladies   

Tamsin xx


----------



## DK

Just want to say thank you to everyone who pm'd me and sent thoughts via here, it means alot!

Im off to the cons now to disscuss our next step ooooooooo, scary  so scared he going say we cant have anything!

Will let you all no,

Il do personals when i get back! x     x


----------



## serenfach

*JPS.. Clare*.. you asked about Prog levels. I panicked when I had mine because I thought it was ridiculously high [it was 108] and at the time I knew little to nothing about it all. I asked my cons at the next appt and she said it was fantastic and indicative of having released more than one eggie, so yep.. the higher the better! As Trixxi said, you're hoping for a number above 30.. that usually tells you have ov'd  Good luck to you both.. come on them eggies! 

*Jenny*  I will deffo let you know what the dvd is like.. and you too, J9. My DH is not looking forward to the procedures and he says he won't know what to do if he sees me in pain etc - plus, he has a weak stomach when it comes to operations and so on. So I asked the woman at the clinic what the dvd was like, so I could warn DH if I had to.. she simply said [which made me laugh like a loon] "Hmm.. well, I tend to not watch it too often.."  I gather from that, that it's graphic? I guess I'll find out soon enough.

*J9*..  It's horrible all this waiting, isn't it.. it does my head in some days.. though that all depends on my moods [which swing like a monkey in a tree right now!] but yep, as you said, you'll [hopefully] get there! [re the 'hopefully' << I never like to tempt fate.. it's like a form of OCD for me lol] It's strange but when she told me yesterday that we had had the go ahead and we would be called up right away, my initial thought was 'YaY! AT bloody LAST!' but after an hour or so I started feeling apprehensive about it all and this morning >>  << I went right off my trolley.. even had a sort of mini anxiety attack. Mind you, that may have been to do with my dream last night.. I dreamt I was holding our little bubs and she wouldn't keep still.. she was just weeks old but trying to lift her head all the time and I kept saying 'You musn't do that yet, ya little nutter!' while DH sat there beaming smiling. It was a nice dream and not something that's happened before - least, not that vivid with my memory of it being so good. I giess that was my subconcious accpeting the fact that we may just finally be on our way to the 'next step'  Anyhoo.. I;m waffling for Wales here! Just wanted to say hang in there.. don't panic about having to wait etc, because honestly it struck me like a brick yesterday that it's finally just around the corner.. even after all this time, almost 6 years ttc, I don't feel ready for IVF - but I am excited at the same time! Like I said, I'm a bit >>  these days lol.

*Clare*..  I think I missed you out of my personals yesterday.. sorry, babe. It's like a 2 hour mission for me to remember names let alone tx and what everyones news is AND write a post in regards! Anywways.. just in case you didn't know, one of the girls here called Sarah had a break from ttc for a month as she was going away for 2 Hen weekends and didn't want to risk drinking while on Clomid.. guess what happened??   I believe there is a LOT to be said for actually relaxing. I would rate it above any acupuncture, vitamins or supplements. The amount of stories I have read where the couple have had tx and it didn't work and are on a break.. or the woman has lost her will for a while and needed some time out to chillax..... only to find they get their BFP's as a result. While saying that, I think genuine, decent relaxation is one of the hardest things to accomplish, but it can be done 

*Leanne *  You asked about my nasty side effects. You sure you want to know? lol When all is said and done, it was all bearable else I wouldn't have continued taking the Clomid. The worst se have been moodswings ranging from rages to not being able to stop sobbing.. Pain in my ovaries and lower back at ov time, to the point where the only thing left for me was to climb the walls [painkillers don't touch me] I had a few major headaches, more like migraines [though I don't usually suffer with them] and my af have been terrible on the 4 out of 6 rounds I have taken.. [tmi coming] really heavy bleeds, clotting, excruciating pain. Then there's the whole emotional aspect of it - up up UP one day and then I would come crashing down the next and stay in that dark pit for hours and hours. When they say this is a rollercoaster ride, they're not kidding. I had lots of other se, but they couldn't have been all that bad because I can't even remember them all off the top of my head  

*Trixxi*..  Wine and chocs.. now THAT would be a welcome surprise! Whoop! I'll take 2 bags, please!!

*Tama*..  What you have said makes good sense, babe  Kep yourself grounded but keep your  going, too. It's a tricky balance, but it's not too difficult to juggle  [says the woman who smashed her kitchen up last night because she burnt her toast]  Oops? 

ps - Yeah lol, what IS IT with the summer? All I see lately is preg women, too - it was the same last year as I recall. Anywhere from Spring onwards and all you see is bumps!

pps - *DK*.. I was writing this as you posted. GOOD LUCK, babe Xx I'll be thinking of you


----------



## *nicnic2311*

hey ladies sorry ive not been on for so long hope every1s doing ok ......wel we recently found out that im pregnant  have had 2 have an emergency scan today cos i been feeling so poorly with a lot of pain they thought it might be eptopic....but thankfully babys in the right place and doing good so far i saw its little heart beat am 9weeks ....but have found out ive got a really big cycst on my right ovarie which is causing some serious cause for concern just gotta wait and see wat the doctors have 2 say now....


----------



## serenfach

Congrats *nicnic*!     Sending you lots of sticky vibes!

A friend at work had a cyst when she was preg. They operated to remove it.. it was all done it 20 mins and she was out of hospital a day and a half later. Went on to have a lovely baby boy 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## daisy22

Morning ladies,

just popping in to say hello!

I am on nights (shifts from hell- again!!) well at least i will be skinny soon cuz havn't even had the chance to eat anything!!!!!!!!!!!     .

I will try to get on later to do personals

Love daisy


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Girls 

Well I stopped taking the norethisterone on Saturday and AF came today, its the only time in my life I have been so happy to see it! So quick call to my consultant today then start the clomid tomorrow.

nicnic - congratulations on your wonderful news! I'm sure the problem with your cyst can be sorted hun wishing you lots of luck x

To everyone else hope you have a good day


----------



## JW3

Nicnic - fabulous news congratulations, I am so pleased for you.  My aunty also had a cyst removed whilst she was pregnant and that was over 30 years ago so sure it must be routine by now.


----------



## Tama

Hi 

DK- just wanted to see how you got on hun at the cons? Hope it went okay   xx

Laura - I'm keeping my feet on the ground but trying very hard to be   . Hope the DVD isn't too nasty! Let us know how you get on xx

Jenny - best of luck for starting the IVF. It must be a big thing to get your head round but I'm sure it is a good thing xx

Le-anne - so glad that you will be starting your Clomid tomorrow. Best of luck and loads of   xx

Daisy - boo to nights that's what I say! Hope you have managed to get some food   Will pm you hun xx

Nicnic- congratulations - hope you have a happy & healthy 8 months xx

Hope everyone is okay. I did a long one yesterday so just a quickie today. Sending you all loads of   and   for some    

As for me I think I ovulated late last night or this morning. I had dh in the bedroom last night and again before he went to work - at 4am!!! Bless him he is worn out now   Well that is all we can do so I'm now on the 2ww. I can't believe I had four follies, still makes me smile. Will have to   that it works this month. Not sure what we are going to do if it's a -ve cycle again BUT I won't think about that just now. We haven't had a dance in a while so here is a BIG FAT BABY DANCE from me....

       
       
       
       
       
       

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## serenfach

*Tama*.. I'd jump on DH again tonight, too.. just for good measure  The more  the better your chances!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Le-anne

Hey all 

Sorry if this is tmi but I have been bleeding SO heavily today. When I used to have periods they were always really really light so this has been a bit of a shock! Would it be the norethisterone thats causing it to be heavier?

Tamsin - wishing you lots of luck this month and heres hoping for a  !!

Can I just ask a quick question...My consultant has booked me in for a scan on the 18th of this month but that will only be CD11 and I wont ovulate til around CD14 will I? So what is it they are scanning for this time? Forgive my denseness just a bit confused!

Thanks girls


----------



## JW3

Le-anne they scan to check that the womb lining is getting thicker and also to see if some follicles are starting to grow.  Clomid sometimes changes your cycle so you may ovulate earlier than usual.


----------



## trixxi

Hey Jenny,  

hows things with you?

T xx


----------



## JW3

I'm good thanks Trixxi, just waiting for my appointment, how are you?


----------



## trixxi

Jenny,

am ok thanks, not had a great day so just swimming about in here for some  
whats your app for ivf?
T x


----------



## serenfach

Trixxi.. here's a lovely pool for your swim, babe


----------



## Shooting star

lapto[p has picked up big virus from this site and completely wrecked at the mo. (be careful - maybe someone could let site management know for me as they might be able to do something.)Trying to get it fixed. Probably wont be on for a while, until its done. It has only been 2 days and I am missing you lot already.

SS


----------



## Tama

Morning All

I'm a little worried - I've just seen Laura's post about doing 'it' last night and we didn't!! DH was very tired and I just couldn't bring myself to make him do it again. We did it Wednesday last week, Friday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and yesterday morning do you think this is enough or could we have missed it!!!

Sorry have to dash so much work to do today!

Hope everyone is okay and will do personals later.

Tamsin xx


----------



## JW3

Tama - I'm sure that's more than enough, I know some of the girls on here who've got bfps haven't done that much at all.  Good luck.


----------



## daisy22

Morning ladies,

*Hi Le-anne*, I dont know much about norethisterone  but it would be a heck of a coincidence if they weren't related! They scan you from cd 11/12 to make sure they can see the follies as they grow- if they scanned you when you Ov- there's a chance you wouldn't see anything. Also clomid can change your cycles- has made mine shorter.  with the clomid.

*Hi shooting star*- hope you get your computer fixed soon- . My internet was down a couple of weeks ago and felt like my arm had been cut off!!!! 
*
Hi MissDayus,* hows the  going?

*Hi Jenny*,  with the ivf- when do you start? I know what you mean about  - a break from that would be lovely!

*Hi Kd*, wow - you sound so healthy- all that healthy food and too much exercise . I wish I could get some motivation to do a bit more! How is your cycle going this month?

*Hi Poddy,* How is the 2ww going?   its a  for you. Here's some more sticky vibes just for you..     

*Hi DK*,  How are you? How did it go with the consultant?   you got some good news!

*Hi JPSCoey* thats fantastic news about your prog bloods!!!  

*Hi J9*, how are you? . You are right there are  people everywhere you look! I hope you are right about us being better mothers- we will certainly have learnt patience!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Hi NG*, your holiday  sounds fab. I am so glad you are feeling better. Really good news about the EWCM  hope you have been busy .

*Hi bunny73*, oo I love the smell of new carpet- they should bottle it!!! . I am still on clomid at the mo- am on cycle 5 of 6- then will move onto IUI after that. Cant beleive the story about your friend- she sounds very immature. I am not surprised this upset you  . This whole ttc is just so unfair.

*Hi Tamsin*, I am so glad you are feeling better- I was worried about you . You have done much better on the  front than we have. cuz I was on nights we have only managed monday before I went to work. I think I Ov yesterday but felt so ill last night didn't do it. will try again to night. Not much hope for me this cycle at all- what a waste .  on your scan results that sounds fab- I really hope you get a  this month  . I will reply to your pm hun.xx

*Hi trixxi*, sorry the  got you. It sounds like a sensible decision to take a break from the clomid this month. Srry you are feeling so blue- hope we can cheer you up a bit....      .

*Hi Serenfach*,  , so glad you got your appointment sorted. I really do wish you the very best of luck with IVF  . I really hope you get your long overdue .

*Hi Clare*, what fantastic news about you Ov before the scan !!!! . I bet you couldn't believe it! I think prog levels should be more than 30 to indicate OV has taken place. What a jet set lifestyle you lead!! I am so jealous you got to go to wimbledon- It is a dream of mine!! Enjoy portugal .

*Hi nicnic2311*        

Wow- has taken me an hour to write this post!!!

I am really  off. I think I Ov yesterday. Cuz of nights we only managed on Mon . Cuz my nights were so horrendously busy I felt ill all day yest and we didn't manage to do it at all. I asked dh to wake me up before he went to work, but he overslept. We will try again tonight- but seems a bit pointless. What a waste of a month. I am so angry with myself. We have very little chance of bfp this month now .  night shifts. I think I am just gonna give up work and stay at home!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had even bought pre seed for this month.

Have loads of stuff to sort out for moving - so best go and get on with it! Wish I could just go to sleep for a year!!

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## MrsNewman

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop by and say hello. I too am a little worried about how much BMS i should be having. My DP works long hours and is often quite tired so i feel that i cant make him do it all the time! I also dont want to get into that rut of just doing it because we have to. It just feels so unromantic!

Anyone got any tips for me??!  

Keeley xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi xxkeys 

Welcome to our thread  .

After my last post I cant really talk!!!!! But in general- every other day from day 10-20 seems to be the best advice - then there will be   available to meet the egg when you Ov. Having said that the more the better. It is hard to keep it fun. We try not to talk about ttc toomuch around Ov- and try to have fun. Cant say we get it right all the time and is sometimes a chore. As you can see frm my last post i work shifts and this month has been dire for   . It is hard but we can only try our best! My only tip **WARNING TMI comming up** some times I wear one of my old uniforms with no underwear! - seems to keep dh's interest!!    

Cant believe I just revealed that to you all!!!!!!!



Love
Daisy


----------



## MrsNewman

Oh Daisy yourve just had me in fits!  

I think although a little gross, i should say a big thank u for your revelation! 

I know what u mean though, u have to try and make it all fun but i just find it really difficult when DP so tired. I think i should definately make more of an effort in that respect though, in fact on gonna get myself on the Ann Summers website right now!  

Thanks for sharing Daisy

Keeley xx


----------



## Suzie

Shooting star said:


> lapto[p has picked up big virus from this site and completely wrecked at the mo. (be careful - maybe someone could let site management know for me as they might be able to do something.)Trying to get it fixed. Probably wont be on for a while, until its done. It has only been 2 days and I am missing you lot already.
> 
> SS


I just want to say that Tony scans FF everyday with the latest virus definitions and we have never ever found a virus. So it 99.9% that you would not have got the virus from here 

x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Shooting star said:


> lapto[p has picked up big virus from this site and completely wrecked at the mo. (be careful - maybe someone could let site management know for me as they might be able to do something.)Trying to get it fixed. Probably wont be on for a while, until its done. It has only been 2 days and I am missing you lot already.
> 
> SS


You really should think before you make unfounded allegations.


----------



## trixxi

Hi girlies,

SF............ thanks honey,  you really know how to spoil a girl!!!  

Daisy................ Thanks for the    you have made my miserable face   !!!
                        
Hi xxkeys............ welcome to the nut house!!!  

T xxx


----------



## Tama

Hi

Daisy - that made me smile. I'm the same, spice is def needed sometimes and I have a draw full of naughty outfits!   TTC is so hard and can take the fun out of  so anything I can do to make it more interesting is a good thing in my book. Good on ya! 

Hope you are all okay. Sending out a MEGA load of   and   for some  

Tamsin xx


----------



## serenfach

Ooh *Daisy* ya little minx! You're right though.. it all becomes a 'job' if there is no fun injected into it sometimes [excuse the pun lol]

I have a Q.. Has anyone here over stimmed on Clomid?? I've been having ov pain for a few days as I usually do, but today has been bizzare.. I feel so heavy both sides of my abdomen, my babooshakas are huge and [tmi>>] I have a lot of cm all of a sudden [more than usual ov cm] I feel a bit sickly and faint and I have to say I've been so withdrawn today.. like I'm off with the fairies somewhere 

Any advice welcome, thanks 

ps - Hi to everyone!  Hope you're all doing ok Xx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Laura

I've not over stimmed so can't help you but in the last 4 months I've had 3 months with lots of pain and had 2 follies and this month no real pain and had 4! I think if you are having a lot of pain it maybe worth speaking to your doctor just to double check all is okay. Hope you are okay   Lets hope it's a  for you this month   xx

Hope you are all okay. It's nearly the weekend, yippee!

Tamsin x


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Girls

Laura - Sorry to hear you're not feelin too good hun  Ive only just started my treatment so cant offer any advice just sending you lots of feel better vibes 

Tamsin - How you feelin hun? Hope you are ok.

Can I just ask what I should be looking for/hoping for at my scan next week? Seen lots of talk of follies and the amount of them and size etc... Just not sure whats good and whats not!

Thanks guys x


----------



## NG

just a quick post
Tama - on the BMS, we have tried different tactics every month  we have tried every day, then every morning and night (i was exhausted that month!lol! ) and then last month when i got my BFP we had done it every second day.  so don't worry if you haven't managed everyday!

x


----------



## MrsNewman

Daisy-

I dont know if this helps but i find that i feel like that with Metormin. I havent had my first round of clomid yet so i wouldnt know how to compare but metformin definately does that to me.

Keeley xx


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies-

Glad I made you all laugh!!!!!!!!!!  

*Laura*, I think you need to be seen by a dr- you should be scanned, just to be sure. One of the symptoms of OHSS is severe pain in the ovary area. Hope you are OK and are feeling better. 

Hi Trixxi, glad I made you smile! 

Hi Tamsin, I will reply to your pm hun.xx

Hi Le-anne, I was told 2-4 follies is good- (anymore is over stim & cycle may be abandoned). Follies need to be 18-20 mm at least to release a mature egg. However folies may still be growing if your scanned early in your cycle and may be smaller than this. Womb linning should be more than 8mm. This is just what I was told- others may have better info for you.  with the scan. x

Hi NG- every morning and every night- could you actually walk after that?   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxkeys  Hope things are going well for you.

Still gutted we only managed Mon and Thurs- will try again tonight but dont hold out much hope for this month. I think I Ov on weds- so have totally missed it. Oh well, nothing I can do to change it - there is no use beating myself up. I think I am starting to look towards IUI now- would like to just get on with it! I think I am ready to move onto the next stage now.

Love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## serenfach

*Daisy*  Don't worry, babe.. if you ov'd Wednesday then the Tuesday bms gave you a decent chance [sperm can live for up to 5 days inside you] and the Thursday bms may have caught that little eggie on it's journey [it's a 24hr ish window] Don't give up on this month yet!  Yeah I think I will call the clinic. It's still no better, but then it's no worse either, so.. 

*Leanne*.. thanks for those vibes! 

*Tama*..  Thanks for your reply, sweetie. I had a PM from a lovely lady earlier who said that lots of ov pain is a positive thing, she said my symps all sounded as though everything was working as it should be BUT that I do need to keep an eye on the pain etc. I know of a friend of a friend who was on Clomid and she used to have terrible se/pain at ov.. she fell preg on round 4 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok  I really don't know what I would do without all of you here sometimes.. I have a fabulous DH, but there are just 'some things' a man will never quite 'get' 

 vibes to all! 

*DK*? *CU*? Where did you go?? Hope you're both ok Xx


----------



## Tama

Evening all

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend. It's just a flying visit from me tonight....

Laura - I really hope that it means you have some lovely follies growing but please do watch the pain, if it gets bad you make sure you look after yourself   Best of luck for this month    xx

Daisy - Like Laura says the day before and the day after maybe all it takes this month, it's all about the odds   I'm   that you get your  this month   xx

Le-anne - how are things with you hun?

NG - thanks for the info   I'm trying to stay   for this month. How are you feeling? Hope you are okay xx

DK- hope you are okay hun. Thinking of you    xx

Trixxi - how are you babe? Hope you are okay xx

XXkeys - welcome to the thread. Hope you have a lovely weekend xx

KD - sending you loads of     for your scan on Monday hun   Let me know how you get on. We are in France next week but I will be checking emails and FF!! Have a good weekend xx

Jenny - hope you are okay hun. Have a lovely weekend xx

Sending loads of      to everyone.  Lets get some more    

As for me I've had the day from hell. I've been told at work that my hours are being cut!! I have a full time contract 52 weeks a year but they are cutting it to 40!! I'm just not sure what to do now. The money side of things is my main issue but on the other hand it would be nice to have all 16 weeks off during the holidays! It's just not something I want to deal with during my last cycle and 2ww. Not a good start to my week away   I'm trying to push it to the back burner this week and focus on   and getting my  . Just not sure what I'll do if it's a -ve again this month. Our anniversary is on the 26th July so I will either have a wonderful anniversary or a crap one! Oh well can't change this month so just have to   it has worked - my odds must be better than last month as I had 4 follies    Anyway signing off for now but will try to log on in France to see how you all are. Like Laura said you are really an amazing bunch of ladies and I feel very lucky to have you all as FF xxx

Tamsin xxx


----------



## vickym1984

just wanted to pop and and say hi, 

I started clomid tonight, 50mg


----------



## serenfach

*Tama*  that's such crappy news, but as you said.. on the 'up side' you'd get more time off to chillax. I too would struggle with having my hours cut to such an extent, but honestly I wouldn't look upon it as a 'bad' thing necessarily - it would be a blessing considering everything ttc brings with it  You will manage your monies and live within your news means.. you'll see  Plus, you don't know what's around the corner.. a new job, maybe.. or better still, your BFP!    

Hiya *vicky*  Welcome to the loony house!  I remember 7 months ago when I first came here and wrote a post exactly like yours. WOW how the time has flown  You'll find some fab ladies here who can help and advise you, babe and before you know it, you'll be helping and advising, yourself 

Good luck with the first round! 

Laura Xx


----------



## Le-anne

Evening girls 

Tamsin - Sorry to hear about your job hun that must be a bit of a blow 

Vicky - Welcome aboard  I only just started my first round of clomid too. The girls on here have been so welcoming and supportive.

Laura - How are you feelin today hun? 

Le-anne xxx


----------



## serenfach

Hiya *Leanne * 

The heaviness and the pain have eased since yesterday, but I still feel sicky. It's a wierd sicky feeling.. I can eat whatever.. nothing 'turns my stomach' etc, it's just this deep, nagging feeling that I am going to vom at any moment  Nevermind, I'm sure it'll pass soon enough 

How are you doing?


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks girls, not much s/e after the 1st tablet this eve yet, a bti sicky when i had a cup of tea an hr or so later but thats it so far

How many days after last tablet do u tend to O?


----------



## serenfach

We're all different, *vicky*. For me, I ov anywhere between CD13 - CD18 while on Clomid.. it was CD16 cycle before last and CD18 last cycle.. it can change for some. My first round saw me have a 29d cycle  << the nearest I have ever had to a 'normal' 28d cycle in all my years of af!  Since, I have had 31d, 32d, 32d, 36d cycles. [I had a 40+d cycle but that was on my month off Clomid]

You may find too, that your first af is different - mine was really light bleed and only lasted one day, as opposed to my normal 2 days heavy bleed followed by 3 days medium/light bleed. They sorted themselves out after the first round though and went back to normal, although heavier than they used to be.

What are your cycles like normally, babe?


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello,

I have been away off on my hols, so sorry for being awol and for the lack of personals going to try and catch up with the last few pages. Have we had any BFPs?

I am 13dpo, just waiting to see really, chart looks ok but not trying to read to much into it. I will test in a few days if af doesn't arrive.

I am off to see oasis tonight and have a few hours travel so today will be a long day.


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies, can't seem to sleep so thought I'd get up. Very unlike me normally I'm asleep until about 10am on a weekend  

S/Jam - hope you had a good holiday hun nice to see you make. Best of luck for testing    I don't think you have missed any BFP since you have been away. Keeping everything crossed for a positive result for you hun   xx

Laura - thanks for the positive words and the pm hun they mean a lot.   I've been awake in the night trying to figure things out but keep coming back to a big bunch of  Anyway nothing I can do about it so will just have to ride it out. Like you say maybe a BFP will happen for me   Have a good weekend hun xxx

Vicky - best of luck with the clomid. Keep us updated on how you get on. Have a nice weekend xx

Daisy - thanks for the pm hun I'll come back to you. Hope you have the weekend off and can enjoy some time with your dh. xxx

Leanne - how are tings with you hun? Thanks for the kind words   Hope you have a lovely weekend xx


Hope everyone else is okay and staying     . I'm   there will be some more  really soon on this thread.  Well think I'm goin gto have a cup of tea (normally only allow myself one a day so like to enjoy it) and some toast. DH is still sleeping so have a hour or two to myself to watch some crapy TV   Oh I forgot to say I went to see my friend yesterday afternoon and her new baby boy. I was very good, didn't freak out and came away feeling okay, well okay ish. It was hard to see him and see her with him but she is very happy and I'm happy for her but my heart did beat faster while I was there and I did have to park down the road before I went in just to giive myself a talking to followed by a few deep breaths!! What a nut job I have become  

Anyway I haven't posted on my diary for days so beter go do that. Will pop on before we head to France and will get on when we are there. Take care

Tamsin xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hey, I don't really have regular cycles as such, the nearest I had was one 35 day cycle 2 yrs ago, the rest are 3-6 months apart. A/f did used to last 5-7 days but last one only lasted 4 days

My last tablet will be Tuesday night (14th) so hoping I O by the end of the month then. I have loads of cheapie OPKs so was thinking of starting them next Friday?


----------



## kdb

lovely FFs!

*DK -* how did the appt go

*S/Star -* how was your second scan? Any improvement in the size of the follies?   

*Hi Vicky -* if you have PCOS then you may get a false positive on your OPKs, the reason being women with PCOS tend to have naturally higher LH levels anyway which is the hormone that OPKs detect. *Generally* women tend to OV 5-10 days after the last Clomid tablet and so clinics recommend BMS from CD10-CD20 (at least every second day) to ensure the fertile time is covered.

Here is a tool that may help:
http://babymed.com/Tools/fertility/clomid/ although it is based on a 28 day cycle.

You can also check your cervical mucus which will become like eggwhite (clear and stretchy) in the couple of days leading up to OV, but unfort Clomid can interfere with this and you may have little or none.

When I was a teenager with no PCO my cycles were like clockwork, 30 days. My first month on Clomid my cycle was 33 days and I ovulated on CD16... so I guess what I'm saying is unfortunately it's not an exact science  If you're being scanned around CD12-ish then your clinic will be able to give a better prediction of your OV day based on the size of your follicles.

*Tamsin -* have a tres bon vacance with your mum in France! Eat lots of croissants and pastries for us all  That is rubbish about your job but as Laura says, something bigger  and better  may come of it (eg, your baby bump!). I hope so 

*S/Jam -* enjoy Oasis! How was your holiday?

*Laura -* hope you're feeling better today and no more pain or nausea  I love reading your posts - such wise words: you'll make a great mum!

*Hi Le-anne, Keeley, NG, Trixxi, Jenny, Po, JPS, DK  and Bunny*

*Daisy -* thanks for the giggle  You're right, don't beat yourself up about the BMS schedule this month. Twice is better than none    Is #5 your last round of Clomid before IUI? [I'm doing ok this month, thanks chicky. Feeling very philosophical about it all - very different to last month when I felt really determined and positive. Chatting with my acupuncturist today when I mentioned about my scan on Monday she said: "you can't rush things, and even though it's hard, don't get too hung up about the numbers... our bodies aren't just about numbers..." Hmmm, still trying to absorb what she said, to be honest! I have my first osteopath appt on Monday arvo shortly after my scan. Trying to loosen up my tight hips and lower back to improve the blood flow to my nether regions. Trying anything and everything at this point, and what will be will be!]

*Clare -* have a great time in Portugal  Generally a level of 30 nmol/L for progesterone indicates OV so 46 is great, especially as you may have not been exactly 7DPO. What a wonderful surprise! So does this mean you will continue with Clomid?

Phew... I felt a bit wiped out after my acupuncture this morning but after writing that saga I'm well and truly knackered! Might go and have a lie down and watch Jonathan Ross on iPlayer.

Au revoir Tamsin 

Ciao and xoxo to everyone else


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks KD, not sure if it will be different on clomid, but luckily my pcos has never caused false +OPK, I've only seen 1 +OPK out of the 3 times I did ovulate in the last couple of years, I always seem to miss my surge, but see it fade in then out, combined with EWCM, and usually a big bout of tiredness, but now with meneires the tiredness isnt always a sign

Got loads of cheapie OPKs anyway, so will see how it goes


----------



## MrsNewman

Hiya girls, just wanted to check in really quickly!

Ive not been feeling too well for a few days so hoping its ovulation, had BMS three times in last couple of days so fingers crossed! Anyway gotta go girls, busy busy busy tonight.

Hope everyones well. Sending some good vibes to u all.

Keeley xx


----------



## jclewis80

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say hi and see if I can join you   

We have been trying to conceive naturally since March 08, found out I am not ovulating on my own so have started on Clomid 50mg - this is my first cycle. According to Ovulation test I have ovulated so we have been going for it the last 3 days! 

Really hoping for a BFP soon....... 

Everyone seems so friendly on here - I would love the support and in time be able to support others  

xxx


----------



## JPSCoey

hi everyone. Well I am in the 2ww. I was advised to test on Tuesday when I will be 11-13dpo. I actually tested today (8-10dpo) and surprise, surprise bfn! I was wondering how many dpo you get af and if it is different to when you are not on clomid, if you know. 

Hope you are all ok. I have really sore nipples and am very tired but don't usually have cycles so could just be normal luteal phase symptoms.

jclewis80, welcome and good luck. Great you ov'd on clomid. Hope it's all you need. This is my first cycle on it too and it has made me ov for the first time in probably 3 years.

Keeley, hope you feel better and that it was ovulation! Good luck for testing.

S/Star: tried to pm you, but it said your inbox was full. Hope you are ok. xx

Tamsin, have a fab trip and hope you can relax and that is all your system needs. You are not a nut job, it is so hard to cope with others being pregnant/having wee ones xx

kd74, hope you are feeling a little more alert. Acupuncture can have that effect on you, hope it helps!

strawberryjam, have you tested yet or are you waiting?


----------



## Shooting star

Hi all

PC is finally sorted but not had time to read back yet.

Quick update from me

I went ahead with the 2nd scan on Wednesday at 8am cd19 and the follie was 16mm so con said to wait untill Thursday evening and then book HCG injection with the nurse. She said it still does not look too hopeful but I had the injection and should have ovulated late yesterday or today, cd22 which she said is rather late and means the egg is not likely to be viable. I am to test on 24 July and at least it will keep my cycle going so that I have a bleed without having to take more drugs. She wants me to increase clomid to 125mg next month and thinks that will bring me to a more normal cycle length. So not great for this month but looking more promising for next.

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Ok have read back and now feel terrible

Tony - It was not my intention to make any sort of alligation. I have been using this site for nearly 4 years and to some extent view it as my second home. I took the laptop to get it sorted and I was just repeating what the guy told me. I do not understand this technical stuff and was worried for people, hense I asked if someone could talk to site management on my behalf. There was no malace in it mearly concern.

I was really upset by your comment but I guess you were upset by mine

I will not be around for a while girls as I am really upset

All the best to everyone

SS


----------



## vickym1984

Many BFP vibes to those in the 2ww  

No nausea tonight so far so tis all good


----------



## chrissy19

Hi Girls 
just popped on to say hi and hope you all doing ok
theres lots of new girls on here now so good luck to you all
its all worth it in the end

We just had a nice holiday in the isle of wight visiting the inlaws was a lovely relaxing break back to work tuesday!!

I am fine had my 12 week scan last month which was amazing, i am 17 weeks now cant believe where the time is going

So come on girls lets get some more BFPS xxxxxx

Hi Tamsin - have a fab holiday in France hope you keeping ok sorry to hear your hours been cut at work hopefully give you bit more time to relax and chill out and get your BFP take care xx

Hi NG - hows things with you

Hi Daisy - are you ok chick hope you keeping well

Hi to everyone else
love
chrissy
xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Chrissy, glad you had a good holiday. Is good to see evidence that clomid does make a difference.


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Girls 

Jclewis - Hi and welcome  I am on my first cycle of clomid also and have found the girls on here so helpful and supportive.

SS - I can understand why you are upset I didnt read any malice in your post and I'm sure nobody else did. Don't let it stop you getting the support on here hun 

JPS - Sorry about your BFN hun 

xxkeys - Sorry to hear you're not feelin too good hun hope you feel better soon.

To everyone else hello and sending positive vibes to you all xxx


----------



## serenfach

*Shooting star* Hey, listen.. when all is said and done, this medium of communication can be very awkward sometimes. I read Tony's post as a little 'abrasive' to be honest [short and to the point] but then if a website is your responsibility and you're spending hours on it's maintenance and upkeep etc, it can be a little distressing to have someone come along and cause panic there. Please don't leave here based on a hiccup - the IT guy you went to see has a lot to answer for, not you 

*Chrissy*..  Good to hear you're doing well.. thanks for the update 

Ok, I'm rushing.. so HI! to everyone else


----------



## daisy22

Evening girlies,

I am at work, so will just be quick.

Hope your all Ok.

I will come back tommorow and do a proper post!!!!!!

Daisy


----------



## JPSCoey

SStar, really hope you will come back really soon. Miss you, and you have been on here 4 years. I read your post to be just concerned about the site, nothing at all. Not saying it had a virus but even if it did, wouldn't automatically imply it was bad. Hope your computer is better hun and you are feeling ok in the 2ww (Unless they are symtoms!)!

Daisy and Le-anne how are you? x

Still no sign of af but am only 9-11 dpo. Sore nipples. Does clomid alter your luteal phase compared with when you are not on it (If you have a way of telling). Was advised to test on Tuesday but as I will only be 11-13dpo was thinking a bfp may not even show up that early.


----------



## JW3

Chrissy - great news about the scan       

Come on girls where are those bfps?


----------



## vickym1984

CD4, day 3 of clomid, not any s/e tonight so far either, so going well, only 2 more days of clomid

Hoping to Ovulate sometime between next sunday and the sunday after


----------



## daisy22

Morning ladies 

Hi Serenfach, How is the tummy? Has the pain gone? Did you contact the clinic? Hope you are feeling better. 

Hi Tamsin, Happy holidays!!!! 

Hi vickym1984, Welcome to our thread  . Best of luck with the clomid. I have found the SE not too bad at all- mild cramps and occaisional hot flushes. I too have PCOS but have found that clomid has shortened my cycles! 

Hi Le-anne  How are you finding your first month of clomid? 

Hi strawberryjam. Hope you had a lovely holiday  and you enjoyed oasis  . 13 dpo and no signs of af- that sounds promising!! Hope you get a   

Hi KD74, I have one more cycle of clomid then its on to IUI. I do believe a bit of philosophical thinking is good at times. It sounds like you are doing everything you possibly can. My only concern for you chick is................Johnathon Ross- are you deliberately torturing yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

Hi xxkeys, Hope you are feeling better.  

Hi jclewis80, Welcome to our thread . This board is really friendly and supportive and the girls have helped me through my clomid journey. Good luck with the clomid hope it brings you a lovely  

Hi JPSCoey, I havn't heard of clomid shortening the luteal phase. My af has always arrived (unfortunately) 14 dpo. It seems to have shortened the 1st part of my cycle. Have you decided to test again tomorrow? I really hope you get a  

Hi Shooting star, please dont leave  we love you  we would miss you 

Hi Chrissy, I cant believe that you are 17 weeks already!!!  Glad the scan went well  and that you had such a lovely holiday  . Please dont dissappear- its lovely to hear how you are doing!!!

Hi JennyW. How are you?

DK, where are you? We miss you   . Hope evrything is Ok.

Sorry If I've forgotten anyone!

No real news from me. There has been a hiccup on the house- too complicated to explain on here- but we are having to wait for an independent valuation. Keeping everthing crossed its all OK.

I am not sur what day I am on- have not had time to think about it- isn't that strange!! I think because I dont really hold out much hope this month I have stopped counting- Its actually quite nice-feel very relaxed about it. Its like I've given myself a little rest before I start again next month.

Good luck to everyone
Love 
Daisy


----------



## JJJMommy

Hi Girls
Im on CD16 now and i dont think i have ovulated. My temp has gone from 98.60 to 96.80 all my ov tests have been coming back negative and i just dont think im going to be having a BFP this month.
Ive done everything i can by having BMS everyother day and then dangling my feet in the air for 30mins.

Anyone give me any hope?  xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi angelz,

I can def give you hope!!!!

How long are your cycles normally? Some ladies dont Ov til cd21-24 anyway- so may just be 2 early.

OPK's are notoriously innaccurate in women with PCOS anyway, so dont worry too much about that.

I am not too sure about temp monitoring as I have never done it.

Other symptoms I have noticed are EWCM (egg white cervical mucus) and a bit of cramping in my ovary area. Have you had any of these?

You are doing absoloutley the right thing and   every other is fab!! I say keep doin what your doing!!

Are you having any monitoring- scans or cd21 bloods- this would help. I have asked my gp to do cd21 bloods for me in the past and they have been happy to do this.

Hope this helps

Daisy


----------



## jclewis80

Hi ladies  

Hi Serenfach I hope you are feeling better....

Hi Tamsin, Happy holidays!!!!  

Hi vickym1984, so you are starting out too.....Best of luck I hope it works for you asap!

Hi Le-anne How are you finding your first month?  I haven't had many of the classic symptoms described although I did get a Urine Infection last week and had to visit the doctor for a week of antibiotics which I will finish tomorrow.  

Hi strawberryjam. Hope you had a lovely holiday, any news yet?

Hi KD74, fingers crossed for you it sounds like you are doing all you can - keep positive!

Hi xxkeys, are you feeling better.    


Hi Daisy thanks for the welcome - already it feels very friendly and supportive on here - thanks ladies! Good luck with your house move - how stressful that can be!


Hi JPSCoey, any news yet have you tested?

Hi Shooting star, as a newcomer I read your post and I didn't read any malice into it so don't worry and don't leave, just put it down to experience and it will all be forgotten soon (I'm sure it already is!)

Hi Chrissy, congratulations on your success and hope all is going really well for you.

Sorry If I've forgotten anyone!

Well I am confused and wondering if anyone can help me. I have had 4 days of positive Ovulation tests now, Is this normal with clomid? I have a dragging pain on my right hand side which I think must be to do with ovulation?  I have been told to go back to the hospital on day 21 for a blood test, but this falls on this Sunday does anyone know if I can go on the Friday and it will still show up or MOnday - will that be too late?

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all

love,
Jo xx


----------



## JW3

Jo - you may get 4 days of positive ov tests if you have PCOS, have you been checked out for this?  I have always found using the smiley faces ov tests much clearer.  Have you had any scans this cycle?  If you don't know exactly when you have ov'd its not possible to know which is day 21 so you are probably ok to go on the Monday.  However have you checked whether your clinic is open on a weekend as the one that I go to that is in a big hospital also opens saturday and sunday mornings?  When the blood test place is closed they do the blood test in the IVF unit for me.


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello,

15dpo, no af but spotting today (tmi) old blood, just waiting to see what happens 

 to you all
x


----------



## jclewis80

Hi Jenny,

Thank you for the support. Yes I have been scanned for PCOS a few months ago before they decided to put me on Clomid - they told I don't have it.
I think I will get the smiley faces tests instead - at least they are lot clearer - thanks for the advice.

The hospital I go to hasn't told me I need to have scans (should I be having?), just the blood test on day 21 each month so they can see if it is working. I will call them later and find out if they have another place I can go to instead of the blood clinic they have always sent me to.

Sure it will all be worth it one day!  

Thanks again Jenny,

Jo xx


----------



## JW3

Good luck Jo - it does sound like they are ov pains so sounds like you are ov'ing with the clomid which is great news   .  I hope you get lucky first time      Not all hospitals offer scans unfortunately.  If you have enough money you could have private scans I have heard the going rate is about £350 a month for a package of scans.  It is just a postcode lottery and I've just been lucky that I was referred to a hospital with a lot of facilities and have been scanned several times for each cycle and this has also allowed me to ask the nurses a lot of questions at each scan.  It would be great if this was available for everyone, the nurses at my clinic can't believe that other people are on clomid with no scans at all.  The advantage of paying for private scans is that these are usually carried out by a fertility consultant so you get to ask them questions then.  

I think the smiley faces ov tests are much easier because you don't have to work out is the line darker or lighter etc.  Also some places you can go anywhere for your blood test for example your GPs or a local walk in clinic as they all get sent to the same place.


----------



## jclewis80

Hi Jenny, thanks so much for the advice. It seems like my area is not as good then, I live right on the border of Derbyshire and Nottighamshire so I have been referred to both and just happened that the appointment came first from Nottingham - maybe would have been different with Derbyshire, oh well Just the waiting game now......that package to go private is a lot of money. We have private health insurance through my husbands work but they won't over anything to do with fertility  
I see you have your IVF appointment on the 23rd July - I will keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well for you. It seems like you have been on a long journey.
x


----------



## JW3

Jo - I managed to get my lap & dye on my bupa cover, this is because this was to investigate the reasons for my irregular periods which is a medical problem that you should have investigated regardless of any fertility issues, because of this I was able to choose any private bupa consultant and this included consultant gynos who also do fertility treatment.  I only realised I could do this because my friend who also had IVF did the same and found out she had got endometriosis.  This helped because I saw the consulant from the NHS clinic I am at now, privately through bupa.  My AF was really bad though I was getting it every two weeks which was clearly wrong.


----------



## jclewis80

Oh I see, well I have had the lap and dye through the NHS already, I didn't realise could do on private. My AFs were always all over the place since I came off the pill 16 months ago, sometimes up to 60 days. 
Just waiting to see if they become more regular on clomid.


----------



## serenfach

*JC*  Just a quickie to say hi  and yep, Jenny's given some sound advice  My CD21 fell on a Sunday a couple months ago and I was told Monday was the best option for the Prog test. Good luck  - oh and yeah I feel better than I did, thanks very much for asking Xx

*Daisy*..  Frustrating news about the move, babe but you know what they say.. 'all good things..'  Hope it moves quickly for you! Nah I didn't call the hospital after all.. I'm still experiencing it all albeit at a lesser degree. If I did over stim then I think the worst of it has passed. If it isn't due to over stimming, then..  It may just be a normal reaction after 6 months worth of demon pills in my system  Glad you're feeling more relaxed this month, too. It's great when you have something else going on to help take your mind off ttc, isn't it.. even if it's just for a few days 

*Angelz*.. hi  Also sound advice from Daisy there, too. lol @ 'dangling feet in the air'.. the amount of times I've been up side down, propped up against the bedroom wall above the bed with my tootsies in the air .. it's lucky our other halves love us, because that isn't a very attractive pose!  Good luck with your tx, babe 

*Jenny*.. hiya babe, how's things?  Just to let you know our IVF DVD arrived this morning. Not long arrived home from work, so not had chance to watch it yet. Must say I was a tad emotional when I opened the envelope and aw what it was.. There are a lot of forms with it, too.. consent forms and a 'progress booklet' that it seems the hospital will complete with each visit to them. I guess my initial thought [that there is no 'open info evening' anymore] was correct and once all of these forms are completed, we have our blood tests within the next 2 weeks.. and then down regging begins. [I actually just gulped] I'll keep you updated Xx

*Vicky*..  Hope ov comes and it's all systems go! Good luck 

Sorry to those I've missed. As usual I'm rushing.  to all Xx Hope you're all ok


----------



## JW3

SF - wow it seems ages away and then suddenly it all happens at once.  Hope the dvd is ok.  I'm good thanks


----------



## JJJMommy

Evening All,

Daisy -  Thanks for the advice hunni, im due to go to my CD21 blood test on Friday but due to work demands and my boss booknig the day off im going to have to book Monday off work so i really do hope that there will be trace of ovulation, i must admit i havnt had much signs of the white stuff yet - lol sorry for the way ive said that! so i keep hoping that will be my sign?
I know with ov tests and i dont know why i have been buying them i just keep hoping that there maybe a positive amongst all the falses?

serenfach - Thanks for cheering me up lol, yea i know what you mean, he just smiles and hes willing to do everything he can, if i need anything and i cant move he will be a sweetie and do it for me lol.

Howss everyone tonight and whats the latest? Ive just thought has anyone had any BFP lately as it seems alittle quiet with the cheerful news

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Lots of +++vibes to those in the 2ww

Been feeling bloated this afternoon and emotional/stressed

4th tablet taken, just one more this cycle, trying to keep myself busy so I don't keep wondering about O


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Ladies 

JPS, JCLewis and Daisy - I'm not to bad thanks girls, my first month seems to be ok and haven't really felt any side effects as yet. How are you guys?

angelz - How u doin today hun ?Any sign of ovulation yet? 

Vickym - You feelin any better today hun? 

To everyone else hope you are all well and having a good morning 

I took my last clomid of this cycle yesterday so when (on average) should ovulation show up? Want to get started on the bms as soon as!


----------



## vickym1984

le-anne-thanks hun, woke up still feeling bloated but has gone a bit now

I heard you are supposed to O 5-12 days afteryour last tablet, so for you betwene this saturday and the following one


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks hun will make sure we are at it as much as possible then then lol! 

Glad you're feelin a bit better  x


----------



## JPSCoey

Hello. Af arrived today. Damn her! Onto cycle 2 of follicle monitoring with clomid. At least it made me ovulate last cycle...


----------



## jclewis80

JPS so sorry to hear that damn that witch! try and stay positive - its a good thing you have ovulated. Maybe next month will be your month when your body has had a chance to adjust itself.

Serenfach thanks for the advice on the CD21 test - I'll go on Monday and see what happens.

Le-anne glad to hear that you are feeling ok. I was told that you ovulate day 5 - 9 after your last tablet but I think thats the standard response and its differerent for everyone so Vicky is right too....just keep practising all month!

I'm still suffering with stomach cramps, headaches, general pains.....according to my OPK I have/am ovulating I got a positive surge 4 days in a row. so just need to wait and see which is easier said than done. I feel like I am analysing everything!!

My hubby is working abroad until Friday so no more chances this month  

xx


----------



## JPSCoey

jclewis, tx for the witch condolences... Did you manage to get some bd'ing in before hubby went? It can last up to 5 days in you so hope you catch the egg. That's no good you are having so many s\e to the clomid. Do you take it at night before going to bed?


----------



## serenfach

Flamin els bells it's like the middle of winter here! [South Wales] It's raining kennels and catteries!  And windy?! Jeeez..

I'm home early from work [again] - seem to be making a habit of this lately. I put it down to being headshot re everything that's going on in my life. Anyhoo.. how are we all? Hope everyone is ok 

Rushing through.. as usual.. oh, and our IFV DVD arrived yesterday.. if anyine is interested/close to starting IVF or in the same place I am, I've added details [or am about to] to my IVF diary. It all became very real yesterday, but then I think once the blood tests are complete, it'll feel even more real then.

 Soz for no personals but I have a load of stuff to do.

Later all Xx


----------



## JW3

Hiya SF - will check out your diary later.  If this dvd is any good J9 & me will be poping round your house later to have a watch, oh no maybe not with all that bad weather in Wales better stay over here in Yorkshire.  

I am having a total wobble at the moment as well hope it is over soon.  Only 9 days to my hospital appointment


----------



## strawberryjam

CD1 here.


----------



## JPSCoey

strawberryjam said:


> CD1 here.


Hey sweetie, we can be cycle buddies. I'm on CD1 too.  On the plus side (I've been dwelling all day). If we get our bfp from now on we will qualify for an extra 3 months smp/sma if the new regulations go through.


----------



## JW3

SJam - sorry to hear it was a bfn, really praying for you that you will get a bfp soon

Oh yes & for you JPS


----------



## JPSCoey

Jenny tx. I hope your hospital appointment comes quickly. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## strawberryjam

You are very good at looking at the bright side of things JPS  

Thanks Jenny, right back at you lovely hope these 9 days fly by.


----------



## serenfach

*SJ & JPS*  

Damned that ole  You're at CD1, which I've always found to be boring - from then to about CD12/13 is like being in limbo, I know.. but try to keep yourselves as busy as possible [ it works quite well for me  ] Cinema, a good book or two, meals out with DH and/or the girls, some retail therapy, meditation, yoga, swimming.. anything and everything to keep yourselves occupied. I'm probably preaching to the converted here and you know all this, but it doesn't harm to offer a little reminder 

Up and on, girls! Here's hoping you both get 2 lovely BFP's next time  

*Jenny*..  You're both more then welcome to come on down.. I think it's 'only' a 5hr drive lol. I could copy the DVD actually and send them to you? Let me know.. though you'll both hopefully find out the info for yourselves soon enough


----------



## JPSCoey

serenfach, tx for the advice. We do need reminding of those things. Makes me feel better about indulging in retail therapy today!   Sorry if I missed something, but what did your scans show this round of clomid? Just asking as you are talking about ivf.


----------



## strawberryjam

It is good to be reminded of these things am struggling a bit at the moment, I really wanted a BFP before what would have been my due date at the end of August. This cycle is my last chance and the last cycle of clomid. (although I have the option of another 3 months if I want them) 

x


----------



## bunny73

Hey everyone.
Sorry im not posting very much, been quite tired and busy recently!! And it takes me for ever to write on here, specially as there is so many of us now!!  
Iv had the day off today as DH had to go into hosp to have his wisdom teeth out!! He is feeling bit pants now, cant talk much etc, so my house is quite quiet!!   Iv treated him to some new films, so that should keep him busy 4 the next few days wen im back at work!!
Iv got my cons appointment next thursday - so hopefully will find out what is going to happen next!!

Tama - Thanx for the kind words. how r u?? Congrats on the eggs, here's hoping u get ur BFP   
Sorry to hear about ur job, lets hope something good comes from it.  

Jenny - good luck with ur IVF appointment  

DK - hope ur ok hun  

SF - Thanx for the support, you always have something nice and positive to say. How r u?? Good luck with the IVF, i hope u get ur BFP soon.

daisy22 - Thanks for the support, ur right wen u say its unfair!! Hws ur cycle going?? I hope things r coming along with the house. So how do u feel about IUI?? R u ready for it?? Lets hope u get ur BFP before that   .

Chrissy - glad to hear all is well, i cant believe ur 17 weeks already!! keep us posted.

Big hello's to - strawberryjam, Kd74, xxkeys, NG, vickym1984, angelz, Le-anne, trixxi, JPS, J9, shootingstar and jclewis80.   sorry if iv missed anyone.

Hope to speak to u all soon.
Bunny xXx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to pop on to let you know that we got our  BFP   this morning.  I know clomid can bring you down and make you feel like it will never happen, but I want to assure you that in the majority of cases infertility is a temporary state and the hard part is finding the right treatment.  In my time on this board I have seen loads of BFP's from the drug and I hope it works for you all, but if you do have to move on to other treatments, it is one step closer to that magical BFP.  

 to you all

PoDdy


----------



## DK

Well done and congrats huni, heres to a safe and healthy 8months! x

 to everyone! x


----------



## JW3

Poddy - wow BFP, BFP, BFP you have made me smile so much, I am so pleased for you.  You so deserve this.  Congrats to you and your DH.  Good luck for the next nine months.

(sorry about lack of pictures my laptop is broke)


----------



## JamesBrown

Poddy

                         

Many many many congratulations to you.  You very much deserve this you little star.  Thank you so much for giving the rest of us some hope.  Made me a bit emotional reading your post, but in a good way.

Here is to an amazing pregnancy, enjoy every single moment of it.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

*Poddy*.. woohoo! Well done!        

Like Jenny said, you really do deserve this  Good luck to you Xx


----------



## kdb

Hoorayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *GO PO!!!!!!*       

Congratulations to you and your DH    

Thank you so much, you've really brightened my day!

C'mon FFs - let's get an avalanche of


----------



## Le-anne

CONGRATULATIONS PODDY!!!!           

That has really cheered up my morning and given me a bit of hope too 

Heres to a wonderful safe and happy 9 months! xxxx


----------



## strawberryjam

Fantastic news Poddy   congratulations


----------



## JPSCoey

Big congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsNewman

Massive congratulations to u!


----------



## jclewis80

Big Big Congratulations! I am so pleased for you....hopefully the start of a run of   s!

xx


----------



## PoDdy

Oh my goodness girls, you are making me cry   a happy cry though  
Thank you all for the lovely words and the PM's.  I'll keep lurking.
PoDdy


----------



## daisy22

Poddy



[fly]CONGRATULATIONS![/fly]
[fly][/fly]

Thank you Poddy, we really needed some good news!

Hi jclewis80, Do you have any other signs of Ov like EWCM. I think your bloods on mon should be fine. 

Hi JennyW, Hope the time to your appointment wizzes by.

Hi strawberryjam, , so sorry the  got you hun. Do you think you will take the extra 3 months of clomid? (hopefully you will get  this month and wont need 2   )

Hi Serenfach, yes it is good to have other things to think about! Moving is proving quite stressful thou. We have managed to re negotiate our deal with the builder and have saved a heap of £££- so worth the stress. Clomid has not been kind to you has it? You seem to have had lots of nasty SE from it. I bet your glad you dont have to take them anymore. Have you watched the dvd yet- hope it has helped. I know from reading your prev posts that you are not over keen on IVF- but all I want to say is look at poddy's success- it can and does work. I am keeping everything crossed for you- It really would make my day to hear you had a  .

Hi angelz, Mon should be fine, esp as your not 100% sure of when you Ov. I know in my last reply i advised against reading 2 much into OPK's But.... I have in the past used the clearblue fertility monitor- its much easier to use (1st urine of the day) and detects eostrogen as well as LH. Woerked well for me. 

Hi vickym1984, Hope bloating has improved & your feeling better 

Hi Le-anne, glad your not having any SE. As the other ladies have said Ov should be 5-10 days after last clomid tablet!! So this is def the time to get busy!!!!!  

Hi JPSCoey  Sorry the old  got you. I hope you get your bfp this cycle. xx

Hi bunny73, Oh poor dh!! I had 4 impacted wisdom teeth out together in 2004!! I looked like a hamster for 2 weeks!! Was the best thing I did though cuz felt so much better- was getting infections and having headaches all the time. Make sure dh keeps moving his jaw- a friend of mine who has his done didn't and his jaw locked was very painful! To answer your question- yes I think I am ready to move forward to IUI cuz I just dont beleive clomid will work for us now- the reality will be very different though I'm sure. I am very relaxed this cycle cuz we didn't manage much  at the right time - so dont hold out much hope. I wish all the best for you appointment on thurs- hope you get some answers 

Hi DK, you are still there! I have been thinking of you. Hope your Ok  .

Hi J9, How are you?

Hi KD74, How are things with you?

Hi xxkeys, How are you?

We have re negotiated with the builders and the deal is back on- Hooray!! Have been so stressed with the house- havn't had time to think about ttc! I still dont know what day I am on- I know will be a bfn this month and am quite prepared for it- feels quite refreshing to be so obsessed!!

Love
Daisy


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Daisy

Glad to hear everything has worked out with the house 

And who knows maybe because you've had your minds on other things and havent been thinking about ttc this will be the month you get a bfp mother nature is funny that way!

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Pddy-Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## serenfach

Yep, Pod's news is great.. my day had a good forecast, but it's been even brighter for hearing good news, especially for someone who has tried for so long. Good on ya, *Pod*   Good luck Xx

*Daisy*.. you, my lovely, are an angel  Thank you for your post. You're right, I'm not keen on the thought of IVF and really [maybe stupidly? but I'm doing it anyway!] I am doing it for DH's sake. Glad you've got the house thing sorted.. some things are indeed worth the stress   Hope the rest of it goes smoothly and also, like Leanne said, the fact your mind has been on things other than ttc may have worked a miracle for you this month. Hope so!!!! 

*A quick Q to you all*: Has anyone had sharp shooting pains [like mini electric shocks that last for a few seconds] in either of your ovaries at such a late stage in your cycle?? [I'm CD24 of a 32Dish cycle] It's been happening since yesterday on and off. It happens now and again at ov time, but I ov'd about 6/7 days ago [as far as I can tell, anyway]

Thanks in advance.. any advice appreciated, as always 

 to all.. hope you're all doing ok Xx


----------



## strawberryjam

SF, I get that late in my cycle aswell.


----------



## serenfach

Ah, good. Well not 'good', but you know what I mean lol  

Any idea what it is, SJ? I've had it a few times in the past but never as extreme/as often as this. It's becoming a constant niggle now.


----------



## strawberryjam

I have no idea, it is one of those things I put up with, I get constant niggles in the ovary area which can be quite sharp at times. I did mention it to my consultant but she felt that my whole pelvic area was healthy when she did the lap therefore nothing to be concerned over, but she did say if it continues I had to let her know and she would organise a scan I was going to see how it goes this cycle. I do wonder if it is cyst related?


----------



## serenfach

It might be cyst related, SJ. Cysts can come and go, so it's even possible that we develop them early in our cycles and they disperse by the end of it etc. You never know.  It's just a pain in the **** more than anything


----------



## jclewis80

Hi girls, 

PoDdy thanks for the good luck! I have had a bit of CM and pains that feel like they could be my ovaries....so fingers crossed for Monday  

has anyone else had hot flushes on Clomid?  

For the last 2 days I have had hot flushes, headaches and pains in my tummy. Wondering if its the tablets or actual Ovulation? I seem to have had all the side effects you can get and a Urine Infection on top of that! It's my first month taking them so I have nothing to compare to!

xx


----------



## Shellebell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

As you can see from this side effects list, hot flushes is a VERY common side effect 

Just to let you know that I will be creating a new thread in about 10 mins 

Xxx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200185.0


----------

